# Our angel, Dr Kwon from Teuim/AT



## HawthornTree

Hi lovely people, 

I would like to share my experience from Teuim, I got my eye jobs done, and the result is being quite good so far, especially I didn't quite get swollen, ahaha. I am still bit shy, but I truthfully hope everyone can benefit from it. 

Firstly, before the surgery, I was searching on the internet, asking around etc, and it seems Teuim had a very good reputation, and good for epi, cuz I mainly want to do epi. So I called them and talked to the Chinese translator, she is super nice, and not pushy at all, and sincerely treating people. So I booked my consultation. 

Then, on the consultation day, I met Dr Kwon, the star in eyes surgery, I was so "excited", and couldnt really calm down for a while... It was the first clinic I went and didnt rlly know what was going on =.=... I didnt remember exactly what we did during the consultation, but I said I didn't want  dramatic result and want to get a horizontal line at the bottom after the epi.  Dr Kwon also used a metal wire to push my lid up, and I saw the result was quite good, and I didnt ask about the scar issue etc probably cuz I trust him...Sorry, this sounds so naive, but the facts come out I was right.  

After the consultation, I was taken to discuss the price. I felt okay with the price and they gave me some discounts, and it was quite reasonable, I mean, that was in my point of view, I did not go to other clinics,  I just knew the general prices from the forum before, the most important thing was that I did not get any feelings like avarice, on the contrary, I am thinking if I have more money, I want to pay them more and they deserve it, sincerely!  This is the real feeling I am having at the moment although you might think I am wired.. 

Then after done with the price, they asked if I can get the surgery right after, I said Yeah, why not.. At the beginning of the surgery, the moment when I got anesthetic in, my world turned dark in one second and later felt like I was on a Roller Coaster ?! During the surgery, I regained bit consciousness , and I can hear people are talking with each other, and they were so relax, that moment how I wish I could understand Korean, so I might not be nervous from the surgery. Almost to the end, I was little bit nervous, the translator hold my hands which made me feel so warm. The last step was putting the tapes on my eyes, and I found I looked like Avatar with the tapes, didnt get much swollen though, it was around 7pm.

I was told it was better to sit while sleeping in the first evening, and take some medicine and use ice bag etc, so I just followed basically everything they told me.

Day 2, I was little bit swollen because I was lost on the way to the clinic to tear my tapes, and then called a taxi which was super hot and resulted my eyes looked bit wired. 

Day 3, 4, got phototherapy from the clinic on Day3, and tbh, they were not swollen much, at least they were much better than what I have seen from most web before, I can still recognize myself...  

Day 5 Took out the stitches, and everything looked great except there were still some dark circles, I asked Dr Kwon, and he said they were bruises, will be disappeared in less than 2 weeks. Bruises were maybe the only part I am worrying now, I hope it can be disappeared soon. 

I was suppose to stay in Seoul for 2 weeks but seems like I no longer need to stay. 

There is another thing you might be interested,  I saw many korean patients around during the week, so I think it should be very popular in native  , and the clinic is very cozy, cuz it is mainly for eyes and two jaw surgeries, so it could be smaller compared with others although I didnt know what are the sizes for the others  . 

I can say I spent amazing 6 days in Seoul, I do hope this post can benefit some of you guys, and I still feel very grateful for Dr Kwon, I feel I am so lucky to get eyes done by him, and I will keep updating. Feel free to talk with me, I hope I can be helping


----------



## MOTTY26

hmmm paid advertisement? haha just kidding!


----------



## HawthornTree

MOTTY26 said:


> hmmm paid advertisement? haha just kidding!



well, where does it look like advertisement ?...  thats my real feeling..


----------



## HawthornTree

and I dont think Teuim needs to do advertisement


----------



## cloudbusting

Hi HawthornTree,

Thanks for sharing your review  I have heard Dr. Kwon takes around 3 hours to perform surgery. How many hours did your surgery take?


----------



## HawthornTree

cloudbusting said:


> Hi HawthornTree,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your review  I have heard Dr. Kwon takes around 3 hours to perform surgery. How many hours did your surgery take?



I went there at 4pm, and finished around 7 or half past, i think the surgery was around 2 hrs, couldnt really remember the correct mins, but I am not doing advertisement...  .... .... ....   =.=


----------



## mrslucky

Congratulations. Good for you n thanks for sharing


----------



## gernic

Thanks for sharing!

I am going end Jun and have made appt with Dr Kwon on Day 1 of arrival and other clinics on day 2. 

How many percent did you manage to bargain from the price he quoted you?

Do you already know what you wanted to do or based on what he recommended you to do. 

May I know what is phototherapy. 

Heal well soon


----------



## joey90

Hi hi I'm interested to go to teuim for my eye surgery as well. May I know which hotel you stayed and what was the rough cost after the discount if you paid by cash??? I understand these are sensitive info. Appreciate it a lot if you could pm me. Thanks!! 

Get well soon too,,


----------



## joey90

HawthornTree said:


> Hi lovely people,
> 
> I would like to share my experience from Teuim, I got my eye jobs done, and the result is being quite good so far, especially I didn't quite get swollen, ahaha. I am still bit shy, but I truthfully hope everyone can benefit from it.
> 
> Firstly, before the surgery, I was searching on the internet, asking around etc, and it seems Teuim had a very good reputation, and good for epi, cuz I mainly want to do epi. So I called them and talked to the Chinese translator, she is super nice, and not pushy at all, and sincerely treating people. So I booked my consultation.
> 
> Then, on the consultation day, I met Dr Kwon, the star in eyes surgery, I was so "excited", and couldnt really calm down for a while... It was the first clinic I went and didnt rlly know what was going on =.=... I didnt remember exactly what we did during the consultation, but I said I didn't want  dramatic result and want to get a horizontal line at the bottom after the epi.  Dr Kwon also used a metal wire to push my lid up, and I saw the result was quite good, and I didnt ask about the scar issue etc probably cuz I trust him...Sorry, this sounds so naive, but the facts come out I was right.
> 
> After the consultation, I was taken to discuss the price. I felt okay with the price and they gave me some discounts, and it was quite reasonable, I mean, that was in my point of view, I did not go to other clinics,  I just knew the general prices from the forum before, the most important thing was that I did not get any feelings like avarice, on the contrary, I am thinking if I have more money, I want to pay them more and they deserve it, sincerely!  This is the real feeling I am having at the moment although you might think I am wired..
> 
> Then after done with the price, they asked if I can get the surgery right after, I said Yeah, why not.. At the beginning of the surgery, the moment when I got anesthetic in, my world turned dark in one second and later felt like I was on a Roller Coaster ?! During the surgery, I regained bit consciousness , and I can hear people are talking with each other, and they were so relax, that moment how I wish I could understand Korean, so I might not be nervous from the surgery. Almost to the end, I was little bit nervous, the translator hold my hands which made me feel so warm. The last step was putting the tapes on my eyes, and I found I looked like Avatar with the tapes, didnt get much swollen though, it was around 7pm.
> 
> I was told it was better to sit while sleeping in the first evening, and take some medicine and use ice bag etc, so I just followed basically everything they told me.
> 
> Day 2, I was little bit swollen because I was lost on the way to the clinic to tear my tapes, and then called a taxi which was super hot and resulted my eyes looked bit wired.
> 
> Day 3, 4, got phototherapy from the clinic on Day3, and tbh, they were not swollen much, at least they were much better than what I have seen from most web before, I can still recognize myself...
> 
> Day 5 Took out the stitches, and everything looked great except there were still some dark circles, I asked Dr Kwon, and he said they were bruises, will be disappeared in less than 2 weeks. Bruises were maybe the only part I am worrying now, I hope it can be disappeared soon.
> 
> I was suppose to stay in Seoul for 2 weeks but seems like I no longer need to stay.
> 
> There is another thing you might be interested,  I saw many korean patients around during the week, so I think it should be very popular in native  , and the clinic is very cozy, cuz it is mainly for eyes and two jaw surgeries, so it could be smaller compared with others although I didnt know what are the sizes for the others  .
> 
> I can say I spent amazing 6 days in Seoul, I do hope this post can benefit some of you guys, and I still feel very grateful for Dr Kwon, I feel I am so lucky to get eyes done by him, and I will keep updating. Feel free to talk with me, I hope I can be helping


Hi I'm so glad to have read that teuim was a great clinic for u!! I am interested in teuim myself too and with the same procedures as well. 

May I know which hotel you stayed during ur trip??
Also, how much did you paid after the discount if you paid by cash??

I understand these are sensitive issues, thus I would appreciate it a lot if you could pm me... (: it would help me plan my itinerary greatly. Thanks!

Get well soon too!


----------



## HawthornTree

gernic said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I am going end Jun and have made appt with Dr Kwon on Day 1 of arrival and other clinics on day 2.
> 
> How many percent did you manage to bargain from the price he quoted you?
> 
> Do you already know what you wanted to do or based on what he recommended you to do.
> 
> May I know what is phototherapy.
> 
> Heal well soon



Hi no problem,  it depends on what eyes you have, I think, and it is cheaper than the email quoted you.

But I original had double eye lids, so its actually not too hard to operate, I was thinking epi originally,  Dr looked my eyes and suggested non-incisional method as well, they said using it to adjust the shape. 

also, I was only doing the eyes, they didnt suggest any other surgeries to me. 

ah phototherapy, it is like light therapy ?


----------



## HawthornTree

mrslucky said:


> Congratulations. Good for you n thanks for sharing



No problem  thank you


----------



## HawthornTree

Hi, does anyone know what's the best way for healing the bruises ?   I mean there is no change for like a week already


----------



## cloudbusting

You can take arnica, bromelain and vitamin C. 

From Dr. Andrew Weil's website:
"For serious bruising or deeper soft-tissue injuries take 200-400 mg of bromelain, a pineapple enzyme that speeds healing, possibly by helping the body clear metabolic wastes from injuries, three times a day on an empty stomach (at least 90 minutes before or three hours after eating)"


----------



## Susaki

Hi HawthornTree,

Thanks for your sharing, could u tell us the price u hv paid after the discount for reference???
i'm planning to go to teium in nov, thanks

Hope u recovery well


----------



## HawthornTree

Susaki said:


> Hi HawthornTree,
> 
> Thanks for your sharing, could u tell us the price u hv paid after the discount for reference???
> i'm planning to go to teium in nov, thanks
> 
> Hope u recovery well



Hi Susaki, thank you so much, and many people asked about the prices, and I kept talking to people, they quoted me 3.2m and I said I can pay be cash, and said "pls pls pls" haha, and they gave me a little discount, okay I thought 3.2 was a good price compared with what I have read from the forum before, but my friends said 3.2 s bit expensive just half an hour ago because they think my eyes are very easy to do.... maybe I should have kept bargaining, but I have no regret...

  I didnt spend much money in seoul except the surgery, and was on a diet as well, haha, try to balance my budget.. 

For all the convenience, this was the note I have put down before came to the clinic,  which I have seen these prices from the forum, thats why I was thinking it was okay.. 

"
Incisional with ptosis £1800
Medial epicanthoplasty £900
Lateral canthoplasty £900
Fat removal £400 
Teuimps: 2.5M - 3M KRW (non-incisional + ptosis)

Double eyelid surgery revision including Ptosis correction 
(Incisional method  ) : 3.0m KRW + 10% VAT (PurseForum 2-2.5m KRW)
Epicanthoplasty : 1.4m KRW + 10% VAT
Lateral canthoplasty : 1.4m KRW + 10% VAT
Dr kwon quoted someone last year july 3.7mil for dl +ptotsis + epi.
"


I hope this is helpful...


----------



## HawthornTree

cloudbusting said:


> Hi HawthornTree,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your review  I have heard Dr. Kwon takes around 3 hours to perform surgery. How many hours did your surgery take?



Hi Cloudbusting, sorry, I was bit sad with the first thread yesterday, I heard 2.5 hrs for the incisional, and mine was around 2 hrs depends what surgeries did u do i think ?  maybe u can double check with someone else


----------



## HawthornTree

and there was a bit story happened on me which I skipped, I was suppose to be there in the morning , but i was lost and was trying to change my money, so i called them and said I was lost and will I be able to book another consultation, but they were not sure about the time, and after a while, they txt to come in around 4pm on the day... I was only thinking to do the consultation, but they asked me if i can accept the surgery right after talking about the prices around 5pm... I was still very excited and thought I can and have to trust Dr kwon, so I said yes, and they gave me discount.  The stuff told me after the surgery, that they said it is usually cheap if you come without the booking (like what I did), and I knew it was a bit of risk for me to do that, but I felt like I was very lucky, and got a nice result and feel very grateful for Dr kwon.


----------



## elainee

Hi forumers..I have just had a full incisional+ptosis+epi with Dr Kwon as well about 2 weeks ago. I was really happy with the results! Before my trip, i contacted Hawthorn Tree and we chatted on kakao as she also posted on another thread that she is looking for some other forumers who is going the same time as her. Unfortunately, my schedule was two weeks earlier than her thus unable to meet up with her. However, we are both happy with Dr Kwon's skills and the results at week 2, I'm already tremendously happy with the eyes I have now. 

As for forumers who commented things like whether this is a paid ad, sometimes do consider other people's feelings. It may sound too good to be true but we just want to share our good experience and hopefully people who has been contemplating a long time can make the right decision. So do not judge just because u don't know any of us here.

Let me go through the consultation with you. I did seek consultation with other clinics such as ITEM and JW. However, after reading so much reviews on soompi & purse blog, my heart and mind is actually quite set on Dr Kwon as long as the price is affordable for me. They did indeed offer me a discount as I paid by cash on the spot. I had a surgery the next day after the consultation. During the consultation, Dr Kwon asked to open the eyes normally and wide so that he could see if I had ptosis problems. I used to use my eyebrow muscle to open up my eyes wide and I ended up having wrinkles at my forehead. I wished I had done this earlier. Now Dr Kwon had solved the problem for me.

Anyway, during the consultation, he was very reassuring & confident. I told him I prefer tapered eyelids and he said he thinks parellel would look good on me. But considering that I prefer tapered, he said he would do a tapered but slightly parellel line for me. And to b honest, I'm glad I took his advice because now my eyes look bigger & brighter.

During the surgery, it was a magical feeling for me. I can't explain the anaesthesia effect but I certainly felt like kinda weird haha. I couldn't feel pain, not until ard 1.5 hours of the surgery. The whole surgery lasted 2.5 hours and at 1.5 hours pain set in and I felt uncomfortable when Dr Kwon was doing the stitches. He also went out two times during the surgery possibly he needs to see other patients. He gave me more anaesthesia on the eyelid. It wasn't much pain, just uncomfortable. It's bearable pain. During the stitches, Dr kwon sighed a few times. He was trying to get the position right I believed. I have heard forumers mention that before so I wasn't particularly worried. Otherwise I would b thinking has something gone wrong?? So peeps, if dr kwon is sighing during the stitching/surgery, rest assured he's just trying his best to deliver the best results for u.

After the surgery, I was asked to rest in a room for 20 mins with an ice pack and they told me I could go back. I stayed very far from gangnam, at hongdae. I managed to take a metro back as I was feeling ok..like seriously, I could even walk 15 mins, take dinner and go back to my guesthouse. So u can imagine the pain is really really bearable. I was on a budget trip, I couldn't afford too much money to take taxi or stay nearby gangnam so I took the risk but I survived so no worries about where u stay. 

I had some bruises and due to full incision and ptosis my eyes were really swollen the first 2-3 days. But at week 2 with makeup, my friends all said it looks so good already and they think I am healing so well. Many could tell I had brighter and bigger eyes and at the same time look natural. 

I could say i had a successful surgery with Dr Kwon and the whole procedure was manageable, since this is my first plastic surgery experience, I can't tell if this is the best. But surely, Dr kwon knows what he is doing. 

The only setback is that I couldn't close my left eyes completely after the surgery so I was feeling a little uncomfortable at first. I am telling everyone this because in case any of u face the same problem like I do, don't worry, u will get better. Be patient!  at week 2, I can see my eyes being able to close better and I don't feel that much tightness. So I believed I will b on the road to full recovery soon. Best of luck to the rest of you and if you are really scared, don't be..it's just a small surgery. I was so nervous at first as I have seen some people saying how pain it was for them. One of my friend encouraged me and said, don't worry lah, in Korea, double eyelid surgery is just like buying vegetables from the market. Hahaaha..so I'm telling this to u girls as well..have confidence. Most importantly, have confidence in yourself and your surgeon that whoever u chose in the end will try their best to deliver the best result.


----------



## joey90

HawthornTree said:


> Hi Susaki, thank you so much, and many people asked about the prices, and I kept talking to people, they quoted me 3.2m and I said I can pay be cash, and said "pls pls pls" haha, and they gave me a little discount, okay I thought 3.2 was a good price compared with what I have read from the forum before, but my friends said 3.2 s bit expensive just half an hour ago because they think my eyes are very easy to do.... maybe I should have kept bargaining, but I have no regret...
> 
> I didnt spend much money in seoul except the surgery, and was on a diet as well, haha, try to balance my budget..
> 
> For all the convenience, this was the note I have put down before came to the clinic,  which I have seen these prices from the forum, thats why I was thinking it was okay..
> 
> "
> Incisional with ptosis £1800
> Medial epicanthoplasty £900
> Lateral canthoplasty £900
> Fat removal £400
> Teuimps: 2.5M - 3M KRW (non-incisional + ptosis)
> 
> Double eyelid surgery revision including Ptosis correction
> (Incisional method  ) : 3.0m KRW + 10% VAT (PurseForum 2-2.5m KRW)
> Epicanthoplasty : 1.4m KRW + 10% VAT
> Lateral canthoplasty : 1.4m KRW + 10% VAT
> Dr kwon quoted someone last year july 3.7mil for dl +ptotsis + epi.
> "
> 
> 
> I hope this is helpful...




Hawthorntree, thank you for the information! 

May I also double confirm which procedures you had - Epi, incisional double eyelid and ptosis? 

Were you able to start sightseeing abit on the next day?

Also, for this type of surgery, do we need to fast 12 hours before the surgery?


----------



## elainee

Regarding some of your questions, I could answer them if u don't mind.

Sightseeing - you can do it with no problems at all the next day after surgery. In fact, walking helps with swelling much better than ice packs. I only did ice pack for 1 day although they recommended 3 days and thereafter followed by warm pack. 

U only need to fast 2 hours before the surgery. No food, not even water. However, I fasted for more than that cause my surgery is 12.30pm and I went straight for the surgery without breakfast.

Hope this helps.


----------



## HawthornTree

hey, elainee, 

thank you so much for sharing, you know what, they didnt even ask me to rest for 20 mins after the surgery, probably it was too late, and when the dr said it s done, all the people were gone , only left one or two nurses to put the taps on my eyes... haha...

I got the same problem, my left eye can't be close completely as well! I asked Dr kwon after the surgery, but he said it will be okay, so I hope it s going to be fine.... did your eyes close in the end, like now ?  





elainee said:


> Hi forumers..I have just had a full incisional+ptosis+epi with Dr Kwon as well about 2 weeks ago. I was really happy with the results! Before my trip, i contacted Hawthorn Tree and we chatted on kakao as she also posted on another thread that she is looking for some other forumers who is going the same time as her. Unfortunately, my schedule was two weeks earlier than her thus unable to meet up with her. However, we are both happy with Dr Kwon's skills and the results at week 2, I'm already tremendously happy with the eyes I have now.
> 
> As for forumers who commented things like whether this is a paid ad, sometimes do consider other people's feelings. It may sound too good to be true but we just want to share our good experience and hopefully people who has been contemplating a long time can make the right decision. So do not judge just because u don't know any of us here.
> 
> Let me go through the consultation with you. I did seek consultation with other clinics such as ITEM and JW. However, after reading so much reviews on soompi & purse blog, my heart and mind is actually quite set on Dr Kwon as long as the price is affordable for me. They did indeed offer me a discount as I paid by cash on the spot. I had a surgery the next day after the consultation. During the consultation, Dr Kwon asked to open the eyes normally and wide so that he could see if I had ptosis problems. I used to use my eyebrow muscle to open up my eyes wide and I ended up having wrinkles at my forehead. I wished I had done this earlier. Now Dr Kwon had solved the problem for me.
> 
> Anyway, during the consultation, he was very reassuring & confident. I told him I prefer tapered eyelids and he said he thinks parellel would look good on me. But considering that I prefer tapered, he said he would do a tapered but slightly parellel line for me. And to b honest, I'm glad I took his advice because now my eyes look bigger & brighter.
> 
> During the surgery, it was a magical feeling for me. I can't explain the anaesthesia effect but I certainly felt like kinda weird haha. I couldn't feel pain, not until ard 1.5 hours of the surgery. The whole surgery lasted 2.5 hours and at 1.5 hours pain set in and I felt uncomfortable when Dr Kwon was doing the stitches. He also went out two times during the surgery possibly he needs to see other patients. He gave me more anaesthesia on the eyelid. It wasn't much pain, just uncomfortable. It's bearable pain. During the stitches, Dr kwon sighed a few times. He was trying to get the position right I believed. I have heard forumers mention that before so I wasn't particularly worried. Otherwise I would b thinking has something gone wrong?? So peeps, if dr kwon is sighing during the stitching/surgery, rest assured he's just trying his best to deliver the best results for u.
> 
> After the surgery, I was asked to rest in a room for 20 mins with an ice pack and they told me I could go back. I stayed very far from gangnam, at hongdae. I managed to take a metro back as I was feeling ok..like seriously, I could even walk 15 mins, take dinner and go back to my guesthouse. So u can imagine the pain is really really bearable. I was on a budget trip, I couldn't afford too much money to take taxi or stay nearby gangnam so I took the risk but I survived so no worries about where u stay.
> 
> I had some bruises and due to full incision and ptosis my eyes were really swollen the first 2-3 days. But at week 2 with makeup, my friends all said it looks so good already and they think I am healing so well. Many could tell I had brighter and bigger eyes and at the same time look natural.
> 
> I could say i had a successful surgery with Dr Kwon and the whole procedure was manageable, since this is my first plastic surgery experience, I can't tell if this is the best. But surely, Dr kwon knows what he is doing.
> 
> The only setback is that I couldn't close my left eyes completely after the surgery so I was feeling a little uncomfortable at first. I am telling everyone this because in case any of u face the same problem like I do, don't worry, u will get better. Be patient!  at week 2, I can see my eyes being able to close better and I don't feel that much tightness. So I believed I will b on the road to full recovery soon. Best of luck to the rest of you and if you are really scared, don't be..it's just a small surgery. I was so nervous at first as I have seen some people saying how pain it was for them. One of my friend encouraged me and said, don't worry lah, in Korea, double eyelid surgery is just like buying vegetables from the market. Hahaaha..so I'm telling this to u girls as well..have confidence. Most importantly, have confidence in yourself and your surgeon that whoever u chose in the end will try their best to deliver the best result.


----------



## HawthornTree

You are such a saint, and totally right elainee.


I was fast like18 hrs... haha, I didn't feel like eating,  yeah they said only two hrs before the surgery! 




elainee said:


> Regarding some of your questions, I could answer them if u don't mind.
> 
> Sightseeing - you can do it with no problems at all the next day after surgery. In fact, walking helps with swelling much better than ice packs. I only did ice pack for 1 day although they recommended 3 days and thereafter followed by warm pack.
> 
> U only need to fast 2 hours before the surgery. No food, not even water. However, I fasted for more than that cause my surgery is 12.30pm and I went straight for the surgery without breakfast.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## HawthornTree

joey90 said:


> Hawthorntree, thank you for the information!
> 
> May I also double confirm which procedures you had - Epi, incisional double eyelid and ptosis?
> 
> Were you able to start sightseeing abit on the next day?
> 
> Also, for this type of surgery, do we need to fast 12 hours before the surgery?



I didnt do the incisional

I heard incisinal, ptosis and epi got the quote like 3.7, if you pay by cash will be cheaper, but depends on your situation ?


----------



## cloudbusting

I really want to go to Teuim/AT for eyes now. Only problem is, I want to do rhino as well. Did you see anyone in the waiting room with a cast on their nose? It seems like they're really unpopular for nose..


----------



## elainee

cloudbusting, I have seen a few. Dr Park did it for them. I'm not sure how popular Dr Park is in rhinoplasty but probably u could read some other reviews in other threads to find out. Best of luck!


----------



## elainee

HawthornTree said:


> I didnt do the incisional
> 
> I heard incisinal, ptosis and epi got the quote like 3.7, if you pay by cash will be cheaper, but depends on your situation ?



Hawthorn, u r referring to KRW or USD? I actually gotten a quote of 4.2M KRW initially. But if u pay by cash I think 3.7M KRW should b reasonable.


----------



## cloudbusting

I've done a thorough search and I found one positive review on rhino with Dr. Park at AT. I think he specializes in two jaw and mouth protrusion surgery. I know it's not good to judge a doctor by only their B&A photos, but on the AT website all the rhino photos are Dr. Kwon's, as they are marked "Teuim." Will find out more when I go in for a consult!


----------



## HawthornTree

elainee said:


> Hawthorn, u r referring to KRW or USD? I actually gotten a quote of 4.2M KRW initially. But if u pay by cash I think 3.7M KRW should b reasonable.



Hey elainee, sorry,  yeah it s KRW !


----------



## HawthornTree

cloudbusting said:


> I really want to go to Teuim/AT for eyes now. Only problem is, I want to do rhino as well. Did you see anyone in the waiting room with a cast on their nose? It seems like they're really unpopular for nose..



Yeah, I saw a few too, and as I know, AT clinic is specially for eyes and two jaw ?  

You might do some more researches on this then!


----------



## HawthornTree

elainee said:


> Hawthorn, u r referring to KRW or USD? I actually gotten a quote of 4.2M KRW initially. But if u pay by cash I think 3.7M KRW should b reasonable.



I mean, yeah, you are right elainee, and it is KRW.


----------



## mochi1234

elainee said:


> Hi forumers..I have just had a full incisional+ptosis+epi with Dr Kwon as well about 2 weeks ago. I was really happy with the results! Before my trip, i contacted Hawthorn Tree and we chatted on kakao as she also posted on another thread that she is looking for some other forumers who is going the same time as her. Unfortunately, my schedule was two weeks earlier than her thus unable to meet up with her. However, we are both happy with Dr Kwon's skills and the results at week 2, I'm already tremendously happy with the eyes I have now.
> 
> As for forumers who commented things like whether this is a paid ad, sometimes do consider other people's feelings. It may sound too good to be true but we just want to share our good experience and hopefully people who has been contemplating a long time can make the right decision. So do not judge just because u don't know any of us here.
> 
> Let me go through the consultation with you. I did seek consultation with other clinics such as ITEM and JW. However, after reading so much reviews on soompi & purse blog, my heart and mind is actually quite set on Dr Kwon as long as the price is affordable for me. They did indeed offer me a discount as I paid by cash on the spot. I had a surgery the next day after the consultation. During the consultation, Dr Kwon asked to open the eyes normally and wide so that he could see if I had ptosis problems. I used to use my eyebrow muscle to open up my eyes wide and I ended up having wrinkles at my forehead. I wished I had done this earlier. Now Dr Kwon had solved the problem for me.
> 
> Anyway, during the consultation, he was very reassuring & confident. I told him I prefer tapered eyelids and he said he thinks parellel would look good on me. But considering that I prefer tapered, he said he would do a tapered but slightly parellel line for me. And to b honest, I'm glad I took his advice because now my eyes look bigger & brighter.
> 
> During the surgery, it was a magical feeling for me. I can't explain the anaesthesia effect but I certainly felt like kinda weird haha. I couldn't feel pain, not until ard 1.5 hours of the surgery. The whole surgery lasted 2.5 hours and at 1.5 hours pain set in and I felt uncomfortable when Dr Kwon was doing the stitches. He also went out two times during the surgery possibly he needs to see other patients. He gave me more anaesthesia on the eyelid. It wasn't much pain, just uncomfortable. It's bearable pain. During the stitches, Dr kwon sighed a few times. He was trying to get the position right I believed. I have heard forumers mention that before so I wasn't particularly worried. Otherwise I would b thinking has something gone wrong?? So peeps, if dr kwon is sighing during the stitching/surgery, rest assured he's just trying his best to deliver the best results for u.
> 
> After the surgery, I was asked to rest in a room for 20 mins with an ice pack and they told me I could go back. I stayed very far from gangnam, at hongdae. I managed to take a metro back as I was feeling ok..like seriously, I could even walk 15 mins, take dinner and go back to my guesthouse. So u can imagine the pain is really really bearable. I was on a budget trip, I couldn't afford too much money to take taxi or stay nearby gangnam so I took the risk but I survived so no worries about where u stay.
> 
> I had some bruises and due to full incision and ptosis my eyes were really swollen the first 2-3 days. But at week 2 with makeup, my friends all said it looks so good already and they think I am healing so well. Many could tell I had brighter and bigger eyes and at the same time look natural.
> 
> I could say i had a successful surgery with Dr Kwon and the whole procedure was manageable, since this is my first plastic surgery experience, I can't tell if this is the best. But surely, Dr kwon knows what he is doing.
> 
> The only setback is that I couldn't close my left eyes completely after the surgery so I was feeling a little uncomfortable at first. I am telling everyone this because in case any of u face the same problem like I do, don't worry, u will get better. Be patient!  at week 2, I can see my eyes being able to close better and I don't feel that much tightness. So I believed I will b on the road to full recovery soon. Best of luck to the rest of you and if you are really scared, don't be..it's just a small surgery. I was so nervous at first as I have seen some people saying how pain it was for them. One of my friend encouraged me and said, don't worry lah, in Korea, double eyelid surgery is just like buying vegetables from the market. Hahaaha..so I'm telling this to u girls as well..have confidence. Most importantly, have confidence in yourself and your surgeon that whoever u chose in the end will try their best to deliver the best result.


Now I'm planning to check Dr. Kwon out 
May I please know what you did on your eyes and how much you paid for it?


----------



## elainee

mochi1234 said:


> Now I'm planning to check Dr. Kwon out
> May I please know what you did on your eyes and how much you paid for it?



hi mochi 1234, i did full incisional + ptosis correction and magic epi. The price they first quoted to me was 4.2M krw or 4.1M. Now I couldn't rmbr haha..but I got a discount. It's not that nice to reveal the actual price paid cause I paid in cash and i do want to mislead anyone. If u intend to pay by cash too, just prepare to ask for a discount


----------



## jillyqueen

elainee said:


> hi mochi 1234, i did full incisional + ptosis correction and magic epi. The price they first quoted to me was 4.2M krw or 4.1M. Now I couldn't rmbr haha..but I got a discount. It's not that nice to reveal the actual price paid cause I paid in cash and i do want to mislead anyone. If u intend to pay by cash too, just prepare to ask for a discount


Hi Elaine, i did partial incisional+epi+ptosis correction with dr Kwon on the 16th of June. At first i had a shock because when i came out of surgery, it looked like a full incisional method was used. It is day 5, and i must say that i am very happy with the shape of my eyes. However, there is still asymmetry (uneven crease and pupil exposure) and its most likely because of uneven swelling. May i know if u had the same problem? I completely trust his skills, but it would be good to know that I'm not the only one in this situation. Thank you.

Because i have benefited very much from this forum, i will continue to update my results on this thread.


----------



## elainee

jillyqueen said:


> Hi Elaine, i did partial incisional+epi+ptosis correction with dr Kwon on the 16th of June. At first i had a shock because when i came out of surgery, it looked like a full incisional method was used. It is day 5, and i must say that i am very happy with the shape of my eyes. However, there is still asymmetry (uneven crease and pupil exposure) and its most likely because of uneven swelling. May i know if u had the same problem? I completely trust his skills, but it would be good to know that I'm not the only one in this situation. Thank you.
> 
> Because i have benefited very much from this forum, i will continue to update my results on this thread.



Hi jillyqueen,

How did you know it was a full incisional method? Dr Kwon advise that I should get a full incisional so I trusted him and had one. No regrets so far. 

Yes, I do have the same problem. I couldn't close my left eyes completely even at stitch removal day and it causes my eyes to tear easily as it was dry. I told Dr Kwon my concern as I am worried of not being able to close my eyes completely. Dr Kwon said it will b better in 1-2 months. & currently I'm at 1 month and 1 week and I can say it has almost fully recovered. I can now close my eyes without showing the pupil and it doesn't cause me to tear anymore. So b patient, give some time.

The best thing that happened to me was, many people didnt even notice I had a surgery when they see me after 1 month and as the swelling has mostly gone down, I'm really happy with the results, I even look good without makeup. In fact, I refrain from putting too much makeup on my eyes as I think it looks really natural. Many friends and even my regular hairstylist had a shock as to how natural it looks. Many people said it looks super natural & now they understand why I am willing to spend that kind of money in Korea, although it was fully sponsored by my hubby lol.

So be patient and trust me, you will love the results like I do. I can't already say how grateful I am that I chose to go through the surgery.


----------



## jillyqueen

elainee said:


> Hi jillyqueen,
> 
> How did you know it was a full incisional method? Dr Kwon advise that I should get a full incisional so I trusted him and had one. No regrets so far.
> 
> Yes, I do have the same problem. I couldn't close my left eyes completely even at stitch removal day and it causes my eyes to tear easily as it was dry. I told Dr Kwon my concern as I am worried of not being able to close my eyes completely. Dr Kwon said it will b better in 1-2 months. & currently I'm at 1 month and 1 week and I can say it has almost fully recovered. I can now close my eyes without showing the pupil and it doesn't cause me to tear anymore. So b patient, give some time.
> 
> The best thing that happened to me was, many people didnt even notice I had a surgery when they see me after 1 month and as the swelling has mostly gone down, I'm really happy with the results, I even look good without makeup. In fact, I refrain from putting too much makeup on my eyes as I think it looks really natural. Many friends and even my regular hairstylist had a shock as to how natural it looks. Many people said it looks super natural & now they understand why I am willing to spend that kind of money in Korea, although it was fully sponsored by my hubby lol.
> 
> So be patient and trust me, you will love the results like I do. I can't already say how grateful I am that I chose to go through the surgery.


I believe it was not full incisional. but it looked like full when i compared my post surgery pics to pics of people who did full incisional. Anyway, other than the closing of eyes did your eyes heal symmetrically,? Dr Kwon looked concerned when he saw my eyes as a result i just had a jab to bring down the swell.


----------



## jillyqueen

elainee said:


> Hi jillyqueen,
> 
> How did you know it was a full incisional method? Dr Kwon advise that I should get a full incisional so I trusted him and had one. No regrets so far.
> 
> Yes, I do have the same problem. I couldn't close my left eyes completely even at stitch removal day and it causes my eyes to tear easily as it was dry. I told Dr Kwon my concern as I am worried of not being able to close my eyes completely. Dr Kwon said it will b better in 1-2 months. & currently I'm at 1 month and 1 week and I can say it has almost fully recovered. I can now close my eyes without showing the pupil and it doesn't cause me to tear anymore. So b patient, give some time.
> 
> The best thing that happened to me was, many people didnt even notice I had a surgery when they see me after 1 month and as the swelling has mostly gone down, I'm really happy with the results, I even look good without makeup. In fact, I refrain from putting too much makeup on my eyes as I think it looks really natural. Many friends and even my regular hairstylist had a shock as to how natural it looks. Many people said it looks super natural & now they understand why I am willing to spend that kind of money in Korea, although it was fully sponsored by my hubby lol.
> 
> So be patient and trust me, you will love the results like I do. I can't already say how grateful I am that I chose to go through the surgery.


I understand that u couldn't close your eye, But when u opened them, were they symmetrical? Its difficult for me to go out to see my friends with asymmetrical eyes.
I would like to stress again that i still do think highly of Dr Kwon and trust him. I know that its my body reacting to the surgery, not his skill. My purpose of posting here is to find out the duration. And whether I'm one of the rare patients with the asymmetry problem.  

I was so worried when he asked his nurse for my old pictures. Cause originally, my right eye was slightly smaller than my left. And Dr Kwon pointed it out during the consultation and suggested ptosis correction. I initially objected but took his advice in the end, hoping to see an improvement wrt symmetry.

Yeah and Dr Kwon also recommended full incisional for me too. but agreed that partial will also work, thats why i took partial.


----------



## elainee

jillyqueen said:


> I understand that u couldn't close your eye, But when u opened them, were they symmetrical? Its difficult for me to go out to see my friends with asymmetrical eyes.
> I would like to stress again that i still do think highly of Dr Kwon and trust him. I know that its my body reacting to the surgery, not his skill. My purpose of posting here is to find out the duration. And whether I'm one of the rare patients with the asymmetry problem.
> 
> I was so worried when he asked his nurse for my old pictures. Cause originally, my right eye was slightly smaller than my left. And Dr Kwon pointed it out during the consultation and suggested ptosis correction. I initially objected but took his advice in the end, hoping to see an improvement wrt symmetry.
> 
> Yeah and Dr Kwon also recommended full incisional for me too. but agreed that partial will also work, thats why i took partial.



Hi jillyqueen,

I looked back at my photos and found that when I opened my eyes it is asymmetrical until end of day 7, however it wasn't that bad. My left eye generally swells much worse than my right eye causing the asymmetry. However, Dr kwon did not give me any jab. 

I've read alot of reviews on soompi and I recall many people faced the same problem as you but they eventually got better when swelling goes down. Everybody heals differently and my swelling is basically not so bad except the first few days. 

U r just at around day 5 right? I guess you should just give urself some time. After dr kwon looked at your old picture, did he say anything to you?


----------



## jillyqueen

Yup when I first posted it was day 5. It is day 7 now, and my eyes are much more symmetrical after the jab.  I know the assymetry is due to the swelling cause the distance between by bottom brow and my top lid is identical.
Yup I know it's too much to ask for complete symmetry at day 6.
Dr kwon spoke in Korean to his nurse when he saw my pics so I could not understand a thing. But when I asked about the symmetry he told me that they will be symmetrical after the swelling subsides.


----------



## jillyqueen

Anyway mine is partial incisional so I thought I would heal faster. I wish I could post my post surgery pic here (if I knew how to haha). U would think I had a full incision done. It was even bleeding after.

I think partial incision is up to the discretion of the doc and this doc took it to the extreme. (Cause initially he recommended full for me haha) 

Unlike another clinic I consulted, for partial they only do a 3 mm incision.


----------



## jillyqueen

Anyway, to all forumners, if u are considering double eyelid surgery. I recommend Dr Kwon he really takes care of you. After the injection, the swelling went down by almost half.  My eyes look more symmetrical at day 7. And I can already tell that it's going to look great. Most doctors would have just dismissed it and asked the patient to give it time. But Dr Kwon actually took time off to give me the injection, even though he was in the midst of another surgery.

I paid (slightly more than) 1.5 times more for Dr Kwon compared to other clinics like Wonjin. And it's worth it. It's your face ladies,  don't stinge. Through this experiance, I learnt that the eyelid surgery is not as simple as people think. Yes it's a very common surgery, but NOT simple. An eye specialist is necessary not a mere "board certified surgeon".


----------



## mochi1234

jillyqueen said:


> Anyway, to all forumners, if u are considering double eyelid surgery. I recommend Dr Kwon he really takes care of you. After the injection, the swelling went down by almost half.  My eyes look more symmetrical at day 7. And I can already tell that it's going to look great. Most doctors would have just dismissed it and asked the patient to give it time. But Dr Kwon actually took time off to give me the injection, even though he was in the midst of another surgery.
> 
> I paid (slightly more than) 1.5 times more for Dr Kwon compared to other clinics like Wonjin. And it's worth it. It's your face ladies,  don't stinge. Through this experiance, I learnt that the eyelid surgery is not as simple as people think. Yes it's a very common surgery, but NOT simple. An eye specialist is necessary not a mere "board certified surgeon".


Thank you for the assurance and reminder not to sting for surgeries that may seem minor/common.


----------



## calliejung

After reading all your posts, I have gained valuable information. Thank you all sooo very much(:
I have one question..how are your scars? 
I am getting full incision ptosis and epi and am be concerned about scarring. Is it noticeable? Does the incision line heal completely? Thanks


----------



## jillyqueen

Hi I did partial incision and non incisional ptosis. So far it is 1 month and 2 days. No scaring at the incision line except the epi. But I'm not too concerned about the epi scars since they are fading away quickly. The nurse told me that it will take 3 months for the scars to heal. But from the rate  I'm recovering, I think it will take shorter than that.
According to Dr Kwons website, some people have no markings by day 5. I think it depends on the persons skin type and recovery rate.


----------



## jillyqueen

calliejung said:


> After reading all your posts, I have gained valuable information. Thank you all sooo very much(:
> I have one question..how are your scars?
> I am getting full incision ptosis and epi and am be concerned about scarring. Is it noticeable? Does the incision line heal completely? Thanks


About the ptosis... I also think it would be best if u clarify with Dr Kwon if your ptosis is incisional/non incisional. Then u would know what to expect for your recovery rate. incisional ptosis has longer recovery time.


----------



## 7Chanel7

I'm thinking about going to Tieum for a consultation but nervous as heck.  Do you mind sharing some of your pictures?  Let me know and I'll send you my email address.  Thanks!!


----------



## calliejung

@jillyqueen
Thank you so much for your reply! Your posts have been so helpful and I am glad that your eyes are turning out so well(: 
I'm so happy that you have no scars at the the incision line. My aunt got incisional double eyelid back in 2003 and she says that as she has gotten older (40ish now) her skin has become less elastic or something so the scar is becoming more and more prominent. When she closes her eyes I can clearly see the scar of the incision line. Thus, I have been very worried about scaring.
Also, do you mind please posting pictures or your eyes or PMing them to me? I completely understand if you don't feel comfortable doing so. 
Best wishes


----------



## jillyqueen

calliejung said:


> @jillyqueen
> Thank you so much for your reply! Your posts have been so helpful and I am glad that your eyes are turning out so well(:
> I'm so happy that you have no scars at the the incision line. My aunt got incisional double eyelid back in 2003 and she says that as she has gotten older (40ish now) her skin has become less elastic or something so the scar is becoming more and more prominent. When she closes her eyes I can clearly see the scar of the incision line. Thus, I have been very worried about scaring.
> Also, do you mind please posting pictures or your eyes or PMing them to me? I completely understand if you don't feel comfortable doing so.
> Best wishes


Hi 7Chanel7 and callie. I do not mind sharing my pics through kaokao. May i have your kaokao usernames so i can add u?

But currently my eyes are still changing as its only day 36. So not very accurate. My right eye crease is still slightly (but not obviously) swollen than my left. When u poke it u can see the water retention. 

Doctor Kwon said it will settle in 3 months. I am hoping for my Asian look to return (when the crease shrinks further). I am a Chinese, ( and people told me i looked Korean before the surgery). I lived in Korea for 5 months, and was often mistaken as Korean by others. But after the surgery,  people i met told me i look Eurasian!. I still can't figure out what is the cause of this. 

I never expected such a drastic change with just an eyelid surgery. Still trying to get used to my new look. But so far all the people i met commented that Dr Kwon did a god job


----------



## motherhen

Hi everyone,

Recently I had lateral cantho and as a result my eyes have gotten smaller (shorter and rounder).  I would like to make my eyes longer and bigger, can dr Kwon do this?  Has anyone had this done and are happy?


----------



## Doloreslolita

Yes dr Kwon is really skillful, I was there at the clinic and he's a busy guy. I got to know one nurse who had her double lid surgery two months ago, and the scars are not obvious. Don't worry about the scars!


----------



## jillyqueen

@morherhen: vertical distance can be increased by ptosis correction while the horrizontal length can be increased by epi.
In my opinion, the epi can make quite a drastic change. For me, the epi chnaged my eye shape. It also made my eyebags (aegyo sal) more prominent.

So if you are happy with your current eye shape and don't have a Mongolian fold, u might want to think twice about epi.
Epi was necessary for me because I had the Mongolian fold and my eyes before the surgery were shapeless and unattractive. 

@Doloreslolita: by any chance, are u refering to the Chinese nurse? XD


----------



## jillyqueen

Dolores did u get your eyes done at Teuim/AT in the end?


----------



## Doloreslolita

jillyqueen said:


> Dolores did u get your eyes done at Teuim/AT in the end?



My mom got her eye bag removal and FG there  she looks amazing. The swelling is down.


----------



## 7Chanel7

Hi Jillyqueeen,

Thanks for your response.  I will install my Kaokao later this evening.


----------



## Doloreslolita

Ah yes the chinese nurse i missed the post.  She's amazing and super caring. Love her to bits!


----------



## calliejung

Jillyqueen,
I created a kakao account with the id callie49
Thanks! 
I'm a bit more reassured that I won't have noticeable scars now(: do you think people (you dominant know before) can tell you had eye surgery? If you close your eyes can others see a scar?


----------



## erichyung

Probably can't see the scar, but if your eyes are extremely different then yeah


----------



## jillyqueen

Callie will send you a picture of my eyes closed for u to judge for yourself.

And yeah so far everyone could tell i had done something to my eyes. The change was very drastic at first, making me look Eurasian!!!! when I'm actually chinese. I got stopped at the passport clearance because the passport lady wasn't sure if the girl in the picture was me.My family and a friends commented i look Eurasian without me asking them. But thank god, I'm slowly getting back my Asian look as time passes...

I think the epicanthoplasty is responsible for this change. Cause i know of other friends who had their eyelid surgery done in Korea and their change was not as drastic as mine (because they didn't do the epi).

So if your eye shape is already beautiful, and u don't have a Mongolian fold, please think twice about epi. 

My motivation for taking the surgery was to look more Korean.(or at least retain my Asian look)
Never expected this. The change is most obvious when u look at my overall face, but i can't reveal my whole face, only my eyes.


----------



## sWalloW86

Hi All, was wondering if anyone had lateral canthoplasty done by Dr Kwon before?

I did my Incisional ptosis correction with Epi with Dr Kwon in Jan 2013.
Its been about 1yr 7mths and my left eyelid is starting to droop again.

Intend to go back to Dr Kwon for revision and interested to get canthoplasty done as well.
However from the forum reviews, seems like no one has gotten it done with Teuim yet.

In addition, for revision, the clinic advised that it would be for 1 eye only.
This is a huge concern for me since that would mean my eyes would have to be uneven sizes due to the healing.

Anyone had experience doing revisions with Dr Kwon yet?


----------



## jillyqueen

Hi swallow, why did your eye droop? Is your revision free?
Even doing surgery on both eyes does not guarantee that they will heal symmetrically as for my case.

I know of one forumner who had lateral canto with Teuim: goldfishintown. 
Here is the link: http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...yelid-surgery-experience-in-korea-827229.html

 But her swelling was very very bad. If doctor advises against i wouldn't go for it.


----------



## jillyqueen

I know of one forumner who had lateral canto with Teuim: goldfishintown. 
Here is the link: http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...yelid-surgery-experience-in-korea-827229.html

 But her swelling was very very bad. If doctor advises against i wouldn't go for it.


----------



## sWalloW86

Thanks for the link!

Yes previously Dr Kwon did advise against Lateral Canthoplasty for me as he said it wouldn't have much of a difference. Shall check with him again when Im going for my revision.

I had pitosis to begin with.
My left eye was smaller then my right eye. Dr Kwon did tell me that he will try his best however is not god so he can't guarantee it will be exactly the same after surgery keke. 

Now that its 1yr 7mths, I notice that its drooping more with time so decided to go back for revision.

Just a timeline:
Jan 2013 - Surgery
Jun 2013 - Visited Dr Kwon for review since I was in Kr. At that time my left eye was very very very slightly smaller then the right eye. Dr Kwon advised to wait awhile for the final result as my eyes are not fully healed yet. 
Jul 2014 - Decided to do revision since my eyelid is drooping more instead of improving.

Anyway just to share my photos from Jan also. 
From 1st day of surgery till 1 month. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...ea-read-1st-post-780226-506.html#post25308784


----------



## jillyqueen

Omg swallow Im so grateful to have met another patient with the same condition as me!

Originally my right eye was slightly smaller than my left. Dr kwon asked me to correct it with ptosis.

Not my right eye is still slightly smaller (not obvious at all) but I think it's the swell because when u poke u can see the water retention. I can tell that my eyes after surgery are more symmetrical than my previous eyes though. 

Today is day 40 and I still hope for perfectly symmetrical eyes.

I used to think that the slight asymmetry i see now was my fault because I chose the partial incision method instead of the full incision method recommended by Dr Kwon. He told me partial will work that's why I chose it. 

No regrets now.


----------



## jillyqueen

He gave me close a full though (lengthwise)  I got my pictures to proove it. But I think the cut is not as deep as full, cause he didn't cut my muscle.

I am still very much against invasive methods and I'm glad I stuck to my gut feeling.


Just curious, is your revision free? XD if not, how much for the revision? Cause I have a friend i'm recommending to Dr Kwon


----------



## puffy514

Hi! My case is similar to sWalloW86. I had incisional eyelid surgery done 1y5months ago at Regen. It was to correct Ptosis. But the result was not good. My left eye was still drooping post operation one month. And before I left Seoul, i saw part of the thread came out from my right eye! 

At the time, I thought it was dry blood. But I only knew it until a whole bit came out...! I had the feeling that the nurses and the doctor saw it too on the post surgery consultation...I live with asymmetric eyelid for the past year and so. it was very devastating. 
Now, that i can go back to Seoul. I'm waiting to see if they can give me a revision free. Otherwise, Im also considering Dr.Kwon of teuim, Wannabe and 101PS. 

Anyone looking for a travel buddy? Ill be in seoul from Aug 10 to Aug 17. PM me


----------



## jillyqueen

Hi what do you and swallow mean by drooping eyes? By any chance does it look like my eyes at day 35?
Here are my pictures: labelled before, day 1(surgery day), day 8, day 25, and day 35.

U can see that my right eye is still slightly smaller (or swollen I hope) than my left at day 35. 

I'm currently at day 40.

Proceedures: partial incision double eyelid+ non incisional ptosis+epi.

Doctor: Dr Kwon from Teuim

Decided to upload so people don't need to pm me for pics 








All pictures are without makeup. So u can still see my epi scars. (Which are fading)


----------



## keynmate

Has anyone had any experience with buccal fat pad removal at Teium/AT?

Your eyes look great to the girl who posted her pics above me!


----------



## joey90

Omg, so is Dr Kwon good? I hope I wouldn't have to go back for any revisions as it would be so troublesome! 

Im going for my consultation with Teuim and ITEM on 30th July.

Actually I'm having cold feet now! I'm so afraid that the surgery will be botched and I will look hideous ):


----------



## jillyqueen

Why does my picture look like I had a botched result??
I think no eyelid surgeon can guarantee a 100% success rate. But in my opinion Dr kwon is the safest choice.


----------



## joey90

jillyqueen said:


> Why does my picture look like I had a botched result??
> I think no eyelid surgeon can guarantee a 100% success rate. But in my opinion Dr kwon is the safest choice.



nono . sorry I didn't mean to say yours were botched. but rather, after reading your post, i continued reading other posts and found out about botched jobs... 

your eyes look good now btw... (:


----------



## jillyqueen

I think I read almost every post before going for my surgery. I have never come across any posts relating to botched jobs under teuim. So not to worry!


----------



## elainee

I see that many people still come to this thread to seek assurance on their preferred eye surgeon. I wish to post my post op photos but I don't know how to. Just to further share my experience. Again, the procedure I had was full incision+ptosis+epi. Dr Kwon initially recommended me to have a parellel crease but I often think that a tapered crease looks more natural. I was so afraid because just less than 1-2 minutes consultation and I was worried he would be wrong. I insisted on tapered crease, he told me that he will do a tapered crease for me if I wanted it but he will make it slightly parellel. Although he cut my incision slightly parellel but I wished I opted for what he advised me for. Now that i am healing I really regretted not listening to Dr Kwon's advice. Anyway I am still very happy with the results though I just thought that Dr Kwon is really good. He really knows what suits a person's facial features. What I really wanted to say is that he's really got high aesthetic sense. In my post-op opinion, parellel crease would look much better on me. So I really recommend that you listen to his advice.

I am healing really well I would say. Maybe I am just satisfied with the results. At end of 2 months, my friends and colleagues kept raving about how natural I looked and they have totally forgotten my pre-op look. Swelling has mostly gone down at month 2 but I know the swelling will further go down making it look even better later on. If any of you would like to have a look at my post-op results, feel free to email me. Good luck to you girls!


----------



## jillyqueen

Hi Elaine, just msged u. I have a few questions.  if possible can we chat through KaoKao?


----------



## jillyqueen

Elaine u can try downloading the purseforum app on your iphone. Only managed to post pics after I did so.

Anyway to the rest of the forumners, here is a pic of my eyes at day 49. I'm currently at day 51.


----------



## Susaki

jillyqueen said:


> Elaine u can try downloading the purseforum app on your iphone. Only managed to post pics after I did so.
> 
> Anyway to the rest of the forumners, here is a pic of my eyes at day 49. I'm currently at day 51.
> 
> View attachment 2707842



Your eyes is so pretty now!!! thanks for keeping update us


----------



## sWalloW86

jillyqueen said:


> Elaine u can try downloading the purseforum app on your iphone. Only managed to post pics after I did so.
> 
> Anyway to the rest of the forumners, here is a pic of my eyes at day 49. I'm currently at day 51.
> 
> View attachment 2707842



Nice!!


----------



## oryza

puffy514 said:


> Hi! My case is similar to sWalloW86. I had incisional eyelid surgery done 1y5months ago at Regen. It was to correct Ptosis. But the result was not good. My left eye was still drooping post operation one month. And before I left Seoul, i saw part of the thread came out from my right eye!
> 
> At the time, I thought it was dry blood. But I only knew it until a whole bit came out...! I had the feeling that the nurses and the doctor saw it too on the post surgery consultation...I live with asymmetric eyelid for the past year and so. it was very devastating.
> Now, that i can go back to Seoul. I'm waiting to see if they can give me a revision free. Otherwise, Im also considering Dr.Kwon of teuim, Wannabe and 101PS.
> 
> Anyone looking for a travel buddy? Ill be in seoul from Aug 10 to Aug 17. PM me



Hi puffy

Is your iti confirmed? I am looking to go in aug too but have not bought tickets. I will be travelling alone too i suppose. i cant pm u. shall we chat over kakao?


----------



## oryza

IS anybody looking to go korea/Teuim in August?


----------



## Dreamer7

Hi! Going to Korea august 21 till 30. Teuimps clinic.
Looking for travel buddy .im 29 yo non Korean speaking korean


----------



## oryza

Hello dreamer, I am going from 20th to 30th. Coming from Singapore. How about u?


----------



## Dreamer7

oryza said:


> Hello dreamer, I am going from 20th to 30th. Coming from Singapore. How about u?


Hello oryza. My ex bf was from Singapore  

Do you have kakao? Mine -  Killingtwo.  
I got tickets on 21 -30 august. Did you got urs? Also did you found hotel?

Thanks


----------



## jillyqueen

I'm at day 68 and my Epicanthoplasty scars are still there. It itches and the inner corner fold gets more swollen when I try to cover up with bb cream (cause I have sch, I need to hide it) Can't wait to reach the 3 month mark.


----------



## Susaki

jillyqueen said:


> I'm at day 68 and my Epicanthoplasty scars are still there. It itches and the inner corner fold gets more swollen when I try to cover up with bb cream (cause I have sch, I need to hide it) Can't wait to reach the 3 month mark.



Thanks for your update!!!!! But can you fully hide the scar with bb cream???


----------



## jillyqueen

Yes fully hidden. But after I remove it it itches and becomes red. So I advise to avoid using bb to cover.unless u are going out. Currently avoiding contact with friends so I don't have to cover.hoping for a faster recovery that way.
Btw I heard that the clinic is closed till early Oct as they are moving.


----------



## Susaki

jillyqueen said:


> Yes fully hidden. But after I remove it it itches and becomes red. So I advise to avoid using bb to cover.unless u are going out. Currently avoiding contact with friends so I don't have to cover.hoping for a faster recovery that way.
> Btw I heard that the clinic is closed till early Oct as they are moving.



Omg, thanks for telling me!!! I am going to korea end of Oct!!!! very excited


----------



## MyDeepestSecret

Congratulations!! Thank u for sharing and hoping all goes well for u ^^


----------



## tigervt2006

OMG my sister already booked the ticket on this September for her eyes in Teium, and we didn't contact Teium first( we just plan walk in hic hic...). What should we do if Teium close for moving? Anyone knows Doctor Lee Sang woo in DA good for eyes? Thanks a lot.


----------



## anna85

Hi guys, please help me
I already booked my airplane ticket to arrive in Seoul in September for revision eyelids with dr Won. Nevertheless, one friend of mine just told me that dr Won won't be available in September (annual leave or something like that). I cannot change my ticket, could anyone please confirm? I cannot reach them by email


----------



## jillyqueen

Yeah it's true. MrsKing told me. But she says they are closed because they are moving......

His email is paris85@naver.com


----------



## joey90

I am finally back from my surgery with Dr Kwon! Can't say how impressed I am with him. He actually recommended me slightly tapered lids, but I chose to go slightly more parallel as I wanted more obvious lids. 

I was supposed to visit another 2 more clinics, but I made up my decision with Dr Kwon. 

Then within 15 mins, I was prepped for surgery - full incision, epi and ptosis. Dr Kwon was very professional, but I didn't like the attitude of the assistant in the surgery room. Felt that she was very rough with my eyes. Even during the stitch removal, she was very rough. 

Currently at my day 26. My epi scars are still there, and it's swollen and red after make up removal. It also itches too. 

Here's my photo... You can actually see that one of my eyelid is tapered and the other is parallel. I've emailed Dr Kwon and he said that it's swollen still, so I should give it a few more months... 

What do ya'll think?


----------



## HawthornTree

yours look perfect !!!!!





joey90 said:


> I am finally back from my surgery with Dr Kwon! Can't say how impressed I am with him. He actually recommended me slightly tapered lids, but I chose to go slightly more parallel as I wanted more obvious lids.
> 
> I was supposed to visit another 2 more clinics, but I made up my decision with Dr Kwon.
> 
> Then within 15 mins, I was prepped for surgery - full incision, epi and ptosis. Dr Kwon was very professional, but I didn't like the attitude of the assistant in the surgery room. Felt that she was very rough with my eyes. Even during the stitch removal, she was very rough.
> 
> Currently at my day 26. My epi scars are still there, and it's swollen and red after make up removal. It also itches too.
> 
> Here's my photo... You can actually see that one of my eyelid is tapered and the other is parallel. I've emailed Dr Kwon and he said that it's swollen still, so I should give it a few more months...
> 
> What do ya'll think?


----------



## dreamx2

I want to do parallel eyelids too, but the photo from teuim, mr kwok seems alway do the tapered and very natural , i m not sure can he make a balance parallel eyelids . do u feel he is good? Also ur head of ur eye is so red,hope it will be fine, keep us update, thx


----------



## jillyqueen

You are deswelling very well . That pic was at day 26? Mine was much worse, and also asymmetric. 


Hawthorn, did u do epi. I'm at day 71, and my epi corners are still red. I'm worried cause it's only 19 days to the 3 month mark.

When did your epi scars go away?


----------



## joey90

dreamx2 said:


> I want to do parallel eyelids too, but the photo from teuim, mr kwok seems alway do the tapered and very natural , i m not sure can he make a balance parallel eyelids . do u feel he is good? Also ur head of ur eye is so red,hope it will be fine, keep us update, thx



 U should let him know what u wan. He actually wanted to make my lids not so obvious, but I pushed for mine to be higher. Afterwards I just told him, as long as I look pretty afterwards can already. Hahaha


----------



## joey90

jillyqueen said:


> You are deswelling very well . That pic was at day 26? Mine was much worse, and also asymmetric.
> 
> 
> Hawthorn, did u do epi. I'm at day 71, and my epi corners are still red. I'm worried cause it's only 19 days to the 3 month mark.
> 
> When did your epi scars go away?



yups. I just took just now when I posted the post. Had my surgery on 30th July.


----------



## dreamx2

oh, i want to do a eyelid like the 3concept eyes model, if i give him a photo of the model, can he able do the similar one to me, did u give him any photo about whose eye u want?


----------



## jillyqueen

A picture showing my scars. This is day 71.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.

I want to know if I'm healing normally.the scars are blurred in this pic cause my phone camera sucks. 

I showed dr kwon a pic of IU and asked for her eyes. This was what I got.


----------



## dreamx2

O, did u ask dr kwok how could the scar so big?i think the shape is fine but the scar is really big, u open the corner too much?


----------



## jillyqueen

I really don't know. All I know was that he worked a lot on my inner corner. So there was quite a lot of impact.  yeah that's why. Sobs.


----------



## jillyqueen

Honestly I never questioned him about the scars. Cause there were other more serious problems then. Like asymmetry. But he did give me injections for both my inner corners and that hurt like hell


----------



## dreamx2

What injection?  Can u show me ur before photo?


----------



## jillyqueen

How would I know. 3 injections in total. :*( sobs. Didn't explain to me. He just asked his nurse to take me to the room. And he injected me.
I had 5 injections in total. So u can imagine the agony. 2 for the first round and 3 for the second round.

This is my before eyes


----------



## jillyqueen

Oh btw do u think I should be happy with the level of symmetry i see now? Just want your honest opinion.


----------



## dreamx2

I think ur become more beAutiful and qute


----------



## dreamx2

But u have to wean off the scar first


----------



## jillyqueen

Yeah I think it's just my skin . And Dr Kwon is supposed to be well known for epicanthoplasty... So this should not happen.. That's why I'm worried.


----------



## dreamx2

U have to ask him what to do, already two month , thr scar should be gone


----------



## jillyqueen

One other patient told me it took 3 months for her. Nurse told me to wait 3 months. Anw I don't think he checks his email now that he is closed.


----------



## dreamx2

Oh,  did u need to work or you are student?,if i have this scar i really dont know how to work, do u know this is common in his case?


----------



## jillyqueen

I'm a student. Not sure if this is common. That's why I'm posting here hoping that someone would reply


----------



## kkim120

I don't think it should be that red for so long... Can you put concealer on it? 
I'm planning on epi too, and your red scars are a little disconcerting... But Joey's results look pretty good and her scars are not at all noticeable. 

When you had your stitches for epi, were they neat little stitches?


----------



## jillyqueen

Yes they were. It can be concealed. Will wait 3 months and contact him again if necc. I don't want to b an irritating patient. Have had quite a few email exchanges with him cause my eyes didn't heal symmetrically initially. I met his patient while I was in Korea, and she said it took 3 months for her.


Oh and do u think my eyes look symmetrical enough? I hope I don't have to go to him again for a revision.


----------



## kkim120

jillyqueen said:


> Yes they were. It can be concealed. Will wait 3 months and contact him again if necc. I don't want to b an irritating patient. Have had quite a few email exchanges with him cause my eyes didn't heal symmetrically initially. I met his patient while I was in Korea, and she said it took 3 months for her.
> 
> 
> Oh and do u think my eyes look symmetrical enough? I hope I don't have to go to him again for a revision.


Your eyes look plenty symmetrical. If they were any more symmetrical your eyes would be identical and that would be abnormal. 

Minus the scarring, I don't think there's anything you need to be concerned about


----------



## jillyqueen

Ok for your info. I emailed them and this was the reply I got. Was right, it's just my skin. 
"You have relatively strong wound activity than other pepple,anyway it is a temporary phenomenon.
Please don't be serious about that!

The redness would disappear gradually  as time goes by.

For faster recovery, Triamcinolone(steroid) injection on scar(on small bump) would be helpful.

If possible, we recommend you to visit local plastic or dermatologic clinic for injection.

If you get injection, small bumps and redness would disappear within 4-6weeks."

I really hate injections. I feel like crying.


----------



## jillyqueen

Since u did nose surgery before and u did not scar, u should not be facing the same problem as me.
So u should not worry about epi.

This was my first plastic surgery so I was clueless as to how I would react.

I really appreciate Dr Kwon for replying so promptly.
Speaks very well of his character. He is definitely someone trustworthy.


----------



## dreamx2

Did u or anyone try girin,  one of my friend do very good surgery in this clinic, can anyone share with me?girin is famous on eye and facial surgery


----------



## kkim120

jillyqueen said:


> Since u did nose surgery before and u did not scar, u should not be facing the same problem as me.
> So u should not worry about epi.
> 
> This was my first plastic surgery so I was clueless as to how I would react.
> 
> I really appreciate Dr Kwon for replying so promptly.
> Speaks very well of his character. He is definitely someone trustworthy.


But how do you know it's him, not a consultant writing on his behalf...? 

Regardless, prompt replies are pretty rare and amazing. I can't get any of these clinics to respond to me after i sent them my photos for consultation. It seems like only those that do marketing to foreigners are willing to do photo consultations. Most ask that you come in for a proper consultation. :/ 

And actually, I do have a small tiny little scar. But after two years, it's practically invisible.  And the skin around the eyes is very delicate. you may not scar at all if you end up getting rhino.


----------



## jillyqueen

Medical terminology. Plus prescription. There is only one English consultant in the whole of that clinic. I talked to her before and she is completely clueless on anything related to medical procedures.
I may b wrong but this is just my guess.


----------



## william2828

anyone heard of the sm plastic surgery clinic ???


----------



## joey90

jillyqueen said:


> Medical terminology. Plus prescription. There is only one English consultant in the whole of that clinic. I talked to her before and she is completely clueless on anything related to medical procedures.
> I may b wrong but this is just my guess.



Jilly I think your eyes look damn good! At least its both tapered.. and your corners are sharp! (: Maybe you could try to drink more pineapple juice? or don't put bb cream any more. it could be because of the makeup that is making it red.


----------



## sWalloW86

Hi, 

Was just wondering when did you start wearing makeup?
I had friends who applied make up like few days or 1 week after surgery and I noticed that their scares were really red when healing.

Dr Kwon advised me to avoid contacts and makeup for 1 month which is what i did.
Food wise, I ate as per normal and even smoke. =X 

In addition, I was applying Kelo Cote Sillicon Gel every night. I read on a blog that this helps quite a bit.




joey90 said:


> I am finally back from my surgery with Dr Kwon! Can't say how impressed I am with him. He actually recommended me slightly tapered lids, but I chose to go slightly more parallel as I wanted more obvious lids.
> 
> I was supposed to visit another 2 more clinics, but I made up my decision with Dr Kwon.
> 
> Then within 15 mins, I was prepped for surgery - full incision, epi and ptosis. Dr Kwon was very professional, but I didn't like the attitude of the assistant in the surgery room. Felt that she was very rough with my eyes. Even during the stitch removal, she was very rough.
> 
> Currently at my day 26. My epi scars are still there, and it's swollen and red after make up removal. It also itches too.
> 
> Here's my photo... You can actually see that one of my eyelid is tapered and the other is parallel. I've emailed Dr Kwon and he said that it's swollen still, so I should give it a few more months...
> 
> What do ya'll think?


----------



## joey90

sWalloW86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was just wondering when did you start wearing makeup?
> I had friends who applied make up like few days or 1 week after surgery and I noticed that their scares were really red when healing.
> 
> Dr Kwon advised me to avoid contacts and makeup for 1 month which is what i did.
> Food wise, I ate as per normal and even smoke. =X
> 
> In addition, I was applying Kelo Cote Sillicon Gel every night. I read on a blog that this helps quite a bit.



Hmm. Iet me break it down for you. 
Day 0- surgery
Day 5 - removal of stitches 
Day 15 - had to put makeup for work as I started working then. 

I had the same problem with the area turning red whenever I put make up.. I just make sure that I thoroughly clean the area afterwards.


----------



## jillyqueen

Hi Swallow nice to see u again

How was the revision? What did dr Kwon say was the cause of the droopiness? He just did the ptosis correction on one eye for the revision?

Only touched makeup after 4 weeks.

Actually Joey it may also be the cleaning agent that aggravates the redness...


----------



## joey90

jillyqueen said:


> Hi Swallow nice to see u again
> 
> How was the revision? What did dr Kwon say was the cause of the droopiness? He just did the ptosis correction on one eye for the revision?
> 
> Only touched makeup after 4 weeks.
> 
> Actually Joey it may also be the cleaning agent that aggravates the redness...



Hmm initially it stings when I put bb cream on the corner and on the lids. So I believe it's actually the bb cream that causes the redness ...


----------



## 7Chanel7

@joey90  -  I don't see the picture.  Do you mind posting it again?  Thank you so much!


----------



## oryza

Hi all! 

I have just done my surgery at Teuim, reporting live from korea now. 

Note: Kwon is setting up his own clinic (it is across the road from current AT clinic) His website will be ready in Sept he says. It will still be named Teuim. You can still reach him by his email.


----------



## oryza

Now, lets move on to the surgery. 

And whoever said PS didnt hurt, you lied 

First I was asked to fill a form with your medical allergy and what not. Then went to see Kwon, he will asked what you want, but as I didnt had a ideal set of eyes, I just told him i didnt wanted to look so sleepy and wanted bigger brighter eyes. He initially suggested parallel but I was afraid it might look weird hence i wanted tapered. but he explained his method of epi + parallel will make it look like a in-out fold. means its parallel but the front part is pulled towards the middle by the epi, making it look tapered. He is a strong advocate of epi, he keep saying you will look weird if you do not do epi. (Something to note: I visited Dream and April prior to Teuim, and both said I do not have ptosis, (or fake ptosis) so they say,) Hence I strongly believe Teuim will tell almost anyone and everyone that you have ptosis and needs epi. 

Then I paid up and waited for my surgery. No blood test was done ( someone else who did it at regen and BK spend an hour before surgery doing all the blood tests, I would think that is a very good practice as these will verify what you have written on the form and they can assess the amount of anesthesia you really need)  In my case, I do not know whether it was a case of insufficient sedation that led to so much pain, because almost all I know who did it at other places, says it didnt hurt at all. 

During the surgery, the nurses were freaking rough! they keep touching the needle where i have the sedation inserted and i had to move my hand myself in case they poke me with their body. Kwon was equally rough. I suddenly felt immense pain on my eyeball as they were pressing down on my eyeball on my lids (later on i found out it was because they were trying to spread the LA all over my lids, hence they were pressing the eyeball, but oh boy, did that hurt! (alot) Afterwhich I could hear them cut my corners (no pain) burn off my fats or muscle (no pain) stitching (again and again, no pain, just discomfort) and i hear kwon sighing over and over again (imagine my horror) I think he sews me up and ask me open close, and if he is not satisfied, he de-sews me and do it all over again. 

The part that really really hurts (i found out it was the epi afterwards) was i felt intense aching pain in btw my eyes. during surgery, i could feel him poking and scrapping (what felt like my bones)  with superhuman strength. it felt like they were drilling a hole in my skull manually. I asked the nurse later on, and she say it was epi. Anyone had the same experience?

Weirdly enough, after the surgery my nose bridge was swollen too. 

I came out about 3 hrs later. They gave me eye mask and medicine and ask me to do cold press for the next 3 days. 

I religiously took the medicine and the coldpress, but my swelling was very bad. Perhaps it was because I did not take the "extra precautions" like pumpkin juice or some pills that you guys were mentioning about. 

My swelling remained the same from about day 4 till now. I asked the nurse on day 4 for deswelling injection as I had to gfo back to work on monday but she refused, saying that they had injected during surgery. and so i just did the light therapy and went off. 

Day 6 nite, as I was cleaning my stiches with saline, suddenly 1 of the stitches fell off, i panicked! but the nurse told me it was a sign of recovery. 

Today, Day 8, I went back to remove my stitches. IT WAS FREAKING PAINFUL. the nurse had to hold my forehead down and told me not to move if not the blades will cut me. (it was the rough nurse that removed the stitch for me too) The epi removal was the worst. The threading was still bearable. I teared. 

After the removal, I asked again for the deswelling injection as my swell was really bad. they injected me this time, say it will take one day to see effect. I will update tomorrow. the swelling injects hurts a little at the inner corner, otherwise it felt just like a injection sting.

I now see little bumps on my incision line, kwon said it will disappeared in 2-3 mths time. Is that true? and is the little bumps normal?


----------



## oryza

All in all, I cannot say whether Kwon has did a good job anot as my lids are still swollen. But in terms of post op care, AT isnt very good.(maybe thats why he is moving away from AT) Someone else did it at regen (she cut thinner lids and hence they say it will not swell so much) and BK (she took all her precautions like vit c, chinese med, pills etc, and she did not do ptosis) and their swelling was not this bad at all (maybe its me) But kwon did bother to come look at me during the 2nd day and after stitch removal to assess my lids. 

But I must say, the chinese consultant , angela, was really really nice. She stayed with me throughout the op, ( I could hear her and she kept comforting me) and even during my post ops visits. she will help to advise and write whatever you need (in korean) and ask you to get from the pharmacy downstairs . Like I was worried about the scars, she told me to get contractubex (scar removal cream) although i felt i was ripped off by the pharmacy! (38000!!!)

She says I can apply bbcream tomorrow, but try not to do liner or mascara (or any pigmented stuff around your eyes)

I will definitely update as I go along my recovery. '

Thanks PF!


----------



## sWalloW86

jillyqueen said:


> Hi Swallow nice to see u again
> 
> How was the revision? What did dr Kwon say was the cause of the droopiness? He just did the ptosis correction on one eye for the revision?
> 
> Only touched makeup after 4 weeks.
> 
> Actually Joey it may also be the cleaning agent that aggravates the redness...


My Revision is in october. Have not gone for it yet. =)


----------



## Susaki

oryza said:


> All in all, I cannot say whether Kwon has did a good job anot as my lids are still swollen. But in terms of post op care, AT isnt very good.(maybe thats why he is moving away from AT) Someone else did it at regen (she cut thinner lids and hence they say it will not swell so much) and BK (she took all her precautions like vit c, chinese med, pills etc, and she did not do ptosis) and their swelling was not this bad at all (maybe its me) But kwon did bother to come look at me during the 2nd day and after stitch removal to assess my lids.
> 
> But I must say, the chinese consultant , angela, was really really nice. She stayed with me throughout the op, ( I could hear her and she kept comforting me) and even during my post ops visits. she will help to advise and write whatever you need (in korean) and ask you to get from the pharmacy downstairs . Like I was worried about the scars, she told me to get contractubex (scar removal cream) although i felt i was ripped off by the pharmacy! (38000!!!)
> 
> She says I can apply bbcream tomorrow, but try not to do liner or mascara (or any pigmented stuff around your eyes)
> 
> I will definitely update as I go along my recovery. '
> 
> Thanks PF!



Thanks for your update, hope u speedy recover. And plz do update us afterwards!!

And may you also share your experiences about other consultation in april and dream?


----------



## jillyqueen

Hi orzya, the bumps are normal. They will go off.
If you want u, before u leave, u can try to visit the clinic again to try and get another shot of steroids. 
My swell was really bad too. Even though I took pains apple and pumpkin porridge after surgery. 

As for the pain, sorry to hear about that.
But honestly, my surgery was not pain. The only parts that hurt a little was:
1) the ptosis correction: felt he was scraping the beneath of my eye, which felt uncomfortable 
2) the additional anesthesia shot

As for the skull scraping effect u talked about, yeah I felt that too. But it was in no way painful. 

For me the injections (post op) were the most painful, more so than the surgery.

Maybe I'm lucky, but I felt the nurses were gentle. I did not feel a thing during stitch removal. Which I felt was wierd to.

My tolerance for pain is low btw.


----------



## jillyqueen

@Swallow: 
ok do continue to update here. If u look at my pic. Is my condition similar to yours?


----------



## oryza

thanks all. 

my pain tolerance is mid, i supposed. To me the additional jabs and even the anti swell jabs today was bearable to me. but the pressing of eyeball and scrapping was horrible. duno has it got anything to do with my lasik-ed eyes, or because I had underwent anesthesia before, hence I was more resistant to the normal dose? 

I am leaving sat already, I dun think they will gimme additional shots, they already gave me 6 jabs today. (that was how bad my swells were) 

I will try to upload photos of the various stages as I recover. 

Wish all a speedy recovery too!


----------



## oryza

This is my eyes after stitch removal today. Still swollen right. My lids are not going to stay This thick forever right T.T it actually kind of freaks me out now.


----------



## jillyqueen

Woah stitch removal at day 8? Mine was day 6. Anyway they look fine. Can tell it will look good later. Mine was much worse. And much more asymmetric.


----------



## jillyqueen

If this makes u feel better/less anxious: my eyes after stitch removal:


----------



## oryza

i tot mine looks more swollen at the lids. but omg the bloodshot, it looks painful :/ and the asymmetry  

So glad you are looking so good now. 

But its weird that you do not have this epi scar during removal, when did it start to turn so red? Try contractubex, the chinese nurse recommended me. And another fren say the cream helped with her burnt scar. so i am assuming it is good.


----------



## jillyqueen

Um it was red all along actually. Like I said my iPhone camera is lousy.It's just my skin condition. I too have been applying contraubex.
But Kwon promised it is a "temporary phenomenon" so I'm counting on that. I decided not to take steroid Jabs as I don't trust Singaporean plastic surgeons. They scared my mum badly.

About the thickness: it will Definately go down. Mine is thinner cause my crease is supp to be thinner. (Cause if u look at the distance between by eyebrow and upper lid, it's v narrow compared to other people)


----------



## 7Chanel7

oryza said:


> All in all, I cannot say whether Kwon has did a good job anot as my lids are still swollen. But in terms of post op care, AT isnt very good.(maybe thats why he is moving away from AT) Someone else did it at regen (she cut thinner lids and hence they say it will not swell so much) and BK (she took all her precautions like vit c, chinese med, pills etc, and she did not do ptosis) and their swelling was not this bad at all (maybe its me) But kwon did bother to come look at me during the 2nd day and after stitch removal to assess my lids.
> 
> 
> 
> But I must say, the chinese consultant , angela, was really really nice. She stayed with me throughout the op, ( I could hear her and she kept comforting me) and even during my post ops visits. she will help to advise and write whatever you need (in korean) and ask you to get from the pharmacy downstairs . Like I was worried about the scars, she told me to get contractubex (scar removal cream) although i felt i was ripped off by the pharmacy! (38000!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> She says I can apply bbcream tomorrow, but try not to do liner or mascara (or any pigmented stuff around your eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely update as I go along my recovery. '
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks PF!




Thank you for sharing your experience with us.  Please keep us updated.  Hope you recover quickly!  Best wishes!


----------



## Jesssk

HI guys,

I am flying from SIngapore to seoul. Am planning to do V-line surgery and ptosis correction in this Decemeber between 16th to 28th.

Is anybody in seoul during the DEcember period? I am going alone and it would be nice to have friends to hung out with....

Plan to consult DAPRS, teuim . But ideally I would like to do both V-line and ptosis in one clinic so I have to consult both clinics before I decide.

Anyone has experience with V-line at AT clinic?


----------



## Tyler_Durden

Since translator is out of the question, does Dr. Kwon speak good English?


----------



## oryza

he can speak english, good enough to communicate about surgery.


----------



## oryza

on a side note, the incision is getting very itchy now. Is that infection or normal?And is there anythin i can do to deswell faster? it does not seem to improve since day 8


----------



## anna85

Does anyone has dr Kwon's telephone number please? Teium is close the first 2 weeks of september during my travel, so I'm trying to contact him by phone in order to get a consultation (


----------



## jillyqueen

Orzya I think all that matters is that u will deswell eventually.  Try pumpkin juice/porridge and pineapple. 
I think swelling is the lesser evil of asymmetry.


----------



## Lanvinfiend

Oryza's eyes look pretty! Will be even prettier after they've completely deswollen.


----------



## mickely

oryza said:


> on a side note, the incision is getting very itchy now. Is that infection or normal?And is there anythin i can do to deswell faster? it does not seem to improve since day 8



Hi oryza, 

The itchiness is  usually a  sign of healing. when it becomes weepy, or u start getting feverish etc that should prompt u to go see ur doc. the swelling can last anywhere up to 3 months though  it's usually worst in the morning.  My personal experience  is to limit fluid intake at night.. Sleeping slightly propped up helps too. moving around in the morning also deswell it faster.  I wore a cap and thick frame glasses for a month after my eyelid surgery to sorta hide it just so I can go out without too much stares and whispering..


----------



## Tyler_Durden

oryza said:


> he can speak english, good enough to communicate about surgery.



I wouldn't worry too much. I saw the other forumer 'goldfishintown', who also had surgery with Dr. Kwon. Her picture after 1 week was really swollen, high crease, not completely symmetrical. But her picture 3 months post op is really good. 

Don't stress out. Good luck.


----------



## oryza

Thank you all! My crease is still pretty high, I hope it goes down soon. Now the right eye epi scar is showing up, weird that it is getting more obvious as the days goes by, I tot it should be fading?


----------



## jillyqueen

Reaching 3 months in 10 days. Currently quite bothered with the assymetry I see. 

U can see that my right eye (left in pic) has lower pupil exposure and the crease is thicker.

I also find that there is more tightness on my right eye
Swallow, is your case similar to mine?

Will b asking dr Kwon about it after 3 months....


----------



## Tyler_Durden

jillyqueen said:


> Reaching 3 months in 10 days. Currently quite bothered with the assymetry I see.
> 
> U can see that my right eye (left in pic) has lower pupil exposure and the crease is thicker.
> 
> I also find that there is more tightness on my right eye
> Swallow, is your case similar to mine?
> 
> Will b asking dr Kwon about it after 3 months....




I like how your right eye turned out. It looks great. Left eye has slightly surprised look for me, but still look nice.

As for the asymmetry, I suppose there are risk of that, when you do ptosis correction. Hopefully it will get better with time.


----------



## jillyqueen

I agree with u actually. I initially objected to ptosis cause my left eye didn't look like it needed one. Sigh I really hate this. I thought that I wouldn't have to care so much after the surgery if I chose a good doc. Feeling a little disappointed.


----------



## Tyler_Durden

jillyqueen said:


> I agree with u actually. I initially objected to ptosis cause my left eye didn't look like it needed one. Sigh I really hate this. I thought that I wouldn't have to care so much after the surgery if I chose a good doc. Feeling a little disappointed.



Ugh, honestly, just talk with Dr. Kwon again and ask what he thinks. From what I read, incisional method may take 3 months to look natural and 6 months to be permanent. So don't be bothered too much. It probably will get better. Plus the difference is only slight.  

Overall I still think he is the doctor of my choice, if I end up going to Seoul to have surgery, regardless his fixation on giving DES + Ptosis + Magic Epi as a combo solution. FYI, I read from different doctors that if you wanna achieve a tapered eyelid but close to parallel, which in my humble opinion is the best, then DES + Mini Epi is the way to go. 

Past few days, I start to really dig Japanese plastic surgeon for various reasons, although the cost is sometimes almost double of Korean surgery. 

Ughhh, so hard to decide on the surgeon...


----------



## jillyqueen

Yeah don't get me wrong. I have no regrets going to him. Just that it sucks that I have to deal with multiple issues, unlike many other patients. The epi scars+assymetry+ bloodshot eyes (at the start) are examples. 

Mine is supposed to only be partial incisional btw.


----------



## Tyler_Durden

jillyqueen said:


> Yeah don't get me wrong. I have no regrets going to him. Just that it sucks that I have to deal with multiple issues, unlike many other patients. The epi scars+assymetry+ bloodshot eyes (at the start) are examples.
> 
> Mine is supposed to only be partial incisional btw.



Right, supposedly, but I remember you said Dr Kwon suggested full incisional, and eventually it looked like a full incisional case. For the latest pictures, do you have any make up on?

  Anyway, in any case, I think your eyes look good.

btw do you have kakao, wechat or whatsapp? I am still waiting for Dr. Kwon to reply my email...


----------



## jillyqueen

No makeup for the latest pics. I have kao kao


----------



## oryza

Hi Jilly, dun worry too much about the symmetry. It is only natural that one's eye are not identical. Even before Ur surgery, your eyes ain't exactly same too. For now. I think Ur new eyes looks great, much better than before and That's great! You really have beautiful eyes now: )


----------



## oryza

My epi scars are obvious too. Let's just put the cream diligently and may it go away soon.


----------



## jillyqueen

Orzya, I hate to tell u this. But I think the cream is the one that causes the redness.

During the past week I forgot to put it on. And my scars faded. My mum was amazed.

But last night I applied it.. And when I woke up the next morning it became really red again.


So I think it's the cream. U can try and test it for yourself. 

Maybe it's just my skin reaction to the cream.


----------



## Lanvinfiend

Hi jilly, I think your ryes are beautiful, and the asymmetry is very very mild, not obvious at all. I know the feeling of doing a potential decision sucks. Are you more comfortable with your eyes with makeup on?


----------



## jillyqueen

I actually don't like putting on heavy makeup at all. Eyeliner included. 
And in my opinion, the purpose of surgery is to reduce the makeup required.. 

Also I think I expected more because this is a highly reputable surgeon we are talking about.... A professor... Not a young doc.


----------



## jillyqueen

My gut feeling is that it has something to do with the tightness I feel now.
I feel that there is a rubber band in my eye. And when I open I feel the stretch. 

The tension is also greater on my right eye, which happens to be the smaller eye.

My ptosis correction was non incisional (tied)

Will ask the doctor about it after 3 months


----------



## Susaki

jillyqueen said:


> My gut feeling is that it has something to do with the tightness I feel now.
> I feel that there is a rubber band in my eye. And when I open I feel the stretch.
> 
> The tension is also greater on my right eye, which happens to be the smaller eye.
> 
> My ptosis correction was non incisional (tied)
> 
> Will ask the doctor about it after 3 months



Jillyqueen, act i think your eyes now look great, although can see a bit asymmetry. Btw, she said you use non incisional for ptosis correction, does this mean it can redo???


----------



## Tyler_Durden

Susaki said:


> Jillyqueen, act i think your eyes now look great, although can see a bit asymmetry. Btw, she said you use non incisional for ptosis correction, does this mean it can redo???



yes ma'am. It is easier to correct the asymmetry and less damage to the eye opening muscle.


----------



## jillyqueen

Yup it can be undone if I want it so.

And just to clarify, my original eyes were not symmetric.

1) was told so by dr kwon and he recommended ptosis to solve it
2) I objected
3) later changed my mind as I really wanted the assymetry to be improved.

So I expected the problem to be corrected. Since I took the ptosis.


----------



## jillyqueen

Will b away from this forum, this eye Issue has become a stupid addiction. I leave my eyes in the hands of daddy god. Only he can fix what I messed up.
Goodbye.


----------



## vickie2251994

Hi, I am planning to visit Korea this December. I had scheduled a consultation with Dr.Kwon. How satisfy are you with your results? I had gotta epi surgery in the past and it left scars. I heard a lot of about Dr.Kwon therefor i want to gather information


----------



## Kat0719

I m planning to go teuim next week but i still havnt secured a consultation&#65292;is it true that one can do a walk in and arrange same day surgery&#65311;i had partial incision and epi and levator muscle lift last yr at Regen but the result is not satisfying. I emailed teuim and got a reply that i need double eyelid revision with ptosis correction with incisional method&#65292;as well as epi revision. I guess i wont go for epi revision as i am v afraid of scarring. Spent so much time last yr to cure my rasied epi scar last yr.

Has anyone has experience with incisional revision with ptosis correction? Hows the scar and hows the recovery in terms of swelling?

Anyone going soon can we exchange contact so that we can emotionally support each other&#65306;&#65289;and exchange advices&#65281;If i cant book next week&#65292;i will need to wait till next end feb but i really want to do it rite away


----------



## Lanvinfiend

Hi Kat! I consulted with Teium last month. I would definitely recommend booking a consultation cos Dr Kwon isn't there every day (the first time my friend and I dropped in without booking, he was out of the office). 

Also, Dr Kwon told us they are in the midst of moving offices (across the street, if I recall correctly) so you should check if they will be set up to consult/operate during the period that you're there. It shouldn't be too difficult to book an appointment (email/kakao) and you wouldn't want to make a wasted trip, by just walking in. If they can fit you in on that day, you should be able to consult/operate on same day. Good luck with your surgery!!


----------



## Kat0719

Lanvinfiend said:


> Hi Kat! I consulted with Teium last month. I would definitely recommend booking a consultation cos Dr Kwon isn't there every day (the first time my friend and I dropped in without booking, he was out of the office).
> 
> Also, Dr Kwon told us they are in the midst of moving offices (across the street, if I recall correctly) so you should check if they will be set up to consult/operate during the period that you're there. It shouldn't be too difficult to book an appointment (email/kakao) and you wouldn't want to make a wasted trip, by just walking in. If they can fit you in on that day, you should be able to consult/operate on same day. Good luck with your surgery!!


Thx lanvinfiend&#65281;so did u end up having a surgery at teuim&#65311;


----------



## UnicornCat

Thanks for the info. Planning to go to teium for revision.


----------



## Lanvinfiend

Hi Kat! Nope I didn't do anything to my eyes, was just getting in some consults.


----------



## anna85

I just want to say this on behalf of my friend, to thank doctor Kwon for his kindness:
My friend had consultation with doctor Kwon on 12th September. I was there with her because I spoke English. Dr Kwon was sooooo kind, you can feel it immediately when you see him! My friend wanted to have the operation on 17th Sept with him so she gave his consultant 1 ml won deposit. Unfortunately she couldn't have her visa extended for 10 days more, so she couldn't have the operation. When she told that, doctor kwon's consultant just gave her money back without any trouble. This will never happen in other clinics, because deposits are not refundable! They are really kind!


----------



## HawthornTree

yeah, they are very nice ppl, and I am so glad I ve done my surgery there !


----------



## sWalloW86

I'm going back to Dr Kwon next week for my revision.
So far my experience with Teuim has been pretty good.

When I emailed them that my eyes are still uneven and I would like to book for my revision, they replied me promptly and confirmed that there won't be extra charges. 


My friend who did her eyes with another Clinic was mentioning to me that she faced quite a bit of issues when she requested for revision for her eyes and nose. The clinic started to ignore her emails, or take forever to reply.

So I am really glad that I chose Teuim. Shall update after next week how my revision went!


----------



## Susaki

sWalloW86 said:


> I'm going back to Dr Kwon next week for my revision.
> So far my experience with Teuim has been pretty good.
> 
> When I emailed them that my eyes are still uneven and I would like to book for my revision, they replied me promptly and confirmed that there won't be extra charges.
> 
> 
> My friend who did her eyes with another Clinic was mentioning to me that she faced quite a bit of issues when she requested for revision for her eyes and nose. The clinic started to ignore her emails, or take forever to reply.
> 
> So I am really glad that I chose Teuim. Shall update after next week how my revision went!



wish you all the best for your surgery


----------



## popcorndreams

I have my consultation booked on the 29th and I have my mind set on doing my revision with him.
He seems to recommend ptosis a lot. Im debating if I wanna do it.
For those who did ptosis did it swell a lot after? Is it worth it??
I have to go right back to work when I come back so I don't want it to swell a lot


----------



## bluecrystal00

Hi there,
 Anyone here planning to teuim end of october ? We should meet up! im going oct 21, meeting dr.kwon oct 22. Please add my kaokao account :bluecrystal00 !


----------



## bluecrystal00

Susaki said:


> Omg, thanks for telling me!!! I am going to korea end of Oct!!!! very excited



Hello, are you still heading there ? Add my kaokao account bluecrystal00


----------



## sWalloW86

Logging in from Kr! Just had my revision done yesterday! This timw dr kwon did non incisional and only 1 eye and he did not charge me for the revision. &#128518;


----------



## popcorndreams

I just did my surgery with Dr Kwon but it's healing asymmetrically.
One of my eyes is tapered and the other is parallel. Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## Kat0719

hi swallow86, may i know what was your original double eylid method? full incision?

i had my surgery with dr.kwon last week, and its healing quick, like the shape alot. but would like to have a higher crease. hope it will turn out to b ok


----------



## sWalloW86

My eyelids was full incision with ptosis correction done in jan last year. 
This time dr kwon say non incisional would be enough so i decided to just go with what he advise.


----------



## Susaki

Kat0719 said:


> hi swallow86, may i know what was your original double eylid method? full incision?
> 
> i had my surgery with dr.kwon last week, and its healing quick, like the shape alot. but would like to have a higher crease. hope it will turn out to b ok



Hi, what method dr kwon suggest u??? And whether u mind sharing your B&A with me as im finding Dr Kwon at the end of this mth, thanks


----------



## oryza

Hi popcorn I did my surgery with Kwon on the 21st Aug. I have the same issue. Sad to Say, it is still the same now. I choose tapered, one side is tapered nicely But the other side,the fold n the inner corners are not joined. Hence its a little parallel. I emailed Kwon he says I'm still swollen n Pls be patient. I shall wait till the 3mth mark n see How by then.


----------



## jillyqueen

So as not to mar the credibility of Dr Kwon with the earlier photo I posted, I'm back to say that my eyes are now symmetrical. They have improved greatly since, like what Dr Kwon had promised. I'm happy that I wouldn't need a revision after all

Orzya time heals. Really. And don't put a time stamp on it cause people heal differently. 

For my case. It took close to 4 months to become symmetrical.


----------



## ilove90

Hi Jillyqueen,


----------



## ilove90

jillyqueen said:


> So as not to mar the credibility of Dr Kwon with the earlier photo I posted, I'm back to say that my eyes are now symmetrical. They have improved greatly since, like what Dr Kwon had promised. I'm happy that I wouldn't need a revision after all
> 
> Orzya time heals. Really. And don't put a time stamp on it cause people heal differently.
> 
> For my case. It took close to 4 months to become symmetrical.


Hi Jillyqueen,

I am considering Dr Kwon from Teuim. I have read your post from page 1 till now.

I have emailed him & he has recommended me ptosis + epi ( it seems like he recommend this a lot to many people ? )

I am greatly concern about your epi scar. May i know how is it now? Has it got better ?


----------



## jillyqueen

Yeah that's the standard. To be honest my epi scars are still there. But they do no pop out, and it now appears as feint but relatively darker patch.


----------



## ilove90

jillyqueen said:


> Yeah that's the standard. To be honest my epi scars are still there. But they do no pop out, and it now appears as feint but relatively darker patch.


Hi Jillyqueen, 

Oh Mine.. I'm deeply concern because i do not want scars .. Nobody wanted .. 

I'm wondering why he recommend standard procedures instead of recommending the best procedures for the patient. I have emailed ID & View PS. Both of them recommended Ptosis but never recommend epi. I happened to come across another thread (just cannot find back that post) that mentioned that some of the forum members are seeking epi reversal as the epi is not a good fit for them.

Would i be able to send you a picture of my eyes to see why Dr Kwon will recommend that?


----------



## ilove90

quoted from another post " However, it seems to me everyone is getting double eyelid surgery, magic epi and protsis correction from Dr Kwon. This worries me a little. I have seen more than a few forumers, from Teuim, were looking for epi reversal, and that epi was not good fit for them."


----------



## Nicole01

Hi I am a caucasian with smallish eyes. I am wondering will anyone tell me if they think Dr. Kwon could do a surgery on me even though I am caucasian that could make my eyes larger? I read on here that a popular surgery is epi? which extends it in the inner corners and then another one that extends it at the outer corners. I already have a lot of red showing at the inner corner. Will anyone tell me what they know about how Dr. Kwon's experience with the one for the outer corners?


----------



## Nicole01

Or will anyone tell me their advice for anything about surgery to make eyes bigger for Caucasians and since he is so well regarded, Dr. Kwon's capabilities working with small eyes?


----------



## popcorndreams

jillyqueen said:


> So as not to mar the credibility of Dr Kwon with the earlier photo I posted, I'm back to say that my eyes are now symmetrical. They have improved greatly since, like what Dr Kwon had promised. I'm happy that I wouldn't need a revision after all
> 
> Orzya time heals. Really. And don't put a time stamp on it cause people heal differently.
> 
> For my case. It took close to 4 months to become symmetrical.



That's good to hear! I'm worrying because they are healing differently.
I'm getting my stitches out in a few days so hopefully by then I can see a little improvement.


----------



## ilove90

HawthornTree said:


> Hi no problem,  it depends on what eyes you have, I think, and it is cheaper than the email quoted you.
> 
> But I original had double eye lids, so its actually not too hard to operate, I was thinking epi originally,  Dr looked my eyes and suggested non-incisional method as well, they said using it to adjust the shape.
> 
> also, I was only doing the eyes, they didnt suggest any other surgeries to me.
> 
> ah phototherapy, it is like light therapy ?


Hi Hawthorn,

Like you, i also have double eyelid. Would you mind sending me a picture to see why you need an epi ?

I sent an email to them & they also recommended me epi + ptosis. I'm wondering why i need an epi .. because View PS & ID recommended only ptosis.


----------



## BlancNoire

Anyone have experience getting both eyes and nose done at Teuim? I know Dr. kwon is good with eyes but what about nose ? I have nostrils that become wide and flattens when smiling...unsure whether I meed rhinoplasty, alar reduction and/or tip plasty...my bridge is a bit flat but I'm ok with it as side profile is ok...please help!!! PM me if you have before and
After photos


----------



## cong

Kat0719 said:


> hi swallow86, may i know what was your original double eylid method? full incision?
> 
> i had my surgery with dr.kwon last week, and its healing quick, like the shape alot. but would like to have a higher crease. hope it will turn out to b ok


Hi! 

I am planning and have tentatively booked in my consultation with Dr Kwon for next Friday! I am really excited but his costs seem a little high though. Will you be able to share with me if any discounts were given for your procedures? 

Thanks!


----------



## sWalloW86

Susaki said:


> Hi, what method dr kwon suggest u??? And whether u mind sharing your B&A with me as im finding Dr Kwon at the end of this mth, thanks


U can refer to my profile and check my past posts. I did post my eyes b4 and after about a year ago.


----------



## sWalloW86

jillyqueen said:


> So as not to mar the credibility of Dr Kwon with the earlier photo I posted, I'm back to say that my eyes are now symmetrical. They have improved greatly since, like what Dr Kwon had promised. I'm happy that I wouldn't need a revision after all
> 
> Orzya time heals. Really. And don't put a time stamp on it cause people heal differently.
> 
> For my case. It took close to 4 months to become symmetrical.



Glad to hear that.
Now is my turn to have uneven eyes since I only did revision on 1 eye. =)
Dr Kwon advise me it should take about 2 months to even out since my revision was only non incisional.


----------



## sWalloW86

cong said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am planning and have tentatively booked in my consultation with Dr Kwon for next Friday! I am really excited but his costs seem a little high though. Will you be able to share with me if any discounts were given for your procedures?
> 
> Thanks!



Honestly, I don't remember how much I paid since it was a year ago.
This time my revision was free though.


----------



## Tyler_Durden

sWalloW86 said:


> Honestly, I don't remember how much I paid since it was a year ago.
> This time my revision was free though.



Hi sWalloW86,

As I understand, you had incisional double eyelid surgery, ptosis and epi. I saw your previous photos taking 1 month post surgery. And you looked pretty great. 

For what reason, you need revision on one eye? Doesn't incisional double eyelid surgery suppose to offer permanent change? Your left eye dropping because double eyelid becoming undone or something related to your ptosis surgery? Please enlighten me.

I was recommended the same type of procedures from Dr. Kwon in email, however, when I asked if I am a candidate for less invasive procedures? They said basically said I can opt for non incisional procedure as well. I am still debating as what to choose. Maybe you can offer some insight for me.

Thanks in advance.

Tyler


----------



## sWalloW86

Tyler_Durden said:


> Hi sWalloW86,
> 
> As I understand, you had incisional double eyelid surgery, ptosis and epi. I saw your previous photos taking 1 month post surgery. And you looked pretty great.
> 
> For what reason, you need revision on one eye? Doesn't incisional double eyelid surgery suppose to offer permanent change? Your left eye dropping because double eyelid becoming undone or something related to your ptosis surgery? Please enlighten me.
> 
> I was recommended the same type of procedures from Dr. Kwon in email, however, when I asked if I am a candidate for less invasive procedures? They said basically said I can opt for non incisional procedure as well. I am still debating as what to choose. Maybe you can offer some insight for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Tyler



My left eye was smaller then my right eye even before any surgery due to ptosis problem.
Its was always worst on my left eye.
During my first surgery, I did ask Dr Kwon if after surgery it would be of the same size, he honestly told me that he will try his best but he can't guarantee it. 

As mine was incisional, it took about 1year to reach it final stage. I then noticed that my left eyelid was starting to droop more again resulting in uneven eyes again.

To be fair, even when it started to droop again, it was still way better then before surgery. As in it wasn't as obvious as before.

So after 1yr 10mths, I emailed Teuim and flew back for my revision. 

For my revision, Dr Kwon say non incisional would solve it. And whether to do revision for 1 eye or both eyes would be decided during the surgery itself.
He did inject anethesia for both eyes, but after stitching up my left eye and comparing, he felt that revision to the right eye was not needed.


----------



## popcorndreams

When did your epi scars go away?
My 9th day now and I have bruising under my eyes and epi scars that seem more visible as the days go by.


----------



## Tyler_Durden

sWalloW86 said:


> My left eye was smaller then my right eye even before any surgery due to ptosis problem.
> Its was always worst on my left eye.
> During my first surgery, I did ask Dr Kwon if after surgery it would be of the same size, he honestly told me that he will try his best but he can't guarantee it.
> 
> As mine was incisional, it took about 1year to reach it final stage. I then noticed that my left eyelid was starting to droop more again resulting in uneven eyes again.
> 
> To be fair, even when it started to droop again, it was still way better then before surgery. As in it wasn't as obvious as before.
> 
> So after 1yr 10mths, I emailed Teuim and flew back for my revision.
> 
> For my revision, Dr Kwon say non incisional would solve it. And whether to do revision for 1 eye or both eyes would be decided during the surgery itself.
> He did inject anethesia for both eyes, but after stitching up my left eye and comparing, he felt that revision to the right eye was not needed.



wow, a year to reach final stage? How does it look at 1 year mark.
I saw your photos up until 1 month post op. The crease height seemed a bit high.  How was the height at 1 year mark? Did you ask for tapered crease or paralleled? height?


----------



## sWalloW86

Tyler_Durden said:


> wow, a year to reach final stage? How does it look at 1 year mark.
> I saw your photos up until 1 month post op. The crease height seemed a bit high.  How was the height at 1 year mark? Did you ask for tapered crease or paralleled? height?



Mine took 1 year cause it was incisional.
The height drop by about half or more.
Its really quite thin now but really natural looking. 
Actually I prefer it when it was swollen though. 

My crease was Tapered to Parallel which will be more natural.
But Dr Kwon did tell me that most asians normally want parallel.


----------



## popcorndreams

sWalloW86 said:


> Mine took 1 year cause it was incisional.
> The height drop by about half or more.
> Its really quite thin now but really natural looking.
> Actually I prefer it when it was swollen though.
> 
> My crease was Tapered to Parallel which will be more natural.
> But Dr Kwon did tell me that most asians normally want parallel.



Wow the height drops by half??
It's my 11th day and my folds already look pretty small. Now I'm worried it won't show at all or will get too small after a year


----------



## Tyler_Durden

popcorndreams said:


> Wow the height drops by half??
> It's my 11th day and my folds already look pretty small. Now I'm worried it won't show at all or will get too small after a year



What did you tell the doc to do prior the operation?
Many ppl I talk to asked for low crease for the natural look.


----------



## popcorndreams

Tyler_Durden said:


> What did you tell the doc to do prior the operation?
> Many ppl I talk to asked for low crease for the natural look.



I also told him I wanted natural but slightly bigger than my original folds. (This was my revision surgery) I think he could've gone a little higher considering it's only my 11th day and the folds look super natural right now. Hope the folds aren't too small after I fully recover ._.


----------



## jillyqueen

Anw. Here are my eyes at 4 months. (1 more day till 4 months).
U can see that they have evened out since my last pic.


----------



## Tyler_Durden

jillyqueen said:


> Anw. Here are my eyes at 4 months. (1 more day till 4 months).
> U can see that they have evened out since my last pic.
> View attachment 2778793



Very nice...


----------



## JillyJill

oryza said:


> Hi popcorn I did my surgery with Kwon on the 21st Aug. I have the same issue. Sad to Say, it is still the same now. I choose tapered, one side is tapered nicely But the other side,the fold n the inner corners are not joined. Hence its a little parallel. I emailed Kwon he says I'm still swollen n Pls be patient. I shall wait till the 3mth mark n see How by then.



Oryza, I'm sure it will get much better when the swelling subsides.
Please keep us posted.

I'll be doing my eyelid revisional surgery in a few months.
Still deciding on which clinic.


----------



## HawthornTree

ilove90 said:


> Hi Hawthorn,
> 
> Like you, i also have double eyelid. Would you mind sending me a picture to see why you need an epi ?
> 
> I sent an email to them & they also recommended me epi + ptosis. I'm wondering why i need an epi .. because View PS & ID recommended only ptosis.



i originally wante to get eqi haha, they suggest the double eyelids to make it deeper, what s your kakao? I can send you the photo if you want to have a look.


----------



## popcorndreams

oryza said:


> Hi popcorn I did my surgery with Kwon on the 21st Aug. I have the same issue. Sad to Say, it is still the same now. I choose tapered, one side is tapered nicely But the other side,the fold n the inner corners are not joined. Hence its a little parallel. I emailed Kwon he says I'm still swollen n Pls be patient. I shall wait till the 3mth mark n see How by then.



He told me to just wait as well. 
Not really happy with how it looks right now but I guess I'll just have to wait and see in a few months. I also feel like he didn't make my ptosis strong enough. It looked nice at first but the effect isn't as strong as it was in the first few weeks. My eyes are almost the same size as it was before the surgery.


----------



## jillyqueen

popcorndreams said:


> He told me to just wait as well.
> 
> Not really happy with how it looks right now but I guess I'll just have to wait and see in a few months. I also feel like he didn't make my ptosis strong enough. It looked nice at first but the effect isn't as strong as it was in the first few weeks. My eyes are almost the same size as it was before the surgery.




Hey I wouldn't ask for the ptosis to b stronger. Risk of ptosis over correction.
In fact, I feel that my eyes are a little over corrected. If I force open my eyes, u can see my whole pupil..


----------



## queenny

Hi jillyqueen, I'm also from Singapore.  Seriously I think your eyes is very pretty and bigger now. Although your scars took a long time to heal. I wanted to do the same surgery as you but I kinda of worry about the healing time. Because I only manage to get 10 days leave that included on weekend.  Can I know are you able to conceal your scar? I doesn't wish my scars to be obvious.


----------



## Elle.13

Hi has anyone had the non-incision method done by dr kwon? How long did the procedure take and how much did it cost?


----------



## jillyqueen

Hve been busy with sch. Procedure lasted 2.5 hours if I remember correctly. 

Anw, here is my 6 month update:
- no scars
- no significant assymetry
- just some tightness left
-think the the results have more or less finalized.
Extremely happy now with my eyes. Pics of my before and after -no makeup


----------



## luckyxo

hi elainee!!! I am interested to have my eyes done at teuim. you seems really happy with your results. I want to ask you some question, do you mind adding me on kakao : luckyxo so we can chat


----------



## Kat0719

Anyone did fat graft at teuim before&#65311; i would like to have dark circle&#65292;cheek&#65292; nasolabial folds&#65292;temple n chin fat graft done. But i m uncertain of the fat graft result at teuim except for the dark circle part thar it has a lot of photos sharing online. I am going in early feb. Anyone hav had that experience pls advise&#65281;tks


----------



## raEEv3

jillyqueen said:


> Hve been busy with sch. Procedure lasted 2.5 hours if I remember correctly.
> 
> Anw, here is my 6 month update:
> - no scars
> - no significant assymetry
> - just some tightness left
> -think the the results have more or less finalized.
> Extremely happy now with my eyes. Pics of my before and after -no makeup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831020
> View attachment 2831021



Wow!!! I remember I saw your last pic and I thought it was very artificial looking if I'm being honest and now it looks SO good!!! Very natural. Can you take a pic of ur eyes closed so we can truly see that theres no scar? 

Was ur the incisional method or partial? I'm looking to get partial.


----------



## jillyqueen

Partial&#128522; with a crease so thin like mine I think it's difficult to look artificial &#128513; lol. 

When I said scar I was referring to my epi scars. I will post a pic of my eye closed when I get home. Without makeup. 

There is no significant assymetry, but I wouldn't say my eyes are 100% symetric. Dr kwon said its due to brow ptosis and this cannot be fixed with just an eyelid surgery.


----------



## raEEv3

jillyqueen said:


> Partial&#128522; with a crease so thin like mine I think it's difficult to look artificial &#128513; lol.
> 
> When I said scar I was referring to my epi scars. I will post a pic of my eye closed when I get home. Without makeup.
> 
> There is no significant assymetry, but I wouldn't say my eyes are 100% symetric. Dr kwon said its due to brow ptosis and this cannot be fixed with just an eyelid surgery.



Glad to hear you don't have scar from epi ! 
Thank you, I look forward to seeing the pic of your eyes closed 

And don't worry, nobody's eyes are perfectly symmetric!


----------



## jillyqueen

Posting so u can see. Actually whether the assymetry appears or not depends on how hard I force open the eye. All pics are taken on the same day


----------



## raEEv3

jillyqueen said:


> View attachment 2847380
> View attachment 2847381
> View attachment 2847382
> 
> Posting so u can see. Actually whether the assymetry appears or not depends on how hard I force open the eye. All pics are taken on the same day



Thanks for the pictures! They are very helpful.
Do you think the incision line near your inner corners will fade with time?


----------



## jillyqueen

Not sure what are u refering too but I think that's due to the skin, not the knife


----------



## chlak5

How is Dr. Kwon compared to Dr. Choi of JW? I hear they are both great eye doctors. Who is better for revision perhaps?


----------



## chlak5

chlak5 said:


> How is Dr. Kwon compared to Dr. Choi of JW? I hear they are both great eye doctors. Who is better for revision perhaps?


bump


----------



## north_star

Hi all, its my first time posting on this forum 

I just did my non-incisional ptosis correction + epi at teium. Its been a little more than a week only but I am getting worried because of my high crease, which makes it look very unnatural. It could be due to the remaining swell, but as I observe the crease while slowly closing/opening my lids, it seems to be that the crease's position is kind of 'fixed'? Anyone has the same thoughts?

I hope someone who has done the same non-incisional ptosis correction at the clinic could kindly enlighten me on whether the crease will lower and become more natural over time.. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Susaki

north_star said:


> Hi all, its my first time posting on this forum
> 
> I just did my non-incisional ptosis correction + epi at teium. Its been a little more than a week only but I am getting worried because of my high crease, which makes it look very unnatural. It could be due to the remaining swell, but as I observe the crease while slowly closing/opening my lids, it seems to be that the crease's position is kind of 'fixed'? Anyone has the same thoughts?
> 
> I hope someone who has done the same non-incisional ptosis correction at the clinic could kindly enlighten me on whether the crease will lower and become more natural over time..
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Of coz it will become more natural over time, juz one week post op
My nose look normal ard 1.5mth post op
btw im quite interest in doing my eyes in teiums, teiums suggested me doing epi from email too but i quite scared of scar, would u mind sharing your pic with me or keep update me about the scaring, thanks


----------



## asiandreams

Hi all,

May I know if anyone has done double eyelid with non incisional suture (burial) technique? I already have double eyelids but not thick, and asymmetrical. 2 of the surgeons suggested this technique to lift my eyelid as well as making them symmetrical. But I found on websites that the downside is that suture technique will make it less long lasting, especially if I wear contact lens every day, pressuring them. The consultant replied that it is also long lasting.

Anyone used this technique before?


----------



## north_star

Susaki said:


> Of coz it will become more natural over time, juz one week post op
> My nose look normal ard 1.5mth post op
> btw im quite interest in doing my eyes in teiums, teiums suggested me doing epi from email too but i quite scared of scar, would u mind sharing your pic with me or keep update me about the scaring, thanks



Hmm.. I hope so.. anyways I shall wait for the 1 month mark before evaluating further..

My epi area is healing very well, a little red but no visible scar or bump as some other people experience. I am also continuing to apply the cream and it helps to reduce the redness. I will keep you updated if there are any changes.

My bigger worry is the scar along the double eyelid line because right now there is a very visible inward dent along the eyelid crease when I close my eyes.


----------



## north_star

asiandreams said:


> Hi all,
> 
> May I know if anyone has done double eyelid with non incisional suture (burial) technique? I already have double eyelids but not thick, and asymmetrical. 2 of the surgeons suggested this technique to lift my eyelid as well as making them symmetrical. But I found on websites that the downside is that suture technique will make it less long lasting, especially if I wear contact lens every day, pressuring them. The consultant replied that it is also long lasting.
> 
> Anyone used this technique before?



Hey asiandreams, I did non incisional double eyelids at another clinic about 3 years ago. It loosened within 2 years and that's the reason why I did the revisional surgery with teuim this time round. Also, my right eyelid loosened more than my left so that prompted my revisional surgery. 

I think the burial technique works for some but for others with e.g. thicker eyelids, mongolian fold etc, it places more stress on the suture and cause it to loosen over time. For my case, my lids are not thin, but also not significantly thick. I think the bigger culprit could be my very severe mongolian fold because I did double eyelid surgery without epi the previous time.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Susaki

north_star said:


> Hmm.. I hope so.. anyways I shall wait for the 1 month mark before evaluating further..
> 
> My epi area is healing very well, a little red but no visible scar or bump as some other people experience. I am also continuing to apply the cream and it helps to reduce the redness. I will keep you updated if there are any changes.
> 
> My bigger worry is the scar along the double eyelid line because right now there is a very visible inward dent along the eyelid crease when I close my eyes.



Is glad tht epi dont have scar.
this time dr kwon use non incisional method for ur eyelid, right???


----------



## raEEv3

Anyone know the price for partial incision + epi from Dr. Kwon? 

A lot of people are posting with ptosis correction and I don't need that.


----------



## Kat0719

north_star said:


> Hmm.. I hope so.. anyways I shall wait for the 1 month mark before evaluating further..
> 
> My epi area is healing very well, a little red but no visible scar or bump as some other people experience. I am also continuing to apply the cream and it helps to reduce the redness. I will keep you updated if there are any changes.
> 
> My bigger worry is the scar along the double eyelid line because right now there is a very visible inward dent along the eyelid crease when I close my eyes.


Hi dear, dont need to worry about the scar, i had full incisional eyelid revision surgery done in teuim (previously in regen). its 4mths mark now and there is no obvious scar. 
as for the crease height, absolutely no worry.. when i just stepped out, i thot the height was perfectly fit what i want, and in 4mths time, it drooped alot, i wish dr. kwon had made them higher..
hope the info helps. just stay relax for your healing time.

i am going back teuim on feb 7 for fat grafting, no experience at all for fat graft at teuim for full face, any one had relevant experience before? tks


----------



## Susaki

Kat0719 said:


> Hi dear, dont need to worry about the scar, i had full incisional eyelid revision surgery done in teuim (previously in regen). its 4mths mark now and there is no obvious scar.
> as for the crease height, absolutely no worry.. when i just stepped out, i thot the height was perfectly fit what i want, and in 4mths time, it drooped alot, i wish dr. kwon had made them higher..
> hope the info helps. just stay relax for your healing time.
> 
> i am going back teuim on feb 7 for fat grafting, no experience at all for fat graft at teuim for full face, any one had relevant experience before? tks



Would u mind sharing ur pic wif me??? i wanna hv a look at ur eyelid when u close ur eyes
im planning to go to teiums to do eye bags revision and eyelid, i have no idea on full face fg
why u not going to other clinics for full face fg?


----------



## jillyqueen

raEEv3 said:


> Anyone know the price for partial incision + epi from Dr. Kwon?
> 
> A lot of people are posting with ptosis correction and I don't need that.




Hi I got quoted 3 mil (after discount). Cause initially I didn't want ptosis


----------



## asiandreams

north_star said:


> Hey asiandreams, I did non incisional double eyelids at another clinic about 3 years ago. It loosened within 2 years and that's the reason why I did the revisional surgery with teuim this time round. Also, my right eyelid loosened more than my left so that prompted my revisional surgery.
> 
> I think the burial technique works for some but for others with e.g. thicker eyelids, mongolian fold etc, it places more stress on the suture and cause it to loosen over time. For my case, my lids are not thin, but also not significantly thick. I think the bigger culprit could be my very severe mongolian fold because I did double eyelid surgery without epi the previous time.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Hi North Star,

Thanks so much for sharing your experience. I love the natural look of suture technique though. So I think I will still go for it. Would you mind sharing with me your after photo once your eye swelling is gone? You can pm me just your eyes area if privacy is your concern.

Good luck with your healing!


----------



## north_star

asiandreams said:


> Hi North Star,
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your experience. I love the natural look of suture technique though. So I think I will still go for it. Would you mind sharing with me your after photo once your eye swelling is gone? You can pm me just your eyes area if privacy is your concern.
> 
> Good luck with your healing!



Sure, I will show it to you when more swelling has gone down. Right now it still look sausage-like. 

Thanks, all the best for yours too!


----------



## north_star

Susaki said:


> Is glad tht epi dont have scar.
> this time dr kwon use non incisional method for ur eyelid, right???



yeah, but after epi the inner corners are extremely sensitive. My redness still come and go. So for awhile we just got to be very careful..

This time round I went for partial incision + ptosis + epi. Had partial incision cos I wanted to remove some fats off my eyelids.


----------



## Susaki

north_star said:


> yeah, but after epi the inner corners are extremely sensitive. My redness still come and go. So for awhile we just got to be very careful..
> 
> This time round I went for partial incision + ptosis + epi. Had partial incision cos I wanted to remove some fats off my eyelids.



U mean i cant even put concealor to cover the epi scar?!!!!
I wanna do partial too, coz i wanna remove some skin


----------



## zwc

north_star said:


> Sure, I will show it to you when more swelling has gone down. Right now it still look sausage-like.
> 
> Thanks, all the best for yours too!


North_star, I have corresponded with dr. Kwon also and he suggested a incisional method. I am looking for a revision. My first surgery did not come out too well. Will you send me pic and tell me what you think of his work? If I still go with him, I am going in may/june (few months, waiting for the 6 months from my first surgery mark). I am really nervous and also talked to dr. Hoon Song at Girin. I am not sure which one is better. I know for sure I need medial epi, because after first surgery, my mongolian fold at inner corner is worse and I can feel it more than before. Thank you in advance.


----------



## north_star

zwc said:


> North_star, I have corresponded with dr. Kwon also and he suggested a incisional method. I am looking for a revision. My first surgery did not come out too well. Will you send me pic and tell me what you think of his work? If I still go with him, I am going in may/june (few months, waiting for the 6 months from my first surgery mark). I am really nervous and also talked to dr. Hoon Song at Girin. I am not sure which one is better. I know for sure I need medial epi, because after first surgery, my mongolian fold at inner corner is worse and I can feel it more than before. Thank you in advance.



There you go~ my eyes at 2 weeks, w/o makeup. Distance between my eyes was large to start off with, but epi did help a little. I also requested for the doctor to just cut a little of my inner corners, as I didn't want to look too different with sharp corners. 

There is also still a little asymmetry between the left and right eye too(my right eye was smaller before because it loosened), but I hope they will eventually even out.... *pray*


----------



## north_star

Forgot to add, did Dr Kwon explain why he thinks you need incisional? For mine he let me choose between incisional/non-incisional. 

Apart from the mongolian fold are there anything else you are unsatisfied with from your recent surgery? Seems like it wasnt too long ago, why dont you wait a few more months and see how it turns out?


----------



## raEEv3

north_star said:


> There you go~ my eyes at 2 weeks, w/o makeup. Distance between my eyes was large to start off with, but epi did help a little. I also requested for the doctor to just cut a little of my inner corners, as I didn't want to look too different with sharp corners.
> 
> There is also still a little asymmetry between the left and right eye too(my right eye was smaller before because it loosened), but I hope they will eventually even out.... *pray*



Can u post a pic with your eyes closed so I can see the scaring?


----------



## Kat0719

Susaki said:


> Would u mind sharing ur pic wif me??? i wanna hv a look at ur eyelid when u close ur eyes
> im planning to go to teiums to do eye bags revision and eyelid, i have no idea on full face fg
> why u not going to other clinics for full face fg?



yes i can, may i hav ur email address to send u over my photo? tks
coz major problem for me is dark circle and it seems kwon is experienced in fg around eye zone. so i think it will b good to stay with him for darkcircle fg, and somehow... as fat is extracted, i wana put some on chin, temple too~ thats why i pick teuim, or do u hav any good recommendation?


----------



## calliejung

Hello guys! I haven't been on this thread for forever because I got caught up with college and things. Anyways, it was great reading all your posts and I wish you the best in your recovery and journey! 
I'm going to Korea over the summer and will be visiting Teium (as well as JW and Banobagi) for DES. Before I wanted full incision because I want to remove skin and I wanted ptosis correction, but after doing some reading and research today, I decided to do partial so there would not be as prominent a scar. (I also find that sometimes if the surgery is not done well, the line of the inner corner part of the eyes look very unnatural, lol)
I don't have any fat in my eyelid, just a lot of skin that pushes down my hidden double folds I currently have. Does anyone know if skin can be removed for partial incision? Or just full?
The scarring is my biggest concern because I'm really going for that natural beauty look. (lol, the irony)
Thanks guys!


----------



## calliejung

@north_star Your eyes look really great!! I'm sorry about the scar on your crease though. Do you mind please posting a picture with your eyes closed so I could see? Also, how was Dr. Kwon able to do ptosis with just partial incision?
BTW about scars,
My aunt (or like my mom's friend or somebody) got double eyelids done in 2001 when she was around 35. I believe it was full incision or at least an incision or some sort. Over Christmas break I saw her for the first time in a while and asked her about her thoughts on her eye surgery. She closed her eyes and the scars were very prominent. Like wow. She said it has gotten worse with age since her skin has gotten less plump and just wrinkly I guess. So, I am quit worried for 20 years down the road when I'm 50. Will the scars look very bad then? I feel like most of the posters on the forums say their scars go away after a year, but none has had them long enough to get old and see how the scars might be worse then. 
Sorry for the long post, just a thought as I am VERY scared for scars and unnaturalness.


----------



## raEEv3

calliejung said:


> @north_star Your eyes look really great!! I'm sorry about the scar on your crease though. Do you mind please posting a picture with your eyes closed so I could see? Also, how was Dr. Kwon able to do ptosis with just partial incision?
> BTW about scars,
> My aunt (or like my mom's friend or somebody) got double eyelids done in 2001 when she was around 35. I believe it was full incision or at least an incision or some sort. Over Christmas break I saw her for the first time in a while and asked her about her thoughts on her eye surgery. She closed her eyes and the scars were very prominent. Like wow. She said it has gotten worse with age since her skin has gotten less plump and just wrinkly I guess. So, I am quit worried for 20 years down the road when I'm 50. Will the scars look very bad then? I feel like most of the posters on the forums say their scars go away after a year, but none has had them long enough to get old and see how the scars might be worse then.
> Sorry for the long post, just a thought as I am VERY scared for scars and unnaturalness.



would be helpful to know where your aunt got it done?


----------



## calliejung

raEEv3 said:


> would be helpful to know where your aunt got it done?


A hospital in Shanghai.


----------



## north_star

Here's a pic of my eyes closed. You can see the small bumps along the line on the left eye (right in photo). But I think some of it could be from my previous eyelid surgery. 

The crease line is still slightly red but I realised the scar fading cream recommended by the clinic is working wonders! I am continuing to apply it diligently..


----------



## zwc

north_star said:


> Forgot to add, did Dr Kwon explain why he thinks you need incisional? For mine he let me choose between incisional/non-incisional.
> 
> Apart from the mongolian fold are there anything else you are unsatisfied with from your recent surgery? Seems like it wasnt too long ago, why dont you wait a few more months and see how it turns out?




Your eyes came out wonderful. The asymmetry is not noticeable. I had to look hard to see it. But everyone's eyes have some degree of asymmetry. Your eyes look nice. My eyes did not turn out too well. My right eye, he started the crease in the middle of the eye and placed it too high. It makes my mongolian fold at my inner corner worse. It was not that bad before but now it is at a 45 degree slanted and I have to place a tape close to the inner corner to decrease the pulling towards the outer corner of the eye and create a continues crease from the middle to the inner corner of my eye. I think Dr. Kwon would be able to fix this and lower the crease as well. My left eye has a different problem. The eyelid is flipped up so my eyelashes are upturned and the white area of my eyelid (not my eye) under the eyelashes is visible. I have had to put my eyeliner on it to camouflage it. I am not sure if this is something Dr. Kwon can fix or not.  
I need to ask him why incisional method is what he suggests. Thank you for that suggestion. I am so nervous still and worry if my eyes will come out with more problems if I do the revision. How satisfied are you with your eyes now? I was also checking out Dr. Hoon Song at Girin since I have been seeing a lot of wonderful turn outs. But I think he does a lot of medial and lateral epi and when I asked him about my eyes, he suggested non-incisional, medial epi, lateral epi and fat graft. Dr. Kwon only suggested incisional and medial epi. I am confused... Would you update us on how your eyes turning out?


----------



## zwc

north_star said:


> yeah, but after epi the inner corners are extremely sensitive. My redness still come and go. So for awhile we just got to be very careful..
> 
> This time round I went for partial incision + ptosis + epi. Had partial incision cos I wanted to remove some fats off my eyelids.



North_star, is this your first eyelid surgery or were you doing a revision from a precious surgery? What do you mean by doing partial incision to remove fats off eyelids? I thought you had the non-incisional method.

Sorry for the so many question.


----------



## north_star

zwc said:


> Your eyes came out wonderful. The asymmetry is not noticeable. I had to look hard to see it. But everyone's eyes have some degree of asymmetry. Your eyes look nice. My eyes did not turn out too well. My right eye, he started the crease in the middle of the eye and placed it too high. It makes my mongolian fold at my inner corner worse. It was not that bad before but now it is at a 45 degree slanted and I have to place a tape close to the inner corner to decrease the pulling towards the outer corner of the eye and create a continues crease from the middle to the inner corner of my eye. I think Dr. Kwon would be able to fix this and lower the crease as well. My left eye has a different problem. The eyelid is flipped up so my eyelashes are upturned and the white area of my eyelid (not my eye) under the eyelashes is visible. I have had to put my eyeliner on it to camouflage it. I am not sure if this is something Dr. Kwon can fix or not.
> I need to ask him why incisional method is what he suggests. Thank you for that suggestion. I am so nervous still and worry if my eyes will come out with more problems if I do the revision. How satisfied are you with your eyes now? I was also checking out Dr. Hoon Song at Girin since I have been seeing a lot of wonderful turn outs. But I think he does a lot of medial and lateral epi and when I asked him about my eyes, he suggested non-incisional, medial epi, lateral epi and fat graft. Dr. Kwon only suggested incisional and medial epi. I am confused... Would you update us on how your eyes turning out?



Oh I think I know what you mean about your inner corner.. hope your next revision will turn out great! To be honest, I am still rather bothered about my high crease (makes it look very unnatural) and I think the crease at the inner corners are too high, making my eyes look even rounder than before. I am still hoping that with time, the crease will lower and somehow the line along the inner corner will also lower, though I'm not sure whether that is possible. The asymmetry is another problem too, but so far it is not that obvious so I will just keep monitoring.. Apart from these, I do think the surgery went well, swelling came down quite fast, and no other complications.

Oh, and about the partial incision, I think it was just to remove fats off the eyelids, the ptosis correction was done using the normal non-incisional method.


----------



## zwc

oryza said:


> This is my eyes after stitch removal today. Still swollen right. My lids are not going to stay This thick forever right T.T it actually kind of freaks me out now.



Oryza, how is your eyes now? I see your post from end of August and it looks good for a day 8. I had eyelid surgery before and at day 8, my eyes look so much worse. Red purplish bruise all around my eyes. It didn't turn out very well and am thinking of going to Dr. Kwon. Can you give me an update how your eyes are doing now?


----------



## Thickeyelid

Hi ZWC,

I am considering going to Seoul in May 2015 for eyelid revision. Will be seeing Dr Kwon and a few other surgeons before deciding. You mentioned Girin. Did you see anyone with good eyelid revision results done by Dr Hoong Song?


----------



## raEEv3

Thickeyelid said:


> Hi ZWC,
> 
> I am considering going to Seoul in May 2015 for eyelid revision. Will be seeing Dr Kwon and a few other surgeons before deciding. You mentioned Girin. Did you see anyone with good eyelid revision results done by Dr Hoong Song?



When are you going in May? I'm also going in May! Most likely May 10-20


----------



## zwc

north_star said:


> Oh I think I know what you mean about your inner corner.. hope your next revision will turn out great! To be honest, I am still rather bothered about my high crease (makes it look very unnatural) and I think the crease at the inner corners are too high, making my eyes look even rounder than before. I am still hoping that with time, the crease will lower and somehow the line along the inner corner will also lower, though I'm not sure whether that is possible. The asymmetry is another problem too, but so far it is not that obvious so I will just keep monitoring.. Apart from these, I do think the surgery went well, swelling came down quite fast, and no other complications.
> 
> Oh, and about the partial incision, I think it was just to remove fats off the eyelids, the ptosis correction was done using the normal non-incisional method.



north_star, I think you should not worry about it being too high. I think it will go down. Wait for 2-3 months. I had full incision and by month 3 it went down to about more than half of what it looks like at week 2. Although your eyes do not look as swollen as mine was. But I remember freaking out about it being too high and did not see how it would get any smaller, but it did. I am really worry about getting the epi due to scarring, but after looking at my eyes, I can see why Dr. Kwon recommends epi a lot. because without the epi, just as what happened to my eyes, the doctor created a higher crease and now my mongolian fold is making an even slantier line at the inner corner of my eye and when I open my eye, the presence of my mongolian fold is more pronounced because now it is going from the inner corner of my eye to an even higher crease at the middle part of my eye. Not sure if that makes any sense?


----------



## zwc

raEEv3 said:


> When are you going in May? I'm also going in May! Most likely May 10-20


raEEv3, I am going either May 11 to 25 or May 18 to June 1. i am going to e-mail Dr. Kwon and make sure the clinic will be open and that he is not going on to any vacation also make sure there is not any Korean holiday. In case I need to go back to see him for swelling treatment or any question. My sister is coming with me also. If you are going about the same time, we should hang out. I want to plan my consultation time the day I arrive so if I want to get surgery, I can get it the next day and have more time to heal while on vacation. I have to go back to work as soon as I get back.


----------



## oryza

Hi zwc, my epi was not done well for one eye, resulting in one tapered one parallel, but its just a small difference, like maybe if kwon cut just 1-2mm more , both would have evened out. There is a little scarring at epi ( the side that was not done well) but not noticeable. Similarly, nobody would have notice it was parallel/tapered if I did not point it out to them. Overall, I have received nothing but compliments for my new eyes. I did not do any other surgery other than the eyes, and everyone compliments on how much more prettier I am, as in overall. 

So I am pretty much happy with Teuim. 

Kwon did say I can go back for revision if I like. For free. But as with all surgeries, revisions are difficult and best avoided. Hence I am contemplating if the minor difference is worth another surgery anot.


----------



## jillyqueen

Hi orzya u really don't have to worry about the scaring. Mine has completely gone off. I can't even tell myself. Just that it took much longer than expected...


----------



## iljs92

jillyqueen said:


> Hi orzya u really don't have to worry about the scaring. Mine has completely gone off. I can't even tell myself. Just that it took much longer than expected...



hi jillyqueen, would you be able to share how long did it take for your epi scars and the crease scar to fully heal and become unnoticeable ?


----------



## Thickeyelid

raEEv3 said:


> When are you going in May? I'm also going in May! Most likely May 10-20


Hi raEEv3, 

I will probably go around 8 to 22 May (tentative). What procedures are you looking to do?


----------



## zwc

Thickeyelid said:


> Hi ZWC,
> 
> I am considering going to Seoul in May 2015 for eyelid revision. Will be seeing Dr Kwon and a few other surgeons before deciding. You mentioned Girin. Did you see anyone with good eyelid revision results done by Dr Hoong Song?


I am not sure how he is with revision. I had contacted him as well but he recommended medial and lateral epi, non-incisional revision and fat graft. I see pictures of some people he did eyelid surgery. Very pretty but I am not very sure of how good he is at doing revision. He is a very nice doctor too. I may go and get consultation from both him and Dr. Kwon and then decide who to choose. I do not want lateral epi because I really do not think I need it. Why fix something that is not broken, right? I just don't want anymore reason to be depressed or sad if it causes any scar.


----------



## zwc

oryza said:


> Hi zwc, my epi was not done well for one eye, resulting in one tapered one parallel, but its just a small difference, like maybe if kwon cut just 1-2mm more , both would have evened out. There is a little scarring at epi ( the side that was not done well) but not noticeable. Similarly, nobody would have notice it was parallel/tapered if I did not point it out to them. Overall, I have received nothing but compliments for my new eyes. I did not do any other surgery other than the eyes, and everyone compliments on how much more prettier I am, as in overall.
> 
> So I am pretty much happy with Teuim.
> 
> Kwon did say I can go back for revision if I like. For free. But as with all surgeries, revisions are difficult and best avoided. Hence I am contemplating if the minor difference is worth another surgery anot.


Oryza, yes...I agree with you. If your eyes look pretty, I would not risk it with a revision. Most people eyes are not symmetrical anyway. I would not risk getting into another revision unless there is a problem. jilliqueen said that her scar is finally gone now. I am not sure when she got her surgery, maybe 4 months ago?


----------



## jillyqueen

It took 6 months for me


----------



## walkingpenguins

Hi everyone!


I had partial incision + epi+ptosis correction at Teium last year and it's been a little over 10 month. I have to say, the thing I'm most impressed with is that honestly there is not ONE bit of scar (for my epi or eyelids). My epi never really scarred actually,  it was only red for a couple of days after the stitches were removed and after that I never noticed anything there anymore. HOWEVER, I'm going to get a revision surgery In May with teium this year (already booked my surgery date) because of the asymmetry in my eyes. I'm happy with my right eye, however the epi in my left eye was not done enough and like a forumer has   
previously stated, my Mongolian fold was made more noticeable and the double eyelid line is just uh weird looking. I guess overall I can say that I trust dr. kwon a lot still but this asymmetry everyone has is worrying me a little. 


xxx


----------



## raEEv3

walkingpenguins said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> I had partial incision + epi+ptosis correction at Teium last year and it's been a little over 10 month. I have to say, the thing I'm most impressed with is that honestly there is not ONE bit of scar (for my epi or eyelids). My epi never really scarred actually,  it was only red for a couple of days after the stitches were removed and after that I never noticed anything there anymore. HOWEVER, I'm going to get a revision surgery In May with teium this year (already booked my surgery date) because of the asymmetry in my eyes. I'm happy with my right eye, however the epi in my left eye was not done enough and like a forumer has
> previously stated, my Mongolian fold was made more noticeable and the double eyelid line is just uh weird looking. I guess overall I can say that I trust dr. kwon a lot still but this asymmetry everyone has is worrying me a little.
> 
> 
> but year, anyone going from may 1st to 10th? msgggg me I need someone to share accommodation with!



I'm going May 11 (monday).
Can I ask, if you had to pay a deposit to book your date at Teium?


----------



## raEEv3

Thickeyelid said:


> Hi raEEv3,
> 
> I will probably go around 8 to 22 May (tentative). What procedures are you looking to do?



Awesome! Epi + Partial incision double eyelids


----------



## walkingpenguins

raEEv3 said:


> I'm going May 11 (monday).
> Can I ask, if you had to pay a deposit to book your date at Teium?



I'm going for a revision which is free so I didn't have to this time.  The first time I didn't have to pay deposit for the consultation appointment but once I confirmed I'm getting my surgery done there after the consultation,  I had to pay 10 percent of total price as deposit to secure a surgery date.


----------



## jillyqueen

walkingpenguins said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> I had partial incision + epi+ptosis correction at Teium last year and it's been a little over 10 month. I have to say, the thing I'm most impressed with is that honestly there is not ONE bit of scar (for my epi or eyelids). My epi never really scarred actually,  it was only red for a couple of days after the stitches were removed and after that I never noticed anything there anymore. HOWEVER, I'm going to get a revision surgery In May with teium this year (already booked my surgery date) because of the asymmetry in my eyes. I'm happy with my right eye, however the epi in my left eye was not done enough and like a forumer has
> previously stated, my Mongolian fold was made more noticeable and the double eyelid line is just uh weird looking. I guess overall I can say that I trust dr. kwon a lot still but this asymmetry everyone has is worrying me a little.
> 
> x!


 

Hi. I think we are talking about different types of asymmetry here. Mine is difference in pupil exposure, not crease. Is yours pupil exposure or crease. And mine is due to brow tosis which can't be corrected with eyelid surgery. 

But I still feel tightness after 7 months from ptosis. Do u still feel tightness? I don't bother emailing him cause there's really nothing he can do about it


----------



## popcorndreams

Hey oryza is your eye still asymmetrical?
Mine is very slight now but I can still see it especially when i see photos of myself.
Will u be going back for revision because I'm thinking about it also.
Do you have kakao by the way?



oryza said:


> Hi zwc, my epi was not done well for one eye, resulting in one tapered one parallel, but its just a small difference, like maybe if kwon cut just 1-2mm more , both would have evened out. There is a little scarring at epi ( the side that was not done well) but not noticeable. Similarly, nobody would have notice it was parallel/tapered if I did not point it out to them. Overall, I have received nothing but compliments for my new eyes. I did not do any other surgery other than the eyes, and everyone compliments on how much more prettier I am, as in overall.
> 
> So I am pretty much happy with Teuim.
> 
> Kwon did say I can go back for revision if I like. For free. But as with all surgeries, revisions are difficult and best avoided. Hence I am contemplating if the minor difference is worth another surgery anot.


----------



## raEEv3

north_star said:


> Here's a pic of my eyes closed. You can see the small bumps along the line on the left eye (right in photo). But I think some of it could be from my previous eyelid surgery.
> 
> The crease line is still slightly red but I realised the scar fading cream recommended by the clinic is working wonders! I am continuing to apply it diligently..



How many days/ months post op are you in this photo?


----------



## north_star

raEEv3 said:


> How many days/ months post op are you in this photo?



That was 2 weeks post op~


----------



## pugster

I went through this whole thread and am interested in getting an eyelid revision with Dr Kwon. I had a non-incisional eyelid procedure a few years ago and now the lids are totally hidden when I relax my face. I have to strain to open my eyes with a wrinkled forehead for my tiny lid to show.

Does anyone have this problem of eyelids drooping way too much post surgery?

was thinking about going to banobagi originally for a nose job too but parents found out and are super against it.  Teium should be a better and cheaper option if I'm just doing an eyelid revision+epi and MAYBe ptoSIS? I dont know why ALL CLINICS have quoted me back with a "double eye lid revision + ptosis correction" procedure.


----------



## oryza

popcorndreams said:


> Hey oryza is your eye still asymmetrical?
> Mine is very slight now but I can still see it especially when i see photos of myself.
> Will u be going back for revision because I'm thinking about it also.
> Do you have kakao by the way?



Hi popcorn yes its still asymmetrical. mine is pretty obvious that one side still has the mongolian fold. I have plans for korea in autumn, but i have not decided if I wan to risk a revision. there has been too many stories about asymmetry if u revise only one eye. 

Yes my kakao is jacelynlau


----------



## RunawayPancake

Hi gals...


This is my very first post here, yiks... 


I too am considering double eyelid surgery. I read about Teuim and how skillful this doc is with double eyelid, however I read from other thread that some commented that after the procedure, the result is nothing to shout about, I mean, it wasn't quite on the drama or the ''WoW'' side.


I am still quite green and raw in the ps journey but I really hope ps could help to enlarge my small eyes.. lol.


But I am definitely going there to do my teeth, cosmetic dentistry and I am in the midst of doing my research. reason why I chose to go over to South Korea for dentistry is I think they are really good (ok I admit, I am so heavily influenced by watching those Korean actors and actress.. their teeth is so PERFECT!!!!) secondly, South korea pricing for certain procedure is much more competitive as compared to here.


By the way, anyone did any other procedure with Teuim other than eyes? How about Acculift? I wonder if its a 1 time procedure or it need several session to see result. I wanted to do some procedure to rejuvenate my skin while I was there for my dentistry.


if anyone knows of any good reliable dentist specializing in cosmetic dentistry in South Korea, I would be eternally grateful if u could share it here or pm me...TIA!


----------



## RunawayPancake

sorry, but I see a lot of members here using kakao talk.. any reason why?


is it because we dun have to give out our number in public?


----------



## zwc

walkingpenguins said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> I had partial incision + epi+ptosis correction at Teium last year and it's been a little over 10 month. I have to say, the thing I'm most impressed with is that honestly there is not ONE bit of scar (for my epi or eyelids). My epi never really scarred actually,  it was only red for a couple of days after the stitches were removed and after that I never noticed anything there anymore. HOWEVER, I'm going to get a revision surgery In May with teium this year (already booked my surgery date) because of the asymmetry in my eyes. I'm happy with my right eye, however the epi in my left eye was not done enough and like a forumer has
> previously stated, my Mongolian fold was made more noticeable and the double eyelid line is just uh weird looking. I guess overall I can say that I trust dr. kwon a lot still but this asymmetry everyone has is worrying me a little.
> 
> 
> xxx



walkingpenguins, do you mind explain what do you mean by your mongolian fold was made more noticeable from the epi and the double eyelid line is weird looking. Maybe a picture? I am planning to have Dr. Kwon to do my revision but now I am worried after what you said about your left eye.


----------



## north_star

Updates @ close to 1 month..

My crease has reduced by a tinnnny bit and visible swelling is gone, but my eyes still looks kinda puffy and feel tight. I can still feel a bulge at the upper lid area (right below eyebrows). I think there is also fluid retention at the upper and lower lid area, especially the lower lid (i.e.the part between the eyelashes and the crease). It is making it hard for me to put on eyeliner, cos I can still feel and see the swell. The fluid retention seems hard to get rid off, its been there since eons ago! Anyone had the same experience and could advise me on how long it takes for yours to be gone and any tips on how to get rid of it asap?

And my eyes look different throughout the day. It starts off puffy in the morning, and looks its current best late at night. My asymmetry is also not constant, sometimes they look the same, but 95% of the time the left eye is larger than the right, not just crease size but also pupil exposure. I am really worried it will turn out uneven again.. my main aim of this revision IS afterall, to correct the unevenness.. and now I end up with this. sighhhhhh


----------



## jillyqueen

I have the same problem as u. Water retention will go off only in 6 months. Sad to say. 

And as for the assymetry regarding pupil exposure, it will improve. But if u had brow tosis, (resulting in assymetric eyes before the surgery) then it can't be fully corrected. That was what Kwon told me.


----------



## zwc

I will be going to visit Teuim end of May. Any recommendations as places to stay for anyone who has been there that is affordable yet also comfortable for someone who is recovering from a surgery? Also do you take taxi or bus from airport to the hotel near the clinic? I am so nervous as i don't speak Korean at all. Any tips would be appreciated greatly. Also, I have checked out some hotel online, but the website is in Korean so I can not figure out the price they are charging.


----------



## baicakoloi

zwc said:


> I will be going to visit Teuim end of May. Any recommendations as places to stay for anyone who has been there that is affordable yet also comfortable for someone who is recovering from a surgery? Also do you take taxi or bus from airport to the hotel near the clinic? I am so nervous as i don't speak Korean at all. Any tips would be appreciated greatly. Also, I have checked out some hotel online, but the website is in Korean so I can not figure out the price they are charging.



You can try Chloe Guesthouse. It is cheap and center ( you can google and check if it close to the clinic you want to visit). The price you can ask then directly Or can go to agoda.com to check ( sometimes cheaper coz on sale haha). It is small, clean, no elevetor ( on 3rd fl) but if you are easy-going and tight budget then you should check it out.


----------



## baicakoloi

zwc said:


> I will be going to visit Teuim end of May. Any recommendations as places to stay for anyone who has been there that is affordable yet also comfortable for someone who is recovering from a surgery? Also do you take taxi or bus from airport to the hotel near the clinic? I am so nervous as i don't speak Korean at all. Any tips would be appreciated greatly. Also, I have checked out some hotel online, but the website is in Korean so I can not figure out the price they are charging.



By the way these are link 
http://chloeguest.com/blog/room/community-room/

Agoda.com ( google it if you cant find from what i post )


----------



## north_star

@jillyqueen dont think my asymmetry b4 surgery was caused by brow ptois.. it looked more like the right eye loosened more than the left. but that cant explain the asymmetry im having again now. I just hope it balances out in the end, like yours.

And wow, 6months is a long time. i guess there is nothing else i can do except to wait then. ^^


----------



## zwc

baicakoloi said:


> By the way these are link
> http://chloeguest.com/blog/room/community-room/
> 
> Agoda.com ( google it if you cant find from what i post )



Thank you so much for the info. I went to airbnb and found a place.


----------



## zwc

north_star said:


> @jillyqueen dont think my asymmetry b4 surgery was caused by brow ptois.. it looked more like the right eye loosened more than the left. but that cant explain the asymmetry im having again now. I just hope it balances out in the end, like yours.
> 
> And wow, 6months is a long time. i guess there is nothing else i can do except to wait then. ^^



north_star, can you share your picture now? I thought your last picture looks good. Is it showing more assymetry not? I had full incisional method here in US 4 months ago and I still have fluid retention on my eyes and it makes my eyes still look puffy/swollen. They are probably still a bit swollen too. That is why I am setting my revision surgery date for end of May, just waiting for it to go away.


----------



## north_star

zwc said:


> north_star, can you share your picture now? I thought your last picture looks good. Is it showing more assymetry not? I had full incisional method here in US 4 months ago and I still have fluid retention on my eyes and it makes my eyes still look puffy/swollen. They are probably still a bit swollen too. That is why I am setting my revision surgery date for end of May, just waiting for it to go away.



heyhey my eyes look different everytime I look so I will probably wait for it to stabilise abit before evaluating further and showing pics. from how i see it, the asymmetry seems to have improved somewhat.. previously it was uneven 95% of the time. now probably 80%? ha..

I will wait for at least the 2 month mark. now it is still puffy and crease still too high for my liking..

all the best for your revision in May!


----------



## zwc

north_star said:


> heyhey my eyes look different everytime I look so I will probably wait for it to stabilise abit before evaluating further and showing pics. from how i see it, the asymmetry seems to have improved somewhat.. previously it was uneven 95% of the time. now probably 80%? ha..
> 
> I will wait for at least the 2 month mark. now it is still puffy and crease still too high for my liking..
> 
> all the best for your revision in May!



Hi north_star, best of luck. I know after 1 month there will still be changes to the eyes as they are settling. I remember your previous picture and they look good. I hope they are not getting more asymetrical since the last picture you posted. I am so nervous. I have booked my flight and set an appointment to be seen thursday may 28th. I don't have any other clinic on my list to see for comparison either. When you went with Teuim, did you also visit/consult with other clinics?


----------



## north_star

zwc said:


> Hi north_star, best of luck. I know after 1 month there will still be changes to the eyes as they are settling. I remember your previous picture and they look good. I hope they are not getting more asymetrical since the last picture you posted. I am so nervous. I have booked my flight and set an appointment to be seen thursday may 28th. I don't have any other clinic on my list to see for comparison either. When you went with Teuim, did you also visit/consult with other clinics?



nope they are not getting more uneven compared to the previous photo I uploaded. Just keeping my fingers crossed for now! That time, apart from Teuim, I also went back to the clinic where I did my first surgery, but I was put off by the surgeon's attitude. So I decided to go with Teuim in the end.


----------



## Dubu

Thanks for sharing. I'm wondering if this clinic is also good for removal of eye bags/eye fat below the eyes? Or mainly eye surgery like double eyelids and such?


----------



## Swanky

Again, please stay on topic.  This thread is about Dr Kwon from Teuim/AT, not about flights, fares, accommodations, etc. . . if you aren't discussing Dr. Kwon then you're off topic.  Please, there's SOOO many threads on similar subjects  in here already, it's important to stay on topic.


----------



## mundaneguy

Hi. I want to get an eye surgery from Dr Kwon in Teuim.
How do you get the best out of the face to face consultation?

I'm not good at describing the type of eye that I want and at the same time not sure if the type of eye I want would fit my face.
Thanks for the post


----------



## zwc

Kat0719 said:


> yes i can, may i hav ur email address to send u over my photo? tks
> coz major problem for me is dark circle and it seems kwon is experienced in fg around eye zone. so i think it will b good to stay with him for darkcircle fg, and somehow... as fat is extracted, i wana put some on chin, temple too~ thats why i pick teuim, or do u hav any good recommendation?



Hi Kat0719 - can I see your before and after photo too? I am scheduled for consultation with Dr. Kwon end of this may. Just want to see more of his work. I pm my e-mail address to you. Thank you and I appreciated your help.


----------



## north_star

walkingpenguins said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> I had partial incision + epi+ptosis correction at Teium last year and it's been a little over 10 month. I have to say, the thing I'm most impressed with is that honestly there is not ONE bit of scar (for my epi or eyelids). My epi never really scarred actually,  it was only red for a couple of days after the stitches were removed and after that I never noticed anything there anymore. HOWEVER, I'm going to get a revision surgery In May with teium this year (already booked my surgery date) because of the asymmetry in my eyes. I'm happy with my right eye, however the epi in my left eye was not done enough and like a forumer has
> previously stated, my Mongolian fold was made more noticeable and the double eyelid line is just uh weird looking. I guess overall I can say that I trust dr. kwon a lot still but this asymmetry everyone has is worrying me a little.
> 
> 
> xxx



Hi walkingpenguins, what type of revision are you getting in May? epi and double eyelid? or ptosis as well? I'm just wondering if the crease can be revised without touching the ptosis and vice versa..


----------



## jillyqueen

It has been 8.5 months. And I feel that my eyes have changed further. It is more symmetric and the look has softened. I no longer have the shocked look that I used to have on one of my eyes. &#128513;


----------



## zwc

jillyqueen said:


> It has been 8.5 months. And I feel that my eyes have changed further. It is more symmetric and the look has softened. I no longer have the shocked look that I used to have on one of my eyes. &#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909097



Your eyes are looking better here. I can see the difference. Wow! It takes 8 months...Out of curiosity, did you pick the crease height or did Dr. Kwon recommend the crease height? It looks like normally he does a higher crease from the pictures I see on his website. Looks like he favors in-outfolder with magic epi instead of in-folder. Your eyes look very good compared to before the surgery. You have done well.


----------



## jillyqueen

We both agreed on the crease height. I can't take a high crease because the distance between the brow and lid is very narrow for me. 
Yup it takes 8 months.
So for those who haven't reached the 6 month point and are thinking of a revision, I really urge u to think twice. Be patient. Wait. There's no hurry.


----------



## zwc

jillyqueen said:


> We both agreed on the crease height. I can't take a high crease because the distance between the brow and lid is very narrow for me.
> Yup it takes 8 months.
> So for those who haven't reached the 6 month point and are thinking of a revision, I really urge u to think twice. Be patient. Wait. There's no hurry.



I agree with you. I got my eye surgery October 2014. And my eyes now (month 4) looks much better than month 1, month 2 and month 3. Please wait at least 6 months to 1 year for revision. The longer you wait, the more your eyes will correct itself and the less revision you need to get you the eyes you will be happy with. I wanted to get a revision at month 1 after I got my eye surgery because I see so many things wrong with it, but by now I am seeing less things that need to be corrected because most of the issues I was unhappy with have corrected itself.


----------



## hopefulbliss

jillyqueen said:


> It has been 8.5 months. And I feel that my eyes have changed further. It is more symmetric and the look has softened. I no longer have the shocked look that I used to have on one of my eyes. &#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909097



Your eyes are looking great! I remember first seeing your post a couple months ago and they've improved a lot. Makes me hopeful for my eyes too


----------



## invisiblecities

mundaneguy said:


> Hi. I want to get an eye surgery from Dr Kwon in Teuim.
> How do you get the best out of the face to face consultation?
> 
> I'm not good at describing the type of eye that I want and at the same time not sure if the type of eye I want would fit my face.
> Thanks for the post


Hi mundaneguy--I had a consultation and ended up just getting an epicanthoplasty at Teuim. It went well, but one thing I would advise is to not rely on the doctors to best advise you on what aesthetic result you want. Before I got my epicanthoplasty at Teuim/rhinoplasty at JW Beauty, I visited 10+ clinics in Seoul and did extensive research. Basically, when you go in for a consultation, most doctors want you in and out relatively quickly since the popular ones do a lot of surgeries per day. They tend to fall into two types--the ones that have a "look" that they try and obtain with every patient, and the ones that focus on the medical aspect and leave what you want up to you. If you have photoshop or a friend with photoshop, I'd advise you to play around a bit first (some clinics will also do this for you if you send in your photo) to figure out what you truly want  Good luck!


----------



## blasian

jillyqueen said:


> It has been 8.5 months. And I feel that my eyes have changed further. It is more symmetric and the look has softened. I no longer have the shocked look that I used to have on one of my eyes. &#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909097



Beautiful result.


----------



## noitsyou

Teium actually don't actually perform rhinoplasty. They gave me a quote for rhino over email but when I got there and saw Dr Kwon, he said "uh, I'm the only surgeon here and I only do eyes". Why they even have a section for rhino on their site is beyond me.


----------



## CallMeHyung

I know that this has been done before on this forum, but I just wanted to share about my PS experience in Korea as a foreigner. I will try to be as thorough as possible about my experience here. I also think itd be useful for a male to add some insight to these forums, as our experience with PS may be slightly different than that of female purseblog-ers/soompi-ers/cozycot-ers

*Where*? Teuim Plastic Surgery, five minutes outside of Gangnam Subway Station Exit 11, Seoul, Korea. 

*Who*? Dr. Kwon Bong Shik (Surgeon and doctor/owner of the clinic), Alice the (rudimentary) English-speaking consultant, and his team of nurses and other front office staff 

*What*? Partial incision, ptosis correction, and magic epicanthoplasty 

*Cost* (Feb 2015)? 3.5 million Won (I paid in USD and they quote this price based on the days conversion buy-rate) 

*How*? Flights from another major city in Asia, accommodation from airbnb for 2 weeks that was rented (14 mins comfortable walking pace away from the clinic exactly), no significant Korean background, most/all communication in English 

*Background*: I am a fit, healthy East-Asian male in his early 20s who has wanted DES for a long, long time. I wasnt going to trust any doctor in North America with my eyes based on sheer inexperience with the surgery/different aesthetic tastes about what looks good on an East Asian person. I knew going into this surgery that Dr. Kwons pricing would be higher than that of other surgeons in Seoul. The only other clinic that I ever considered was Banobagi, based on previous research, but since they didnt get back to me in my initial e-mail, I assumed that they didnt want or need my business. I knew Dr. Kwon was extremely consistent with his work on double eyelids based on previous research, although there has been one horrible review on his work with Acculift (fat liposuctioning from the face) from a purseblog user (@hongkongphooey, link here: http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...ery-clinics-in-korea-read-1st-780226-399.html). 

Please be aware that doctors all have their specialities; Dr. Kwons is his work on eyelids, and so I 110% trusted him on this surgery. I cannot speak for his skill in any other surgical procedures, so please keep that in mind when reading this review. I did not consult with any other doctor or clinic during my trip. 

*Consultation*: I had previously e-mailed the clinic and made an appointment to see Dr. Kwon on the morning after my arrival. If you follow the instructions on finding Teuim, it should not be an issue locating the clinic. Google street view has a relevant view of the building in which the clinic is located on Gangnam Daero. The clinic is located on the sixth floor and is the first office space on the right after exiting the elevator. The sixth floor is shared with a travel agency and another non-PS office space, although I believe there is another PS clinic located on one of the floors below Teuim. 

When you walk into Teuim, you will notice that soft yellow lighting is used against a mishmash of European/modern furniture with two low set coffee tables adorned with books of his past work. Other than pictures from his collection, the books also contain reviews of his work (mostly Korean) and one from Soompi that I had previously read. The clinic doesnt have a high-tech/glass/minimalistic feel at all, perhaps to make patients more comfortable. The clinic also has a front desk, two consultation rooms (for pricing?), one office space, two recovery rooms for patients after their surgeries, one doctors consultation room where you will see Dr. Kwon, and one treatment room for bandage/stitch removal. 

When I first met Dr. Kwon, I was pleasantly surprised. His pictures on his website actually do his person no justice and he looks much better in real life (irrelevant, but true fact). He also had a deep, soothing voice. He was also not as deadpan-serious as I was made to believe from his reviews, although he did not make any extraneous conversation. He smiled in appropriate amounts and I trusted his judgement of my eyes. I had excess fat in my eyelids that had to be taken out and he gave me the option of full or partial incision, but strongly recommended partial based on the fact that I am a male and that full incision may leave some scarring. Knowing Dr. Kwon, I also knew I would have to get magic epi. I just have to reiterate here that Dr. Kwon invented magic epi, so he pretty much recommends it to all patients who want to get any kind of outfold-eye/in-out folder. I told him that I wanted my lids to be a medium crease and used my mom as a reference point. However, like Jillyqueen, he said that he could do a medium crease but no higher because of the space between my eyebrows and my eyes. At the same time though, I expect my lid to be thicker than Jilly's at the 8.5 month mark based on the fact that I did not ask for IU-like eyes, but eyes resembling my mother's (which he said he could do). Dr. Kwons English is definitely acceptable for addressing the complexities of DES, especially if you think about watering down any complicated terms you have in your questions. You may wish to note that Dr. Kwon himself has never elected to get rid of his own Mongolian folds. Perhaps he trusts no other surgeon to do his own eyes? 

Anyway, we agreed on the largest outfold possible that would still look natural on my face. I was then sent to one of the consultation rooms to speak with Alice. Her English was passable and she was nice enough. Just be aware that at the end of the day, these girls arent wanting to be your best friends but trying to make money for the clinic though. She initially quoted a price even higher than 3.5 million cash and based on prices from 2013, I knew this was definitely on the higher end for Korea. However, I didnt want to haggle it down too low because a) I wanted Dr. Kwon b) I didnt want Dr. Kwon to feel like he was doing the surgery for a crazy-low price c) I didnt mind paying for a good job and rewarding excellent work that would last me a lifetime. This is my FACE were talking about, not some internal surgery where effective but ugly stitches will be acceptable. With that, I paid a 10% deposit and set the surgery date for two days after the consultation. 

*Surgery day*: I wasnt allowed to eat 2 hours before my surgery, so please make sure you eat on the morning/afternoon of your procedure. When I got to the clinic, I was led to one of the recovery rooms to wash my face and change into a surgery robe and change into slippers. You are allowed to keep your pants and socks on and will be given a locker to store your personal effects. After waiting for a few more minutes, I was led to see the doctor one final time for last minute questions/changes to the surgery. I just reconfirmed with him that I wanted lids that would be noticeable after and not those super natural tiny-infolder eyelids favoured by so many Korean men. I also tried to reconfirm with the doctor that there was slight asymmetry in my eyes, to which he replied that it is not very noticeable. We are all our own harshest critics. 

After this, Dr. Kwon disappeared and Alice came into his office and took some pictures of me. After those were done, I was led into the surgery room at the very end of the hallway. I was told to get on the surgery table, where I was then strapped in (your arms and legs are velcro-cuffed into place so you cant move). A headband was then placed around my head to push my hair off my face, followed by another heavy face-isolating apron. I was covered with a really soft fleece, injected with an IV that connected to a drip bag (the nurse missed my vein the first time in my hand and had to insert the needle into my bicep), and attached to a heart rate monitor through a finger clip. Throughout all of this, I was really calm. I was probably one of their calmest patients ever. I guess I kind of saw DES like a natural progression of my life and I completely trusted Dr. Kwon with my surgery based on his reviews and my exposure to him. I lay there bumming around for a few minutes while the nurse cleaned my face and the music-player was switched on. After a bit, Dr. Kwon walked in surrounded by a team of nurses. He drew on my eyes for about five to ten minutes, telling me to constantly open and close my eyes. I was told to look between his eyes or at some point very far behind my head while he was doing this. When youre strapped down to a surgery table and told to stare into your surgeons masked face for a prolonged period of time, it becomes a strangely intimate experience (LOL). 

To be continued...


----------



## CallMeHyung

Dr. Kwon finished drawing on my eyes and from here on out, lets split my surgery into three parts. 

1) I was lying there, still listening to my heart rate on the nearby monitor when Dr. Kwon said, You are going to sleep for a while. I wasnt aware that any non-local anesthesia was going to be performed on me (my bad for not asking I guess), so in surprise, I started counting the seconds between the moment he uttered that statement and when I started feeling strange. For those of you who have never taken drugs or been knocked out before, it will be an equally strange experience for you as it was for me. After I counted 15 seconds, my mind felt like it was being shut down or wrenched away from me, the music in the background screeching into one prolonged sound. The next thing I knew, I was seeing a kaleidoscope of colours that took the bass of the music to drum into one symphony in my mind. I was one with my mind, aware that there were cuts going my eyelids, but I was fine with that. I was also vaguely aware of where my limbs were, but I couldnt really move them. I was more occupied with my sensory experience at the time though. I felt like I was inside my conscious and that I was in complete communication with my own mind. I could feel my own breathing in my head and I could also control the patterns in the changing colours that I was seeing (they changed depending on the pressure being put onto my eyes/what was being done to me). I could also make specific words light up and explode with colour at will. It was a very cool experience and I am pretty sure that this is what taking certain illegal drugs can do for you (not that Im in a huge rush to go take illicit drugs now). Before I knew it, I was slowly regaining feeling in my limbs and my inhibitions were definitely lowered. I started laughing because I found this whole sensory experience so funny. Dr. Kwon left the surgical room while one/two nurses were left with me. One was applying pressure with icy patches to my eyes. At one point, she told me to open my eyes and when I did, I was like Oh Wow, what is this pulling feeling yikes (it wasnt painful at that point, just unpleasant) 

2) Dr. Kwon returned after about 10-15 minutes, at which point he put some eyedrops in my eyes, and I started laughing out loud (he probably thought I was cray, because he said, Why? when I started laughing). I remember thinking it was funny that these drops stung more than the actual surgery. The doctor started doing the epicanthoplasty and also doing the embedding in my eyes. Other people have mentioned that epi was the most painful part of the surgery for them, but it wasnt for me. It was just a very strange experience that felt like I was getting a nose-job because of the strong, hammer-like pressure being applied in the top portion of my nose. It did feel very strange and definitely did not feel like that was where my eye-corners were. The holes/threading was also okay, until the very end of the second part of the surgery when I feel like my anesthesia was wearing off. I was whimpering under the hands of Dr. Kwon at that point because of how unpleasant the entire thing was. It was quite a painful experience feeling the texture of the thread being pulled through your eyelids and tightened. I started screaming in my brain, BEAUTY IS PAIN. BEAUTY IS PAIN. At one point, Dr. Kwon had to stop and inject more anesthesia in my eyes because he probably realized Id probably be in serious tears if he didnt. The additional local anesthesia shots were semi-painful but they really did not hurt compared to the threading I started feeling in both my eyes. Here, Dr. Kwon left again to let the drugs kick in and to take another break. 

3) I asked the nurse how much longer she thought I had left in the surgery, and she guesstimated about an hour. I was really hoping that the anesthesia was kicking in with full force at this point as I did not want a repeat of the end-portion of the second part of my surgery. I also really, really had to pee because of the IV bag being completely emptied into my body, but obviously I could not so I held it in for dear life. I had gone to the washroom to empty my bladder before the surgery, but I guess that wasnt enough? Dr. Kwon eventually came back and finished the stitching on my eyes/final touch ups which took about an hour as the nurse earlier guessed. I guess the stitches were the easiest part of the surgery because Dr. Kwon engaged in some pretty friendly chit chat with his nurses at this point. From what I picked up, they were talking about one of the nurses boyfriends (namja chingoo?) who was a computer programmer. He seems to be on pretty good terms with his staff, which was nice. Anyway, towards the end of the third part of the surgery, it started hurting again, but not as badly as before. I just sucked it because I knew he was nearing the end of the surgery (you can guesstimate because of the direction that the stitches are going in). I thanked the doctor after the surgery finished, the nurse bandaged me up with two hard things between my nose bridge, Alice came in and showed me the fat that they had cut out of my eyelids, and I was led over to the recovery room. I felt tired, like someone had punched both my eyes with their fists, but was fine overall. I just really had to pee.

*Recovery*: The first day was the worst. I felt really groggy when I got home and I could hardly open my eyes. I also felt really tired overall and was really low-energy. Teuim gives you two eye patches that you can use for icing/hot pack-ing, antibiotics for three days (that have a tylenol in them that you can take optionally. I did not), and some antiseptic cream that you can apply to your stitches after your bandages are taken off. 

While bandages are on (for one to two days), there is going to be a lot of buildup on your eyelashes from dried tears/eye mucus. It was hard for me to open my eyes in the morning as they were sealed shut. Dont hesitate to ask for saline water from the clinic and remember to bring Q-tips. to clean your eyes/eyelashes. The worst part for me was walking out in public with my plastic-surger-ied face after the procedure. Yes, it is a common sight in Korea, but do not underestimate the knowing looks on the peoples faces, especially in busy busy Gangnam. Taking off the bandages did not hurt very much, although when the nurse got too close to my epi stitches, it did sting. When the bandaids came off, I no longer had a huge issue with the eye mucus, but I did notice that I had uneven swelling and also dark red bruising under the inner corners of my eyes from the epi. I had to religiously ice my eyes for three days followed by hot compresses until my stitches were out on day 6, which was supposed to help with swelling, but I dont know if it made that huge of a difference. Better to be safe than sorry, I guess. 

Ive read people saying that taking out the stitches hurt a lot for them. Compared to my anesthesia wearing off during my surgery, the pain was negligible to nothing. It honestly felt like someone was lightly pinching my eyes, even when it came to the epi stitches. The most freaky part of getting them removed was the nurse peeling back my lower eyelid and removing the stitches from the inside of my eye. I guess I was also very calm and very still, so it probably gave the nurse an easier time not having a squirming patient on the table. I saw Dr. Kwon after and he told me that my swelling was going down unevenly and that I needed to icepack a lot more, but that my eyes looked fine otherwise. He told me that because I had asked for a higher lid, I should expect more swelling in general. I thanked him one last time and left the plastic surgery center. Six days later, with concealer under my eyes, I was able to walk out without sunglasses and look -relatively- normal. Sure, there was still that slight sausage-like effect on my eyelids, but I looked passable as a human overall. Will continue to update as time goes on, but I can say that I am pretty happy with my results so far and I have a very realistic mindset about healing/how long it will take for a full recovery.


----------



## 7Chanel7

CallMeHyung said:


> Dr. Kwon finished drawing on my eyes and from here on out, lets split my surgery into three parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I was lying there, still listening to my heart rate on the nearby monitor when Dr. Kwon said, You are going to sleep for a while. I wasnt aware that any non-local anesthesia was going to be performed on me (my bad for not asking I guess), so in surprise, I started counting the seconds between the moment he uttered that statement and when I started feeling strange. For those of you who have never taken drugs or been knocked out before, it will be an equally strange experience for you as it was for me. After I counted 15 seconds, my mind felt like it was being shut down or wrenched away from me, the music in the background screeching into one prolonged sound. The next thing I knew, I was seeing a kaleidoscope of colours that took the bass of the music to drum into one symphony in my mind. I was one with my mind, aware that there were cuts going my eyelids, but I was fine with that. I was also vaguely aware of where my limbs were, but I couldnt really move them. I was more occupied with my sensory experience at the time though. I felt like I was inside my conscious and that I was in complete communication with my own mind. I could feel my own breathing in my head and I could also control the patterns in the changing colours that I was seeing (they changed depending on the pressure being put onto my eyes/what was being done to me). I could also make specific words light up and explode with colour at will. It was a very cool experience and I am pretty sure that this is what taking certain illegal drugs can do for you (not that Im in a huge rush to go take illicit drugs now). Before I knew it, I was slowly regaining feeling in my limbs and my inhibitions were definitely lowered. I started laughing because I found this whole sensory experience so funny. Dr. Kwon left the surgical room while one/two nurses were left with me. One was applying pressure with icy patches to my eyes. At one point, she told me to open my eyes and when I did, I was like Oh Wow, what is this pulling feeling yikes (it wasnt painful at that point, just unpleasant)
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Dr. Kwon returned after about 10-15 minutes, at which point he put some eyedrops in my eyes, and I started laughing out loud (he probably thought I was cray, because he said, Why? when I started laughing). I remember thinking it was funny that these drops stung more than the actual surgery. The doctor started doing the epicanthoplasty and also doing the embedding in my eyes. Other people have mentioned that epi was the most painful part of the surgery for them, but it wasnt for me. It was just a very strange experience that felt like I was getting a nose-job because of the strong, hammer-like pressure being applied in the top portion of my nose. It did feel very strange and definitely did not feel like that was where my eye-corners were. The holes/threading was also okay, until the very end of the second part of the surgery when I feel like my anesthesia was wearing off. I was whimpering under the hands of Dr. Kwon at that point because of how unpleasant the entire thing was. It was quite a painful experience feeling the texture of the thread being pulled through your eyelids and tightened. I started screaming in my brain, BEAUTY IS PAIN. BEAUTY IS PAIN. At one point, Dr. Kwon had to stop and inject more anesthesia in my eyes because he probably realized Id probably be in serious tears if he didnt. The additional local anesthesia shots were semi-painful but they really did not hurt compared to the threading I started feeling in both my eyes. Here, Dr. Kwon left again to let the drugs kick in and to take another break.
> 
> 
> 
> 3) I asked the nurse how much longer she thought I had left in the surgery, and she guesstimated about an hour. I was really hoping that the anesthesia was kicking in with full force at this point as I did not want a repeat of the end-portion of the second part of my surgery. I also really, really had to pee because of the IV bag being completely emptied into my body, but obviously I could not so I held it in for dear life. I had gone to the washroom to empty my bladder before the surgery, but I guess that wasnt enough? Dr. Kwon eventually came back and finished the stitching on my eyes/final touch ups which took about an hour as the nurse earlier guessed. I guess the stitches were the easiest part of the surgery because Dr. Kwon engaged in some pretty friendly chit chat with his nurses at this point. From what I picked up, they were talking about one of the nurses boyfriends (namja chingoo?) who was a computer programmer. He seems to be on pretty good terms with his staff, which was nice. Anyway, towards the end of the third part of the surgery, it started hurting again, but not as badly as before. I just sucked it because I knew he was nearing the end of the surgery (you can guesstimate because of the direction that the stitches are going in). I thanked the doctor after the surgery finished, the nurse bandaged me up with two hard things between my nose bridge, Alice came in and showed me the fat that they had cut out of my eyelids, and I was led over to the recovery room. I felt tired, like someone had punched both my eyes with their fists, but was fine overall. I just really had to pee.
> 
> 
> 
> *Recovery*: The first day was the worst. I felt really groggy when I got home and I could hardly open my eyes. I also felt really tired overall and was really low-energy. Teuim gives you two eye patches that you can use for icing/hot pack-ing, antibiotics for three days (that have a tylenol in them that you can take optionally. I did not), and some antiseptic cream that you can apply to your stitches after your bandages are taken off.
> 
> 
> 
> While bandages are on (for one to two days), there is going to be a lot of buildup on your eyelashes from dried tears/eye mucus. It was hard for me to open my eyes in the morning as they were sealed shut. Dont hesitate to ask for saline water from the clinic and remember to bring Q-tips. to clean your eyes/eyelashes. The worst part for me was walking out in public with my plastic-surger-ied face after the procedure. Yes, it is a common sight in Korea, but do not underestimate the knowing looks on the peoples faces, especially in busy busy Gangnam. Taking off the bandages did not hurt very much, although when the nurse got too close to my epi stitches, it did sting. When the bandaids came off, I no longer had a huge issue with the eye mucus, but I did notice that I had uneven swelling and also dark red bruising under the inner corners of my eyes from the epi. I had to religiously ice my eyes for three days followed by hot compresses until my stitches were out on day 6, which was supposed to help with swelling, but I dont know if it made that huge of a difference. Better to be safe than sorry, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive read people saying that taking out the stitches hurt a lot for them. Compared to my anesthesia wearing off during my surgery, the pain was negligible to nothing. It honestly felt like someone was lightly pinching my eyes, even when it came to the epi stitches. The most freaky part of getting them removed was the nurse peeling back my lower eyelid and removing the stitches from the inside of my eye. I guess I was also very calm and very still, so it probably gave the nurse an easier time not having a squirming patient on the table. I saw Dr. Kwon after and he told me that my swelling was going down unevenly and that I needed to icepack a lot more, but that my eyes looked fine otherwise. He told me that because I had asked for a higher lid, I should expect more swelling in general. I thanked him one last time and left the plastic surgery center. Six days later, with concealer under my eyes, I was able to walk out without sunglasses and look -relatively- normal. Sure, there was still that slight sausage-like effect on my eyelids, but I looked passable as a human overall. Will continue to update as time goes on, but I can say that I am pretty happy with my results so far and I have a very realistic mindset about healing/how long it will take for a full recovery.




Thank you for sharing, Hyung.  I would love to see post surgery pictures because I plan on going this year for my eyelid surgery with Dr Kwon as well.  Your experience helped a lot and I appreciate your honesty and time to explain everything.  I have to admit though, I am still very nervous.


----------



## Ulzzang Quest

@CallMeHyung, I'm glad to hear that despite the pain you endured, it did result in a satisfactory outcome. Great review, and thanks for sharing your experience in such vivid detail. I myself am now looking forward to hopefully be able to "make specific words light up and explode with colour at will" on the surgery table, though I'm not sure I'd like that strangely intimate experience staring in the eyes of the doc :lolots:


----------



## chlak5

CallMeHyung said:


> Dr. Kwon finished drawing on my eyes and from here on out, lets split my surgery into three parts.
> 
> 1) I was lying there, still listening to my heart rate on the nearby monitor when Dr. Kwon said, You are going to sleep for a while. I wasnt aware that any non-local anesthesia was going to be performed on me (my bad for not asking I guess), so in surprise, I started counting the seconds between the moment he uttered that statement and when I started feeling strange. For those of you who have never taken drugs or been knocked out before, it will be an equally strange experience for you as it was for me. After I counted 15 seconds, my mind felt like it was being shut down or wrenched away from me, the music in the background screeching into one prolonged sound. The next thing I knew, I was seeing a kaleidoscope of colours that took the bass of the music to drum into one symphony in my mind. I was one with my mind, aware that there were cuts going my eyelids, but I was fine with that. I was also vaguely aware of where my limbs were, but I couldnt really move them. I was more occupied with my sensory experience at the time though. I felt like I was inside my conscious and that I was in complete communication with my own mind. I could feel my own breathing in my head and I could also control the patterns in the changing colours that I was seeing (they changed depending on the pressure being put onto my eyes/what was being done to me). I could also make specific words light up and explode with colour at will. It was a very cool experience and I am pretty sure that this is what taking certain illegal drugs can do for you (not that Im in a huge rush to go take illicit drugs now). Before I knew it, I was slowly regaining feeling in my limbs and my inhibitions were definitely lowered. I started laughing because I found this whole sensory experience so funny. Dr. Kwon left the surgical room while one/two nurses were left with me. One was applying pressure with icy patches to my eyes. At one point, she told me to open my eyes and when I did, I was like Oh Wow, what is this pulling feeling yikes (it wasnt painful at that point, just unpleasant)
> 
> 2) Dr. Kwon returned after about 10-15 minutes, at which point he put some eyedrops in my eyes, and I started laughing out loud (he probably thought I was cray, because he said, Why? when I started laughing). I remember thinking it was funny that these drops stung more than the actual surgery. The doctor started doing the epicanthoplasty and also doing the embedding in my eyes. Other people have mentioned that epi was the most painful part of the surgery for them, but it wasnt for me. It was just a very strange experience that felt like I was getting a nose-job because of the strong, hammer-like pressure being applied in the top portion of my nose. It did feel very strange and definitely did not feel like that was where my eye-corners were. The holes/threading was also okay, until the very end of the second part of the surgery when I feel like my anesthesia was wearing off. I was whimpering under the hands of Dr. Kwon at that point because of how unpleasant the entire thing was. It was quite a painful experience feeling the texture of the thread being pulled through your eyelids and tightened. I started screaming in my brain, BEAUTY IS PAIN. BEAUTY IS PAIN. At one point, Dr. Kwon had to stop and inject more anesthesia in my eyes because he probably realized Id probably be in serious tears if he didnt. The additional local anesthesia shots were semi-painful but they really did not hurt compared to the threading I started feeling in both my eyes. Here, Dr. Kwon left again to let the drugs kick in and to take another break.
> 
> 3) I asked the nurse how much longer she thought I had left in the surgery, and she guesstimated about an hour. I was really hoping that the anesthesia was kicking in with full force at this point as I did not want a repeat of the end-portion of the second part of my surgery. I also really, really had to pee because of the IV bag being completely emptied into my body, but obviously I could not so I held it in for dear life. I had gone to the washroom to empty my bladder before the surgery, but I guess that wasnt enough? Dr. Kwon eventually came back and finished the stitching on my eyes/final touch ups which took about an hour as the nurse earlier guessed. I guess the stitches were the easiest part of the surgery because Dr. Kwon engaged in some pretty friendly chit chat with his nurses at this point. From what I picked up, they were talking about one of the nurses boyfriends (namja chingoo?) who was a computer programmer. He seems to be on pretty good terms with his staff, which was nice. Anyway, towards the end of the third part of the surgery, it started hurting again, but not as badly as before. I just sucked it because I knew he was nearing the end of the surgery (you can guesstimate because of the direction that the stitches are going in). I thanked the doctor after the surgery finished, the nurse bandaged me up with two hard things between my nose bridge, Alice came in and showed me the fat that they had cut out of my eyelids, and I was led over to the recovery room. I felt tired, like someone had punched both my eyes with their fists, but was fine overall. I just really had to pee.
> 
> *Recovery*: The first day was the worst. I felt really groggy when I got home and I could hardly open my eyes. I also felt really tired overall and was really low-energy. Teuim gives you two eye patches that you can use for icing/hot pack-ing, antibiotics for three days (that have a tylenol in them that you can take optionally. I did not), and some antiseptic cream that you can apply to your stitches after your bandages are taken off.
> 
> While bandages are on (for one to two days), there is going to be a lot of buildup on your eyelashes from dried tears/eye mucus. It was hard for me to open my eyes in the morning as they were sealed shut. Dont hesitate to ask for saline water from the clinic and remember to bring Q-tips. to clean your eyes/eyelashes. The worst part for me was walking out in public with my plastic-surger-ied face after the procedure. Yes, it is a common sight in Korea, but do not underestimate the knowing looks on the peoples faces, especially in busy busy Gangnam. Taking off the bandages did not hurt very much, although when the nurse got too close to my epi stitches, it did sting. When the bandaids came off, I no longer had a huge issue with the eye mucus, but I did notice that I had uneven swelling and also dark red bruising under the inner corners of my eyes from the epi. I had to religiously ice my eyes for three days followed by hot compresses until my stitches were out on day 6, which was supposed to help with swelling, but I dont know if it made that huge of a difference. Better to be safe than sorry, I guess.
> 
> Ive read people saying that taking out the stitches hurt a lot for them. Compared to my anesthesia wearing off during my surgery, the pain was negligible to nothing. It honestly felt like someone was lightly pinching my eyes, even when it came to the epi stitches. The most freaky part of getting them removed was the nurse peeling back my lower eyelid and removing the stitches from the inside of my eye. I guess I was also very calm and very still, so it probably gave the nurse an easier time not having a squirming patient on the table. I saw Dr. Kwon after and he told me that my swelling was going down unevenly and that I needed to icepack a lot more, but that my eyes looked fine otherwise. He told me that because I had asked for a higher lid, I should expect more swelling in general. I thanked him one last time and left the plastic surgery center. Six days later, with concealer under my eyes, I was able to walk out without sunglasses and look -relatively- normal. Sure, there was still that slight sausage-like effect on my eyelids, but I looked passable as a human overall. Will continue to update as time goes on, but I can say that I am pretty happy with my results so far and I have a very realistic mindset about healing/how long it will take for a full recovery.


Do you have Kakao? I would like to talk to you if you don't mind


----------



## CallMeHyung

I don't think I want to private chat with anyone for privacy reasons. If you have questions, I can answer them publicly on here so everyone will be able to benefit from the knowledge. 

Will post pics up in a few weeks


----------



## zwc

CallMeHyung said:


> Dr. Kwon finished drawing on my eyes and from here on out, lets split my surgery into three parts.
> 
> 1) I was lying there, still listening to my heart rate on the nearby monitor when Dr. Kwon said, You are going to sleep for a while. I wasnt aware that any non-local anesthesia was going to be performed on me (my bad for not asking I guess), so in surprise, I started counting the seconds between the moment he uttered that statement and when I started feeling strange. For those of you who have never taken drugs or been knocked out before, it will be an equally strange experience for you as it was for me. After I counted 15 seconds, my mind felt like it was being shut down or wrenched away from me, the music in the background screeching into one prolonged sound. The next thing I knew, I was seeing a kaleidoscope of colours that took the bass of the music to drum into one symphony in my mind. I was one with my mind, aware that there were cuts going my eyelids, but I was fine with that. I was also vaguely aware of where my limbs were, but I couldnt really move them. I was more occupied with my sensory experience at the time though. I felt like I was inside my conscious and that I was in complete communication with my own mind. I could feel my own breathing in my head and I could also control the patterns in the changing colours that I was seeing (they changed depending on the pressure being put onto my eyes/what was being done to me). I could also make specific words light up and explode with colour at will. It was a very cool experience and I am pretty sure that this is what taking certain illegal drugs can do for you (not that Im in a huge rush to go take illicit drugs now). Before I knew it, I was slowly regaining feeling in my limbs and my inhibitions were definitely lowered. I started laughing because I found this whole sensory experience so funny. Dr. Kwon left the surgical room while one/two nurses were left with me. One was applying pressure with icy patches to my eyes. At one point, she told me to open my eyes and when I did, I was like Oh Wow, what is this pulling feeling yikes (it wasnt painful at that point, just unpleasant)
> 
> 2) Dr. Kwon returned after about 10-15 minutes, at which point he put some eyedrops in my eyes, and I started laughing out loud (he probably thought I was cray, because he said, Why? when I started laughing). I remember thinking it was funny that these drops stung more than the actual surgery. The doctor started doing the epicanthoplasty and also doing the embedding in my eyes. Other people have mentioned that epi was the most painful part of the surgery for them, but it wasnt for me. It was just a very strange experience that felt like I was getting a nose-job because of the strong, hammer-like pressure being applied in the top portion of my nose. It did feel very strange and definitely did not feel like that was where my eye-corners were. The holes/threading was also okay, until the very end of the second part of the surgery when I feel like my anesthesia was wearing off. I was whimpering under the hands of Dr. Kwon at that point because of how unpleasant the entire thing was. It was quite a painful experience feeling the texture of the thread being pulled through your eyelids and tightened. I started screaming in my brain, BEAUTY IS PAIN. BEAUTY IS PAIN. At one point, Dr. Kwon had to stop and inject more anesthesia in my eyes because he probably realized Id probably be in serious tears if he didnt. The additional local anesthesia shots were semi-painful but they really did not hurt compared to the threading I started feeling in both my eyes. Here, Dr. Kwon left again to let the drugs kick in and to take another break.
> 
> 3) I asked the nurse how much longer she thought I had left in the surgery, and she guesstimated about an hour. I was really hoping that the anesthesia was kicking in with full force at this point as I did not want a repeat of the end-portion of the second part of my surgery. I also really, really had to pee because of the IV bag being completely emptied into my body, but obviously I could not so I held it in for dear life. I had gone to the washroom to empty my bladder before the surgery, but I guess that wasnt enough? Dr. Kwon eventually came back and finished the stitching on my eyes/final touch ups which took about an hour as the nurse earlier guessed. I guess the stitches were the easiest part of the surgery because Dr. Kwon engaged in some pretty friendly chit chat with his nurses at this point. From what I picked up, they were talking about one of the nurses boyfriends (namja chingoo?) who was a computer programmer. He seems to be on pretty good terms with his staff, which was nice. Anyway, towards the end of the third part of the surgery, it started hurting again, but not as badly as before. I just sucked it because I knew he was nearing the end of the surgery (you can guesstimate because of the direction that the stitches are going in). I thanked the doctor after the surgery finished, the nurse bandaged me up with two hard things between my nose bridge, Alice came in and showed me the fat that they had cut out of my eyelids, and I was led over to the recovery room. I felt tired, like someone had punched both my eyes with their fists, but was fine overall. I just really had to pee.
> 
> *Recovery*: The first day was the worst. I felt really groggy when I got home and I could hardly open my eyes. I also felt really tired overall and was really low-energy. Teuim gives you two eye patches that you can use for icing/hot pack-ing, antibiotics for three days (that have a tylenol in them that you can take optionally. I did not), and some antiseptic cream that you can apply to your stitches after your bandages are taken off.
> 
> While bandages are on (for one to two days), there is going to be a lot of buildup on your eyelashes from dried tears/eye mucus. It was hard for me to open my eyes in the morning as they were sealed shut. Dont hesitate to ask for saline water from the clinic and remember to bring Q-tips. to clean your eyes/eyelashes. The worst part for me was walking out in public with my plastic-surger-ied face after the procedure. Yes, it is a common sight in Korea, but do not underestimate the knowing looks on the peoples faces, especially in busy busy Gangnam. Taking off the bandages did not hurt very much, although when the nurse got too close to my epi stitches, it did sting. When the bandaids came off, I no longer had a huge issue with the eye mucus, but I did notice that I had uneven swelling and also dark red bruising under the inner corners of my eyes from the epi. I had to religiously ice my eyes for three days followed by hot compresses until my stitches were out on day 6, which was supposed to help with swelling, but I dont know if it made that huge of a difference. Better to be safe than sorry, I guess.
> 
> Ive read people saying that taking out the stitches hurt a lot for them. Compared to my anesthesia wearing off during my surgery, the pain was negligible to nothing. It honestly felt like someone was lightly pinching my eyes, even when it came to the epi stitches. The most freaky part of getting them removed was the nurse peeling back my lower eyelid and removing the stitches from the inside of my eye. I guess I was also very calm and very still, so it probably gave the nurse an easier time not having a squirming patient on the table. I saw Dr. Kwon after and he told me that my swelling was going down unevenly and that I needed to icepack a lot more, but that my eyes looked fine otherwise. He told me that because I had asked for a higher lid, I should expect more swelling in general. I thanked him one last time and left the plastic surgery center. Six days later, with concealer under my eyes, I was able to walk out without sunglasses and look -relatively- normal. Sure, there was still that slight sausage-like effect on my eyelids, but I looked passable as a human overall. Will continue to update as time goes on, but I can say that I am pretty happy with my results so far and I have a very realistic mindset about healing/how long it will take for a full recovery.


CallMeHyung,

Thank you for updating us on your experience. I am going to visit Dr. Kwon in May. Still trying to decide if I want ptosis procedure that he had recommended to me. I would like to find out how your ptosis procedure is turning out. Also, would you mind letting me know how many mm he did your epi? He has suggested epi as well. Since you paid with cash USD, did he give you the discount compared to paying credit card? I am debating whether to do cash or credit card. I have heard he had waived the VAT if paying cash, is this true? I am also from the US and it is good to know that he accepts US cash. Thank you.


----------



## CallMeHyung

zwc said:


> CallMeHyung,
> 
> Thank you for updating us on your experience. I am going to visit Dr. Kwon in May. Still trying to decide if I want ptosis procedure that he had recommended to me. I would like to find out how your ptosis procedure is turning out. Also, would you mind letting me know how many mm he did your epi? He has suggested epi as well. Since you paid with cash USD, did he give you the discount compared to paying credit card? I am debating whether to do cash or credit card. I have heard he had waived the VAT if paying cash, is this true? I am also from the US and it is good to know that he accepts US cash. Thank you.


@zwc. I still don't know the full extent of how my ptosis procedure turned out as my lids are still a bit sausage-y and swollen. I don't think I'd be able to ever accurately comment on it till my healing is finished. So far, so good though. My eyes were pretty 'big' already before, so honestly, this procedure hasn't been dramatic-dramatic for me. 

Re: mm of epi. Sorry, I have no idea. My eyes were a pretty ideal distance apart before, and I don't feel like I look cross-eyed at all right now, so I put the technical/artistic aspects into his hands. 

Re: cash. You should definitely do cash if you can. He won't be dealing directly with money with you... The consultant 'Alice' will. You can haggle with her, but I didn't really try to that much. Other forum-ers have commented on this in the past. They do add the 10% VAT if you try to go the credit route. I brought more than 10k USD into Korea and the customs officers didn't give me a hard time


----------



## CallMeHyung

Three tips about flying over and getting PS in general that I found with this Dr. Kwon experience: 

1) On the day of the surgery, either wear a very loose fitting shirt or a button down shirt so you can change easily after your surgery. Trust me. You will not be wanting to bump or pull at your stitches and bandages from tight-fitting clothes 

2) If you plan on going out and covering up your bruises/scars after stitch removal, remember to pick up/bring cotton pads and Q tips before your surgery, *ALONG WITH* a good bottle of eye makeup remover, so you can slowly take off everything with a Q-tip. You will not want to pull or tug at your eyes with a traditional milk/water/oil cleanser, but you most definitely will want to make sure that your eyelids are clean before you go to bed.

3) The icepack that Dr. Kwon gives you is good (it's pink), but try not to put it into the freezer for too long before using it, or else it will become very hard and not very malleable // becomes WAY too cold for you to ice your eyes and actually hurts the other regions of your face that it covers. I've found that putting it in for about 45 mins to an hour does the trick (or just take it out and wait for it to defrost for 15 mins or so) 

4) One of the hardest parts about personal hygiene during the week between bandage and stitch removal is YOUR HAIR. You can wash your body and you can use a cotton pad w/ Bioderma or some other cleanser to gently wipe the unaffected parts of your face, but your hair will become rank (You aren't allowed to wash your face/get your eyelids wet till your stitches come out in 5-7 days). You have three options: *a)* Don't wash your hair and potentially develop a scalp disease/smell like unwashed human and look like an oily mess (half joking) *b)* BRING your own bottle of dry shampoo in your luggage that you can use as a pick me up on days 2/4/6 or as you see fit *c) * Visit any number of local hair salons and get them to give you a shampoo/blowdry combo, but you might feel uncomfortable going out, especially at a busier place. This will probably set you back about 20,000 Won at a half decent place. Remember to wash your hair well the night before your surgery (and don't put in too much conditioner/treatment close to your scalp!) 

That's all I can think of for now~


----------



## zwc

CallMeHyung said:


> Three tips about flying over and getting PS in general that I found with this Dr. Kwon experience:
> 
> 1) On the day of the surgery, either wear a very loose fitting shirt or a button down shirt so you can change easily after your surgery. Trust me. You will not be wanting to bump or pull at your stitches and bandages from tight-fitting clothes
> 
> 2) If you plan on going out and covering up your bruises/scars after stitch removal, remember to pick up/bring cotton pads and Q tips before your surgery, *ALONG WITH* a good bottle of eye makeup remover, so you can slowly take off everything with a Q-tip. You will not want to pull or tug at your eyes with a traditional milk/water/oil cleanser, but you most definitely will want to make sure that your eyelids are clean before you go to bed.
> 
> 3) The icepack that Dr. Kwon gives you is good (it's pink), but try not to put it into the freezer for too long before using it, or else it will become very hard and not very malleable // becomes WAY too cold for you to ice your eyes and actually hurts the other regions of your face that it covers. I've found that putting it in for about 45 mins to an hour does the trick (or just take it out and wait for it to defrost for 15 mins or so)
> 
> 4) One of the hardest parts about personal hygiene during the week between bandage and stitch removal is YOUR HAIR. You can wash your body and you can use a cotton pad w/ Bioderma or some other cleanser to gently wipe the unaffected parts of your face, but your hair will become rank (You aren't allowed to wash your face/get your eyelids wet till your stitches come out in 5-7 days). You have three options: *a)* Don't wash your hair and potentially develop a scalp disease/smell like unwashed human and look like an oily mess (half joking) *b)* BRING your own bottle of dry shampoo in your luggage that you can use as a pick me up on days 2/4/6 or as you see fit *c) * Visit any number of local hair salons and get them to give you a shampoo/blowdry combo, but you might feel uncomfortable going out, especially at a busier place. This will probably set you back about 20,000 Won at a half decent place. Remember to wash your hair well the night before your surgery (and don't put in too much conditioner/treatment close to your scalp!)
> 
> That's all I can think of for now~


Thanks for the advice. I am adding them on the list of what to bring. How about any electronics stuff. I plan on bringing my mac and cell phone. Do we need a converter for the different voltage there? What is the wall plug like? Do I need to buy another converter to just plug it into the wall? As far as getting around, do you just use english version google map on your phone?


----------



## CallMeHyung

@zwc, all the answers to your questions can easily be found online. Let's try to keep this post relevant to plastic surgery/plastic surgery recovery/Dr. Kwon


----------



## joycesxn

CallMeHyung said:


> Three tips about flying over and getting PS in general that I found with this Dr. Kwon experience:
> 
> 1) On the day of the surgery, either wear a very loose fitting shirt or a button down shirt so you can change easily after your surgery. Trust me. You will not be wanting to bump or pull at your stitches and bandages from tight-fitting clothes
> 
> 2) If you plan on going out and covering up your bruises/scars after stitch removal, remember to pick up/bring cotton pads and Q tips before your surgery, *ALONG WITH* a good bottle of eye makeup remover, so you can slowly take off everything with a Q-tip. You will not want to pull or tug at your eyes with a traditional milk/water/oil cleanser, but you most definitely will want to make sure that your eyelids are clean before you go to bed.
> 
> 3) The icepack that Dr. Kwon gives you is good (it's pink), but try not to put it into the freezer for too long before using it, or else it will become very hard and not very malleable // becomes WAY too cold for you to ice your eyes and actually hurts the other regions of your face that it covers. I've found that putting it in for about 45 mins to an hour does the trick (or just take it out and wait for it to defrost for 15 mins or so)
> 
> 4) One of the hardest parts about personal hygiene during the week between bandage and stitch removal is YOUR HAIR. You can wash your body and you can use a cotton pad w/ Bioderma or some other cleanser to gently wipe the unaffected parts of your face, but your hair will become rank (You aren't allowed to wash your face/get your eyelids wet till your stitches come out in 5-7 days). You have three options: *a)* Don't wash your hair and potentially develop a scalp disease/smell like unwashed human and look like an oily mess (half joking) *b)* BRING your own bottle of dry shampoo in your luggage that you can use as a pick me up on days 2/4/6 or as you see fit *c) * Visit any number of local hair salons and get them to give you a shampoo/blowdry combo, but you might feel uncomfortable going out, especially at a busier place. This will probably set you back about 20,000 Won at a half decent place. Remember to wash your hair well the night before your surgery (and don't put in too much conditioner/treatment close to your scalp!)
> 
> That's all I can think of for now~


Does Dr. Kwon show you what your eyes will look like during the consultation? Like photoshop a picture or something?


----------



## CallMeHyung

During the consultation, he just uses the pointy poker to kind of show you where the double eyelid will be (there is a temporary crease formed after the poker is dug into your eye socket. Don't worry, it doesn't really hurt). No photoshop I believe. I haven't ever read of anyone getting PS done to their faces at Teuim


----------



## CallMeHyung

Day 10- The bruises under my eyes have completely disappeared, but I have continued to ice my eyes as my lids are still a bit swollen when I close my eyes or when I look upwards. I dont -have- to put concealer on my eyelids or under my eyes anymore as they look natural enough for me to go out and not look like a freak. There is a little red line where the doctor cut my eyes and put stitches in. This weather isnt the best for my skin because it is pretty cold outside but super hot indoors whenever you go to shop/restaurants, so it can be quite drying. When I wake up in the mornings, it feels almost normal now for me so its quite nice. The thing about double eyelid surgery is that you will feel pulling in your eyes, even after the stitches are taken out, so this feeling of normalcy is quite a change. In the evenings, I still have to be careful not to rub or tug my eyelids when I wash them, as there is still soreness and a bit of pain if I press on them too hard. I visited Apgujeong the other day and frankly, it was frightening and I am glad that Teuim is not located there. When you walk to plastic surgery street there, it is like you have gone to mainland China, with most of the PS clinics there advertising in simplified Chinese as well as Korean. Its not PS itself that is scary, but the fact that this area almost seems Factory-like? (I also passed by Grand in Sinsa and Dream in Apgujeong. These two places were MASSIVE SHINY BUILDINGS that looked like apartment buildings!!) Please do your research into your clinics if you plan on going to these places! If you have a Chinese-speaking friend, even better, because they probably have people from Mainland China reviewing these places rather than English-speaking foreigners. 

Lets be real. All PS consultation and what you want can pretty much be done with hand gestures and pictures. All the post-surgery care is going to be pretty constant and youll be able to find all of it online. Im still really glad I went to Teuim though, for now. Sitting in Kkanbu and waiting for my fried chicken right now. Mmm. Fried chicken. (The doctor said I could eat whatever I wanted after the surgery, although some Chinese-backgrounded folk have said to avoid seafood/fried food/salty/spicy food after the surgery. Lets be real though. How can you come to Korea as a foreigner and not try their fried chicken??) 

Also, a note on concealers- Be sure to bring an extremely creamy under-eye concealer because you will NOT like the feeling of bristles and a brush close to your eye area after your stitches are freshly out. It WILL feel sore. You will also probably be using more concealer than usual because these arent dark circles we are talking about. These are legitimately deep red/brown bruises in your inner corners from epi. The first day, I tried using MUFEs HD cover and it creased four hours in, even with intense hydration underneath. I had to go to Olive and Young (Korean drugstore) to get the Maybelline instant age rewind which was wayyyyyyyyy more expensive than in the US. I like Nars creamy concealer, but Im not sure about whether the coverage will be enough to cover those epi bruises or not. Ive also heard that Nars creases like crazy if you use too much of it  under your eyes. Men: Suck it up and stock up on a good concealer before you come. If youre too embarrassed to go to Sephora and ask the makeup artists to help you there, bring your best female friend along to colour match you. Having obvious makeup on as a guy (too light or too dark under the eyes/or a crease-y mess) is just as bad as walking out into the streets with obvious epi bruises.


----------



## Tyler_Durden

@Hyung 

Your review is super informative... Thank you!


----------



## dream17

north_star said:


> Hey asiandreams, I did non incisional double eyelids at another clinic about 3 years ago. It loosened within 2 years and that's the reason why I did the revisional surgery with teuim this time round. Also, my right eyelid loosened more than my left so that prompted my revisional surgery.
> 
> I think the burial technique works for some but for others with e.g. thicker eyelids, mongolian fold etc, it places more stress on the suture and cause it to loosen over time. For my case, my lids are not thin, but also not significantly thick. I think the bigger culprit could be my very severe mongolian fold because I did double eyelid surgery without epi the previous time.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Hi, i am also considering to do non-incisional. Was your non incisional the DST method/double embedding method? 
I also have the same type of lids as you, and what you said is making me re-consider non-incisional method


----------



## Wayne83

jillyqueen said:


> Anw. Here are my eyes at 4 months. (1 more day till 4 months).
> U can see that they have evened out since my last pic.
> View attachment 2778793


hi jillian do u have kaokao id i want to ask some things about dr kwon


----------



## Wayne83

Hi,  anyone here knows that does Dr Kwon do upper eyelid retraction revision? Had undergone multiple upper eyelid surgeries on the same eye and it has caused my eye to have a different shape and look overcorrected.


----------



## north_star

dream17 said:


> Hi, i am also considering to do non-incisional. Was your non incisional the DST method/double embedding method?
> I also have the same type of lids as you, and what you said is making me re-consider non-incisional method



I cant remember what method mine was.. it  was too long ago. yeah do think carefully, but a few other factors can affect the success/failure of the non-incisional method e.g. presence of mongolian fold, ptosis etc. Mine loosened partly cos of mongolian fold i believe. Non-incisional do has its pros too.. such as not leaving a visible scar on the eyelid like how incisional ones do, and of cos less invasive. Perhaps non-incisional is a better and more conservative primary surgery you could consider.


----------



## jillyqueen

Hi it's jillyqueen. This is not my latest pic btw. Check my 8.5 month pic. I did post


----------



## Wayne83

Does anyone have Dr Kwon email?


----------



## lolipop32Swiss

I dont know why people would even go to dr kwon.

I have visited him and wanted to leave as fast as possible!

After checking pictures on their computer, my impression about him was confirmed. He is famous marketing and needs all this blog and marketing to be known of. He is not even nice to bégin with and he told me during consultation many procédures I need to do but my eyes look actually ok. I have uneven eyes and after visiting 12 clinics this week, I booked at Oscar clinic. Dr Baik famous for eyes but only for korean. Somehow à group from kakao went there, they used good le translation and did research together and found that place. I knew about it but never checked it out because I had no pictures. All website in korean so cant be bothered. Then I went there for my friend from this forum who helped me à lot with ré searching because we both like vickybabyswl eyes so we search together.


Now, I want to keep that address secret but I was sad not to have know this clinic before and if there are too many foreigners coming they May in crease their price because for now they dont do any marketing at all and we are paying local price. Means 3 times the price that I would pay at teuim for ugly eyes. 

Ôscar does face only and filles injection.  Body and face.

My friends work in ps business and I have never seen régular works like this before on eyes.

And dr s baik saw my uneven eyes and he was the only one. I m the type of person who is willing to pay more to have skilled dr s like dr Dr kim from april 31 but you will be pleased to hear that you can skilled doctor with normal price.

You go and check it out yourself. I saw révisions cases before and after pix and they look amazing.


As for fc, dr Baik knew I booked it with Dr Lee from Da.  Then he gave me free recommendations and he said I ll be ok good hands too even tho dr Baik is also doing fc. Ended up same recommendations as dr lee and he saw what was wrong with my face without 3d ct scan. 


You can kakao me if you want me to share about my expérience with Dr kwon. I went there with another super nice girl I met through this forum. She still came with me during consultation even tho she had fc at da and Maybe consultation with Dr kwon waste of time.

swiss07102010


----------



## CallMeHyung

...?? I'd like you to share with all of us what you found so repugnant about Dr. Kwon? As for why you want to keep Dr. Baek a secret, I also don't understand since you seem to be so satisfied with your experience? 

I did a tiny bit of googling, and you can easily find out the address of this clinic that lolipop is talking about. It is outside Isu station. Honestly, from the pictures, it looks like he's done a fine job, but it's ridiculous to say that Dr. Kwon creates 'ugly eyes.' How insulting of you, considering that many people in this thread have had work done by him. Are you calling all of our eyes ugly now? 

Website below: http://www.oscar-ps.com/html/02_eye/01_eye.asp (korean) 
http://www.oscar-ps.com/landing/ch120516/ (Chinese) 

Oscar's PS clinic is outside Isu station exit 6. It's ridiculous you're trying to keep things like this a secret when these forums are a space for sharing. Please tell us about your negative experience with Dr. Kwon.


----------



## jillyqueen

CallMeHyung said:


> ...?? I'd like you to share with all of us what you found so repugnant about Dr. Kwon? As for why you want to keep Dr. Baek a secret, I also don't understand since you seem to be so satisfied with your experience?
> 
> 
> 
> I did a tiny bit of googling, and you can easily find out the address of this clinic that lolipop is talking about. It is outside Isu station. Honestly, from the pictures, it looks like he's done a fine job, but it's ridiculous to say that Dr. Kwon creates 'ugly eyes.' How insulting of you, considering that many people in this thread have had work done by him. Are you calling all of our eyes ugly now?
> 
> 
> 
> Website below: http://www.oscar-ps.com/html/02_eye/01_eye.asp (korean)
> 
> http://www.oscar-ps.com/landing/ch120516/ (Chinese)
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar's PS clinic is outside Isu station exit 6. It's ridiculous you're trying to keep things like this a secret when these forums are a space for sharing. Please tell us about your negative experience with Dr. Kwon.




Thumbs up to your comment &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## noitsyou

lolipop32Swiss said:


> I dont know why people would even go to dr kwon.
> 
> I have visited him and wanted to leave as fast as possible!
> 
> After checking pictures on their computer, my impression about him was confirmed. He is famous marketing and needs all this blog and marketing to be known of. He is not even nice to bégin with and he told me during consultation many procédures I need to do but my eyes look actually ok.



I had the opposite experience, he said I only needed epi and advised against lateral canthoplasty.


----------



## Wayne83

Hi anyone in the forum can let me know does Dr Kwon reply to his email because I dont want to go to Korea and realize he doesnt do upper eyelid retraction revision


----------



## zwc

Wayne83 said:


> Hi anyone in the forum can let me know does Dr Kwon reply to his email because I dont want to go to Korea and realize he doesnt do upper eyelid retraction revision


It is paris85@naver.com


----------



## Wayne83

anyone knows roughly how long will he take to reply to emails?


----------



## zwc

Wayne83 said:


> anyone knows roughly how long will he take to reply to emails?


It can take him a few days to a week.


----------



## noitsyou

He replied to my email in the same day this month.


----------



## CallMeHyung

Heya everyone. I just have a one month-ish update that I'd like to write out here. I didn't swell up too badly right after the surgery and my swelling is going down slightly unevenly, but steadily. The scars on my right eye are fading really, really well and I am confident that they will disappear soon enough. I can go out without makeup on my eyes no problem and it looks normal enough that I really don't think people can tell I've had anything done. I also don't have any of the characteristic 'bumpy' scarring that some of the people on this forum/soompi have talked about, so I am happy about that. When I press on my eyes, I can still feel a tiny bit of soreness, but there are some things I'd like to address at this point. 

1) There is still redness in the inner corners of my eyes from the epi procedure. I think the worst part about it is not being able to really... Touch that area during the daytime when I'm out. I don't want it to get infected because it doesn't feel like it's 110% 'normal' to me yet. The redness isn't that noticeable and it is easily, easily covered up by concealer, but it gets more red if you do put makeup on it for the day then take it off in the evening. I was used to just tugging gently at the inner corners to clean out that area in the mornings in the past (for eye mucus, whatevs, not TMI) but now I have to be really careful with that area. Did any of you guys have the same kinda deal with the epi healing slower? It doesn't hurt or anything, but it is definitely not completely-normal-feeling

2) I don't know if this is a part of the recovery period or if it will completely pass, but this past week, I have noticed my eyelid area on both my eyes kind of... Twitching when I laugh really hard/randomly as I go about my daily activities. It's not like a really huge twitch where strangers would be able to see it, but I can definitely feel the involuntary muscle spasm if I place my finger gently over my eyelid. I don't know. This also doesn't hurt, but it sure is an annoyance. I hope it's not working to loosen my stitches or it's just my body and nerves getting used to having the foreign thread inside me. 

3) Okay. Here is one thing about Dr. Kwon that I REALLY did notice. If you are asking him for an OUTfolder, bring pictures to clarify exactly where you want the beginning of your outfolder line to start. Go open up a picture of Won Bin or Sui He right now. Look at how his line begins a bit behind the inner corner of his eyes? I'd say... About 0.5mm or so? That was kind of how I imagined my outfolder line would look like. Now go and open up a picture of Takeshi Kaneshiro. Even though his line is completely parallel in length to his entire eye, the beginning part of his double eyelid is still quite a bit above the location of his inner corners. I definitely had a human reference for Dr. Kwon to look at, but I think we weren't in complete agreement about what exactly an outfolder was. My right eye at this point looks like an 'in-out' folder, where my line starts at the corner of my eye and extends outwards. My left eye is parallel, but only slightly. I have that 'Takeshi Kaneshiro' length, but not its height in relation to the eye, so it is 'slightly' parallel. I have to preface that I thought it was pretty clear that this was not what I envisioned, but due to the 'closeness' of the parallel line, my eyes don't look that uneven at all. 

I think you guys just have to be really, really, REALLY clear and DEFINITELY double check and show the doctor exactly where you want your line to start and how high you want it to be. Emphasize it again and again because even looking at his pictures of 'parallel' creases, Dr. Kwon in the largeeee majority of cases does a line that still tends towards super low and 'natural.' I put natural in quotes because E. Asian people can still have parallel lids that aren't shaped like in-out folders. I'm not dissatisfied, but I can't say in good conscience that I am 110% satisfied. My eyes look nice and I thought I made myself clear, but there was a disconnect in the end.


----------



## hopefulbliss

CallMeHyung said:


> Heya everyone. I just have a one month-ish update that I'd like to write out here. I didn't swell up too badly right after the surgery and my swelling is going down slightly unevenly, but steadily. The scars on my right eye are fading really, really well and I am confident that they will disappear soon enough. I can go out without makeup on my eyes no problem and it looks normal enough that I really don't think people can tell I've had anything done. I also don't have any of the characteristic 'bumpy' scarring that some of the people on this forum/soompi have talked about, so I am happy about that. When I press on my eyes, I can still feel a tiny bit of soreness, but there are some things I'd like to address at this point.
> 
> 1) There is still redness in the inner corners of my eyes from the epi procedure. I think the worst part about it is not being able to really... Touch that area during the daytime when I'm out. I don't want it to get infected because it doesn't feel like it's 110% 'normal' to me yet. The redness isn't that noticeable and it is easily, easily covered up by concealer, but it gets more red if you do put makeup on it for the day then take it off in the evening. I was used to just tugging gently at the inner corners to clean out that area in the mornings in the past (for eye mucus, whatevs, not TMI) but now I have to be really careful with that area. Did any of you guys have the same kinda deal with the epi healing slower? It doesn't hurt or anything, but it is definitely not completely-normal-feeling
> 
> 2) I don't know if this is a part of the recovery period or if it will completely pass, but this past week, I have noticed my eyelid area on both my eyes kind of... Twitching when I laugh really hard/randomly as I go about my daily activities. It's not like a really huge twitch where strangers would be able to see it, but I can definitely feel the involuntary muscle spasm if I place my finger gently over my eyelid. I don't know. This also doesn't hurt, but it sure is an annoyance. I hope it's not working to loosen my stitches or it's just my body and nerves getting used to having the foreign thread inside me.
> 
> 3) Okay. Here is one thing about Dr. Kwon that I REALLY did notice. If you are asking him for an OUTfolder, bring pictures to clarify exactly where you want the beginning of your outfolder line to start. Go open up a picture of Won Bin or Sui He right now. Look at how his line begins a bit behind the inner corner of his eyes? I'd say... About 0.5mm or so? That was kind of how I imagined my outfolder line would look like. Now go and open up a picture of Takeshi Kaneshiro. Even though his line is completely parallel in length to his entire eye, the beginning part of his double eyelid is still quite a bit above the location of his inner corners. I definitely had a human reference for Dr. Kwon to look at, but I think we weren't in complete agreement about what exactly an outfolder was. My right eye at this point looks like an 'in-out' folder, where my line starts at the corner of my eye and extends outwards. My left eye is parallel, but only slightly. I have that 'Takeshi Kaneshiro' length, but not its height in relation to the eye, so it is 'slightly' parallel. I have to preface that I thought it was pretty clear that this was not what I envisioned, but due to the 'closeness' of the parallel line, my eyes don't look that uneven at all.
> 
> I think you guys just have to be really, really, REALLY clear and DEFINITELY double check and show the doctor exactly where you want your line to start and how high you want it to be. Emphasize it again and again because even looking at his pictures of 'parallel' creases, Dr. Kwon in the largeeee majority of cases does a line that still tends towards super low and 'natural.' I put natural in quotes because E. Asian people can still have parallel lids that aren't shaped like in-out folders. I'm not dissatisfied, but I can't say in good conscience that I am 110% satisfied. My eyes look nice and I thought I made myself clear, but there was a disconnect in the end.



Thanks for your review, as I'm thinking of getting eye revision at Teuim. I can say from personal experience that the "eye twitch" muscle spasms that you're feeling is normal because I also felt the same thing about one month post-op even though I only did non-incision. Give it another month or more and the tightness will subside along with the uncomfortable feeling.


----------



## raEEv3

CallMeHyung said:


> Heya everyone. I just have a one month-ish update that I'd like to write out here. I didn't swell up too badly right after the surgery and my swelling is going down slightly unevenly, but steadily. The scars on my right eye are fading really, really well and I am confident that they will disappear soon enough. I can go out without makeup on my eyes no problem and it looks normal enough that I really don't think people can tell I've had anything done. I also don't have any of the characteristic 'bumpy' scarring that some of the people on this forum/soompi have talked about, so I am happy about that. When I press on my eyes, I can still feel a tiny bit of soreness, but there are some things I'd like to address at this point.
> 
> 1) There is still redness in the inner corners of my eyes from the epi procedure. I think the worst part about it is not being able to really... Touch that area during the daytime when I'm out. I don't want it to get infected because it doesn't feel like it's 110% 'normal' to me yet. The redness isn't that noticeable and it is easily, easily covered up by concealer, but it gets more red if you do put makeup on it for the day then take it off in the evening. I was used to just tugging gently at the inner corners to clean out that area in the mornings in the past (for eye mucus, whatevs, not TMI) but now I have to be really careful with that area. Did any of you guys have the same kinda deal with the epi healing slower? It doesn't hurt or anything, but it is definitely not completely-normal-feeling
> 
> 2) I don't know if this is a part of the recovery period or if it will completely pass, but this past week, I have noticed my eyelid area on both my eyes kind of... Twitching when I laugh really hard/randomly as I go about my daily activities. It's not like a really huge twitch where strangers would be able to see it, but I can definitely feel the involuntary muscle spasm if I place my finger gently over my eyelid. I don't know. This also doesn't hurt, but it sure is an annoyance. I hope it's not working to loosen my stitches or it's just my body and nerves getting used to having the foreign thread inside me.
> 
> 3) Okay. Here is one thing about Dr. Kwon that I REALLY did notice. If you are asking him for an OUTfolder, bring pictures to clarify exactly where you want the beginning of your outfolder line to start. Go open up a picture of Won Bin or Sui He right now. Look at how his line begins a bit behind the inner corner of his eyes? I'd say... About 0.5mm or so? That was kind of how I imagined my outfolder line would look like. Now go and open up a picture of Takeshi Kaneshiro. Even though his line is completely parallel in length to his entire eye, the beginning part of his double eyelid is still quite a bit above the location of his inner corners. I definitely had a human reference for Dr. Kwon to look at, but I think we weren't in complete agreement about what exactly an outfolder was. My right eye at this point looks like an 'in-out' folder, where my line starts at the corner of my eye and extends outwards. My left eye is parallel, but only slightly. I have that 'Takeshi Kaneshiro' length, but not its height in relation to the eye, so it is 'slightly' parallel. I have to preface that I thought it was pretty clear that this was not what I envisioned, but due to the 'closeness' of the parallel line, my eyes don't look that uneven at all.
> 
> I think you guys just have to be really, really, REALLY clear and DEFINITELY double check and show the doctor exactly where you want your line to start and how high you want it to be. Emphasize it again and again because even looking at his pictures of 'parallel' creases, Dr. Kwon in the largeeee majority of cases does a line that still tends towards super low and 'natural.' I put natural in quotes because E. Asian people can still have parallel lids that aren't shaped like in-out folders. I'm not dissatisfied, but I can't say in good conscience that I am 110% satisfied. My eyes look nice and I thought I made myself clear, but there was a disconnect in the end.



Would you say he's not good for high creases then? I already have double eyelids but it is very hooded and I would like to see them larger. I do notice that majority of his after photos he posts are very natural and low crease, which is fine if you like that. But I would like a higher crease. Should I avoid Dr. Kwon?


----------



## CallMeHyung

I think he prefers not to do creases that are too high. Even if they are high, they will be more conservative than what other PS clinics in Korea can do for you. It will have to be your own decision in the end, but I recommend consulting at other clinics that are known for being more friendly to those 'dolly eye' looks... Cinderella comes to mind.


----------



## north_star

Its been 3 months since my surgery and i am still having the tight feeling in my eyes.. is this normal? anyone had the same experience? I am attributing it to ptosis correction but am not sure if it could be due to the fact that my crease is very deeply anchored, so causing more stress on the levator muscle. I did notice that my crease is alot deeper this time as compared to my previous buried suture surgery (w/o ptosis correction). Feeling quite stressed about this..


----------



## jillyqueen

North Star I'm at 9 months and tightness is still there


----------



## mickely

Hey call me hyung, 

I too have the same problems as you.  Coming to 1 month post op from teuim.  I also asked specifically for a high parallel  out fold, but got a in-out sorta fold. From a far it would look like a tapered crease instead.  Again epi scar is red and a bit noticeable on the left side, Which is quite concerning since I didn't have that issue with my primary epicanthoplasty. I like the height and shape atm but the only thing I really dislike is the sudden drop  in size/thickness of the crease as it approaches the medial canthus on the left  side making it look somewhat unnatural. The right-side despite it being in out parallel, I still manage to accept. So Yea Dr kwon definition of parallel is certainly different from what we were used to.. Kinda disappointed really knowing  that I had shown  him  pictures of my definition of parallel multiple times. He said he can do all types of eyes.. 

Again like other had mentioned I feel my right medial canthus is open more than my left... 

For those contemplating teuim for primary, I think you can get a better deal with similar if not better work elsewhere, teuim is the most expensive out of all my consults. I would have gone with other clinic if my case were primary.. 

Anyway will provide another update at the 3 months mark hopefully things would have turned for the better then... So far I am not super duper impressed by teuim 

PS..  beware of the mean surgical nurse..  She literally pulled and pushed my eyelid and medial canthus after the surgery just to show some trainee doc the aesthetic difference between Chinese and Korean..  Damn lady do u know how painful it was.  Though the nurse that clean ur wound and remove the stitches is soo freaking nice


----------



## north_star

I also got an in-out kind of fold that is parallel at the top and sharply tapers in at the inner corners. What I wanted was an in-fold that very gradually tapers out. Maybe he tends to do the same type of crease for most people? Something for the rest to note about. 

@mickely what were you seeking to correct for your revision surgery? how do you think of the revision results?


----------



## beefnoodo

I've been considering going to Dr Kwon for my DES as well.

I currently have double eyelids but they are somewhat hooded and are not always present. They're not very deep and so I'd like to have prominent creases that are higher up. I'm not too picky about whether it needs to be parallel or in-out fold, whatever works better for my face. 

In my email exchange with Dr Kwon he mentioned I should have DES (non-incisional bc I have thin eyelid skin) + Ptosis correction + Epicanthoplasty.. but I'm a little hesitant with non-incisional, I've heard that they have a tendency to become undone - is this true? Do any of you know anyone who has undergone these procedures and after a few years have noticed it has become undone?

I'm having a hard time trying to find a reputable clinic that specializes in eye surgery as I'm nervous they may pull a switcheroo on me


----------



## iljs92

beefnoodo said:


> I've been considering going to Dr Kwon for my DES as well.
> 
> I currently have double eyelids but they are somewhat hooded and are not always present. They're not very deep and so I'd like to have prominent creases that are higher up. I'm not too picky about whether it needs to be parallel or in-out fold, whatever works better for my face.
> 
> In my email exchange with Dr Kwon he mentioned I should have DES (non-incisional bc I have thin eyelid skin) + Ptosis correction + Epicanthoplasty.. but I'm a little hesitant with non-incisional, I've heard that they have a tendency to become undone - is this true? Do any of you know anyone who has undergone these procedures and after a few years have noticed it has become undone?
> 
> I'm having a hard time trying to find a reputable clinic that specializes in eye surgery as I'm nervous they may pull a switcheroo on me



Hi! I have a friend who did it 4 years ago and she said that hers started to loosen, but that was 4 years ago and the surgeon she had wasn't good. They have more complicated procedures now so it really depends on the surgeon but I think since your lids are thin there's good chance yours will stay.


----------



## beefnoodo

^ Oh man! I think that's what's making me hesitant..

I'm looking for a permanent result as I'm coming from overseas and am investing time and money into this procedure.. so I'm a little wary when it comes to non-incisional. I don't want to have to book a revisional surgery a few years down the road because I chose a "less permanent" procedure.. Could you please elaborate what you mean by "loosen"? Like is the crease no longer visible? I have a crease right now but I'm afraid that if I undergo surgery to create a higher/more visible crease and it becomes undone, I may wind up without my original crease at all!

Do you or anyone else on this forum know of any other reputable clinics/surgeons? I don't mind if they are on the smaller side as I'm paranoid of the switcheroo anyhow, yet I don't want to sacrifice safety either...

Thanks for your input!!


----------



## north_star

jillyqueen said:


> It has been 8.5 months. And I feel that my eyes have changed further. It is more symmetric and the look has softened. I no longer have the shocked look that I used to have on one of my eyes. &#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909097



Hi Jillyqueen, your eyes at 8.5 months look great and natural.  I was also looking at the pics you posted in the earlier stages.. do you think the distance between your brow and eye widened over time? 

I feel that right now my brows and eyes are a little too close, and am hoping it somehow widens and become more natural over time... not sure if that's possible.


----------



## jillyqueen

Hi. The distance was naturally narrow even before the surgery. I don't know if it was the same for u. But to me he didn't change it. 

Just that I use my forehead muscles less, so I have to raise my eyebrows less to open my eyes, so the distance appears narrower


----------



## north_star

okk.. im sending you a pm.. pls check your mailbox!


----------



## nliu48

i am new to this forum therefore i can not start my own thread. But i have some concerns..i don't know you have come across with this situation before. i have already set up my plans going to korea in the middle of may to do epi, but i just realize that time i will have my period, i don' t know if i can go through the surgery or get good post-op recovery when i am having a period. i heard that it is easily going to get infected and i am so scared. I already bought my plane ticket and i do not know what to do now.
can anybody help and answer my concerns? thank you!!!!


----------



## popcorndreams

So it seems as if Dr Kwon was one type of style. Those people who wanted parallel folds aren't too happy because his method is very conservative. 
I'm wondering if I should go back to his clinic for a revision because he doesn't seem to be able to do the parallel folds or big eyes that most people want. 
I asked him for a slightly parallel and mine is very tapered. The size of my folds are very small now and you can't even see it if I put eyeliner on. 
I like that his style is natural but I wanted more of a difference in my eyes.


----------



## mickely

north_star said:


> I also got an in-out kind of fold that is parallel at the top and sharply tapers in at the inner corners. What I wanted was an in-fold that very gradually tapers out. Maybe he tends to do the same type of crease for most people? Something for the rest to note about.
> 
> @mickely what were you seeking to correct for your revision surgery? how do you think of the revision results?



Mine was tapered from other  clinic,  I wanted  high caucasian like parallel, he understood he was on like caucasian right , then he said he can do all types of eyes,  I was convinced then,  now not so much.  
 The right eyes is low parallel that look somewhat tapered from a distance, the left was too tapered I feel esp with my current eyelid height, the transition from parallel  to tapered is too sudden making it look odd.. If it's a smoother transition I ll just accept it..  Sigh I paid so much money on him.  

Don't think Koreans doc do high fold in  General.  Was watching this YouTube video by a Singaporean blogger who had hers at JW,  her friend wanted the same thing  as me, high parallel  the surgeon  was like why do u wan t high fold,  it doesn't look good. I think low fold is better 
. It s the aesthetic difference really,  perhaps I should go Japan  instead,  their celebs have eyes I want  ... 

Pm me if I wan pics,  I can't seem to upload them from my mobile.  Kakao : SaphireL


----------



## hewlette

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CallMeHyung

mickely said:


> Mine was tapered from other  clinic,  I wanted  high caucasian like parallel, he understood he was on like caucasian right , then he said he can do all types of eyes,  I was convinced then,  now not so much.
> The right eyes is low parallel that look somewhat tapered from a distance, the left was too tapered I feel esp with my current eyelid height, the transition from parallel  to tapered is too sudden making it look odd.. If it's a smoother transition I ll just accept it..  Sigh I paid so much money on him.
> 
> Don't think Koreans doc do high fold in  General.  Was watching this YouTube video by a Singaporean blogger who had hers at JW,  her friend wanted the same thing  as me, high parallel  the surgeon  was like why do u wan t high fold,  it doesn't look good. I think low fold is better
> . It s the aesthetic difference really,  perhaps I should go Japan  instead,  their celebs have eyes I want  ...
> 
> Pm me if I wan pics,  I can't seem to upload them from my mobile.  Kakao : SaphireL


Except plenty of (East) Asians are born with naturally parallel folds... Which doesn't necessarily make them 'Caucasian'
Ex: Sui He, Won Bin, Takeshi Kaneshiro, Hu Bing, Yu Kiu, Zhao Wei, among COUNTLESS others

Or they get cosmetic surgery to make them slightly/extremely parallel and it doesn't seem to be an issue and looks great on them too! 
Ex: Raymond Lam (HK Actor), Fan Bing Bing, Lee Bing Bing, Huang Xiao Ming, etc...! 

It is DEFINITELY an aesthetic thing w/ Dr. Kwon and his mentality b/c there is no way I believe that a surgeon like him is medically incapable of creating that fold. It's merely about stitch placement at the inner corner that affects where the line starts.


----------



## north_star

I definitely think Dr Kwon has the ability to create all sorts of folds, as I have seen different kinds of folds on his website. In my case, I wanted a very low and thin crease but ended up with one that i feel is too big for me, but which some of you might consider a conservative fold. It is all quite subjective. For example I have heard many people saying he tend to do small and natural creases, but in my opinion, his style look more like dolly eyes to me. 

Which led me to wonder how those earlier people who got the right type of crease they want communicated to him.. or did his style just started drifting towards the in-out crease that most of us get nowadays.


----------



## beefnoodo

I've been wanting to undergo the DES in Korea for quite some time but am a bit hesitant with what clinic/surgeon to go with after hearing many horror stories with factory-like clinics. UNTIL I learned about Dr Kwon at Teuim. I visited his website and did lots of research into other clinics (of course the popular/more commercial clinics.. I don't know anyone local enough to know about other smaller scale clinics) and noticed he specializes with DES. When I stumbled on this thread and this forum, I noticed quite a few people have underwent DES with Dr Kwon and can say positive things.

Having said that, I'm VERY nervous and don't really know what to expect.. I had an online consult with Teuim and a few other clinics and basically most of them  have recommended non-incision + epi but I'm a bit skeptical about the longevity of non-incision.. any opinions? Also, what are some things to be prepared to speed up recovery?

I'm pretty set on going this year (hopefully) but was hoping I could hear some of your thoughts/experiences with consults from other clinics and results


----------



## Kate2015

Hi everyone,

thank you a lot for all your reviews! I'm considering Dr.Kwon for my eyelid surgery but now I'm a bit concerned because he seems to do very natural folds, even if you tell him to make large crease. :/
I already have natural tapered double eyelids which actually looks a lot like some of the results he does. But I want to have large parallel eyelids and now I'm concerned that after the surgery the difference will be only minimal. I want the crease to be still large and visible even after applying 2-3mm thick eyeliner. For example I like Fan Bingbing's eyes. 

Those of you who asked him to do such a large crease but received a too natural and tapered one:
Can I ask you how your eyes looked like before surgery? I heard not all eyes are suitable for creating such a look for example because of skull structure. Maybe that's why he did smaller crease? But in that case he should have told you before the surgery... 

Can you recommend any other surgeons or reviews of surgeons who does this kind of large parallel eyelids? Do you have pictures/reviews or know someone who got large parallel eyelids from Dr.Kwon?


----------



## cardamine

jillyqueen said:


> Anyway, to all forumners, if u are considering double eyelid surgery. I recommend Dr Kwon he really takes care of you. After the injection, the swelling went down by almost half.  My eyes look more symmetrical at day 7. And I can already tell that it's going to look great. Most doctors would have just dismissed it and asked the patient to give it time. But Dr Kwon actually took time off to give me the injection, even though he was in the midst of another surgery.
> 
> I paid (slightly more than) 1.5 times more for Dr Kwon compared to other clinics like Wonjin. And it's worth it. It's your face ladies,  don't stinge. Through this experiance, I learnt that the eyelid surgery is not as simple as people think. Yes it's a very common surgery, but NOT simple. An eye specialist is necessary not a mere "board certified surgeon".


I know this is an old post but this person talked about how the doctor left to give injections during the middle of another surgery... is this not alarming to anyone else but me?? Is this normal practice? Why would a doctor just leave in the middle of surgery?


----------



## jillyqueen

He left in the middle of my surgery. Cause the anesthesia wore out. And it became very uncomfortable, he had to give me additional shots. And then went out to take a break
It's normal.


----------



## mickely

hmmm... i didnt know huang xiao ming had eye surgery but i do know won bin and takeshi kaneshiro did though LOL...  won bin right eyes was single before and as for takeshi's he had both done.. i watched his old movies, he was single-eyelid then and that was about 10-15 years ago.. he looked great then and now... 

Anyway does anyone know whether Dr Kwon offers free revision ?

@callmehyung.... i told dr kwon i want high "caucasian like' parallel because that seems to be the most comprehensive description..since its not typical for Koreans to be born with high parallel eyelids.. i worried he might not understand what an asian high parallel is....

@kate2015, I know dr kwon can do high folds if you INSIST but its not so much the height of the double eyelid that bothers me it's more the shape of it, it is not the usually parallel eyelid that u see, imagine a parallel eyelid that narrow towards the canthus instead of being open like most, fan bing bing, won bin etc.. that shape doesnt look natural if it is coupled with a high eyelid fold.. might work on a low parallel fold though which is what a lot of the eyelids shown in his website look like... i guess if you decide to go with him ask him whether he could make an open parallel... i was disappointed because I know I specifically ask for the open type and ended up with a tapered-parallel type...


----------



## Dollypolly

Hi 
Finally I have decided to go to korea for my double eyelid surgery. May I know what kind of medication or any cream I need to bring along for post surgery care?


----------



## Dollypolly

CallMeHyung said:


> Dr. Kwon finished drawing on my eyes and from here on out, lets split my surgery into three parts.
> 
> 1) I was lying there, still listening to my heart rate on the nearby monitor when Dr. Kwon said, You are going to sleep for a while. I wasnt aware that any non-local anesthesia was going to be performed on me (my bad for not asking I guess), so in surprise, I started counting the seconds between the moment he uttered that statement and when I started feeling strange. For those of you who have never taken drugs or been knocked out before, it will be an equally strange experience for you as it was for me. After I counted 15 seconds, my mind felt like it was being shut down or wrenched away from me, the music in the background screeching into one prolonged sound. The next thing I knew, I was seeing a kaleidoscope of colours that took the bass of the music to drum into one symphony in my mind. I was one with my mind, aware that there were cuts going my eyelids, but I was fine with that. I was also vaguely aware of where my limbs were, but I couldnt really move them. I was more occupied with my sensory experience at the time though. I felt like I was inside my conscious and that I was in complete communication with my own mind. I could feel my own breathing in my head and I could also control the patterns in the changing colours that I was seeing (they changed depending on the pressure being put onto my eyes/what was being done to me). I could also make specific words light up and explode with colour at will. It was a very cool experience and I am pretty sure that this is what taking certain illegal drugs can do for you (not that Im in a huge rush to go take illicit drugs now). Before I knew it, I was slowly regaining feeling in my limbs and my inhibitions were definitely lowered. I started laughing because I found this whole sensory experience so funny. Dr. Kwon left the surgical room while one/two nurses were left with me. One was applying pressure with icy patches to my eyes. At one point, she told me to open my eyes and when I did, I was like Oh Wow, what is this pulling feeling yikes (it wasnt painful at that point, just unpleasant)
> 
> 2) Dr. Kwon returned after about 10-15 minutes, at which point he put some eyedrops in my eyes, and I started laughing out loud (he probably thought I was cray, because he said, Why? when I started laughing). I remember thinking it was funny that these drops stung more than the actual surgery. The doctor started doing the epicanthoplasty and also doing the embedding in my eyes. Other people have mentioned that epi was the most painful part of the surgery for them, but it wasnt for me. It was just a very strange experience that felt like I was getting a nose-job because of the strong, hammer-like pressure being applied in the top portion of my nose. It did feel very strange and definitely did not feel like that was where my eye-corners were. The holes/threading was also okay, until the very end of the second part of the surgery when I feel like my anesthesia was wearing off. I was whimpering under the hands of Dr. Kwon at that point because of how unpleasant the entire thing was. It was quite a painful experience feeling the texture of the thread being pulled through your eyelids and tightened. I started screaming in my brain, BEAUTY IS PAIN. BEAUTY IS PAIN. At one point, Dr. Kwon had to stop and inject more anesthesia in my eyes because he probably realized Id probably be in serious tears if he didnt. The additional local anesthesia shots were semi-painful but they really did not hurt compared to the threading I started feeling in both my eyes. Here, Dr. Kwon left again to let the drugs kick in and to take another break.
> 
> 3) I asked the nurse how much longer she thought I had left in the surgery, and she guesstimated about an hour. I was really hoping that the anesthesia was kicking in with full force at this point as I did not want a repeat of the end-portion of the second part of my surgery. I also really, really had to pee because of the IV bag being completely emptied into my body, but obviously I could not so I held it in for dear life. I had gone to the washroom to empty my bladder before the surgery, but I guess that wasnt enough? Dr. Kwon eventually came back and finished the stitching on my eyes/final touch ups which took about an hour as the nurse earlier guessed. I guess the stitches were the easiest part of the surgery because Dr. Kwon engaged in some pretty friendly chit chat with his nurses at this point. From what I picked up, they were talking about one of the nurses boyfriends (namja chingoo?) who was a computer programmer. He seems to be on pretty good terms with his staff, which was nice. Anyway, towards the end of the third part of the surgery, it started hurting again, but not as badly as before. I just sucked it because I knew he was nearing the end of the surgery (you can guesstimate because of the direction that the stitches are going in). I thanked the doctor after the surgery finished, the nurse bandaged me up with two hard things between my nose bridge, Alice came in and showed me the fat that they had cut out of my eyelids, and I was led over to the recovery room. I felt tired, like someone had punched both my eyes with their fists, but was fine overall. I just really had to pee.
> 
> *Recovery*: The first day was the worst. I felt really groggy when I got home and I could hardly open my eyes. I also felt really tired overall and was really low-energy. Teuim gives you two eye patches that you can use for icing/hot pack-ing, antibiotics for three days (that have a tylenol in them that you can take optionally. I did not), and some antiseptic cream that you can apply to your stitches after your bandages are taken off.
> 
> While bandages are on (for one to two days), there is going to be a lot of buildup on your eyelashes from dried tears/eye mucus. It was hard for me to open my eyes in the morning as they were sealed shut. Dont hesitate to ask for saline water from the clinic and remember to bring Q-tips. to clean your eyes/eyelashes. The worst part for me was walking out in public with my plastic-surger-ied face after the procedure. Yes, it is a common sight in Korea, but do not underestimate the knowing looks on the peoples faces, especially in busy busy Gangnam. Taking off the bandages did not hurt very much, although when the nurse got too close to my epi stitches, it did sting. When the bandaids came off, I no longer had a huge issue with the eye mucus, but I did notice that I had uneven swelling and also dark red bruising under the inner corners of my eyes from the epi. I had to religiously ice my eyes for three days followed by hot compresses until my stitches were out on day 6, which was supposed to help with swelling, but I dont know if it made that huge of a difference. Better to be safe than sorry, I guess.
> 
> Ive read people saying that taking out the stitches hurt a lot for them. Compared to my anesthesia wearing off during my surgery, the pain was negligible to nothing. It honestly felt like someone was lightly pinching my eyes, even when it came to the epi stitches. The most freaky part of getting them removed was the nurse peeling back my lower eyelid and removing the stitches from the inside of my eye. I guess I was also very calm and very still, so it probably gave the nurse an easier time not having a squirming patient on the table. I saw Dr. Kwon after and he told me that my swelling was going down unevenly and that I needed to icepack a lot more, but that my eyes looked fine otherwise. He told me that because I had asked for a higher lid, I should expect more swelling in general. I thanked him one last time and left the plastic surgery center. Six days later, with concealer under my eyes, I was able to walk out without sunglasses and look -relatively- normal. Sure, there was still that slight sausage-like effect on my eyelids, but I looked passable as a human overall. Will continue to update as time goes on, but I can say that I am pretty happy with my results so far and I have a very realistic mindset about healing/how long it will take for a full recovery.


Thanks for your detail experience!! Hope to get more of your updates soon!!


----------



## CallMeHyung

Hi guys. A bit over the two month mark in recovery at the moment. The scars in my eyes are almost completely gone, but I can still see faint, faint red lines where he cut into my lid (partial incisions) and also feel the bumps where he threaded my eyelids. The inner corners of my eyes still get red though, especially when I use any products like tinted moisturizer/concealer on or around that area. Also, if you use any concealer/foundation OVER your actual 'line' that has been created, you will notice after a few hours that product tends to... collect there? Hmm... How to describe this. Basically, when you completely close your eyes, you will see your foundation 'collecting' where the line is, so you see a line of foundation where the line is. Is this normal for people with double eyelids? I have no idea, but I have a feeling that it isn't. 

I am okay with the epi area taking longer to recover because the stitches are on the inside I believe. It's fine, because the redness isn't permanent, but it is still annoying. 

As for the crease height, I think that it has definitely decreased by about... 30-40% of where it was from the first week of swelling. To be honest, I think it's at where it is supposed to be now. I'm not swollen at all and it looks pretty darn natural. The only thing is, again, is that my eyes are *VERY* slightly parallel as opposed to what I imagined and asked for (see discussion above with other purseblog members). They definitely aren't completely tapered, but you have to be a few inches away from my face to tell. Iunno. I'm satisfied enough with how it looks that there is no way I would go through the hassle of going all the way to Korea again to get it 'fixed'. I'm fine with the way that my eyes have turned out and when I see myself barefaced in the mornings and evening, I am finally satisfied with the way I look instead of thinking, 'ugh. My eyes are so.... Ugh' and that is just the hugest relief that I have taken away from this surgery.

Mentality is extremely important going into this. If you are looking for purely external validation from others, it might not be the wisest thing to jump the gun and just go to Korea. I honestly thought this would be a natural progression of my life, so it feels... Fated that I would do this? I know what a botched job is, and Dr. Kwon definitely did NOT botch my face. I'll keep updating with time, but would I have chosen a different surgeon in Korea if I could do it all over again? 

As a foreigner, unless I had a local Korean friend, probably not. You guys will understand if you visit Apgujeong. That place did not make me feel safe at all. You may be getting a steal there and your results may be amazing. You may get your high, perfectly parallel, Won-Bin ish eyelids, but I felt really uncomfortable there. I honestly did. Dr. Kwon may not be 'worth it' in the end and please only trust Alice with a grain of salt (she is iffy about telling the truth, like who actually did her eyelids), but I went in completely trusting him and I came out.... 85% trusting him? He promised no scars. We shall see, but I am optimistic that in another 2-4 months, I will see close to nothing. He promised parallel lids with someone I gave him human evidence to look at. I'll give him a 50% here. 

That's all for now. Ask any questions if you'd like (if I haven't already answered it in a past post. Won't answer redundant questions and waste space/time so I hope you go through posts carefully)


----------



## asianguy1234567

@CallMeHyung: Would you mind posting some before & after pictures?


----------



## CallMeHyung

Two more things: 

REFRAIN from bending over lower than your waist or doing any gymnastics or handstands. Blood will RUSH into your eyelids and you will feel incredible and uncomfortable amounts of pressure in the area. Any of you guys know how long it'll take before we can do fancy upside down yoga again?  

Also... I've used contractubex on my eyelids every day. I know you won't be able to find this scar cream everywhere (and I only got this because it was mentioned in the forums here, but Dr. Kwan did NOT recommend any specific cream and the nurses did not either). The active ingredients in contractubex are extractum cepae, heparin, and allantoin. I'm pretty sure any other scar cream will work, but just so you guys know  

Anyway, I've attached a before picture of my eyes and an 'after' picture I JUST literally took in crappy lighting in my room (a bit more than two months after the surgery). I've also attached a during picture at the one/two week mark where you can still see the dark red bruising where I got the epi. I wanted to upload this pic with the rest of the images, but the forum wouldn't let me so... *shrug*

http://imgur.com/euEI6yU

The difference may also seem bigger than it is because I pretty much never took pictures of myself without glasses before the surgery. In the 'before' picture I am also smiling (hence dat aegyo-sal) that will scrunch up my eye shape a bit more. I was pretty much deadpan in the face in the rest of the photos, so just keep that in mind. 

Also... Sorry about the different quality in the pictures. The after was taken with an iPhone and the before/during-s were taken with the phone that I was traveling with at the time.


----------



## chlak5

CallMeHyung said:


> Two more things:
> 
> REFRAIN from bending over lower than your waist or doing any gymnastics or handstands. Blood will RUSH into your eyelids and you will feel incredible and uncomfortable amounts of pressure in the area. Any of you guys know how long it'll take before we can do fancy upside down yoga again?
> 
> Also... I've used contractubex on my eyelids every day. I know you won't be able to find this scar cream everywhere (and I only got this because it was mentioned in the forums here, but Dr. Kwan did NOT recommend any specific cream and the nurses did not either). The active ingredients in contractubex are extractum cepae, heparin, and allantoin. I'm pretty sure any other scar cream will work, but just so you guys know
> 
> Anyway, I've attached a before picture of my eyes and an 'after' picture I JUST literally took in crappy lighting in my room (a bit more than two months after the surgery). I've also attached a during picture at the one/two week mark where you can still see the dark red bruising where I got the epi. I wanted to upload this pic with the rest of the images, but the forum wouldn't let me so... *shrug*
> 
> http://imgur.com/euEI6yU
> 
> The difference may also seem bigger than it is because I pretty much never took pictures of myself without glasses before the surgery. In the 'before' picture I am also smiling (hence dat aegyo-sal) that will scrunch up my eye shape a bit more. I was pretty much deadpan in the face in the rest of the photos, so just keep that in mind.
> 
> Also... Sorry about the different quality in the pictures. The after was taken with an iPhone and the before/during-s were taken with the phone that I was traveling with at the time.


What kind of eyes did you go for? I'm looking to do eyelid revision and scar treatment from previous work. I also want to get my epicanthoplasty done and as well as my lateral canthopexy. Notice it is different from later canthoplasty where canthopexy open up the outer corners but you can always change the tilt of your outer corners. For example, you can have less slanted eyes etc. I'm looking for buried tapered infold crease where you cannot see the crease at all. Is Kwon a good candidate who will do that? I hear he doesn't mess around with lateral canthoplasty/canthopexy so I'm a bit worried. Also, I'm looking to get fat graft done at Teuim. Is that a good idea to do full prp fat graft at teuim although they aren't known for that? Teuim website is also outdated saying they offer rhinoplasty. What's your overall experience? Would you have gone to Teuim again second chance and not just finding out about Teuim on purse forum. I'm currently leaning on Dream but I also have JW, Teuim, and ChungdamU on my list.


----------



## CallMeHyung

Q: What kind of eyes did you go for? 
A: Parallel outfolder eyes (which he didn't give me, as you can see). This was answered in several past posts 

Q: Lateral canthoplasty 
A: Cannot comment as my eyes were never slanted upwards and I never looked for that surgery

Q: Is Kwon good with a super natural line that is a double eyelid that is hardly visible? 
A: Yes, he is good with super natural eyes. Just emphasize and show him what exactly you want in that 'natural' category. I'm pretty sure he'll be even more happy to give you those kinda eyes if you're a boy, but I don't think you are one. 

Q: Fat graft at Teuim
A: I don't know if I can recommend that. Someone from this forum had a reallyyyyy bad experience with it in the past (look through my old posts for a link) 

Q: Overall experience
A: Read past posts please. I think I addressed this question several times.


----------



## zwc

CallMeHyung said:


> Two more things:
> 
> REFRAIN from bending over lower than your waist or doing any gymnastics or handstands. Blood will RUSH into your eyelids and you will feel incredible and uncomfortable amounts of pressure in the area. Any of you guys know how long it'll take before we can do fancy upside down yoga again?
> 
> Also... I've used contractubex on my eyelids every day. I know you won't be able to find this scar cream everywhere (and I only got this because it was mentioned in the forums here, but Dr. Kwan did NOT recommend any specific cream and the nurses did not either). The active ingredients in contractubex are extractum cepae, heparin, and allantoin. I'm pretty sure any other scar cream will work, but just so you guys know
> 
> Anyway, I've attached a before picture of my eyes and an 'after' picture I JUST literally took in crappy lighting in my room (a bit more than two months after the surgery). I've also attached a during picture at the one/two week mark where you can still see the dark red bruising where I got the epi. I wanted to upload this pic with the rest of the images, but the forum wouldn't let me so... *shrug*
> 
> http://imgur.com/euEI6yU
> 
> The difference may also seem bigger than it is because I pretty much never took pictures of myself without glasses before the surgery. In the 'before' picture I am also smiling (hence dat aegyo-sal) that will scrunch up my eye shape a bit more. I was pretty much deadpan in the face in the rest of the photos, so just keep that in mind.
> 
> Also... Sorry about the different quality in the pictures. The after was taken with an iPhone and the before/during-s were taken with the phone that I was traveling with at the time.


callmehyung, hi - sorry to bother you. Out of curiosity, how big is your eyelid with your eyes open in mm and how tall is your crease with your eyes closed? I am just curious because most of Kwon's patients say he gives them small crease but I think I like the size you are at right now (from looking at the picture). I am seeing him end of this month so I am just trying to gather as much info about Kwon's work. I appreaciate your help. Thank you..


----------



## CallMeHyung

zwc said:


> callmehyung, hi - sorry to bother you. Out of curiosity, how big is your eyelid with your eyes open in mm and how tall is your crease with your eyes closed? I am just curious because most of Kwon's patients say he gives them small crease but I think I like the size you are at right now (from looking at the picture). I am seeing him end of this month so I am just trying to gather as much info about Kwon's work. I appreaciate your help. Thank you..


uhh... I don't think telling the doctor how many mm you want is a good idea. He told me he gave me the highest crease possible between my eye's natural distance to my eyebrow w/ it still looking natural. Not everyone's distance between the two is the same, so you can just ask the same. He was probably even more conservative in his height approach because I'm a boy.


----------



## mickely

hey guys, for those who are interested. B/A pics posted at the link below. 2 months update from teuim (revisional DES + EPI)

http://forum.purseblog.com/asian-pl...-eyelids-surgery-647083-102.html#post28557693


----------



## HJ88

CallMeHyung said:


> Hi guys. A bit over the two month mark in recovery at the moment. The scars in my eyes are almost completely gone, but I can still see faint, faint red lines where he cut into my lid (partial incisions) and also feel the bumps where he threaded my eyelids. The inner corners of my eyes still get red though, especially when I use any products like tinted moisturizer/concealer on or around that area. Also, if you use any concealer/foundation OVER your actual 'line' that has been created, you will notice after a few hours that product tends to... collect there? Hmm... How to describe this. Basically, when you completely close your eyes, you will see your foundation 'collecting' where the line is, so you see a line of foundation where the line is. Is this normal for people with double eyelids? I have no idea, but I have a feeling that it isn't.
> 
> I am okay with the epi area taking longer to recover because the stitches are on the inside I believe. It's fine, because the redness isn't permanent, but it is still annoying.
> 
> As for the crease height, I think that it has definitely decreased by about... 30-40% of where it was from the first week of swelling. To be honest, I think it's at where it is supposed to be now. I'm not swollen at all and it looks pretty darn natural. The only thing is, again, is that my eyes are *VERY* slightly parallel as opposed to what I imagined and asked for (see discussion above with other purseblog members). They definitely aren't completely tapered, but you have to be a few inches away from my face to tell. Iunno. I'm satisfied enough with how it looks that there is no way I would go through the hassle of going all the way to Korea again to get it 'fixed'. I'm fine with the way that my eyes have turned out and when I see myself barefaced in the mornings and evening, I am finally satisfied with the way I look instead of thinking, 'ugh. My eyes are so.... Ugh' and that is just the hugest relief that I have taken away from this surgery.
> 
> Mentality is extremely important going into this. If you are looking for purely external validation from others, it might not be the wisest thing to jump the gun and just go to Korea. I honestly thought this would be a natural progression of my life, so it feels... Fated that I would do this? I know what a botched job is, and Dr. Kwon definitely did NOT botch my face. I'll keep updating with time, but would I have chosen a different surgeon in Korea if I could do it all over again?
> 
> As a foreigner, unless I had a local Korean friend, probably not. You guys will understand if you visit Apgujeong. That place did not make me feel safe at all. You may be getting a steal there and your results may be amazing. You may get your high, perfectly parallel, Won-Bin ish eyelids, but I felt really uncomfortable there. I honestly did. Dr. Kwon may not be 'worth it' in the end and please only trust Alice with a grain of salt (she is iffy about telling the truth, like who actually did her eyelids), but I went in completely trusting him and I came out.... 85% trusting him? He promised no scars. We shall see, but I am optimistic that in another 2-4 months, I will see close to nothing. He promised parallel lids with someone I gave him human evidence to look at. I'll give him a 50% here.
> 
> That's all for now. Ask any questions if you'd like (if I haven't already answered it in a past post. Won't answer redundant questions and waste space/time so I hope you go through posts carefully)



Just FYI it is totally normal to get makeup "collecting" along your double eye line. 

I have really huge dolly eyes (naturally) and this always happens to me, esp when I wear creme eyeshadowp


----------



## popcorndreams

mickely said:


> hey guys, for those who are interested. B/A pics posted at the link below. 2 months update from teuim (revisional DES + EPI)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/asian-pl...-eyelids-surgery-647083-102.html#post28557693



Your eyes look natural but I would be so mad if I had to go back for a revision for a 2nd time.
Has Dr Kwon said anything about your inner corners? Im thinking he isn't very skilled at parallel lids and I'm worried about going back in a few months for a revision with him.


----------



## mickely

popcorndreams said:


> Your eyes look natural but I would be so mad if I had to go back for a revision for a 2nd time.
> Has Dr Kwon said anything about your inner corners? Im thinking he isn't very skilled at parallel lids and I'm worried about going back in a few months for a revision with him.



yea to be honest i dont think he is great with parallel lids either, perhaps because he likes to do the taper-type parallel fold. i will email him on the 3 months mark so that he has to address the problem instead of asking me to wait. perhaps i should have kept it tapered instead but a tapered high fold will look somewhat down syndrome-ish. sigh~  yea it's a nuisance when tiny problem like this happens

u had ur primary with him as well?


----------



## beefnoodo

mickely said:


> yea to be honest i dont think he is great with parallel lids either, perhaps because he likes to do the taper-type parallel fold. i will email him on the 3 months mark so that he has to address the problem instead of asking me to wait. perhaps i should have kept it tapered instead but a tapered high fold will look somewhat down syndrome-ish. sigh~  yea it's a nuisance when tiny problem like this happens
> 
> u had ur primary with him as well?



Hey Mickely - to your point about Dr Kwon producing taper-type parallel fold.. It sounds like the type of fold I'm looking for, something like the following:






Is this what you were referring to when you mentioned taper-type parallel fold? I don't want a fully parallel fold but rather something that is more tapered but does not touch the inner corners, just slightly above it.


----------



## mickely

beefnoodo said:


> Hey Mickely - to your point about Dr Kwon producing taper-type parallel fold.. It sounds like the type of fold I'm looking for, something like the following:
> 
> View attachment 3005053
> 
> View attachment 3005054
> 
> 
> Is this what you were referring to when you mentioned taper-type parallel fold? I don't want a fully parallel fold but rather something that is more tapered but does not touch the inner corners, just slightly above it.



Yea it's somethinglike that but just so u knowthe risk of it being completely tapered is high  like  the others before me,  what's worst is when one eye is parallel and the other tapered like mine.. But iI can' completely blame him though ttissuechanges during hhealing, just my luck I guess.  If urs is primary u might have better results than me, just be firm with him about what you want.  He is a ggoodasurgeon nonetheless


----------



## summertea

CallMeHyung said:


> Dr. Kwon finished drawing on my eyes and from here on out, lets split my surgery into three parts.
> 
> 1) I was lying there, still listening to my heart rate on the nearby monitor when Dr. Kwon said, You are going to sleep for a while. I wasnt aware that any non-local anesthesia was going to be performed on me (my bad for not asking I guess), so in surprise, I started counting the seconds between the moment he uttered that statement and when I started feeling strange. For those of you who have never taken drugs or been knocked out before, it will be an equally strange experience for you as it was for me. After I counted 15 seconds, my mind felt like it was being shut down or wrenched away from me, the music in the background screeching into one prolonged sound. The next thing I knew, I was seeing a kaleidoscope of colours that took the bass of the music to drum into one symphony in my mind. I was one with my mind, aware that there were cuts going my eyelids, but I was fine with that. I was also vaguely aware of where my limbs were, but I couldnt really move them. I was more occupied with my sensory experience at the time though. I felt like I was inside my conscious and that I was in complete communication with my own mind. I could feel my own breathing in my head and I could also control the patterns in the changing colours that I was seeing (they changed depending on the pressure being put onto my eyes/what was being done to me). I could also make specific words light up and explode with colour at will. It was a very cool experience and I am pretty sure that this is what taking certain illegal drugs can do for you (not that Im in a huge rush to go take illicit drugs now). Before I knew it, I was slowly regaining feeling in my limbs and my inhibitions were definitely lowered. I started laughing because I found this whole sensory experience so funny. Dr. Kwon left the surgical room while one/two nurses were left with me. One was applying pressure with icy patches to my eyes. At one point, she told me to open my eyes and when I did, I was like Oh Wow, what is this pulling feeling yikes (it wasnt painful at that point, just unpleasant)
> 
> 2) Dr. Kwon returned after about 10-15 minutes, at which point he put some eyedrops in my eyes, and I started laughing out loud (he probably thought I was cray, because he said, Why? when I started laughing). I remember thinking it was funny that these drops stung more than the actual surgery. The doctor started doing the epicanthoplasty and also doing the embedding in my eyes. Other people have mentioned that epi was the most painful part of the surgery for them, but it wasnt for me. It was just a very strange experience that felt like I was getting a nose-job because of the strong, hammer-like pressure being applied in the top portion of my nose. It did feel very strange and definitely did not feel like that was where my eye-corners were. The holes/threading was also okay, until the very end of the second part of the surgery when I feel like my anesthesia was wearing off. I was whimpering under the hands of Dr. Kwon at that point because of how unpleasant the entire thing was. It was quite a painful experience feeling the texture of the thread being pulled through your eyelids and tightened. I started screaming in my brain, BEAUTY IS PAIN. BEAUTY IS PAIN. At one point, Dr. Kwon had to stop and inject more anesthesia in my eyes because he probably realized Id probably be in serious tears if he didnt. The additional local anesthesia shots were semi-painful but they really did not hurt compared to the threading I started feeling in both my eyes. Here, Dr. Kwon left again to let the drugs kick in and to take another break.
> 
> 3) I asked the nurse how much longer she thought I had left in the surgery, and she guesstimated about an hour. I was really hoping that the anesthesia was kicking in with full force at this point as I did not want a repeat of the end-portion of the second part of my surgery. I also really, really had to pee because of the IV bag being completely emptied into my body, but obviously I could not so I held it in for dear life. I had gone to the washroom to empty my bladder before the surgery, but I guess that wasnt enough? Dr. Kwon eventually came back and finished the stitching on my eyes/final touch ups which took about an hour as the nurse earlier guessed. I guess the stitches were the easiest part of the surgery because Dr. Kwon engaged in some pretty friendly chit chat with his nurses at this point. From what I picked up, they were talking about one of the nurses boyfriends (namja chingoo?) who was a computer programmer. He seems to be on pretty good terms with his staff, which was nice. Anyway, towards the end of the third part of the surgery, it started hurting again, but not as badly as before. I just sucked it because I knew he was nearing the end of the surgery (you can guesstimate because of the direction that the stitches are going in). I thanked the doctor after the surgery finished, the nurse bandaged me up with two hard things between my nose bridge, Alice came in and showed me the fat that they had cut out of my eyelids, and I was led over to the recovery room. I felt tired, like someone had punched both my eyes with their fists, but was fine overall. I just really had to pee.
> 
> *Recovery*: The first day was the worst. I felt really groggy when I got home and I could hardly open my eyes. I also felt really tired overall and was really low-energy. Teuim gives you two eye patches that you can use for icing/hot pack-ing, antibiotics for three days (that have a tylenol in them that you can take optionally. I did not), and some antiseptic cream that you can apply to your stitches after your bandages are taken off.
> 
> While bandages are on (for one to two days), there is going to be a lot of buildup on your eyelashes from dried tears/eye mucus. It was hard for me to open my eyes in the morning as they were sealed shut. Dont hesitate to ask for saline water from the clinic and remember to bring Q-tips. to clean your eyes/eyelashes. The worst part for me was walking out in public with my plastic-surger-ied face after the procedure. Yes, it is a common sight in Korea, but do not underestimate the knowing looks on the peoples faces, especially in busy busy Gangnam. Taking off the bandages did not hurt very much, although when the nurse got too close to my epi stitches, it did sting. When the bandaids came off, I no longer had a huge issue with the eye mucus, but I did notice that I had uneven swelling and also dark red bruising under the inner corners of my eyes from the epi. I had to religiously ice my eyes for three days followed by hot compresses until my stitches were out on day 6, which was supposed to help with swelling, but I dont know if it made that huge of a difference. Better to be safe than sorry, I guess.
> 
> Ive read people saying that taking out the stitches hurt a lot for them. Compared to my anesthesia wearing off during my surgery, the pain was negligible to nothing. It honestly felt like someone was lightly pinching my eyes, even when it came to the epi stitches. The most freaky part of getting them removed was the nurse peeling back my lower eyelid and removing the stitches from the inside of my eye. I guess I was also very calm and very still, so it probably gave the nurse an easier time not having a squirming patient on the table. I saw Dr. Kwon after and he told me that my swelling was going down unevenly and that I needed to icepack a lot more, but that my eyes looked fine otherwise. He told me that because I had asked for a higher lid, I should expect more swelling in general. I thanked him one last time and left the plastic surgery center. Six days later, with concealer under my eyes, I was able to walk out without sunglasses and look -relatively- normal. Sure, there was still that slight sausage-like effect on my eyelids, but I looked passable as a human overall. Will continue to update as time goes on, but I can say that I am pretty happy with my results so far and I have a very realistic mindset about healing/how long it will take for a full recovery.


 



I was laughing all the way while reading your post and I couldn't agree more especially your point 1 and 2! Your description is totally what I've experienced too!


----------



## summertea

My experience with Dr Kwon was ok. It's not true that he suggested Ptosis, des & epi to all.
He told me to do epi and eyebrow lift, and des if I want. But since it's an option, I went ahead with only epi and eyebrow lift. 3 weeks have passed and I do regret not taking his advice to do the des as well.
Just a side note, his manager, Alice, is really not someone whom you want to make friend with but she's the only one who speaks English besides Dr Kwon. So you still need her nonetheless...
Dr has 2 nurses assisting him. As previous patients have mentioned, 1 of them is super sweet and gentle whereas the other one is just so so rough! Haha...


----------



## mickely

summertea said:


> My experience with Dr Kwon was ok. It's not true that he suggested Ptosis, des & epi to all.
> He told me to do epi and eyebrow lift, and des if I want. But since it's an option, I went ahead with only epi and eyebrow lift. 3 weeks have passed and I do regret not taking his advice to do the des as well.
> Just a side note, his manager, Alice, is really not someone whom you want to make friend with but she's the only one who speaks English besides Dr Kwon. So you still need her nonetheless...
> Dr has 2 nurses assisting him. As previous patients have mentioned, 1 of them is super sweet and gentle whereas the other one is just so so rough! Haha...



Haha Alice, she was so indifferent,  uncaring to a point of being cold  when I first met her,  but after I decided to have  there, she had a 180 attitude  change it was funny to watch, she became so cute and caring and nice, trying to maintain teuim image perhaps..  Girin on the other hand was so nice from the moment I walked in till I left, contemplating  lateral canthoplasty there.. Man I missed Seoul


----------



## popcorndreams

mickely said:


> yea to be honest i dont think he is great with parallel lids either, perhaps because he likes to do the taper-type parallel fold. i will email him on the 3 months mark so that he has to address the problem instead of asking me to wait. perhaps i should have kept it tapered instead but a tapered high fold will look somewhat down syndrome-ish. sigh~  yea it's a nuisance when tiny problem like this happens
> 
> u had ur primary with him as well?



No I had my revision with him but I wasn't happy with the outcome so I will be going back for another revision -_-
I also have one parallel and one tapered lid. He said he will do a slightly parallel fold but they are not even really parallel. I'll have to reconsider going back to him since all these patients with problems are commenting here.


----------



## mickely

popcorndreams said:


> No I had my revision with him but I wasn't happy with the outcome so I will be going back for another revision -_-
> I also have one parallel and one tapered lid. He said he will do a slightly parallel fold but they are not even really parallel. I'll have to reconsider going back to him since all these patients with problems are commenting here.



Did he agree to free revision?  Yea one of my eye is tapered too,  it's annoying really but I don't even know where to go anymore,  I feel most Korean doc do the same type.


----------



## popcorndreams

mickely said:


> Did he agree to free revision?  Yea one of my eye is tapered too,  it's annoying really but I don't even know where to go anymore,  I feel most Korean doc do the same type.



He did but lets see if he sticks to his word. I will be going in a few months but I'm consulting at other clinics too. I heard JW and Cinderella is good for higher folds


----------



## 7Chanel7

popcorndreams said:


> He did but lets see if he sticks to his word. I will be going in a few months but I'm consulting at other clinics too. I heard JW and Cinderella is good for higher folds





I'm thinking of Cinderella as well.  Just sent them an email.  Btw, does anyone know what INTL airport is the closest to the PS district in Gangnam?


----------



## beefnoodo

@7Chanel7 - Incheon airport would be best. When are you planning on going to Korea? In my online consult with Cinderella, they told me I would be sedated... Which is kind of scary for me because as far as I understand, Teuim does local anesthesia so you're completely awake. I'm just afraid the larger clinics may pull a switcheroo D:


----------



## popcorndreams

beefnoodo said:


> @7Chanel7 - Incheon airport would be best. When are you planning on going to Korea? In my online consult with Cinderella, they told me I would be sedated... Which is kind of scary for me because as far as I understand, Teuim does local anesthesia so you're completely awake. I'm just afraid the larger clinics may pull a switcheroo D:



When I did my surgery at Teuim I was only awake for the second half. They sedated me for the first half and then woke me up.


----------



## 7Chanel7

beefnoodo said:


> @7Chanel7 - Incheon airport would be best. When are you planning on going to Korea? In my online consult with Cinderella, they told me I would be sedated... Which is kind of scary for me because as far as I understand, Teuim does local anesthesia so you're completely awake. I'm just afraid the larger clinics may pull a switcheroo D:





Really?  Yeah that's scary.  But also because I would assume they need me awake to have me open my eyes to get a better gauge of the symmetry.  The fact that I'll be sedated through out, I'm nervous that my lids won't be symmetric.  Ugh.  Switcheroos are not cool and I'd be so pissed.  Can't believe they'd do that.


----------



## 7Chanel7

beefnoodo said:


> @7Chanel7 - Incheon airport would be best. When are you planning on going to Korea? In my online consult with Cinderella, they told me I would be sedated... Which is kind of scary for me because as far as I understand, Teuim does local anesthesia so you're completely awake. I'm just afraid the larger clinics may pull a switcheroo D:




Oh sorry, forgot to mention that I'll be going there late July.  Was supposed to to early July but things pushed back recently.


----------



## HJinSeoul

Hi there, I was wondering if any of you know if Dr. Kwon performs lower blepharoplasty? There is no info on the website....


----------



## copenhagen78

beefnoodo said:


> Hey Mickely - to your point about Dr Kwon producing taper-type parallel fold.. It sounds like the type of fold I'm looking for, something like the following:
> 
> View attachment 3005053
> 
> View attachment 3005054
> 
> 
> Is this what you were referring to when you mentioned taper-type parallel fold? I don't want a fully parallel fold but rather something that is more tapered but does not touch the inner corners, just slightly above it.



oh i love this type of crease! hopefully i can get this when i visit him in september!


----------



## copenhagen78

By the way, anyone going on September ? The more the merrier!


----------



## beefnoodo

@copenhagen78 - I'm going to Korea in early September. Are you going to get it done with Dr Kwon? I booked a few consults with other clinics including JW and Cinderella


----------



## copenhagen78

beefnoodo said:


> @copenhagen78 - I'm going to Korea in early September. Are you going to get it done with Dr Kwon? I booked a few consults with other clinics including JW and Cinderella



what date you will be there ? i was thinking about 10-21 September. I'm aiming for Dr Kwon but can consider other as well, I haven't finalized the list yet. I'm going for Epi and Revision DES if needed.

Lets PM, do you use Kakao or any messaging app ? I just downloaded Kakao since everyone here is using it 

My kakao id dehetoxic


----------



## anqixx

Hi everyone! I gained a lot from this forum hence I think that I should update my surgery as well. I did non incision
Double eyelid surgery, epi and ptosis correction 2 weeks ago with Dr Kwon. Although many said that the surgery is not v painful, but to me it is! Especially the injection part when I could see Dr Kwon lifting my eyelid and inject my inner eyelid. Okay the surgery took around 2 hours, and the pain starts to kick in more when the anesthesia is over. But I felt better after eating the pain killer given by the nurses. 
The total for all my surgeries is 3.3mil won. Initially the lady quoted me 3.6mil. 

These are my before and after pictures:
Before
http://postimg.org/image/eyoeudu1b/
Now(2 weeks plus after surgery)
http://postimg.org/image/w5xb7wrl3/
http://postimg.org/image/mnm4fdjdf/

I don't know why but my eyes seems to be more droopy now than before so I'm quite worried about it. But before I left Korea back to Singapore, Dr Kwon assured me that it would be better after 3-6months hence I just have to wait :/


----------



## mickely

anqixx said:


> Hi everyone! I gained a lot from this forum hence I think that I should update my surgery as well. I did non incision
> Double eyelid surgery, epi and ptosis correction 2 weeks ago with Dr Kwon. Although many said that the surgery is not v painful, but to me it is! Especially the injection part when I could see Dr Kwon lifting my eyelid and inject my inner eyelid. Okay the surgery took around 2 hours, and the pain starts to kick in more when the anesthesia is over. But I felt better after eating the pain killer given by the nurses.
> The total for all my surgeries is 3.3mil won. Initially the lady quoted me 3.6mil.
> 
> These are my before and after pictures:
> Before
> http://postimg.org/image/eyoeudu1b/
> Now(2 weeks plus after surgery)
> http://postimg.org/image/w5xb7wrl3/
> http://postimg.org/image/mnm4fdjdf/
> 
> I don't know why but my eyes seems to be more droopy now than before so I'm quite worried about it. But before I left Korea back to Singapore, Dr Kwon assured me that it would be better after 3-6months hence I just have to wait :/



it is the swelling dont worry, one of my eyes was real droopy too after surgery but now they are ok.. 3.3mil for primary surgery (DES+epi) ?


----------



## anqixx

Hello!


----------



## anqixx

mickely said:


> it is the swelling dont worry, one of my eyes was real droopy too after surgery but now they are ok.. 3.3mil for primary surgery (DES+epi) ?



Hello! Do you know how long will it takes for it to be not droopy and no swelling? Yeap 3.3mil for DES, ptosis correction and epi. My airbnb host(Korean) told me that it is very expensive and said that it would be cheaper if he had gone with me for consultation as they will charge their local much cheaper than foreigner.


----------



## mickely

anqixx said:


> Hello! Do you know how long will it takes for it to be not droopy and no swelling? Yeap 3.3mil for DES, ptosis correction and epi. My airbnb host(Korean) told me that it is very expensive and said that it would be cheaper if he had gone with me for consultation as they will charge their local much cheaper than foreigner.



he probably wants commission, but he s right, teuim is more expensive than most clinic, swelling will disappear by 3 months, but honestly ur eyes were hardly droopy at all, one of my eye was literally only half open then but it normalised gradually by 6 weeks.


----------



## lovelyday23

anqixx said:


> Hello! Do you know how long will it takes for it to be not droopy and no swelling? Yeap 3.3mil for DES, ptosis correction and epi. My airbnb host(Korean) told me that it is very expensive and said that it would be cheaper if he had gone with me for consultation as they will charge their local much cheaper than foreigner.


why don't you make a deal with the clinic, could get more bargaining instead of going their with your host.


----------



## HJ88

lovelyday23 said:


> why don't you make a deal with the clinic, could get more bargaining instead of going their with your host.



I think she's saying that after she already paid her host told her she paid too much. By that point, there's nothing in it for him, he's probably just stating the facts


----------



## daveyboi

Hey guys,

I just came back from Korea on the 31st of May.  I just want to say, this forum has been really helpful for people like myself in terms of hearing personal stories and experiences.  Its why I felt I couldnt be selfish and withhold information especially since I knew that other people could benefit from the stories.  I know I did.    

I arrived on May 21st from Canada and left on May 31st.  I went to Korea to do DE + ptosis correction + EPI.  Total cost after negotiating was 4.5MM KRW.  I know its on the higher end as Ive been quoted 3.5MM KRW and as high as 5MM KRW.  However, Teium kept on popping up consistently as a good place to do DE and Dr. Kwon is famous for doing eyes.  If you check out his website, youll see several hundred before and after pictures of people hes dealt with.  

Just a heads up, hes known to be more conservative with his creases so if youre a female, some people who are looking to do dolly eyes might want to go check out some others place like Cinderella i've been told.  As well, Im a guy, but thats what Ive been reading in this forum. 

Before arriving I did a lot of reading and sent pictures of myself to several clinics with an open mind in terms of what needed to be changed.  However, I was pretty set on just doing my eyes.  I sent a picture of myself from the front, 90 degrees, and 45 degrees.  Because they will all require that.

FYI If youre interested in getting a virtual simulation of how that looks like, a few of the bigger clinics offer that.  E.g. BK Hospital and Grand Plastic Surgery.   Some of the clinics will even do Skype consultations.  All of the clinics are located in Gangnam and the subway is very simple to use and English friendly. 

I went with Dr. Kwon and didnt see other surgeons even though I booked with them.  I was booked with BK, Grand, JW, and Teium.  Even before meeting I felt as though it came down to JW , Teium, and Banobagi.  Sadly, Banobagi, never responded to my email in English.      

Usually, i would go have gone and checked out a few clinics before making my final decision, but his schedule was packed for the next day and I felt comfortable enough with him that after talking for 20 minutes I was willing do just do the operation.  FYI... you can't have food or even drink water 2 hours before the operation

In the consultation, he didnt try to upsell and was very calm.  I even tested him and asked him if there were other things I needed to fix just to see if he was money hungry.   

One of the knocks about the bigger clinics is its seen as a cash cow and they rush people in and out.  Ive read that about BK, Grand, and some of the bigger clinics.  Teium is a boutique shop and its very homely feeling.  Its busy enough that you know theyre in demand, but not super busy to the point where you feel like youre just a number.  The environment is very clean and professional.  Keep in mind, Dr. Kwon ONLY does eyes.  

When you come in and sit in the waiting area, youll see a textbook hes published with the hundreds and hundreds of operations hes done.  As well, theres a picture of him on a magazine, so apparently hes a very well known eye surgeon.  As well, I think hes the creator of the magic EPI so a lot of times hell recommend the DE with the magic EPI. 

Dr. Kwons English isnt that great and there is one nurse whose English is OK.  Everyone else knows next to none.  Its enough to communicate but my impression is if you want to be extremely specific about your specifications, you may want to bring an interpreter or make sure the other doctor is in.  From reading this forum, the other doctor is extremely fluent in English.  I know some people are very specific about the angle of the creases and height, etc.  I didn't get a chance to meet the other doctor however.  His emphasis was on natural creases as I am of Chinese descent.

Ive also read about using Seoul Touch Up as a service where they arrange your travels, hotels, and set you up with an interepreter.  Check out seoultouchup.com  

Anyways, short end of the story is I would recommend him because hes very anal about being accurate.  He kept measuring and remeasuring to make sure my eyes were even before and during the procedure.  That being said, the eyes sometimes heal unevenly and some things are beyond his control.  He mentioned how difficult my procedure was and I heard him grunting during the operation.  I got the sense he was frustrated but he also gave me a strong impression he is a bit of a perfectionalist.  In total, my operation took about 2 hours.  

Before the surgery, he even warned me it will never be 100% because I have extremely uneven eyes from birth.  FYI, if you have ptosis, he mentioned that in the long run, if you dont want your eyes to degrade as quickly, you should do laser eye correction because apparently having contacts will affect the condition.  

I apologize for the long post.  Feel free to read the other posts as well.  I agree with the majority of the people that posted here.  I dont get paid to advertise for Teium, but I know by posting, it may save people from going to some really bad surgeons that dont care.  Whatever the result is, I know it would not be for a lack of effort on his part.  Keep in mind, would you rather have someone who specializes and does just eyes or someone who does a bit of everything.


----------



## HJ88

daveyboi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just came back from Korea on the 31st of May.  I just want to say, this forum has been really helpful for people like myself in terms of hearing personal stories and experiences.  Its why I felt I couldnt be selfish and withhold information especially since I knew that other people could benefit from the stories.  I know I did.
> 
> I arrived on May 21st from Canada and left on May 31st.  I went to Korea to do DE + ptosis correction + EPI.  Total cost after negotiating was 4.5MM KRW.  I know its on the higher end as Ive been quoted 3.5MM KRW and as high as 5MM KRW.  However, Teium kept on popping up consistently as a good place to do DE and Dr. Kwon is famous for doing eyes.  If you check out his website, youll see several hundred before and after pictures of people hes dealt with.
> 
> Just a heads up, hes known to be more conservative with his creases so if youre a female, some people who are looking to do dolly eyes might want to go check out some others place like Cinderella i've been told.  As well, Im a guy, but thats what Ive been reading in this forum.
> 
> Before arriving I did a lot of reading and sent pictures of myself to several clinics with an open mind in terms of what needed to be changed.  However, I was pretty set on just doing my eyes.  I sent a picture of myself from the front, 90 degrees, and 45 degrees.  Because they will all require that.
> 
> FYI If youre interested in getting a virtual simulation of how that looks like, a few of the bigger clinics offer that.  E.g. BK Hospital and Grand Plastic Surgery.   Some of the clinics will even do Skype consultations.  All of the clinics are located in Gangnam and the subway is very simple to use and English friendly.
> 
> I went with Dr. Kwon and didnt see other surgeons even though I booked with them.  I was booked with BK, Grand, JW, and Teium.  Even before meeting I felt as though it came down to JW , Teium, and Banobagi.  Sadly, Banobagi, never responded to my email in English.
> 
> Usually, i would go have gone and checked out a few clinics before making my final decision, but his schedule was packed for the next day and I felt comfortable enough with him that after talking for 20 minutes I was willing do just do the operation.  FYI... you can't have food or even drink water 2 hours before the operation
> 
> In the consultation, he didnt try to upsell and was very calm.  I even tested him and asked him if there were other things I needed to fix just to see if he was money hungry.
> 
> One of the knocks about the bigger clinics is its seen as a cash cow and they rush people in and out.  Ive read that about BK, Grand, and some of the bigger clinics.  Teium is a boutique shop and its very homely feeling.  Its busy enough that you know theyre in demand, but not super busy to the point where you feel like youre just a number.  The environment is very clean and professional.  Keep in mind, Dr. Kwon ONLY does eyes.
> 
> When you come in and sit in the waiting area, youll see a textbook hes published with the hundreds and hundreds of operations hes done.  As well, theres a picture of him on a magazine, so apparently hes a very well known eye surgeon.  As well, I think hes the creator of the magic EPI so a lot of times hell recommend the DE with the magic EPI.
> 
> Dr. Kwons English isnt that great and there is one nurse whose English is OK.  Everyone else knows next to none.  Its enough to communicate but my impression is if you want to be extremely specific about your specifications, you may want to bring an interpreter or make sure the other doctor is in.  From reading this forum, the other doctor is extremely fluent in English.  I know some people are very specific about the angle of the creases and height, etc.  I didn't get a chance to meet the other doctor however.  His emphasis was on natural creases as I am of Chinese descent.
> 
> Ive also read about using Seoul Touch Up as a service where they arrange your travels, hotels, and set you up with an interepreter.  Check out seoultouchup.com
> 
> Anyways, short end of the story is I would recommend him because hes very anal about being accurate.  He kept measuring and remeasuring to make sure my eyes were even before and during the procedure.  That being said, the eyes sometimes heal unevenly and some things are beyond his control.  He mentioned how difficult my procedure was and I heard him grunting during the operation.  I got the sense he was frustrated but he also gave me a strong impression he is a bit of a perfectionalist.  In total, my operation took about 2 hours.
> 
> Before the surgery, he even warned me it will never be 100% because I have extremely uneven eyes from birth.  FYI, if you have ptosis, he mentioned that in the long run, if you dont want your eyes to degrade as quickly, you should do laser eye correction because apparently having contacts will affect the condition.
> 
> I apologize for the long post.  Feel free to read the other posts as well.  I agree with the majority of the people that posted here.  I dont get paid to advertise for Teium, but I know by posting, it may save people from going to some really bad surgeons that dont care.  Whatever the result is, I know it would not be for a lack of effort on his part.  Keep in mind, would you rather have someone who specializes and does just eyes or someone who does a bit of everything.



I'm not sure that the test of whether a surgeon is "money hungry" as you say is to ask them point blank "Do I need any thing else done?"

In many cases, most people could benefit from other minor operations and the surgeon is simply being honest and answering YOUR question by telling you what other surgeries might benefit you.

That is not upselling so much as it is giving a professional opinion. 

Instead, I think it's more telling if you go in there and ask for X and while you're there they randomly say "You should do A, B, C as well"...


----------



## 7Chanel7

HJ88 said:


> I'm not sure that the test of whether a surgeon is "money hungry" as you say is to ask them point blank "Do I need any thing else done?"
> 
> 
> 
> In many cases, most people could benefit from other minor operations and the surgeon is simply being honest and answering YOUR question by telling you what other surgeries might benefit you.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not upselling so much as it is giving a professional opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, I think it's more telling if you go in there and ask for X and while you're there they randomly say "You should do A, B, C as well"...




Besides, Dr Kwon only does eyes anyway so there wouldn't have been any way he could try to upsell any other types of surgeries even if he was "money hungry".  Unless you are just asking for a professional opinion rather than just "testing" the man out... as it doesn't make sense.


----------



## 7Chanel7

7Chanel7 said:


> Besides, Dr Kwon only does eyes anyway so there wouldn't have been any way he could try to upsell any other types of surgeries even if he was "money hungry".  Unless you are just asking for a professional opinion rather than just "testing" the man out... as it doesn't make sense.




This is in response to DaveyBoi's post.


----------



## HJ88

7Chanel7 said:


> Besides, Dr Kwon only does eyes anyway so there wouldn't have been any way he could try to upsell any other types of surgeries even if he was "money hungry".  Unless you are just asking for a professional opinion rather than just "testing" the man out... as it doesn't make sense.



Yep, I thought that too:s


----------



## copenhagen78

daveyboi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just came back from Korea on the 31st of May.  I just want to say, this forum has been really helpful for people like myself in terms of hearing personal stories and experiences.  Its why I felt I couldnt be selfish and withhold information especially since I knew that other people could benefit from the stories.  I know I did.
> 
> I arrived on May 21st from Canada and left on May 31st.  I went to Korea to do DE + ptosis correction + EPI.  Total cost after negotiating was 4.5MM KRW.  I know its on the higher end as Ive been quoted 3.5MM KRW and as high as 5MM KRW.  However, Teium kept on popping up consistently as a good place to do DE and Dr. Kwon is famous for doing eyes.  If you check out his website, youll see several hundred before and after pictures of people hes dealt with.
> 
> Just a heads up, hes known to be more conservative with his creases so if youre a female, some people who are looking to do dolly eyes might want to go check out some others place like Cinderella i've been told.  As well, Im a guy, but thats what Ive been reading in this forum.
> 
> Before arriving I did a lot of reading and sent pictures of myself to several clinics with an open mind in terms of what needed to be changed.  However, I was pretty set on just doing my eyes.  I sent a picture of myself from the front, 90 degrees, and 45 degrees.  Because they will all require that.
> 
> FYI If youre interested in getting a virtual simulation of how that looks like, a few of the bigger clinics offer that.  E.g. BK Hospital and Grand Plastic Surgery.   Some of the clinics will even do Skype consultations.  All of the clinics are located in Gangnam and the subway is very simple to use and English friendly.
> 
> I went with Dr. Kwon and didnt see other surgeons even though I booked with them.  I was booked with BK, Grand, JW, and Teium.  Even before meeting I felt as though it came down to JW , Teium, and Banobagi.  Sadly, Banobagi, never responded to my email in English.
> 
> Usually, i would go have gone and checked out a few clinics before making my final decision, but his schedule was packed for the next day and I felt comfortable enough with him that after talking for 20 minutes I was willing do just do the operation.  FYI... you can't have food or even drink water 2 hours before the operation
> 
> In the consultation, he didnt try to upsell and was very calm.  I even tested him and asked him if there were other things I needed to fix just to see if he was money hungry.
> 
> One of the knocks about the bigger clinics is its seen as a cash cow and they rush people in and out.  Ive read that about BK, Grand, and some of the bigger clinics.  Teium is a boutique shop and its very homely feeling.  Its busy enough that you know theyre in demand, but not super busy to the point where you feel like youre just a number.  The environment is very clean and professional.  Keep in mind, Dr. Kwon ONLY does eyes.
> 
> When you come in and sit in the waiting area, youll see a textbook hes published with the hundreds and hundreds of operations hes done.  As well, theres a picture of him on a magazine, so apparently hes a very well known eye surgeon.  As well, I think hes the creator of the magic EPI so a lot of times hell recommend the DE with the magic EPI.
> 
> Dr. Kwons English isnt that great and there is one nurse whose English is OK.  Everyone else knows next to none.  Its enough to communicate but my impression is if you want to be extremely specific about your specifications, you may want to bring an interpreter or make sure the other doctor is in.  From reading this forum, the other doctor is extremely fluent in English.  I know some people are very specific about the angle of the creases and height, etc.  I didn't get a chance to meet the other doctor however.  His emphasis was on natural creases as I am of Chinese descent.
> 
> Ive also read about using Seoul Touch Up as a service where they arrange your travels, hotels, and set you up with an interepreter.  Check out seoultouchup.com
> 
> Anyways, short end of the story is I would recommend him because hes very anal about being accurate.  He kept measuring and remeasuring to make sure my eyes were even before and during the procedure.  That being said, the eyes sometimes heal unevenly and some things are beyond his control.  He mentioned how difficult my procedure was and I heard him grunting during the operation.  I got the sense he was frustrated but he also gave me a strong impression he is a bit of a perfectionalist.  In total, my operation took about 2 hours.
> 
> Before the surgery, he even warned me it will never be 100% because I have extremely uneven eyes from birth.  FYI, if you have ptosis, he mentioned that in the long run, if you dont want your eyes to degrade as quickly, you should do laser eye correction because apparently having contacts will affect the condition.
> 
> I apologize for the long post.  Feel free to read the other posts as well.  I agree with the majority of the people that posted here.  I dont get paid to advertise for Teium, but I know by posting, it may save people from going to some really bad surgeons that dont care.  Whatever the result is, I know it would not be for a lack of effort on his part.  Keep in mind, would you rather have someone who specializes and does just eyes or someone who does a bit of everything.



Best if you can show us before and after pictures ? To ensure us this is not a marketing trick


----------



## janeybaby

Is dr Kwon the only one  who does eyes in Teuim clinic? my friend from yoga class went to him last year in September and she went from pretty girl to xxx poor girl she wanted the best and thought he was the best in Seoul for eyes but she was tricked by their blog. She told us she didnt see any nice before and after pictures but she trusted the dr to be good.
Now, she has scar from her eyes surgery but it is maybe too soon to tell? I heard patients need one year to fully recover?
She is looking for a place to redo her eyes girl. I told her to post her experience here i hope she will share with you guys. 
She is going back in September with me but can we really trust comment on this forum? i hope so because at the same time, there are some much information to read that have been useful for us.
The only bad thing is that i was registered on this forum once before and got contacted privately by girls and guys that would recommend us to go to some clinics. Better not leave your contact details on this or else you might experience this too. My mistake&#8230;
But maybe my friend was not lucky and the surgeon she got was someone else if there are any other in that clinic?


----------



## nliu48

HI!

anyone who had done medial epicanthoplasty  at teium, or any other clinic, please help me, I seriously need help on my situation, i have done my epi at teium on may 14 and now is my post-op 3 weeks. my inner corner is getting more red and little bumps are formed at lower corner below the cut. my scar is getting more visible. i do not know what to do now
my post-op day 7





my post-op 3weeks




i am uploading my pictures from my computer i don't if it works. if it doesn't can anybody tell me how to upload pictures . thank you so much

sometimes the scar has a little bit pain too, and if i use Quotip to touch the area, it hurts. I don't know what is happening, don't know if hypertrophic scar is forming , swelling still , or getting infectious,  my situation was better right after the operation and its getting worse and worse..i am not sure what to do now. anyone please help me on this; suggestions, ideas or anything.  

well i am trying to send email to teium too, but i doubt i will get anything response back though 


after i finish with my concerns and i will share my experience in a very detailed post

very appreciated!!


----------



## nliu48

continued with mine previous post\

day post-op 7 days
postimg.org/image/893efxchp/

day 3 weeks 
postimg.org/image/dyjn08inx/


PLEASE HELP ME!!!!


thank you so much guys !!!


----------



## nliu48

day post-op 7 days
http://postimg.org/image/893efxchp/


Day post-op 3 weeks
http://postimg.org/image/dyjn08inx/



Failed previous 2 times, trying another one again !


----------



## verseHG

Hi, nliu48 I think your scar heals pretty well. Maybe you should wait for at least 1 month or 2 then you can contact Teuim again to inject you with steroid or anything that will help your scar.


----------



## copenhagen78

nliu48 said:


> day post-op 7 days
> http://postimg.org/image/893efxchp/
> 
> 
> Day post-op 3 weeks
> http://postimg.org/image/dyjn08inx/
> 
> 
> 
> Failed previous 2 times, trying another one again !



it looks like post-op 7 days is healed better then post-op 3 weeks ? best if you can check with your local dermatologist, i might afraid hypertrophic is forming slowly.


----------



## nliu48

copenhagen78 said:


> it looks like post-op 7 days is healed better then post-op 3 weeks ? best if you can check with your local dermatologist, i might afraid hypertrophic is forming slowly.




HI copenhagen78, this worries me a lot, i am wondering have you came across with this situation before if you have done epi . i am live Canada, and its so difficult to book an appointment with a dermatologist. i am very depressed now


----------



## nliu48

verseHG said:


> Hi, nliu48 I think your scar heals pretty well. Maybe you should wait for at least 1 month or 2 then you can contact Teuim again to inject you with steroid or anything that will help your scar.



Hi verseHG

Just wondering, have you came across with your situation before? (if you you have done medial epi), some say its hypertrophic form phase, and i am worried 

Thanks


----------



## copenhagen78

nliu48 said:


> HI copenhagen78, this worries me a lot, i am wondering have you came across with this situation before if you have done epi . i am live Canada, and its so difficult to book an appointment with a dermatologist. i am very depressed now



Hi,

No worries, the scar is still fresh. Everybody heals differently, and expectations are different. Give it a time to heal. You probably know that scarring from this procedure is not uncommon. 

Try to apply some silicone scar gel. Best probably go to any plastic surgery clinics and have the doctor consider some kenalog/keloid injections ?

P/S: I have never done epi before, but have keloid scar from other minor surgery.


----------



## jillyqueen

nliu48 said:


> Hi verseHG
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering, have you came across with your situation before? (if you you have done medial epi), some say its hypertrophic form phase, and i am worried
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




nliu48 I had the same issue as u. It took me 6 months for the scar to heal.
So don't worry it's definitely not permanent. Some people just take longer to recover. 

I was given 6 injections by Dr Kwon. When I returned home, he advised me to go for further steroid injections, but I refused. Hence the slower recovery.

So don't worry.


----------



## nliu48

jillyqueen said:


> nliu48 I had the same issue as u. It took me 6 months for the scar to heal.
> So don't worry it's definitely not permanent. Some people just take longer to recover.
> 
> I was given 6 injections by Dr Kwon. When I returned home, he advised me to go for further steroid injections, but I refused. Hence the slower recovery.
> 
> So don't worry.



 HI jillyqueen,


did you have the same a lumpy or ridged area of skin same as i have right. cause if you check at my picture, i am having little red bumps under the scar, and my scar skin is also raised. i am so afraid its going to form hypertrophic/ keloid scar. and i didn't get any steroid injections from teuim, only i said i was allergic to antibiotics and he gave me a shot, and i asked for the second one the next day. intotal 2, but i didn't what those shots were, and i thought they were only for infections. thank you for your help, i saw your recovered picture and they are so beautiful. 


thank you



.


----------



## jillyqueen

Yes I had red bumpy skin in the Epi area. At 3 months. Dr kwon said that I had " relatively stronger wound activity than other people". But said its not permanent. And he's right. 
The shots he gave u were steroid (triamcinolone) shots.


----------



## jillyqueen

You can check my recovery photos. I think mine was redder/worse than yours


----------



## north_star

summertea said:


> My experience with Dr Kwon was ok. It's not true that he suggested Ptosis, des & epi to all.
> He told me to do epi and eyebrow lift, and des if I want. But since it's an option, I went ahead with only epi and eyebrow lift. 3 weeks have passed and I do regret not taking his advice to do the des as well.
> Just a side note, his manager, Alice, is really not someone whom you want to make friend with but she's the only one who speaks English besides Dr Kwon. So you still need her nonetheless...
> Dr has 2 nurses assisting him. As previous patients have mentioned, 1 of them is super sweet and gentle whereas the other one is just so so rough! Haha...



I didnt know he does eyebrow lift.. are you happy with the results so far?


----------



## Riskaverse

Hi have been reading this forum for a long time and my first post. Was operated on by Dr Charles Lee in LA many years ago, who is good marketer but poor surgeon. Terrible epi scars and high uneven folds. One deep epi scar was caused by him opening up the wound while removing stitches. I remember he even said "oops". This "oops" caused a depressed 1cm scar right in the middle of my face. The other side scarred badly too. Please do not go to him.

After much research and consultation with many surgeons, finally plucked the courage to have Dr Kwon at Teuim revise epi and uneven fold. Just had him operate on me two weeks ago. It has been such a nerve wrecking process as at my age you appreciate the full risks when it comes to flesh/healing and how unpredictable it is. If I had to choose a doctor again, definitely Dr Kwon. He is dedicated to only eyes and one of the best in Korea. He cares about achieving the best results and doesn't overpromise, I can tell.

At two weeks the healing is still underway. I always bruise very badly. But so far so good it seems Dr Kwon did the best job anyone could have done. Keeping my fingers crossed, if the bruising and healing go well, it could be even considered an amazing operation given the crazy deep scars previously. He earned my trust.

Anyway I have two questions I'm hoping I can get help on.

1) Does your skin itch when you apply contractubex to it? Is that normal or should I stop? Also, have any of you also used this other scar cream called dermatix ultra?

2) I'm in Korea for a few more days and so far it's been quite lonely and depressing. If anyone is here, will be glad to have coffee.


----------



## Luzie

Riskaverse said:


> Hi have been reading this forum for a long time and my first post. Was operated on by Dr Charles Lee in LA many years ago, who is good marketer but poor surgeon. Terrible epi scars and high uneven folds. One deep epi scar was caused by him opening up the wound while removing stitches. I remember he even said "oops". This "oops" caused a depressed 1cm scar right in the middle of my face. The other side scarred badly too. Please do not go to him.
> 
> After much research and consultation with many surgeons, finally plucked the courage to have Dr Kwon at Teuim revise epi and uneven fold. Just had him operate on me two weeks ago. It has been such a nerve wrecking process as at my age you appreciate the full risks when it comes to flesh/healing and how unpredictable it is. If I had to choose a doctor again, definitely Dr Kwon. He is dedicated to only eyes and one of the best in Korea. He cares about achieving the best results and doesn't overpromise, I can tell.
> 
> At two weeks the healing is still underway. I always bruise very badly. But so far so good it seems Dr Kwon did the best job anyone could have done. Keeping my fingers crossed, if the bruising and healing go well, it could be even considered an amazing operation given the crazy deep scars previously. He earned my trust.
> 
> Anyway I have two questions I'm hoping I can get help on.
> 
> 1) Does your skin itch when you apply contractubex to it? Is that normal or should I stop? Also, have any of you also used this other scar cream called dermatix ultra?
> 
> 2) I'm in Korea for a few more days and so far it's been quite lonely and depressing. If anyone is here, will be glad to have coffee.



IMO, dematix ultra do not work at all. I tried it on minor scars and it doesn't work so I doubt it will work on surgical scars. I bought it locally and it was so expensive!

I went to Amazon and bought 2 of the best selling scar creams - Kelocote & InstaNatural and used both together and I think it's slowly working so I will most probably use it after my DES. And the price for both is about the same as the price of 1 dematix!


----------



## north_star

Riskaverse said:


> Hi have been reading this forum for a long time and my first post. Was operated on by Dr Charles Lee in LA many years ago, who is good marketer but poor surgeon. Terrible epi scars and high uneven folds. One deep epi scar was caused by him opening up the wound while removing stitches. I remember he even said "oops". This "oops" caused a depressed 1cm scar right in the middle of my face. The other side scarred badly too. Please do not go to him.
> 
> After much research and consultation with many surgeons, finally plucked the courage to have Dr Kwon at Teuim revise epi and uneven fold. Just had him operate on me two weeks ago. It has been such a nerve wrecking process as at my age you appreciate the full risks when it comes to flesh/healing and how unpredictable it is. If I had to choose a doctor again, definitely Dr Kwon. He is dedicated to only eyes and one of the best in Korea. He cares about achieving the best results and doesn't overpromise, I can tell.
> 
> At two weeks the healing is still underway. I always bruise very badly. But so far so good it seems Dr Kwon did the best job anyone could have done. Keeping my fingers crossed, if the bruising and healing go well, it could be even considered an amazing operation given the crazy deep scars previously. He earned my trust.
> 
> Anyway I have two questions I'm hoping I can get help on.
> 
> 1) Does your skin itch when you apply contractubex to it? Is that normal or should I stop? Also, have any of you also used this other scar cream called dermatix ultra?
> 
> 2) I'm in Korea for a few more days and so far it's been quite lonely and depressing. If anyone is here, will be glad to have coffee.



hihi Riskaverse, I would like to find out more about your revision with dr kwon.. appreciate if you could share the info with me. I have sent you a pm.. pls kindly check your inbox!


----------



## popcorndreams

I recently found a black stitch by my eye that was left in there!!! Did this happen to anyone?
It's been 10 months since I got my surgery.


----------



## CallMeHyung

Hey guys, 

Just a *four* month update on my recovery! 

Epi: The two little red spots from the internal epi have faded quite a bit. Even after a full day of going about my business/applying concealer in the area, it does not get super red when I take it all off. There are still slight red marks, but really nothing noticeable, especially if you aren't looking specifically for them. 

Scars from partial incision: A very, very light reddish brown, not all the way along the length of my double eyelid, but where Dr. Kwon sliced into my eye. It's quite faint but I have still been applying Contractubex every night to the area before I sleep. I'm not going to get lazy and have regrets and 'what ifs' in my mind further down the road. To the poster who asked about the itchiness from the scar-cream, it WILL go away and it also helps if you don't put too much of it on your scar-tissue at a time. It was the WORST feeling the first week after surgery when I was putting the cream on and I literally woke up in the middle of the night from the itching sensation! 

Tightness: I don't feel the tightness as much from the ptosis, unless it has been a particularly, particularly long day where I have been using my eyes intensively (think reading or watching TV) for hours on end. This isn't to say I don't notice it. Sometimes I do and it still sucks. My body has largely gotten accustomed to it though and it has gotten better. Hopefully over time, it'll be even less noticeable. 

On that note, I still feel very uncomfortable when I place my head upside-down or when blood rushes to my head. I've done yoga and been in the downward facing dog pose a few times. It's manageable with lots of deep breathing, but being upside-down is still not comfortable as you feel the blood racing into your DES area. I -really- hope this goes away one day, as you don't understand the feeling unless you've experienced it. It's not just blood rushing to your head, it's the feeling of blood rushing specifically to the surgical site and it is NOT comfortable. You feel like it might make the stitches explode or something from the pressure and you want to get out of that position ASAP. 

Shape: The shape of my double eyelids has continued to change! VERY, very slight asymmetry, but again something strangers would probably notice on an unconscious level but not something they would notice unless they were measuring your eyelids with a tiny ruler. My 'outfolder' line has also become a bit more clear?! I'm not quite sure. It's really hard to describe without you guys seeing it (can refer to the other pictures I posted I guess), but from the inner corner of my eye, it looks like there is a little piece of skin that still attaches to the corner, but the actual line still starts from above my eye corner. Therefore, my double-eyelid LINE is an outfolder, but because of that tiny flap of skin still attached to the inner corner, it gives an illusion of an in-out folder. Sorry if this doesn't really make sense, you have to see what Kwon does to understand. 

Still zero regrets about doing the surgery. No major complications with healing or scarring and I'm optimistic it will get even better after a few months. I look in the mirror every day and think how much happier I am with my eyes and you guys don't understand what kind of a peace of mind this brings. Like for once you can look at yourself and just be like, -sigh, not perf, but still such pretty eyes- 

Hope that helps


----------



## 7Chanel7

CallMeHyung said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Just a *four* month update on my recovery!
> 
> 
> 
> Epi: The two little red spots from the internal epi have faded quite a bit. Even after a full day of going about my business/applying concealer in the area, it does not get super red when I take it all off. There are still slight red marks, but really nothing noticeable, especially if you aren't looking specifically for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Scars from partial incision: A very, very light reddish brown, not all the way along the length of my double eyelid, but where Dr. Kwon sliced into my eye. It's quite faint but I have still been applying Contractubex every night to the area before I sleep. I'm not going to get lazy and have regrets and 'what ifs' in my mind further down the road. To the poster who asked about the itchiness from the scar-cream, it WILL go away and it also helps if you don't put too much of it on your scar-tissue at a time. It was the WORST feeling the first week after surgery when I was putting the cream on and I literally woke up in the middle of the night from the itching sensation!
> 
> 
> 
> Tightness: I don't feel the tightness as much from the ptosis, unless it has been a particularly, particularly long day where I have been using my eyes intensively (think reading or watching TV) for hours on end. This isn't to say I don't notice it. Sometimes I do and it still sucks. My body has largely gotten accustomed to it though and it has gotten better. Hopefully over time, it'll be even less noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> On that note, I still feel very uncomfortable when I place my head upside-down or when blood rushes to my head. I've done yoga and been in the downward facing dog pose a few times. It's manageable with lots of deep breathing, but being upside-down is still not comfortable as you feel the blood racing into your DES area. I -really- hope this goes away one day, as you don't understand the feeling unless you've experienced it. It's not just blood rushing to your head, it's the feeling of blood rushing specifically to the surgical site and it is NOT comfortable. You feel like it might make the stitches explode or something from the pressure and you want to get out of that position ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Shape: The shape of my double eyelids has continued to change! VERY, very slight asymmetry, but again something strangers would probably notice on an unconscious level but not something they would notice unless they were measuring your eyelids with a tiny ruler. My 'outfolder' line has also become a bit more clear?! I'm not quite sure. It's really hard to describe without you guys seeing it (can refer to the other pictures I posted I guess), but from the inner corner of my eye, it looks like there is a little piece of skin that still attaches to the corner, but the actual line still starts from above my eye corner. Therefore, my double-eyelid LINE is an outfolder, but because of that tiny flap of skin still attached to the inner corner, it gives an illusion of an in-out folder. Sorry if this doesn't really make sense, you have to see what Kwon does to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Still zero regrets about doing the surgery. No major complications with healing or scarring and I'm optimistic it will get even better after a few months. I look in the mirror every day and think how much happier I am with my eyes and you guys don't understand what kind of a peace of mind this brings. Like for once you can look at yourself and just be like, -sigh, not perf, but still such pretty eyes-
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps




Hi Hyung, do you have recent pictures?


----------



## jillyqueen

Hey Hyung, the tightness comes when your eyes are tired? It's been more than one year. And sometimes after wearing contact lenses for long hours, I feel the tightness too. Been searching for an explanation


----------



## summertea

north_star said:


> I didnt know he does eyebrow lift.. are you happy with the results so far?




Hi north_star,


Some of my friends were commenting that it'll be nicer if dr can 'lift' up a bit more since the 'effect' after the eyebrow lift is not really very significant but I still trust the dr's perspective.
It's definitely less droopy now as compared to before my op.
The scar is pretty long but it was done under the eyebrow so it'll be good if you have more hairs there. For those who have sparse brows like mine, I can go for eyebrow embroidery 6 months later to cover up the scars.


----------



## CallMeHyung

7Chanel7 said:


> Hi Hyung, do you have recent pictures?


@Chanel7chanel I kind of regret posting my first set of pictures already, so I'm not going to be posting anymore. I didn't realize I wouldn't be able to delete them after posting them up! (this forum's edit function only lasts for so long). Sorry but it's a personal choice. Having a body part of yours being open to the public like this for such a long time is weirdly taxing. 

@jillyqueen I've been wearing contacts but I don't think that makes my eyelids anymore tired than wearing glasses the entire day. I think it's just the act of keeping your eyes open and forgetting to blink that causes the tightness. I also think we need to get rid of the habit of using our forehead muscles to open our eyes more like in the pre-ptosis-correction surgery days. I sometimes catch myself straining my forehead still and it's a habit we'll just have to kick. We no longer need to do it! Think forehead wrinkles and actively try to suppress trying to lift from your eyebrows. It'll become new muscle-memory for your body soon enough  

@summertea @north_star I honestly think the sub-eyebrow lift is suchhh a bad idea ESPECIALLY if you are in your 20s, 30s, and 40s. Think about it. Your scar will NEVER completely heal in that area, especially given that most people don't have super thick eyebrows like me. Later on in your life, you might actually want more surgery for ptosis or a facelift when gravity catches up with you. What then? More scarring? Some scars cannot be hidden as well and I honestly find the sub-eyebrow lift such a crude procedure still. ALSO remember Kwon specializes in double eyelid surgery. I wouldn't let him touch the other parts of my face. My relative who got her eyebags done by him definitely isn't as satisfied as I am with my procedure.


----------



## 7Chanel7

CallMeHyung said:


> @Chanel7chanel I kind of regret posting my first set of pictures already, so I'm not going to be posting anymore. I didn't realize I wouldn't be able to delete them after posting them up! (this forum's edit function only lasts for so long). Sorry but it's a personal choice. Having a body part of yours being open to the public like this for such a long time is weirdly taxing.
> 
> @jillyqueen I've been wearing contacts but I don't think that makes my eyelids anymore tired than wearing glasses the entire day. I think it's just the act of keeping your eyes open and forgetting to blink that causes the tightness. I also think we need to get rid of the habit of using our forehead muscles to open our eyes more like in the pre-ptosis-correction surgery days. I sometimes catch myself straining my forehead still and it's a habit we'll just have to kick. We no longer need to do it! Think forehead wrinkles and actively try to suppress trying to lift from your eyebrows. It'll become new muscle-memory for your body soon enough
> 
> @summertea @north_star I honestly think the sub-eyebrow lift is suchhh a bad idea ESPECIALLY if you are in your 20s, 30s, and 40s. Think about it. Your scar will NEVER completely heal in that area, especially given that most people don't have super thick eyebrows like me. Later on in your life, you might actually want more surgery for ptosis or a facelift when gravity catches up with you. What then? More scarring? Some scars cannot be hidden as well and I honestly find the sub-eyebrow lift such a crude procedure still. ALSO remember Kwon specializes in double eyelid surgery. I wouldn't let him touch the other parts of my face. My relative who got her eyebags done by him definitely isn't as satisfied as I am with my procedure.




Sure no worries, I understand.  I probably wouldn't post my B&A pictures either now that you put it that way.  I don't want any regrets either especially since you're not able to go back and delete them if you wanted to, which I wasn't aware of either.  So thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## AnnEBananE

Hey guys! I'm planning to get incisional double eyelid surgery this month in korea by Dr. Kwon. I I'm wondering how many days do I have to stay in my hotel before I can go out shopping/ walking around after the surgery ? Also, since I'm extremely near sighted, can i wear contacts after the surgery? B/c my glasses are pretty big and I can't fit a pair of sunglasses over them... ;_; Will i get weird looks if i just go out wearing my glasses and people can clearly see that i got the surgery? How bad is the swelling going to be within a week after the surgery? sorry for all the questions! >.<


----------



## mickely

AnnEBananE said:


> Hey guys! I'm planning to get incisional double eyelid surgery this month in korea by Dr. Kwon. I I'm wondering how many days do I have to stay in my hotel before I can go out shopping/ walking around after the surgery ? Also, since I'm extremely near sighted, can i wear contacts after the surgery? B/c my glasses are pretty big and I can't fit a pair of sunglasses over them... ;_; Will i get weird looks if i just go out wearing my glasses and people can clearly see that i got the surgery? How bad is the swelling going to be within a week after the surgery? sorry for all the questions! >.<



Its not advisable but you can ccertainly wear contacts after,  very uncomfortable   though , that said kkwon wud most llikelyput a huge tape across your nose to cover up ur medial canthus post op  so wearing sunglasses  can be  bit tricky , all I can say is get used to the stares at least for the first 2 months  or so, it will look more natural after.  About 80% of people stared some pointers too when i walked  around Seoul with that huge tape across my nose.  The tapewill  be rremovedthe next day so  not tooo big of a deal . Can start shopping the next day, walking keeps the swelling down.


----------



## AnnEBananE

mickely said:


> Its not advisable but you can ccertainly wear contacts after,  very uncomfortable   though , that said kkwon wud most llikelyput a huge tape across your nose to cover up ur medial canthus post op  so wearing sunglasses  can be  bit tricky , all I can say is get used to the stares at least for the first 2 months  or so, it will look more natural after.  About 80% of people stared some pointers too when i walked  around Seoul with that huge tape across my nose.  The tapewill  be rremovedthe next day so  not tooo big of a deal . Can start shopping the next day, walking keeps the swelling down.



Oh okay~ thank you!  
And how many hours do i need to not eat/drink water before the surgery? are there any foods that i need to stay away from after the surgery? and if so, how long before i can start eating them again?


----------



## mickely

AnnEBananE said:


> Oh okay~ thank you!
> And how many hours do i need to not eat/drink water before the surgery? are there any foods that i need to stay away from after the surgery? and if so, how long before i can start eating them again?



Since it's done under local there s no such requirement,  no food restriction too as far as I am aware, alcohol  and smoking aside, the latter being very bad for healing.   Also justmy 2 cents keep the majority of ur fluid iintake to the day, minimal in the evening, ur eyes will be less swollen the next day.  also don't do epi if iit's  not necessary, I am left with a hypopigmented scar on my right canthus, kwon will always rrecommend epi saying it is nnecessary but if ur going tapered it definitely isn't  not worth the risk of scarring honestly   esp when it's hypo pigmented


----------



## AnnEBananE

mickely said:


> Since it's done under local there s no such requirement,  no food restriction too as far as I am aware, alcohol  and smoking aside, the latter being very bad for healing.   Also justmy 2 cents keep the majority of ur fluid iintake to the day, minimal in the evening, ur eyes will be less swollen the next day.  also don't do epi if iit's  not necessary, I am left with a hypopigmented scar on my right canthus, kwon will always rrecommend epi saying it is nnecessary but if ur going tapered it definitely isn't  not worth the risk of scarring honestly   esp when it's hypo pigmented



Thank you! I'm thinking about getting parallel eyes, but I'll definitely keep that in mind. I'll consult with Kwon and ask for his opinion whether its necessary for me to get epi. 
Also, do I need to buy any medication or supplies for post op? or does he provide me with everything? And is it possible to bargain the price down by 30% ? He quoted me 2.0 mil KRW for incisional DES and 1.4 mil KRW for epi which i think is a bit pricey... 
sorry for so many questions >.<


----------



## AnnEBananE

mickely said:


> Since it's done under local there s no such requirement,  no food restriction too as far as I am aware, alcohol  and smoking aside, the latter being very bad for healing.   Also justmy 2 cents keep the majority of ur fluid iintake to the day, minimal in the evening, ur eyes will be less swollen the next day.  also don't do epi if iit's  not necessary, I am left with a hypopigmented scar on my right canthus, kwon will always rrecommend epi saying it is nnecessary but if ur going tapered it definitely isn't  not worth the risk of scarring honestly   esp when it's hypo pigmented


Oh, and how long has it been since u got ur epi? I heard that the epi scar is most apparent 3-4 weeks post op and it should slowly disappear afterwards, so maybe if you wait a bit longer, the scar will hopefully heal?


----------



## mickely

AnnEBananE said:


> Oh, and how long has it been since u got ur epi? I heard that the epi scar is most apparent 3-4 weeks post op and it should slowly disappear afterwards, so maybe if you wait a bit longer, the scar will hopefully heal?



I m at 4 months currently,   scars  r white anyway highly uunlikelyfor it to rreturn to skin color. Last resort concealers.    Also it'sworth noting that kwon does in- out style pparallel fold if u r llookin at true pparallel he mmight not be for u.. And yeah he is expensive than   most


----------



## AnnEBananE

mickely said:


> I m at 4 months currently,   scars  r white anyway highly uunlikelyfor it to rreturn to skin color. Last resort concealers.    Also it'sworth noting that kwon does in- out style pparallel fold if u r llookin at true pparallel he mmight not be for u.. And yeah he is expensive than   most



I'm sorry to hear that  Maybe you can try some scar healing lotions? and thank you, i'll keep that in mind during the consultation ^_^


----------



## CallMeHyung

AnnEBananE please read through the history in this thread before posting more. Most, if not all, of your questions have been previously answered.


----------



## poisonivye

Hi all. Im planning to see Dr Kwon for epi on 26th August. Anybody going the same date? Let me know ya. The clinic says I should stay for 7 days at least for post treatment, so im planning to stay until 4th Sept. Also Dr Kwon quote me for 1.4-2.0 mil KRW for epi. 
Anybody knows or has any experience with keloid, would it leave scar after epi? Because I have keloid from my previous surgery (my body) so im worried if epi would leave me with scar.
Appreciate if anyone can share.


----------



## eyelidsurgery

Hi everyone, I just completed a partial incision/epicanthoplasty surgery at Teuim today. I feel kind of ****ty (tired) so I will probably make a huge organized post of the whole experience once it begins to heal better.


----------



## curiouscat24

Hi @eyelidsurgery please do share your experience and result post-op. Am planning to do it at Teuim too this coming November


----------



## beefnoodo

eyelidsurgery said:


> Hi everyone, I just completed a partial incision/epicanthoplasty surgery at Teuim today. I feel kind of ****ty (tired) so I will probably make a huge organized post of the whole experience once it begins to heal better.




I too would love to hear about your experience. I'm thinking of going with atrium as well in September.

Please let us know


----------



## copenhagen78

I underwent a Double eyelid and Epi procedure 2 weeks ago at the Teuim. 

Epi has no scar, healed perfectly. Very pointed westernized style epi, love it! 

Previously I had infold eyelid, and Dr Kwon make it to medium parallel crease.

I have no regrets choosing Dr Kwon, very satisfied with his works.

Good luck!!


----------



## beefnoodo

copenhagen78 said:


> I underwent a Double eyelid and Epi procedure 2 weeks ago at the Teuim.
> 
> Epi has no scar, healed perfectly. Very pointed westernized style epi, love it!
> 
> Previously I had infold eyelid, and Dr Kwon make it to medium parallel crease.
> 
> I have no regrets choosing Dr Kwon, very satisfied with his works.
> 
> Good luck!!


@copenhagen78 - thanks for the update  I'm really glad to hear things went well! I'm pretty set on him as well and am looking forward to going next month!!


----------



## curiouscat24

copenhagen78 said:


> I underwent a Double eyelid and Epi procedure 2 weeks ago at the Teuim.
> 
> Epi has no scar, healed perfectly. Very pointed westernized style epi, love it!
> 
> Previously I had infold eyelid, and Dr Kwon make it to medium parallel crease.
> 
> I have no regrets choosing Dr Kwon, very satisfied with his works.
> 
> Good luck!!


Hi, Do you mind sharing your B/A pictures on kakao? Im deciding Teuim but couldn't be sure because I want high parallel crease which is not Dr.Kwon's specialty and from the B/A I saw so far, it really isn't what I want. I want to take a look at your medium parallel crease. My id is curiouscat24 , thank you in advanced!


----------



## copenhagen78

- Mistake post -


----------



## eyelidsurgery

I just returned from South Korea back to my home town... I swear I have post korea depression. Anyways, I'll probably type up my experience tomorrow


----------



## mblem

eyelidsurgery said:


> I just returned from South Korea back to my home town... I swear I have post korea depression. Anyways, I'll probably type up my experience tomorrow


Sounds like you had a great experience! Can't wait to read about it!


----------



## eyelidsurgery

Hello everyone, I am here to share my partial incision+epicanthoplasty experience at Teuim plastic surgery clinic with Dr. Kwon. I have taken pictures of the healing process but will upload them together once it is all healed. Anyways, this post will probably be insanely long so Im going to try to explain it as short as I can

*Why I got the procedure/Eyes prior to surgery*
	I naturally have double eyelids but my left eyelid fold started folding weird about two years ago. I would constantly wake up and they would be a different size from my right eye. This annoyed me so I started using eyelid tape and later on used eyelid glue. The glue drooped my eyelids a lot which caused me to form a triple crease which was really annoying and ugly. To prevent the drooping to get worse, I kind of had no choice but to get this procedure.

*Online Consultations*
	Through email, Ive consulted Oz Clinic, Teuim Clinic, Opera, Real, and Wannabe. I think there is more but I dont remember. All I know was that my mind was set on Teuim. In the Online consultation, they quoted me 2.0m krw for non-incisional and 1.4m krw for epicanthoplasty. They gave me directions to the clinic and recommended me places to stay.

*Korea*
	In Korea, I stayed in a relatively cheap hotel in Yeoksam (pm me if youre curious in the hotel). The hotel was very nice and clean and was only a 2-5 minute walk from the clinic. Also, if youre going to Korea, buy a wifi stick because it comes in handy. Also, dont just stay home everyday after surgery Korea is freaking amazing and I am so glad I got to do a lot of things there. Go out! Itll help the healing and make your experience amazing.

*Consultatation*
	I wrote this right after my consultation so I will just copy it below:
Pt1: I walked over to the changlim building and teuim was located on level 6. The clinic was rather smaller than I expected; about the size of a smaller dental office. When I got there, I sat on the couch and there was 3 books displayed in front of me. Two of the books had information and pictures of eyelid surgery that you can find on the Teuim website. The third book had reviews of other clients. I didn't read through the books that thoroughly but I am planning to the day of my surgery. Since I got the earliest reservation, there was only two other patients in the clinic. One of them was a local and the other was a foreigner who also appeared to get her eyes done. I didn't speak to them as I was extremely nervous. There was two consultants at the front desk and one of them with pretty eyes helped me. Btw my dad was with me the whole time. She gave me this consultation form that I filled out. The consultation form included what I wanted out of this procedure. The consultant that was with us was really nice and smiley. After waiting about 15 mins, we were called into the doctors office. Dr Kwon actually appeared thinner than I expected. Anyways, he asked me to look between his eyebrows and close my eyes. Which, then he proceeded by using this metal stick thing and creating a crease. Before that, he asked me what I wanted out of the procedure and i brought in pictures of styles of eyelids that I liked. I used daddoa's (youtuber) pictures. He explained how I wanted a middle size crease that is tapered. Also, Dr kwon was very gentle when he was examining my eyes. This gave me a good sign. His English is pretty good so you don't really need a translator. Dr kwon recommended me for non incision because apparently I don't have fat in my eyelids. I kept refusing because I was scared of it coming undone so we both ended up agreeing with partial incision even though he said it was unnecessary. He also said I needed epicanthoplasty and explained to my dad what if was. He asked me if I had any questions and I had like lots and i don't even remember what I asked anymore. I remember I asked him about scarring and he said that there is almost invisible scar for the eyelid and after two months the epicanthoplasty scar should go away.   I asked him about healing time bc I have to go to school in a month. He said that for my medium size crease in a month the swelling will still be there but it won't be that bad. I really hope it won't be bad or people at school might know about it. (Im keeping this procedure private). Im planning to just use makeup to cover it up lmao. Also, I asked him if there's any foods I should avoid eating and he told me nothing... which surprised me bc a lot of people said not to eat seafood, dark pigmented foods, and salty foods. Also I asked him about pumpkin juice and he said he didn't believe in that. In general, he seemed really chill about the surgery and told me it's extremely minor so to not worry. However, he seemed really confident in the procedure.

Pt2: After the consultation with Dr. Kwon finished, I got lead into a second room with the consultant. We were talking about price and she quoted me 1.4m krw for epicanthoplasty and 1.8m krw for partial incision des. So this adds up to 3.2m krw which was less than I was quoted online (3.4m krw for non incision). I wasn't expecting bargaining to work bc a lot of people said that teuim would not bargain but I simply asked for it to be 3.0m krw and she agreed right away. The girl was super nice. However, I don't know if this will work for everyone because I mentioned beforehand that im a highschool student and I can't afford a lot lol. I know I couldve bargained more because some people get 3m krw for ptosis, partial and epicanthoplasty. Oh well lol. My surgery is 10am on Saturday so im quite nervous... I didn't get it the day of consultation because we didn't exchange money yet and also i couldn't get it the next day because it was all booked (proves their busy). I also gave a $300 drop off fee before hand to reserve surgery. It's 10% of the procedure but she will give it back once you go. 

I only consulted with teuim because I trust the doctor and clinic. Also, because we already left the drop off fee so there was no point in consulting with other clinics unless I wanted to lose the money. I was going to consult with opera and wannabe too.

Btw, there's a pharmacy located on the first floor where you can buy the pumpkin juice and scar creams.

*Surgery Day* 
​I got my surgery two days after my consultation since they were busy the next day. I recommend getting the procedure done as early in the day as possible so the doctors and nurses all have a fresh mind. This was about two weeks ago so I dont remember every detail, but Ill try my best to explain the experience. I arrived at the clinic and I believe I was the only one there since I got the earliest time possible. Anyways, I waited for awhile on the couches and was extremely nervous. Then the consultant called me into the recovery room and I actually had no idea what they were trying to ask me to do. But they told me to take off my clothes and so I did and this was so damn embarrassing because I walked out of the recovery room in just my bra and thought I was the only one in the clinic but there was another korean local guy and idk if he saw me but he was pretty cute so I ran back in oh god. IM RAMBLING SORRY. Anyways, turns out I had to wait for them to give me the robe and slippers. Once I changed and washed my face, I got lead into the consultation room again. Dr. Kwon went over what I wanted and I explained how I wanted the ends of my eyelids to flare out. He told me I have a droopy bone structure so that will be hard to do, but it actually does flare out as of now haha. Anyways, it just went by so quick and next thing you know I was lead into the operation room. 

	The nurses started putting 481783917893 layers of stuff on me and strapped me onto the chair. They were cleaning stuff all over my face and eyes and stuck an iv into my arm. Next thing you know, I was in another world. Okay this experience is really difficult to describe unless you go through it. Basically, I could hear everything in the clinic, including the hypnotizing music they played, but I was seeing something else. I was on this roller coaster thing and it felt SO real. Like its hard to describe but I didnt know I was in surgery yet I could hear everything? Drugs man Anyways, soon I realized I was in surgery and started freaking out and started to regret everything. I actually didnt feel any of the cutting; I couldnt even feel them touching me. But then, later on I felt the sewing stitches and it started to hurt soooo much. I think the anesthesia was wearing off. They kept telling me to relax but how can I relax when I felt everything. SO PAINFUL. Okay I dont remember the order from hear on out but I remember a few things about the surgery. Halfway through, they gave me another shot of anesthesia but I swear it didnt work because I could feel everything after it. Also, one part it felt like they were drilling into my skull; it actually didnt hurt but it felt so uncomfortable I cant even explain into words. Halfway through, I think the doctor left because I couldnt hear his voice and the anesthesiologist was massaging my eyes for what seemed like forever. Also, the doctor would tell me to open and close and that part was so hard and uncomfortable. All I know was it was very uncomfortable and painful and my first thought after the surgery was damn, Im never doing that again.

	I got put into the recovery room with an ice pack after I was done. I had bandages on my nose and I looked hideous lol. My dad went to buy my scar cream and pumpkin juice and the consultant gave me medicine, gauze, 3 icepacks, and an ointment. I wanted to stay in the recovery room longer but she told me I had to go (in a nice way though). Luckily it was raining so I covered my face with the umbrella LOL. THIS IS WHY I ADVISE YOU TO GET A HOTEL IN CLOSE PROXIMITY TO THE CLINIC.


----------



## eyelidsurgery

*Healing Process*

Day 1-2: 
stayed in hotel all day
iced my eyes all day
drank two packs of pumpkin juice everyday

Day 3:
got bandages removed
didnt ice my eyes as frequently oops

Okay, well for the rest of the days I didnt use too many warm packs so I had pretty bad bruising but I went out and had a lot of fun in Korea. Definitely want to go there again.

*Stitch removal*
	I got my stitches removed 6 days after the procedure. Most people said it was painful but I literally felt nothing. Also, btw the nurse was SUPER nice and friendly and had super pretty eyes. I was so surprised when I looked at myself in the mirror since I had literally no epi scars.

If you have any questions, just ask me. Im here to help you


----------



## eyelidsurgery

Hey guys, well I decided to share the pictures now and keep updating as I recover. This took legit two hours to sort so YOU'RE WELCOME. Anyways, I have included pictures of the clinic, my old eyes, and several recovering pics per day. Right now I am on day 12 and I feel a little bit depressed. Yes my eyes look good but I am missing my old eyes. I feel like my eyes look really fake right now and I hope it heals and looks better. Also, without my epi fold I feel like my eyes look shapeless and weird so hopefully it heals better. Im kind of sad since before people would say I look similar to Suzy from Miss A but now I don't see it at all... sigh. Anyways, I just hope this isn't the end of my healing and the eyelid continues to shrink and look natural. Ugh I keep having a feeling that I should've just not done this procedure. Oh well. 

*** BTW the pictures are really disgusting so beware

Anyways, Here is the link to the photos:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/134369681@N05/albums


----------



## CallMeHyung

Looks like your eyes are healing well. I don't see anything wrong with them atm and they are healing as they should be healing. I noticed you were putting scar cream (I think) over where they got your epi done, but it won't help in this case because Kwon's stitches are actually internally placed for epi, so no external scarring there! 

It seems like Kwon is conservative with anaesthesia because your experience of having it hurt because it was wearing off is pretty similar to mine. Yes guys. Getting double eyelid surgery with Kwon *does* hurt, hahaha! Results are worth it though~ 

I am 5 months and a bit into healing and my eyes have continued to change.


----------



## eyelidsurgery

I actually haven't started using the scar cream yet haha, i'm still using the ointment that they gave me. Like the one in that yellow cap thing. Did you use it until it ran out?


----------



## eyelidsurgery

ALSO to you guys who want higher, parallel creases, I don't recommend Dr. Kwon. When I was explaining what type of eyelid shape I wanted, I felt like it was rushed and he didn't take it too much in consideration. He tends to do the same eyelid shape for everyone; but, it worked out for me since I wanted a natural in-out fold.


----------



## CallMeHyung

eyelidsurgery said:


> ALSO to you guys who want higher, parallel creases, I don't recommend Dr. Kwon. When I was explaining what type of eyelid shape I wanted, I felt like it was rushed and he didn't take it too much in consideration. He tends to do the same eyelid shape for everyone; but, it worked out for me since I wanted a natural in-out fold.


@eyelidsurgery, I think that's the consensus that this thread has pretty much reached. Don't go to Kwon for outfolder parallel eyes. 

No, I stopped using the yellow cream in the tub once I got my stitches out. I'm pretty sure it's just some kind of antiseptic cream to lessen the likelihood of infection. You are pretty far along post-surgery atm, so I don't think there is actually any purpose in you using it anymore. Get on that scar cream ASAP


----------



## popcorndreams

copenhagen78 said:


> I underwent a Double eyelid and Epi procedure 2 weeks ago at the Teuim.
> 
> Epi has no scar, healed perfectly. Very pointed westernized style epi, love it!
> 
> Previously I had infold eyelid, and Dr Kwon make it to medium parallel crease.
> 
> I have no regrets choosing Dr Kwon, very satisfied with his works.
> 
> Good luck!!



Can you share your photos? I know he's not the best for parallel creases so I would like to see how yours came out before I do my revision!


----------



## copenhagen78

Lot of people PM about the picture.

Before, monolid

http://postimg.org/image/5eqa6nh37/

First DES, without epi

http://postimg.org/image/m8ae8kabn/

Here's the result after 3 weeks of epi, non incisional DES.

https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/11866257_10155893595025527_1993542987790430648_n.jpg?oh=79db5356c3bfccea4f91d8dd749352d4&oe=567B2742


----------



## 7Chanel7

copenhagen78 said:


> Lot of people PM about the picture.
> 
> Here's the result after 3 weeks of epi, non incisional DES.
> 
> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=79db5356c3bfccea4f91d8dd749352d4&oe=567B2742




Your eyes look great! And it does look like you healed nicely! Do you have a before picture? I just want to compare the difference. My flight date is coming up and I'm still undecided with my choices although I do have a list. Seems like every post or blog I read, I either change my mind about a clinic and either take it off my list or add on my list. So frustrating. Teuim was one of my original choices but it got bumped off eventually because Dr Kwon's style doesn't sound like something I'd be interested in. However, your eyes look great after 3 weeks that I may still give them a chance. I don't know, we'll see. Thanks for your post surgery picture.


----------



## copenhagen78

7Chanel7 said:


> Your eyes look great! And it does look like you healed nicely! Do you have a before picture? I just want to compare the difference. My flight date is coming up and I'm still undecided with my choices although I do have a list. Seems like every post or blog I read, I either change my mind about a clinic and either take it off my list or add on my list. So frustrating. Teuim was one of my original choices but it got bumped off eventually because Dr Kwon's style doesn't sound like something I'd be interested in. However, your eyes look great after 3 weeks that I may still give them a chance. I don't know, we'll see. Thanks for your post surgery picture.



uploaded.


----------



## beefnoodo

copenhagen78 said:


> uploaded.




Wow thanks for sharing! So happy for you that it turned out well for you. Actually, I'm really impressed. It's a fairly large/medium parallel crease yet it looks natural and doesn't scream fake. It suits your face and you recovered really well 

 Now Dr Kwon is my bias even more. Very impressed with his work. My only concern is that similarly the online consultation with him was non-incisional because I don't have thick eyelids but I really want to avoid threading/sutures in my eyelids and would rather opt the incisional method.

Did you mutually agree on the non incision? Or did he absolutely refuse to do incisional?

Looks great otherwise, and I'm really happy for you. Hoping I can share the same results when I go in September!


----------



## copenhagen78

Yes, for me he's a very experience surgeron. When I met him for the first time he's already know what I want, and what I can achieve with my eyelid.

We didn't discuss the height or how many mm he will increase but he instead showed me the different height that matches my eyes. I think the height I have now is about 5mm, but I'm pretty sure it will get lowered in time.

He suggested Non incisional due to non fat existence in my eyelid, or incisional if I wanted too. He prefer me to go for non-incisional, and if anything happen to the crease, too high or too low, it can be easily fix. And go for final incisional later on if I'm ready, when the crease goes lower, and by that time you will know how high you want and etc. Better safe than sorry i

He's very convervetive surgeon I must said. If your natural eyes-formation doesn't fix for parallel, he will give you in-out fold instead although you want a paralle. For my case, my formation is parallel thats why I get parallel.

I'm very impressived with the Epi the most, no scar and pointed. Although left eye is a bit rounded-pointed but I don't mind, because left eye epi fold is really prominent/has extra skin compared to right eye. 

Overall I'm very satisfied. 



beefnoodo said:


> Wow thanks for sharing! So happy for you that it turned out well for you. Actually, I'm really impressed. It's a fairly large/medium parallel crease yet it looks natural and doesn't scream fake. It suits your face and you recovered really well
> 
> Now Dr Kwon is my bias even more. Very impressed with his work. My only concern is that similarly the online consultation with him was non-incisional because I don't have thick eyelids but I really want to avoid threading/sutures in my eyelids and would rather opt the incisional method.
> 
> Did you mutually agree on the non incision? Or did he absolutely refuse to do incisional?
> 
> Looks great otherwise, and I'm really happy for you. Hoping I can share the same results when I go in September!


----------



## 7Chanel7

copenhagen78 said:


> uploaded.




Wow, I see the transformation! And sorry, for some reason I didn't even see the previous uploaded before picture at all. So weird. Anyway, your first DES, I'm going to assume it was also non-incisional too?


----------



## jillyqueen

copennhagen: nice eyes. Can see that he really did a great job with parallel on you.


----------



## eyelidsurgery

https://www.flickr.com/photos/134369681@N05/albums/72157657299821991 3 weeks post op


----------



## terrilow

invisiblecities said:


> Hi mundaneguy--I had a consultation and ended up just getting an epicanthoplasty at Teuim. It went well, but one thing I would advise is to not rely on the doctors to best advise you on what aesthetic result you want. Before I got my epicanthoplasty at Teuim/rhinoplasty at JW Beauty, I visited 10+ clinics in Seoul and did extensive research. Basically, when you go in for a consultation, most doctors want you in and out relatively quickly since the popular ones do a lot of surgeries per day. They tend to fall into two types--the ones that have a "look" that they try and obtain with every patient, and the ones that focus on the medical aspect and leave what you want up to you. If you have photoshop or a friend with photoshop, I'd advise you to play around a bit first (some clinics will also do this for you if you send in your photo) to figure out what you truly want  Good luck!


Hi there, 
Am going to Seoul August 21st. I am having Blepharoplasty for upper and lower eyelids. Also facelift. 
You mentioned you have done your research, and I am hoping to pick your decision on who best to go to?


----------



## terrilow

mickely said:


> Haha Alice, she was so indifferent,  uncaring to a point of being cold  when I first met her,  but after I decided to have  there, she had a 180 attitude  change it was funny to watch, she became so cute and caring and nice, trying to maintain teuim image perhaps..  Girin on the other hand was so nice from the moment I walked in till I left, contemplating  lateral canthoplasty there.. Man I missed Seoul


I am considering Dr Kwon but also Girin for upper and lower Blepharosplasty and Neck & Face lift. 

You obviously have been to both. Whom would you prefer and why?

I am going there in August 21st. I am so excited yet so apprehensive about who to choose! 

Thanks much in advanced for your kind reply


----------



## mickely

terrilow said:


> I am considering Dr Kwon but also Girin for upper and lower Blepharosplasty and Neck & Face lift.
> 
> You obviously have been to both. Whom would you prefer and why?
> 
> I am going there in August 21st. I am so excited yet so apprehensive about who to choose!
> 
> Thanks much in advanced for your kind reply



All i can say teuim is  much more expensive.  I hheardfrom others that girin iisgood for llateralccanthoplasty as in significant rresults, I hhaven't  had any pprocedures at girin so can't comment.  I am not aware of girin doing Facelift either u better check it out  

It doesworry me that u r getting  both a Facelift and upper bleph since lifting ur forehead would kinda lift  ur eyelids somewhat unless u have ptosis

PS kwon only do eyes BTW unless u r referring to a acculift n such


----------



## terrilow

Hi Mickely, 


Your comment  made sense! I am so very inexperienced as this shall be my very first  visit. I gathered my info based on what is offered from most clinic and  thought these might be what I needed. 

Teuim just replied and offered:
Double eyelid surgery incision 2.0 -2.5m KRW

Epicanthoplasty 1.4m

Lower blepahroplasty 2.0m


So I guessed my best bet is to go with Dr Kwon for the eyes. Then search for a reliable Neck and mini facelift. 


Much  thanks for your input in info. I wish there are much more available  information one could access. Such surgeries are once in a life time  decision, yet so little info available.


----------



## Peachy905

Has anyone had a lower bleph done at Teuim? I have some undereye darkness and I think I would benefit from fat repositioning.  Please share experiences if you have had this procedure done?! Thank you.


----------



## chitown280

I keep reading that Dr. Kwon does not do western, parallel crease eyes well. Has anyone gotten that out of his surgeries & would be wiling to share their experiences? If not, who is a doctor/which clinic would I go for western-looking eyes? Thanks.


----------



## beefnoodo

chitown280 said:


> I keep reading that Dr. Kwon does not do western, parallel crease eyes well. Has anyone gotten that out of his surgeries & would be wiling to share their experiences? If not, who is a doctor/which clinic would I go for western-looking eyes? Thanks.



Copenhagen posted pictures of his parallel crease done by Dr Kwon and it looks great!

I guess it all depends on your eye shape, bone structure, eyelid skin thickness, muscle, etc. Therefore, certain eyelid shapes/styles may not necessarily translate the same way between person to person. I think that's also why certain patients have strange looking eyelids because the style they selected may not have been suitable and/or the surgeon did not use an effective procedure(s). I think there's a whole bunch of other factors that can affect the end result.

I think a good doctor will be able to decide what style and method of double eyelid will bring about the best result.


----------



## terrilow

I am quite certain for most of us, having ps for the 1st time is probably the most daunting and traumatic experience of a life time. There is only one chance to get it right, hence the stress. 

I wish to thank previous reviews about Teuim. Dr Kwon. I searched most of the larger clinics, by accident I found this forum. I am thankful to those who spent time and effort to retell your experience.  My gut instinct confirmed my decision to go with Dr Kwon, as soon as I met him during consultation.  He is a specialist in the eyes, that's what he does. 

Surgeons and patients need to get along. If you do not trust your surgeon, leave immediately.  They are like someone you met for the 1st time, you either click or you don't. Imagine if you feel conflicts prior to your surgery and then trusting him to do a good job when you already do not quite see eye to eye? We are all human at the end of the day. Connection with your surgeon will help to relieve your fear and trusting your surgeon will assist him with a happier surgery process, hence better results.  

I feel the human interaction with Dr Kwon.  That was important to me. I had the full work done: 
Double eyelids incisions, epi, ptosis and lower Blepharoplasty+ fat disposition. 

During surgery, I had the most amazing trip of my life with the drugs effect.  I relaxed and enjoy the full effect.
I was told I need to be semi sedated because Dr Kwon need to communicate with me to close or open my eyes for accurate measurements.  He then infuse full anesthesia for lower Blepharoplasty.  When I woke up, it was all over. Phew!! The biggest decision I had to make which has been hanging over me for a long time has finally came to an end.    

I am only 2 days after the surgery. I have full confidence  of his work. I left it to Dr Kwon to do what he think was right for me. I was not prepared to challenge his experience and expertise. 

I had part of the dressing removed on the following day. On the 4th day, I am to return to remove the remaining dressing.  7 days to remove stiches.  

We are all different when it comes to healing and recovery depending on our lifestyle and composition. I won't deal much into this . 

As a foreign patient, I cannot stress how important this human touch does to your emotional well being. So decide for yourself who is right for you. See the actual surgeon himself. There is always room for you in every clinic. After all, they will always need your business,  that's their profession!


----------



## beefnoodo

Hi guys,
Just an update. I finished my consultation with Dr Kwon today and ended up booking the surgery for tomorrow. I felt pretty good with the consultation that I'm bailing out on the other consults I booked for today. His English is good, he's very patient and leaves me with no other questions to ask. :0.. Anyways will update shortly!


----------



## 7Chanel7

beefnoodo said:


> Hi guys,
> Just an update. I finished my consultation with Dr Kwon today and ended up booking the surgery for tomorrow. I felt pretty good with the consultation that I'm bailing out on the other consults I booked for today. His English is good, he's very patient and leaves me with no other questions to ask. :0.. Anyways will update shortly!




Have you decided on incisional or non-incisional?


----------



## beefnoodo

7Chanel7 said:


> Have you decided on incisional or non-incisional?




I have decided for incisional.

He said my thin eyelids would be suitable for non-incisional but if I wanted something more permanent he would do full incisional


----------



## 7Chanel7

beefnoodo said:


> I have decided for incisional.
> 
> He said my thin eyelids would be suitable for non-incisional but if I wanted something more permanent he would do full incisional




Keep us posted


----------



## HANALYMI

@beefnoodo: 
Have you had surgery today? I was at the clinic today. I went to see Dr Kwon because I had DES and fat graft, but my lower eyelids are bruising badly. It has been 5 days after my surgery. He gave me an injection and tell me not to worry but I cant help it, Im gonna fly back to my country the day after tomorrow.


----------



## HANALYMI

Obviously Dr Kwon is a good eye surgeon and I trust him completely. I dont even consult with other clinics but decided to do eyelid operation with him on the consultation day. I have heard good results and feedbacks, and seen so many pictures of real people on the 4r. And a couple of years ago, one of my acquaintance did her eyes with Dr Kwom and recommended to me. That was her second revision I thought, dont remember exactly but it was a revision one. She said he did a good job and it healed well. She was quite satisfied with her eyes after that. 
I also had trust with the Dr. He seemed very confident and skillful.


----------



## mickely

HANALYMI said:


> @beefnoodo:
> Have you had surgery today? I was at the clinic today. I went to see Dr Kwon because I had DES and fat graft, but my lower eyelids are bruising badly. It has been 5 days after my surgery. He gave me an injection and tell me not to worry but I cant help it, Im gonna fly back to my country the day after tomorrow.



hey hanalymi,

hope u r recovering well.. just out of curiousity did u do ur fat graft with Dr kwon too ? where is ur fat grafted? forehead, nose etc? are you happy with the result of fat grafting?

thanks for sharing


----------



## HANALYMI

mickely said:


> hey hanalymi,
> 
> hope u r recovering well.. just out of curiousity did u do ur fat graft with Dr kwon too ? where is ur fat grafted? forehead, nose etc? are you happy with the result of fat grafting?
> 
> thanks for sharing



Yes I did. Cant tell anything specifically just yet but to me, they kinda went thoroughly with it. Nothing to complain so far. My face was bruising and swollen terribly but it is due to my body natural response cause I take long time to heal than others. Now it is better but still some yellow bruises under the eyes and I am about to leave the country tomorrow. So if you about to have fat graft, you should consider 10days for it looking presentable in public. I am now still have to wear sunglasses to cover the bruises under my eyes.

I have fat graft on my forehead, undereye to fix my dark circles, laugh lines, under the chin to make it more pointy. Well it is nearly full face. 
It did fat graft here just because it is convenient as I 100% wanted to do DES with Dr Kwon. But on thinking back over the fat graft thing, I think it is kinda a waste when you pay ~2000usd for something that only last for 1 year. 
However I want to fix my dark circles, and seem like there is no better way than fat graft.


----------



## beefnoodo

HANALYMI said:


> @beefnoodo:
> 
> Have you had surgery today? I was at the clinic today. I went to see Dr Kwon because I had DES and fat graft, but my lower eyelids are bruising badly. It has been 5 days after my surgery. He gave me an injection and tell me not to worry but I cant help it, Im gonna fly back to my country the day after tomorrow.




Hi Hanalymi,

I went to the clinic on Monday for a consult and then Tuesday for surgery. The next time I will be at the clinic will be this coming Tuesday for stitch removal. I also have some bruising but have been using ice/warm packs religiously so I think it's much better. There is still a bit of black/purplish bruising and around the eye area is slightly yellow but I suspect it's healing. Much better overall. I don't think I will be going in for an injection, just been keeping active and going out to sight-see, I feel like that's helped with the overall swelling and recovery. Day 2-3 were the worst for me, I'm still bruised but am comfortable to go maskless now. How are your eyes healing now?

Will be posting a full update after stitch removal.


----------



## HANALYMI

beefnoodo said:


> Hi Hanalymi,
> 
> I went to the clinic on Monday for a consult and then Tuesday for surgery. The next time I will be at the clinic will be this coming Tuesday for stitch removal. I also have some bruising but have been using ice/warm packs religiously so I think it's much better. There is still a bit of black/purplish bruising and around the eye area is slightly yellow but I suspect it's healing. Much better overall. I don't think I will be going in for an injection, just been keeping active and going out to sight-see, I feel like that's helped with the overall swelling and recovery. Day 2-3 were the worst for me, I'm still bruised but am comfortable to go maskless now. How are your eyes healing now?
> 
> Will be posting a full update after stitch removal.



How is your healing? I think you may be back to your country by now. 
I didnot go out cause my eyes bruised badly and my face was very swollen, I always had to wear sunglasses when I went out, but it might put some pressure on my check, which was swollen from fat grafting. I looked kinda hideous everytime I had to go out buying foods at the supermarket. Lol. So I stayed at home most of the time. 

My eyes are healing well. Almost no scar at all, the lines for the eyelid and epi are just pink, given that I am very prone to scar, I think, this, I should give credits to Dr Kwon's magic hands with his cutting. 

However, I dont feel satisfied as I think the creases are low, not much difference from my old eyelid. Mainly because I had fat graft on my forehead and under eyes, and the swelling of it makes the eyes appear to be smaller. Hope that over with time I can see the better result. But right now, my eyes are a little uneven, one is still more droopy than the other and Im scared that over with time, the creases just become smaller.  

As for fat graft, I think I regret doing it now, it is very costly and the result is not as I had expected. Maybe it is still soon to tell, but I dont think I will do it again due to the escalating price and its not long lasting result.


----------



## beefnoodo

Quick update: Tomorrow I will be 2 weeks post-op and I can say that my healing has been superb.

*Consultation*
My consultation went by very quickly with Dr Kwon, probably only lasted 8 mins. He was very patient and gentle. I had to think hard of a few questions to which he was patient and asked if I had any more. I had 2 other consultations to go to that day but I ended up cancelling them and going with Dr Kwon because I left feeling very confident in his work. I know a few people have said that they had to negotiate with Dr Kwon to do partial-incision instead of non-incision but he was very easy-going for me. He said he recommended non-incision for me (thin eyelids, no fat) but because I wanted incision and tapered-parallel he would do both for me. Overall, the consultation went much better than expected and I had no troubles talking through with what I wanted as I was very clear/concise when I explained to him. 

*Before Surgery*:
I stopped eating and drinking around 11:30 AM that day. My surgery was scheduled for 2:00 PM so I arrived about 20 minutes earlier which I was told to wash my face, met with Dr Kwon quickly (literally 2 mins) to confirm what I wanted, waited back out in the receptionist area again then around 2:05 PM was ushered by the nurse to the operation room. 

*Surgery:*
At this point, everything happened so quickly. I didn't even change into a gown, I was told to lie on the operating bed (which reminds me of a massage table of some sort o__o), and before I knew it I was bundled up and mummified in what felt like those thick heavy x-ray sheets/blankets. The only piece of me that was revealed was my head which was poking through what felt like a shield contraption whereby face was the emblem of Captain America's shield or something (very strange..) - I was already very uncomfortable and sweating bullets at this time.. and surgery didn't even start yet! Both arms and head were strapped down, IV was done and I was hooked up to a heart-rate monitor. Not going to lie, I was already regretting everything at this point because I couldn't believe I was crazy enough to willfully put myself through this torment. I focused on breathing in and out slowly and tuned into the catchy Maroon5 playing in the background (I'm sure they intentionally played English music for me which was nice). Dr Kwon came into the room, I saw the nurses put on his latex gloves and then I started to poop my pants again and all my hard work controlling my heart rate went in vain! Dr Kwon said "Design time.." he asked me to close/open my eyes several times and asked me to look directly in the middle of his eyes as he drew on the shape of the crease. This lasted approximately 10-15 minutes, I felt full confidence in his work as I knew he was taking his time. Once he was finished, he said "You will now fall into a deep sleep" and I was like "What, wait already? Don't I get to see my eyes?!" but before I could even mutter those words I felt myself falling. I've never done drugs nor do I ever intend to again.. it's a very strange and scary experience. You're completely awake but you can't feel anything and you don't even know what's going on. Within a matter of seconds I swear to the heavens above, I lost all feeling of myself, my body, my consciousness. I forgot where I was, why I came to Korea and quite frankly all that was going on. I felt zero pain throughout the surgery and only felt the pushing down/pressure on my eyes. Everything felt like it was on hyper speed and I saw lots of shapes and colors. Part way through the surgery, Dr Kwon asked me if I was ok and I recall saying "MMM?" and wanted to laugh and give him my thumbs up for some reason. THANK GOD I was strapped down because I was feeling so high I probably could have gotten up and started dancing like a jellyfish LOL. Throughout surgery, he continued to ask me to open and close periodically which by the way incredibly difficult since I could start to feel my eyes swelling. Like others have mentioned, I did feel the "bone scraping" sensation between my eyes which I believe is the epicanthoplasty. Everything felt so quick and it only really felt like 30 minutes but that was actually about an hour and 20 mins. I started to regain consciousness and finally realized what was going on (still felt no pain). By this point, Dr Kwon left for a quick break (which was actually another consult) and I asked the nurses how much longer and she said 30 minutes more. I started feeling nauseous and felt like gagging/throwing up so the nurses had to raise the table slightly while I waited for Dr Kwon. Dr Kwon returned and I was feeling VERY uncomfortable now, I wanted it over but didn't want to rush him since this was my face. Although I felt no pain, I sucked up the gagging sensation and felt him stitching the wounds - what a relief, I knew it was now the home stretch! 

*Post Operation - Day 0* 
The time was roughly 4:20 PM so surgery lasted approximately 2 hours. The nurse helped walk me into the recovery room to which I saw my boyfriend (who's face completely dropped when he saw me) and helped me onto the bed in an upright position. I still felt no pain but could feel my face swelling. The nurse placed an ice pack on my eyes and told me I only really needed to be here for 20 minutes.. but I ended up staying for over an hour. Within 15 mins of recovery I started gagging but because I was on an empty stomach I had nothing to gag. I felt terrible and incredibly nauseous but I generally have a weak tolerance to medication so it was very strong for me. My right eye was pretty much looking in another direction because of the swelling and I looked like a fish-alien. We left the clinic roughly around 5:45 PM and thankfully I secured a place which was 10 min walk. The first night was terrible, I continued to gag and could not eat/drink anything because I kept throwing up. I managed to drink only a couple sips of water and ate only a few spoonfuls of pumpkin soup but ended up throwing it all up. This lasted until 2:00-3:00 AM the following morning (you can imagine what a rough night I had...). Each time I gagged, a part of my stitch would seep some blood and my boyfriend had to dab it off for me...very gross! My boyfriend helped me ice my eyes throughout the nice and I ended up sleeping upright on the couch with my neck pillow. 

*Day 1*:
The next morning I still continued to gag so I could only drink a little bit of water. I went back to the clinic around 12:30 PM to remove my bandages and was then told to come back next Tuesday for stitch removal. I was given ointment and I asked for saline water to  wipe under my eyes for gunk. Remember to bring Q-Tips! We walked over to a nearby restaurant and I ate like a pig! I spent most of the day at home icing my eyes regularly which really helped with my recovery. At this point I had bruises directly underneath my left eye, above both lids/stitches and between my inner corners.

*Day 2-6*:
After bandage removal I started to wipe/wash my face with those facial wipes and used face cream regularly avoiding the eye area completely. I started going out on Day 2. The nurses will tell you don't need a special diet but I continued to drink pumpkin soup and eat congee until roughly Day 3. My diet went downhill after this, we had fried chicken, street food and shaved ice dessert. I did not let the surgery impact my trip, we continued to venture to all the sight seeing - Seoul is a great city! I was keen to ice pack/hot pack my eyes early in the morning, night and whenever I was at home regularly which helped alot. 

*Day 7 - Stitch Removal*:
Like many others, stitch removal hurt THE MOST - way worse than the actual procedure. The epi stitches were the worst for me, it felt like the nurse was pinching my waterline and inner corners.. I was done in under 10 minutes, bought some scar cream from the pharmacy downstairs and was out and about. The nurse told me to do eye exercises to get the muscle memory going and such. I was SO happy to be able to wash my face that day although it stung because my eyes didn't close completely so water went in.. ouch!

*Present day - almost 2 weeks post-op*:
Eyes are looking much better, my family was surprised I healed so quickly. 80% of my bruising healed by Day 10, with the exception of bruising along my lashline which is still present today (faded but still there... looks like I have partial red eyeliner on my eyes -_-). Still swollen (less-sausage like) but my eyelids will continue to change over the next couple of weeks. I had to buy eye drops because my eyes get dry/blurry quite frequently which again is another side effect of this procedure for the next little while. Overall, I can say that positive attitude, strong will and being diligent and following the doctors instruction will impact your recovery time. Even though my eyelids were terribly asymmetrical, I did not cry and had 1000% faith/confidence in Dr Kwon that I let the healing speak for itself. You need to trust both yourself and your surgeon completely before you commit yourself to this. I will know for sure the final results probably around the 3-month mark but overall I'm looking quite normal already but I can say he is a skilled/confident surgeon. The only comment I would say is that the after-care / service isn't the greatest from his staff. I did feel like I was being treated a little unfairly by the staff since I was a foreigner but all I really cared about was the end result. I am very happy with Dr Kwon's work and wish you all the best of luck if you decide to go through with this procedure!


----------



## cookiedee

Hey Beefnoodo,

How much did you get charged for the surgeries? Did you negotiate prices? Did you also do epi? I want to do partial incision and epi. And did you ever do an online consultation first? I tried emailing him almost 3 weeks ago and never got a response... >_< Now I'm trying the online board on their website. I hope I get a response


----------



## beefnoodo

cookiedee said:


> Hey Beefnoodo,
> 
> How much did you get charged for the surgeries? Did you negotiate prices? Did you also do epi? I want to do partial incision and epi. And did you ever do an online consultation first? I tried emailing him almost 3 weeks ago and never got a response... >_< Now I'm trying the online board on their website. I hope I get a response



I was quoted 3.6M. I didn't really want to negotiate only because this is my face and I wanted him to be motivated to give me quality work (lol). I also didn't have much to leverage because I was going alone and wasn't accompanied by anyone else having the procedure done. I do know that there is a 15% extra charge on top of the quote they provide if you don't use cash. I had epicanthoplasty and full incision double eyelid surgery.

I initially started with an online consultation via his website and I received an email response. After that I corresponded via email, his team is generally pretty quick with an average turnaround of 24-48 hours (keep in mind they are 13 hours ahead). 

Just a general update, my healing is much better. I'm applying ointment twice a day (using Dermatix - I know others have mentioned the scar ointment makes the area itchy but I haven't experienced that thus far with Dermatix). The scar is still pink/reddish and my inner corners seem to be healing the slowest. Still don't have much sensation there and it is red with small bumps where the stitches were placed. If I've learnt anything, patience is key!!

Best of luck!


----------



## copenhagen78

Post op 3 months. Epi and DES non incisional

https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/12088187_10156093425100527_6122667842367494101_n.jpg?oh=82cfc18b23cd0e719ac19ca030e97231&oe=56A3884F


----------



## 7Chanel7

copenhagen78 said:


> Post op 3 months. Epi and DES non incisional
> 
> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=82cfc18b23cd0e719ac19ca030e97231&oe=56A3884F




Nice results!  It looks like you also got the love bands, were they done by Dr. Kwon as well?


----------



## copenhagen78

7Chanel7 said:


> Nice results!  It looks like you also got the love bands, were they done by Dr. Kwon as well?



thats not love bands, thats my fat! Lol


----------



## 7Chanel7

copenhagen78 said:


> thats not love bands, thats my fat! Lol




Oh I'm sorry!  Hahaha... I must have gotten your pre-surgery picture confused with someone else's.  I'm going off memory and I thought I didn't see much fat underneath your first original picture.  Sorry!


----------



## copenhagen78

7Chanel7 said:


> Oh I'm sorry!  Hahaha... I must have gotten your pre-surgery picture confused with someone else's.  I'm going off memory and I thought I didn't see much fat underneath your first original picture.  Sorry!



no worries


----------



## Tyler_Durden

copenhagen78 said:


> Post op 3 months. Epi and DES non incisional
> 
> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/12088187_10156093425100527_6122667842367494101_n.jpg?oh=82cfc18b23cd0e719ac19ca030e97231&oe=56A3884F


hmm, looks pretty good. The fold looks pretty deep tho. How does it look when you close your eyes?


----------



## copenhagen78

Tyler_Durden said:


> hmm, looks pretty good. The fold looks pretty deep tho. How does it look when you close your eyes?



i was squinting when the picture was taken.
looks good, no scar, no nothing.


----------



## eyelidsurgery

Hi everyone!
It's been just over 2 months since my partial incision double eyelid surgery with Dr. Kwon. my eyelids look super great now but I am experiencing some side effects. Now, I'm not positive that these side effects are due to the surgery, but I believe it must have some correlation. To begin with, my right eye has really weird vision now. Before, my right eye had better vision than my left eye, now I can hardly see through my right eye. I noticed this a week after my surgery yet it is still occuring. Also, ever since my surgery, my skin (acne) has turned into a train wreck. I have no idea what it was but I'm sure the eyelid surgery and drug injection has probably caused something. I am super depressed that my skin has gotten super bad but hopefully it goes away... at least my eyes look good sigh


----------



## 7Chanel7

eyelidsurgery said:


> Hi everyone!
> It's been just over 2 months since my partial incision double eyelid surgery with Dr. Kwon. my eyelids look super great now but I am experiencing some side effects. Now, I'm not positive that these side effects are due to the surgery, but I believe it must have some correlation. To begin with, my right eye has really weird vision now. Before, my right eye had better vision than my left eye, now I can hardly see through my right eye. I noticed this a week after my surgery yet it is still occuring. Also, ever since my surgery, my skin (acne) has turned into a train wreck. I have no idea what it was but I'm sure the eyelid surgery and drug injection has probably caused something. I am super depressed that my skin has gotten super bad but hopefully it goes away... at least my eyes look good sigh




I think you should schedule to see an optometrist or eye specialist about the vision impairment.  This makes me worried too because I can't afford to have my vision affected in any way.  Please keep us updated.  As for your skin situation, this is my first time hearing about something like this.  But everyone is different and has different reactions to different things.  Hopefully it's nothing serious and your skin will clear up soon.  On a good note, that's great that you like your new eyes.


----------



## north_star

eyelidsurgery said:


> Hi everyone!
> It's been just over 2 months since my partial incision double eyelid surgery with Dr. Kwon. my eyelids look super great now but I am experiencing some side effects. Now, I'm not positive that these side effects are due to the surgery, but I believe it must have some correlation. To begin with, my right eye has really weird vision now. Before, my right eye had better vision than my left eye, now I can hardly see through my right eye. I noticed this a week after my surgery yet it is still occuring. Also, ever since my surgery, my skin (acne) has turned into a train wreck. I have no idea what it was but I'm sure the eyelid surgery and drug injection has probably caused something. I am super depressed that my skin has gotten super bad but hopefully it goes away... at least my eyes look good sigh



its rare to hear about vision being affected after the eyelid surgery.. especially when it is just normal surgery, without ptosis correction. agree that you should probably see an eye doctor about this.. also the skin may be due to some allergy towards the drugs.. hope it gets resolved soon!

could you kindly share some pics of your eyes now? just want to see more results of dr kwon's work. thank you!


----------



## zhenzz

I just did non incision double eyelid, ptosis correction, epicantoplasty in the afternoon. First hour after op is most painful, now still a bit painful but not as bad as earlier.

Ladies, do bring a trusted friend who can take care of you if possible, cause especially right after surgery, you'll be tired n in pain, n it's best to have someone who will take initiative to buy food, bring u water n ice pack when u need. 

My most challenging time was to walk back to my guest house (even though it's 10mins walk away) cause I couldn't wear contact lens obviously, n my glasses were sitting on the tip of my nose due to the tapes to cover the epi, n I had a cap to cover, n all I could do was look downwards n held my sis hand as she led the way. N I was feeling awful cause the eyelids felt like burning.

At my guesthouse, I saw a Chinese girl who came alone to do her nose, and she had a translator who accompanied her to all her appts, even stayed with her during weekends n brought her out to shop cause she felt for the girl who is all alone here for surgery. At first I thought "wow, seriously?", but now after doing surgery myself (although its prob the simplest amongst all surgeries), it's really good to have someone with you when you're not feeling well.

Still can't believe I did it, on the op table, seeing what doctor Kwon was doing, I kept thinking I was crazy to do this n kept praying for safety n good results &#128514;. 

Ok am rambling, will post more details a few days later yah.


----------



## zhenzz

today is day 3 after surgery (surgery being day 0). some quick sharing of my experience at Teuim.

*Consultation*

dr kwon suggested non incisional double eyelid (cause i have very little eyelid fats), ptosis correction, epicantoplasty. i wasn't keen on epi, but he said it's better, trust him, eventually i agreed. kinda felt pressured in a way. sigh.

met him again before surgery (separate day), he showed and asked me the height i wanted, i have no idea why i told him i wanted the double eyelids to be obvious (like to be seen and not too subtle), and eventually said "u decide". i really wasn't thinking cause i had so much on my mind. argh, still beating myself over it now. i just hope it'll turn out natural.

*During Surgery*

got the jitters when i was on the op table. 
when i was knocked out and saw the bling bling colours all around me, i was so glad i had read one of the poster here describing the whole experience, else i would have thought i was on my way to heaven (or hell, for having been disobedient). it was really odd, it's like i wasn't in human form, i became like a molecule or cube or something. 

and halfway "floating" through this psychedelic world, i lost all remembrance of where i was, what i was doing, and i was totally freaked out. when i finally rmbed that i was here for a surgery, i couldn't figure how i had ended up on the table, nor rmb the waiting room i was in earlier. yikes.

finally doctor kwon was done, and i came back to earth slowly! it took me a while to realise i could move my mouth, twitch my nose, move my fingers and even body. and the nurse asked me something and i replied (and thinking in my head, i could talk now!). doc went out twice after injecting my eyes to numb the area (i had thought it was like a long needle like how they inject our arms, but it was tiny ones. i think.) i also thought we were almost done, but noooooo. he hasn't cut the inner corners yet, ptosis and double eyelids not done yet too. and i was like, "then what did he do when i was knocked out???"

when he returned, he cut the inner corners of my eyes. and yes it felt like he was scraping at my nose bone so hard. i was quite worried. after that, i believe he tried to flip my eyelid over and i yelped, so he gave me injection and went out again to wait for it to take effect. 

next was ptosis (yes, i actually asked dr kwon, cause i could see and hear everything and talking/ knowing what was happening next was one of my way to calm myself down), and man, that hurt. not sharp pain, but a very dull pain as he pulled the thread in and out. and at times, he chuckled when i groaned! grrrr. would have asked him why he laughed, but i thought i didn't want to distract him when he's sewing my lids.

being able to see what he was doing, i really thought i was crazy to actually have gone ahead to do plastic surgery, even though it's supposed to be a really minor one. however small a surgery is, there will always be a risk. so all i could do was keep praying and asking Jesus for safety and good results, and that i'm sorry and will never do ps again! (it's a personal struggle with God i have. anyways..)

was just so glad when dr said "it's completed".

*Post Surgery*

first hour after surgery is most painful, after that was numbing pain. day 1 and 2 was just a little discomfort, but after bandage removal on day 1, i went out shopping with my sis for a good 5-6 hours i think. did ice pack as much as i could when i was back and on bed. eyelids still swollen now but it went down quite a bit from day 1. 

slept propped up for 1st 2 nights most of the time, but halfway through last night, i was so uncomfortable and getting bitten by mosquitoes, that i just slept normally. and i think that kinda resulted in me seeing yellow bruising and more swollen around my eyes? shall sleep propped up tonight again and see if helps.

i was really glad for my sis to be around to take care of me, and to assure me everything will be fine. and to go out together shopping. so yes, if it's ur first time doing ps, definitely recommend u have someone with u for the first 2 days at least who can care for u. 

if there isn't anyone, u can hire someone too, like the chinese translator, jinghua, who cared for the chinese girl i met in the guest house here. if anyone wants her contact can pm me. i do find that she's really quite proactive, caring and knowledgeable in terms of ps stuff (i asked her a lot of things), my guest host also said he finds her to be an honest person too.

alice, the translator at teuim said i have to chin down a bit (don't chin up), and open my eyes wide, esp cause i had ptosis done. apparently to exercise the muscle or something.

i was looking to buy more pumpkin juice on day 2, but the pharmacist at level 1 of the same building said this other drink in a small bottle, with an added ampoule liquid, will be better than pumpkin juice for deswelling. so i bought 3 sets of that according to her recommendations. and i think she said too much of pumpkin juice will make one grow fatter.

*Accomodation*

i'm staying in big john's guest house, and find it pretty good in that it's cozy and not so lonely compared to a hotel. john is really nice and helpful (i always got him to help me order take away, or when he's not around and the girl's translator was around, she would help me to order), and there are other guests i can talk to if i want to as well (cause my sis is only here for 6 days, and i was here way earlier and leaving way later than her too). 

sometimes there are also other guests who do ps here, some minor, some really invasive ones, so they could be recovery buddies too.

*Concern

*my main concern now is if my double eyelids will look unnatural (due to my own stupidity in telling him i want obvious. hope he has more sense than me), and my right inner eye corner seems more cut in than my left, can see the flesh inside more. very worried about that. shall now wait for my stitches to be removed on monday and see him again.


----------



## 7Chanel7

zhenzz said:


> today is day 3 after surgery (surgery being day 0). some quick sharing of my experience at Teuim.
> 
> *Consultation*
> 
> dr kwon suggested non incisional double eyelid (cause i have very little eyelid fats), ptosis correction, epicantoplasty. i wasn't keen on epi, but he said it's better, trust him, eventually i agreed. kinda felt pressured in a way. sigh.
> 
> met him again before surgery (separate day), he showed and asked me the height i wanted, i have no idea why i told him i wanted the double eyelids to be obvious (like to be seen and not too subtle), and eventually said "u decide". i really wasn't thinking cause i had so much on my mind. argh, still beating myself over it now. i just hope it'll turn out natural.
> 
> *During Surgery*
> 
> got the jitters when i was on the op table.
> when i was knocked out and saw the bling bling colours all around me, i was so glad i had read one of the poster here describing the whole experience, else i would have thought i was on my way to heaven (or hell, for having been disobedient). it was really odd, it's like i wasn't in human form, i became like a molecule or cube or something.
> 
> and halfway "floating" through this psychedelic world, i lost all remembrance of where i was, what i was doing, and i was totally freaked out. when i finally rmbed that i was here for a surgery, i couldn't figure how i had ended up on the table, nor rmb the waiting room i was in earlier. yikes.
> 
> finally doctor kwon was done, and i came back to earth slowly! it took me a while to realise i could move my mouth, twitch my nose, move my fingers and even body. and the nurse asked me something and i replied (and thinking in my head, i could talk now!). doc went out twice after injecting my eyes to numb the area (i had thought it was like a long needle like how they inject our arms, but it was tiny ones. i think.) i also thought we were almost done, but noooooo. he hasn't cut the inner corners yet, ptosis and double eyelids not done yet too. and i was like, "then what did he do when i was knocked out???"
> 
> when he returned, he cut the inner corners of my eyes. and yes it felt like he was scraping at my nose bone so hard. i was quite worried. after that, i believe he tried to flip my eyelid over and i yelped, so he gave me injection and went out again to wait for it to take effect.
> 
> next was ptosis (yes, i actually asked dr kwon, cause i could see and hear everything and talking/ knowing what was happening next was one of my way to calm myself down), and man, that hurt. not sharp pain, but a very dull pain as he pulled the thread in and out. and at times, he chuckled when i groaned! grrrr. would have asked him why he laughed, but i thought i didn't want to distract him when he's sewing my lids.
> 
> being able to see what he was doing, i really thought i was crazy to actually have gone ahead to do plastic surgery, even though it's supposed to be a really minor one. however small a surgery is, there will always be a risk. so all i could do was keep praying and asking Jesus for safety and good results, and that i'm sorry and will never do ps again! (it's a personal struggle with God i have. anyways..)
> 
> was just so glad when dr said "it's completed".
> 
> *Post Surgery*
> 
> first hour after surgery is most painful, after that was numbing pain. day 1 and 2 was just a little discomfort, but after bandage removal on day 1, i went out shopping with my sis for a good 5-6 hours i think. did ice pack as much as i could when i was back and on bed. eyelids still swollen now but it went down quite a bit from day 1.
> 
> slept propped up for 1st 2 nights most of the time, but halfway through last night, i was so uncomfortable and getting bitten by mosquitoes, that i just slept normally. and i think that kinda resulted in me seeing yellow bruising and more swollen around my eyes? shall sleep propped up tonight again and see if helps.
> 
> i was really glad for my sis to be around to take care of me, and to assure me everything will be fine. and to go out together shopping. so yes, if it's ur first time doing ps, definitely recommend u have someone with u for the first 2 days at least who can care for u.
> 
> if there isn't anyone, u can hire someone too, like the chinese translator, jinghua, who cared for the chinese girl i met in the guest house here. if anyone wants her contact can pm me. i do find that she's really quite proactive, caring and knowledgeable in terms of ps stuff (i asked her a lot of things), my guest host also said he finds her to be an honest person too.
> 
> alice, the translator at teuim said i have to chin down a bit (don't chin up), and open my eyes wide, esp cause i had ptosis done. apparently to exercise the muscle or something.
> 
> i was looking to buy more pumpkin juice on day 2, but the pharmacist at level 1 of the same building said this other drink in a small bottle, with an added ampoule liquid, will be better than pumpkin juice for deswelling. so i bought 3 sets of that according to her recommendations. and i think she said too much of pumpkin juice will make one grow fatter.
> 
> *Accomodation*
> 
> i'm staying in big john's guest house, and find it pretty good in that it's cozy and not so lonely compared to a hotel. john is really nice and helpful (i always got him to help me order take away, or when he's not around and the girl's translator was around, she would help me to order), and there are other guests i can talk to if i want to as well (cause my sis is only here for 6 days, and i was here way earlier and leaving way later than her too).
> 
> sometimes there are also other guests who do ps here, some minor, some really invasive ones, so they could be recovery buddies too.
> 
> *Concern
> 
> *my main concern now is if my double eyelids will look unnatural (due to my own stupidity in telling him i want obvious. hope he has more sense than me), and my right inner eye corner seems more cut in than my left, can see the flesh inside more. very worried about that. shall now wait for my stitches to be removed on monday and see him again.




Thanks for your review.  It was great!  Some parts made me laugh so hard, like during the first day of operation.  Hahaha...

Overall, how would you rate your experience?  Are you satisfied so far?


----------



## jillyqueen

I'm back here's an update of my eyes after 1yrs and 4 months.
	

		
			
		

		
	




No makeup.


----------



## copenhagen78

jillyqueen said:


> I'm back here's an update of my eyes after 1yrs and 4 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172680
> 
> 
> No makeup.



do you like the result so far? seem like the eyelid has gone down a bit ? cant remember whether you had non incisional or incisional done ?

this is mine, coming almost 4 months.

i have non incisional, and a bit afraid the height might coming down soon or later  

https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=79d31b65aff3a07c221aa58b323a0f8b&oe=56C764D5


----------



## jillyqueen

Yeah I love my height. Mine was incisional. That's cause I  asked Kwon for a very thin one. Actually asked him for infolder


----------



## TroubledGal

HANALYMI said:


> How is your healing? I think you may be back to your country by now.
> I didnot go out cause my eyes bruised badly and my face was very swollen, I always had to wear sunglasses when I went out, but it might put some pressure on my check, which was swollen from fat grafting. I looked kinda hideous everytime I had to go out buying foods at the supermarket. Lol. So I stayed at home most of the time.
> 
> My eyes are healing well. Almost no scar at all, the lines for the eyelid and epi are just pink, given that I am very prone to scar, I think, this, I should give credits to Dr Kwon's magic hands with his cutting.
> 
> However, I dont feel satisfied as I think the creases are low, not much difference from my old eyelid. Mainly because I had fat graft on my forehead and under eyes, and the swelling of it makes the eyes appear to be smaller. Hope that over with time I can see the better result. But right now, my eyes are a little uneven, one is still more droopy than the other and Im scared that over with time, the creases just become smaller.
> 
> As for fat graft, I think I regret doing it now, it is very costly and the result is not as I had expected. Maybe it is still soon to tell, but I dont think I will do it again due to the escalating price and its not long lasting result.



Dear hanalymi, 

I keen on fat graft on my sunken upper and lower eye , forehead, chin, cheek , temple as well. How do you feel abt the fg result on your forehead and under eye ? You mentioned that result not as you expected , means it doesn't survived ? 
Appreciate your reply and advice.


----------



## TroubledGal

Kat0719 said:


> yes i can, may i hav ur email address to send u over my photo? tks
> coz major problem for me is dark circle and it seems kwon is experienced in fg around eye zone. so i think it will b good to stay with him for darkcircle fg, and somehow... as fat is extracted, i wana put some on chin, temple too~ thats why i pick teuim, or do u hav any good recommendation?



Hi kat0719, 

Do you mind to share the fat graft ? Have you done the fat graft ?


----------



## mundaneguy

invisiblecities said:


> Hi mundaneguy--I had a consultation and ended up just getting an epicanthoplasty at Teuim. It went well, but one thing I would advise is to not rely on the doctors to best advise you on what aesthetic result you want. Before I got my epicanthoplasty at Teuim/rhinoplasty at JW Beauty, I visited 10+ clinics in Seoul and did extensive research. Basically, when you go in for a consultation, most doctors want you in and out relatively quickly since the popular ones do a lot of surgeries per day. They tend to fall into two types--the ones that have a "look" that they try and obtain with every patient, and the ones that focus on the medical aspect and leave what you want up to you. If you have photoshop or a friend with photoshop, I'd advise you to play around a bit first (some clinics will also do this for you if you send in your photo) to figure out what you truly want  Good luck!



Hey sorry I've been busy!
I will be heading over for a consultation in a few days.
I am going to bring over some photos of my own eyes photoshopped into desired results + a few other "target" photos of other people.
Thanks for the advice


----------



## Nosey77

Hi everyone, I'm one day post op from my DES (non incisional) and epi done at Teium with Dr. Kwon.  Everything is great so far, no complaints.  I'll have a lengthy write up on the entire process later today when I have more energy, but was wondering if anyone who's had this done could be kind enough to answer any of my questions?  

Since I got my bandages removed today, 

1) Am I allowed to wash my face now and shower or should I keep water away from my eyes?
2) When can I start wearing contact lenses? 
3) How long until I can start to exercise or go to a sauna?
4) Should I put scar creme on my eyes and where there's a red line from the epi or does this not help since they are both on the inside of the skin not outside?


----------



## Nosey77

Ok Teium responded to my ?s so I figured I'd post here in case anyone can benefit.

&#8203;
1) Am I allowed to wash my face now and shower or should I keep water away from my eyes?
&#8203;You should keep water away from your eyes.
2) When can I start wearing contact lenses?
&#8203;1 month later, at least after stitch removal
3) How long until I can start to exercise or go to a sauna? at least 2 weeks later
4) Should I put scar creme on my eyes and where there's a red line from the epi or does this not help since they are both on the inside of the skin not outside?
&#8203;Don't  apply scar cream on wound yet. we will explain after stitch removal.



    So I'm 2 days post DES (non incisional and epi) and I'm pretty satisfied at how everything went.  I was going to write a long post about the entire process but really it's all been layed out by others and I don't really have anything new to add since my experience mirrors most everyone else's who contributed with their first hand accounts of getting DES with Dr. Kwon at Teium.  I'll instead add some tips for those who are thinking about getting DES at Teium.  I'm a mid 30's Korean american male from the US who decided on Teium for DES after reading the entire master DES thread as well as this entire thread.  The reasons for going with Teium and Dr. Kwon for DES to me seemed pretty obvious and logical

1) He's done so many and specializes in DES, (no worries about a doctor switch during surgery like at a factory clinic.)
2) His reviews are overwhelmingly positive 
3) He seems to have a good aesthetic sense of what will best match your face and keep things looking natural which is important to me as a guy.

The only negatives seemed to be that if you're looking for dolly eyes or something extremely higher in crease that's parallel, some contributors to this thread complained that they didn't exactly receive what they desired but were nonetheless satisfied.  Often times you can't please everyone 100 percent since everyone's expectations differ as well what is realistic according to your own face etc, which I assume he knows pretty well from doing so many DES procedures. 

   The only other negative seems to be the cost which is higher than other places but really it's only 1000 to 1200 more usd for me to go with Teium which seems like a no brainer.  Yes, DES is rather commonplace in Seoul and there's always some place offering a discount or special sale of DES for sometimes 500-700 usd but why take that risk with no direct recommendation?  To me it seems silly to at least not get a consult with Teium for DES since he is well regarded and seems to be a specialist in this very procedure. 

   And finally I appreciated that Teium's website went out of it's way to fully explain the DES procedure as well as his version of epi which he invented and the reasoning that often times he performs both in combination to achieve the expected results for this procedure.  The multitude of before and after pics as well as the positive press he's received in such a competitive plastic surgery mecca such as Seoul pretty much is the icing on the cake for me to go with Dr. Kwon at Teium.



Anyhow as mentioned I'm now 2 days post surgery and instead of writing a even lengthier post from start to finish of the entire process which has already been documented various times by other contributors I feel it's probably more useful to list some tips and random observations to help any of you out there that's considering this. 

1) Start taking some Bromelin (which is a pinnapple enzyme) a week before your scheduled surgery date and afterward to help with swelling.
2) Try to book a hotel near the clinic, I booked at Hotel Eastern which is less than a 10 minute walk away and reasonable (55-65 a night) quiet, has a refrigerator and freezer, strong wifi and is next to a 7-11 and tons of food options. They also let me rent a power adapter which was great.  I also was able to book this through hotels.com so after 9 days here I already get a free night (since you get one free night after 10 bookings) 
3) On the day of your surgery, bring a surgical mask, some glasses if you wear them for your vision, or sunglasses, and also a hat if you're going to feel self conscious walking back afterwards.  You'll have a bunch of tape which will be easily visible in the middle of your face and so at least with the mask, hat and glasses you won't be as obvious as post ps patient, haha. 
4) Make sure you get enough rest the night before your surgery, and try to keep your eyes closed and only open them when instructed to do so.  Go in with a positive mood and try to concentrate on breathing slowly and deeply which will calm you down.  Focus on anything but what is exactly happening to you during the surgery (such as the music in the background) to make it go by faster. 


Other random things to note

1) Dr. Kwon's english is very good and his personality if I had to describe it in one word would be Regal. haha.  He's pretty calm yet confident and I could tell he's a perfectionist, he was easy to talk to and you can tell he's an expert who knows exactly what he's doing.  I appreciated his attention to detail and his gentle methods during the surgery which didnt seem rushed and I felt no pain whatsoever so I was thrilled at that. 

2) Alice's english was also very good and she was very cheerful and helpful, she made the process easier for me.

3) I was amazed at how quickly I was set up to begin the surgery once I entered the surgery room and lay down.  They are a well oiled machine and his team of nurses prepped me so fast (putting layers on me, prepping my face, inserting the iv into my arm and putting on the pulse monitor on my finger, etc) I was a bit taken aback but realize now that was for the best since if it would have lingered longer I would have started to let my thoughts race too much and get anxious.  

4) As mentioned, once the drugs get into your body from the IV you're going to feel very out of sorts as random images and colors will appear and it's all very bizarre.  My only suggestion is to remember to breathe deeply and slowly to relax yourself, try to focus on the music in the background or anything positive so you won't try to picture what exactly is happening to you during the surgery.  

5) Although I didn't feel any pain, there are instances when you feel them applying pressure to the inner corners of your eyes and feel them pressing against your nose and skull and it made me fee like a robot if that makes any sense.  I felt like some sort of robot getting maintenance or repairs haha.  It was just surreal to be feeling the obvious physical pressure and also realize when they were threading the stitches yet feel no actual pain. As mentioned I think it's logical to only open your eyes when asked to and try to focus on anything else (such as the music in the background) then on what exactly is happening or how much longer the surgery will last, etc. 

5) After the surgery I had a bit of a pressure headache in the middle of my face from the swelling but took a long nap and afterwards I was fine.  I stopped taking the aspirin and pain meds but am still taking the antibiotics to ward off any possible infection. 

   So that's pretty much it, just waiting for my stitch removal in 4 days.  Having read through this entire thread helped so much since it put me at ease and I knew what to expect each step of the way.  I'll update this thread once I recover further.  I'm not going to post pics sorry, I 'm already a bit embarrassed about having PS done since I'm a guy anyhow even though it's not a big deal these days since a lot of males have gotten procedures done but don't want my pics up on this forum as a personal choice.  However if any of you have any questions feel free to reply to this thread.  Again I'm thankful to all the useful information on this thread which definitely eased any tensions I had about going through with this. 


&#8203;


----------



## eyelidsurgery

Hello! This is my eyes 3.5 months after partial incision+epicanthoplasty at Teuim. Here are a few negatives after the surgery: https://www.flickr.com/photos/134369681@N05/albums/72157661456253876

1. My skin got totally ruined. After Korea, I started breaking out like crazy and in areas where I normally don't. I am guessing this is due to an allergic reaction with a drug or antibiotics they gave me. Also jetlag could have impacted this. Anyways my skin is starting to slowly heal but i am left with nasty scars everywhere  

2. Due to the epicanthoplasty, the shape of my inner corners are different and when I smile I get tiny crinkles on my right eye. This doesn't bother me too much though.

In general, I am very happy about my eyes and I wish you all luck for your surgery!


----------



## ashofspades

eyelidsurgery said:


> Hello! This is my eyes 3.5 months after partial incision+epicanthoplasty at Teuim. Here are a few negatives after the surgery: https://www.flickr.com/photos/134369681@N05/albums/72157661456253876
> 
> 1. My skin got totally ruined. After Korea, I started breaking out like crazy and in areas where I normally don't. I am guessing this is due to an allergic reaction with a drug or antibiotics they gave me. Also jetlag could have impacted this. Anyways my skin is starting to slowly heal but i am left with nasty scars everywhere
> 
> 2. Due to the epicanthoplasty, the shape of my inner corners are different and when I smile I get tiny crinkles on my right eye. This doesn't bother me too much though.
> 
> In general, I am very happy about my eyes and I wish you all luck for your surgery!



Thank you for sharing your experience!  Your eyes look great!!

If you don't have a history of allergies, it's likely the antibiotics that have caused your acne. Try taking a high-quality probiotic and loading up on foods like sauerkraut, kimchi, and yogurt, if you haven't done so already.


----------



## eyelidsurgery

Hellokitty15 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Your eyes look very natural!  Would you mind share more pictures here and let me know which doctor and how much you paid?
> 
> Thanks
> Hellokitty



Thank you, and check my flickr albums page for photos. I will update more photos in a few more months  Also, I had Dr. Kwon and paid 3.0m krw.


----------



## eyelidsurgery

ashofspades said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience!  Your eyes look great!!
> 
> If you don't have a history of allergies, it's likely the antibiotics that have caused your acne. Try taking a high-quality probiotic and loading up on foods like sauerkraut, kimchi, and yogurt, if you haven't done so already.



Thank you! I believe it was the antibiotics too. I am assuming (it's been almost 4 months) that the antibiotics are slowly leaving my body since I am breaking out a lot less. Just sucks how as soon as my eyelid problem is over, I now have to deal wiht a skin problem -.- Anways, Thank you for your tips


----------



## Nosey77

Hellokitty15 said:


> HI
> 
> Thanks for sharing such detailed experience.  I am female and am thinking to do eyelid surgery, inclusion and ptosis correction because my eyelids have excessive skin.
> 
> Is Dr Kwon at Teium is really the best?  I read some stories saying Chinese patients went on protest and some other clinics that mess up their eyes.  I really wouldn't want that happen to me, I have double eyelids naturally just now getting sleepy eyes due to age...
> 
> Also, i read that inclusion surgery may not have eye close after operation for a while??? I cannot imagine I can sleep with eyes open... that really scary.  I would imagine it is best to sleep during the operation at least most of the time until the very end they need to do stitches... or you are awake during the whole time???
> 
> Sorry asking so many questions as I am very nervous and I really worried to mess up my eyes...
> 
> Thanks
> Hellokitty





   Hi Hellokitty, I understand your concerns, but instead of asking all these questions I suggest you read through the entire DES master thread as well as this one, many of your questions will be answered.  Also it's non incisional or incisional for the Double eyelid surgery types, not inclusion etc. 

  As far as Dr. Kwon from Teium being "the best", that's a question that's totally subjective, nobody can claim any surgeon is the best etc, but all you can do really is read through these threads and set up appointments in person to find the best surgeon for you.  As far as reading about some Chinese patients going on protest about messed up eyes that has nothing to do with Teium and I suggest you be more careful mentioning these types of things without a proper link to show proof because you may be scaring others who read this and if some have had bad experiences with other clinics that has nothing to do with Teium on the Teium DES thread.  Mentioning this may mislead some readers into thinking your talking specifically about complains against Teium which doesn't seem to be what you wrote if I'm reading it correctly (instead your mentioning complaints that some chinese patients have had against other clinics, not Teium) so please be more careful what you imply or state since many readers of this thread are having the same questions and concerns as you, and while it's important to read through these threads in the end only you can make the decision after visiting with various surgeons in person to find the right fit, etc.


----------



## north_star

eyelidsurgery said:


> Hello! This is my eyes 3.5 months after partial incision+epicanthoplasty at Teuim. Here are a few negatives after the surgery: https://www.flickr.com/photos/134369681@N05/albums/72157661456253876
> 
> 1. My skin got totally ruined. After Korea, I started breaking out like crazy and in areas where I normally don't. I am guessing this is due to an allergic reaction with a drug or antibiotics they gave me. Also jetlag could have impacted this. Anyways my skin is starting to slowly heal but i am left with nasty scars everywhere
> 
> 2. Due to the epicanthoplasty, the shape of my inner corners are different and when I smile I get tiny crinkles on my right eye. This doesn't bother me too much though.
> 
> In general, I am very happy about my eyes and I wish you all luck for your surgery!




Hi~ thanks for sharing your photos! your eyes look great  how's the height of your crease? It looks like a natural hidden crease from your pictures.. did you request for slightly higher fold?


----------



## eyelidsurgery

north_star said:


> Hi~ thanks for sharing your photos! your eyes look great  how's the height of your crease? It looks like a natural hidden crease from your pictures.. did you request for slightly higher fold?


Thanks, and yes I wanted a hidden crease with only the outer edges showing.


----------



## mundaneguy

Hey everyone,
I got back from Korea for a surgery with Dr. Kwon. Boy what an adventure. I went alone and I highly recommend others to bring someone with you. I did epi + non incisional DES.

Today is 12 days postop, and I feel my crease is way too high. I know it will get lower with time, but as it stands, it would have to lower by...quite a lot in order to look natural. Here is a pic:







Can somebody with experience shed some light on whether it is normal for this stage to be _this _high? Quite worried now 

Thanks!


----------



## mundaneguy

Hellokitty15 said:


> I actually find them quite nice with higher crease, but sure they will go down a few months time...
> 
> Did you sleep during operation?  Was it hurt?  Would you recommend Dr Kwon?
> 
> Thanks
> Hellokitty


Thanks Hellokitty15,

I was awake for the whole operation. The anesthesia went off as the operation was about to end so the only pain I felt was during what I believe is the stitching part. It was light pain to me, but I did a light "nnggg"out of fear that the string will tear my eyelids apart. lol
Can't tell if I would recommend Dr Kwon yet. Think I will reserve judgement until final results. But I mean, procedure and bedside manner-wise it was all fine.


----------



## copenhagen78

mundaneguy said:


> Hey everyone,
> I got back from Korea for a surgery with Dr. Kwon. Boy what an adventure. I went alone and I highly recommend others to bring someone with you. I did epi + non incisional DES.
> 
> Today is 12 days postop, and I feel my crease is way too high. I know it will get lower with time, but as it stands, it would have to lower by...quite a lot in order to look natural. Here is a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody with experience shed some light on whether it is normal for this stage to be _this _high? Quite worried now
> 
> Thanks!



its still swelling dear, definitely will go down, wait for a month or 2 for final result.


----------



## Lpl

I just spent 2 hours reading this whole thread and Dr Kwon seem to be highly raved about. Now I'm stuck at choosing the surgeon as I wanna do my nose as well but Dr Kwon don't do it. I am planning for to go korea in feb 2016 

I was quoted by JW beauty
USD $4300- $4700 for ptosis eyes- double eyelids correction incision method + EPI 
Alar reduction+bridge+bulbous tip correction quoted about USD$4500-$5500

Does anyone have any experience with JW beauty or any other clinics to recommend which is cheaper but good? 
And also they ask for a deposit for the surgery to secure the dates. Is it really necessary does anyone have experience that after consultation there is a long waiting time for surgery?


----------



## Lavender16

Teuim asks for 1,000,000 won deposit if you want to secure surgery date prior to arrival. 

I think naom is right. It's better to consult with several doctors when you get here.


----------



## Lpl

Naom, how is your research thus far? Teuim and JW prices seemed pretty much on par Base on the info posted by several on this thread. 

Lavender 16, 
I'm just worried that there won't be any slots available during the time I'm there. On the other hand I do wanna consult a few more surgeons after all it is my first time and I will be doing both nose and eyes and not to mention it cost a bomb!! My korean friend told me that she went for a DES and only cost about SGD$1500-2000 with EPI. But the clinic do not have English service and I'm worried they won't be able to understand what I want plus there isn't much to research on.


----------



## Lavender16

I think Teuim should prob be able to take you... When are you going to Korea? Worse is 1-2 days wait?

I consulted there and decided to go somewhere else. My eyelid surgery costs a lot and I am wiling to pay it cuz I trust that doctor. It was really really hard for me to make the decision to pay so much for my surgery. 

Def consult in person. Don't rush!!!


----------



## Lpl

Lavender16 said:


> I think Teuim should prob be able to take you... When are you going to Korea? Worse is 1-2 days wait?
> 
> I consulted there and decided to go somewhere else. My eyelid surgery costs a lot and I am wiling to pay it cuz I trust that doctor. It was really really hard for me to make the decision to pay so much for my surgery.
> 
> Def consult in person. Don't rush!!!


Lavender, I am planning to visit in mid to end Feb. Where did you end up doing your eyes? And how long has it been? Do you mind sharing any before and after photos?


----------



## Lpl

Naom said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes, Teium and JW are about the same price range... JW kept asking me for deposit and Teium hasn't replied me for the consultation date...



Naom, 

I did ask JW if I decided not to go ahead with their clinic will the deposit be refunded and they said 3 days before the surgery. So I asked for a consultation date 3-4 days before the scheduled surgery. Still waiting for their reply....


----------



## CWAZY

Teuim needs to have a deposit of 1,000,00 krw???


----------



## Lavender16

Yes if you want to secure your surgery date from abroad they ask you to wire them 1m krw.


----------



## Lavender16

Lpl I'll send you a pm


----------



## beefnoodo

mundaneguy said:


> Hey everyone,
> I got back from Korea for a surgery with Dr. Kwon. Boy what an adventure. I went alone and I highly recommend others to bring someone with you. I did epi + non incisional DES.
> 
> Today is 12 days postop, and I feel my crease is way too high. I know it will get lower with time, but as it stands, it would have to lower by...quite a lot in order to look natural. Here is a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody with experience shed some light on whether it is normal for this stage to be _this _high? Quite worried now
> 
> Thanks!


@mundaneguy: This is perfectly normal. I had my procedure done in September so now I am almost at 4 months post-op. I experienced the majority of swelling at 3 weeks of surgery however my eyes still looked puffy and the crease was high up until 2.5 months. 

It will go down with time. January 7 will be my 4 months mark and I can say the crease/lids have changed completely. It looks super natural now.

Hope this helps, don't stress out!


----------



## zhenzz

7Chanel7 said:


> Thanks for your review.  It was great!  Some parts made me laugh so hard, like during the first day of operation.  Hahaha...
> 
> Overall, how would you rate your experience?  Are you satisfied so far?


sorry for the super late reply!!

overall, i'm quite satisfied with my double lids and ptosis! my friends who knew all said its super natural!

ptosis: i already had big eyes  previously but they were like sleepy garfield, so the ptosis helped me to look more alert (and my eyes also got slightly bigger). but my eyes are still 1 big 1 small (not super obvious unless one scrutinizes them), so i felt that didn't help. but it's been only 2 months, i rmb someone (is it jillyqueen?) said hers got more even subsequently.

des: the double lids are also more defined now, compared to previously where i had multiple lids on left eye, and left and right had uneven lids too. my original lids were actually quite high too, so i like this height now, hoping they'll not go down further! 

epi: i do notice the scars, although they're very small and no one noticed anything until i mention, but i guess there's nothing i can do now also.

here's a pic of my eyes at 2.5 months! (image will be be auto deleted after 28 days)

tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=ab83b83


----------



## Tyler_Durden

mundaneguy said:


> Hey everyone,
> I got back from Korea for a surgery with Dr. Kwon. Boy what an adventure. I went alone and I highly recommend others to bring someone with you. I did epi + non incisional DES.
> 
> Today is 12 days postop, and I feel my crease is way too high. I know it will get lower with time, but as it stands, it would have to lower by...quite a lot in order to look natural. Here is a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody with experience shed some light on whether it is normal for this stage to be _this _high? Quite worried now
> 
> Thanks!




Yo how is it going, my man?
How are you doing with recovery?


----------



## likelotus

mickely said:


> I m at 4 months currently,   scars  r white anyway highly uunlikelyfor it to rreturn to skin color. Last resort concealers.    Also it'sworth noting that kwon does in- out style pparallel fold if u r llookin at true pparallel he mmight not be for u.. And yeah he is expensive than   most



What is the in-out style parallel fold? Could you provide a picture?


----------



## misamiso

likelotus said:


> What is the in-out style parallel fold? Could you provide a picture?



The first 2 pictures are an in-out parallel fold. You can see it's not like a tapered lid/in fold but also not like the last pic which is a true parallel fold

hope this helps


----------



## LF2000

Does anyone know if Teuim is famous for eye bag surgery?


----------



## pebblesandbam

I'm going to Korea on Feb 15 and am hoping to schedule a consult with Dr Kwon. Does anyone know how long it takes from him to get back to you for a consultation appointment? I'm hoping to get a natural tapered double eyelid with no epi. 

I'll be in Korea from the 15-29, you can add me on Kakao ID: conniec89


----------



## destiny3

pebblesandbam said:


> I'm going to Korea on Feb 15 and am hoping to schedule a consult with Dr Kwon. Does anyone know how long it takes from him to get back to you for a consultation appointment? I'm hoping to get a natural tapered double eyelid with no epi.
> 
> I'll be in Korea from the 15-29, you can add me on Kakao ID: conniec89



Woops I just about to add you on Kaokao but just realised today is the 29th already so you're probably on your way back home or maybe soon in a few hours. I don't check the forums as much anymore. I did my eyes with Dr Kwon just a week ago, going to take my stitches out in 2 days. I'm guessing you already had your surgery done. Hope it wen't well for you, i still have a lot of deswelling to do and got bruised eye still.


----------



## Ch4L

jillyqueen said:


> Anyway, to all forumners, if u are considering double eyelid surgery. I recommend Dr Kwon he really takes care of you. After the injection, the swelling went down by almost half.  My eyes look more symmetrical at day 7. And I can already tell that it's going to look great. Most doctors would have just dismissed it and asked the patient to give it time. But Dr Kwon actually took time off to give me the injection, even though he was in the midst of another surgery.
> 
> I paid (slightly more than) 1.5 times more for Dr Kwon compared to other clinics like Wonjin. And it's worth it. It's your face ladies,  don't stinge. Through this experiance, I learnt that the eyelid surgery is not as simple as people think. Yes it's a very common surgery, but NOT simple. An eye specialist is necessary not a mere "board certified surgeon".


Hi jillyqueen.. i am planning to do DES.. thanks for your post.. How about the shape? you like it? can i got your B/A photo? any line or kakao? quite confuse now since my flight just left few days


----------



## Ch4L

destiny3 said:


> Woops I just about to add you on Kaokao but just realised today is the 29th already so you're probably on your way back home or maybe soon in a few hours. I don't check the forums as much anymore. I did my eyes with Dr Kwon just a week ago, going to take my stitches out in 2 days. I'm guessing you already had your surgery done. Hope it wen't well for you, i still have a lot of deswelling to do and got bruised eye still.


Hi destiny3, how about your surgery with Dr.Kwon? what u did? how about the result? is he recommended? can u share me B/A photo? i am so worry since my flight left few days..and have bad review about teuim


----------



## destiny3

Ch4L said:


> Hi destiny3, how about your surgery with Dr.Kwon? what u did? how about the result? is he recommended? can u share me B/A photo? i am so worry since my flight left few days..and have bad review about teuim



Hi, surgery was good, painful at the end because it was a long surgery as it was a revision and the anesthesia or whatever was wearing off. So i did revision on eyelids, lowered the crease as previous was way too high, and did epi as well. 

I would recommend him, because I've been through a terrible experience in the past and heard so many botched stories as well even in Korea. You really need to do your research before deciding on a doctor which is what I failed to do the first time round over a year ago. I still have swelling but I can show you the pictures right after surgery, or if you can wait i'll show you more recent photos as swelling goes down more. 

Have you left for Seoul or not yet? If you are unsure about Teuim just have a consultation with them first and other clinics before making your decision. I liked Dr Kwons presence the first time I talked to him, made me feel comfortable and believe he would do his best. Go with your gut feeling when talking to different doctors and make sure to keep researching.  If you have Kaokao you can give me your user and I'll add you, anyone else who wants to ask me anything can do the same as well and I'll add.


----------



## ladyshop

destiny3 said:


> Hi, surgery was good, painful at the end because it was a long surgery as it was a revision and the anesthesia or whatever was wearing off. So i did revision on eyelids, lowered the crease as previous was way too high, and did epi as well.
> 
> I would recommend him, because I've been through a terrible experience in the past and heard so many botched stories as well even in Korea. You really need to do your research before deciding on a doctor which is what I failed to do the first time round over a year ago. I still have swelling but I can show you the pictures right after surgery, or if you can wait i'll show you more recent photos as swelling goes down more.
> 
> Have you left for Seoul or not yet? If you are unsure about Teuim just have a consultation with them first and other clinics before making your decision. I liked Dr Kwons presence the first time I talked to him, made me feel comfortable and believe he would do his best. Go with your gut feeling when talking to different doctors and make sure to keep researching.  If you have Kaokao you can give me your user and I'll add you, anyone else who wants to ask me anything can do the same as well and I'll add.


destiny, what is you kakao user ID? Do you still have Alice kakao ID? I'm planning to do an eyebag reposition with Dr Kwon but the last time he did it, it didnt work... how's your result so far? are you satisfied ?


----------



## destiny3

ladyshop said:


> destiny, what is you kakao user ID? Do you still have Alice kakao ID? I'm planning to do an eyebag reposition with Dr Kwon but the last time he did it, it didnt work... how's your result so far? are you satisfied ?



Hi, I have kakao account but i haven't created an ID yet lol i know its weird but all the names I wanted was taken so i had no idea what user to use, usually i just add other people instead.

Alice Kakao? Sorry i wouldn't know. 

Its been 2 weeks post op now, so far so good. Last week i hated it but swelling gone down more now and proper shape is finally slowly showing. Right eye just more swollen than left so everyday I still apply ice pack on it.


----------



## michelle94

Wow! What a read! Thanks to all those who posted up their reviews and kept sharing updates. It was super informative!

I never planned on doing my surgery in Korea because of my time constraint but when I was doing research on DES, I came across Teuim's website and I was soooo impressed!! 

My initial aim was just to get my eyes looking symmetrical because I have one double eyelid and one very obvious single eyelid by only doing DES.

As I do more and more research I find myself falling in love with the inout fold that Dr Kwon seems to do so well! I particularly like eyes like Nana, Clara Lee, Jun Ji Hyun. But I know that to get such eyes, I will have to do epicanthoplasty as my epicanthal folds are pretty prominent. 

But I don't know if it's a good idea to get epicanthoplasty as I only can do my surgery in the beginning of June and 3 weeks later I'm going to Gold Coast (and going to lots of theme parks that I'm worried will affect my healing). Also I don't know if epicanthoplasty will change the look of my eyes too much and then they won't fit the rest of my features. 

I actually have gone for a consult at beverly wilshire medical centre in JB (the one that Xiaxue went to for her surgery). And it's really much cheaper, about sgd$1900 for incisional DES and if I'm not wrong only an additional $500+ for epicanthoplasty? It's just I haven't found many reviews (in english at least). 

Maybe I'll just get DES this time and do epicanthoplasty at Teuim in the future...


----------



## Hikaribelle

Michelle - If you have prominent epicanthal folds, you are definitely going to want to do the epicanthoplasty at the same time as the DES. I didn't, and my DES failed as a result. I truly regret not doing it at the same time! If done by an experienced surgeon, your look should not change too much. I know I was worried about that too but trust me, it is much better than having to live with a failed surgery!! My surgeon said I could just do the DES and I should have never believed him. In hindsight he only suggested this because he does not do epicanthoplasty surgeries. Also, I thought a future rhinoplasty would help the appearance of my epicanthal folds but apparently the effect is just temporary.

Please don't make the same mistake I did!! ush:


----------



## michelle94

Hikaribelle said:


> Michelle - If you have prominent epicanthal folds, you are definitely going to want to do the epicanthoplasty at the same time as the DES. I didn't, and my DES failed as a result. I truly regret not doing it at the same time! If done by an experienced surgeon, your look should not change too much. I know I was worried about that too but trust me, it is much better than having to live with a failed surgery!! My surgeon said I could just do the DES and I should have never believed him. In hindsight he only suggested this because he does not do epicanthoplasty surgeries. Also, I thought a future rhinoplasty would help the appearance of my epicanthal folds but apparently the effect is just temporary.
> 
> Please don't make the same mistake I did!! ush:


Hi Hikaribelle! Thanks for replying 

So sorry to hear your DES failed!!  Omgosh I can't imagine having to go through the entire process and not have it turn out the way you want! Can I ask why you say it failed though? Is it because of the type of eyelid you chose (parallel for example)?

I guess the reason I feel that DES will be sufficient (for now) is because my left eye already has a double eyelid with a tapered crease and my right eye that doesn't, I have already been using tape for a few years to make it look symmetrical. So I guess I assume it will be fine!

Epicanthoplasty is so tempting though! But I'm just not sure how much I like the style of the doctor at beverly wilshire medical centre. The eyes he gave to Xiaxue look too caucasian for my liking.

Are you planning on doing an eyelid revision?


----------



## Hikaribelle

Yeah, it is pretty devastating! But I know I'm not the only one. That is one of the thoughts that comforts me.

Ok, it seems like your situation is different from mine. I had inner double eyelids and my surgeon was attempting to create new creases 2.5 mm higher (raising my tapered creases). Unfortunately, it failed because epicanthal folds put pressure on the eyelid, making larger tapered creases impossible. There are a few resources out there that explain this well, Dr. Kwon's website being one of them.

Yes, I need to get revision now, or live with triple eyelids for the rest of my life. I've also always had a slight cross-eyed appearance which could have definitely been helped by an epicanthoplasty. 

Go with a surgeon who has lots of experience and who feels right for you!


----------



## i_lovetotravel

Hi everyone!

I am new to the forum, and I am interested in DES with Dr. Kwon at Teuim.  I am heading to Korea at the end of April for about 2 weeks.  Initially, my trip to Korea wasn't for PS - just for exploring with BF as I was on the fence about doing DES (and he REALLY doesn't want me to do it).  My friend is going to JW to Dr. Suh for rhino on this trip, and we're both debating about doing DES.  There is sooo much information on this forum, I have read through most of it but it's still extremely overwhelming.

I am quite happy with my eye shape (I'd consider them big for a Chinese girl), I currently have a tapered crease with double eyelids, I just want my eyelids to be parallel (outfold) instead of tapered, and a bigger crease for makeup.  

I looked into the dolly look vs. natural and I'm not trying to look 'dolly' (super big wide eyes), I just want a medium-high parallel crease (think angelababy!)

I was quoted via email for DES w/ ptosis and epi.

My question is:

1) Did you really find that epi was needed in order to decrease the tension and have a nice medium crease that doesn't look 'sausage-like'? (as Dr. Kwon would say on his website, lol!)

I really don't want to do the epi.  It sounds too invasive for me..  I am travelling throughout Asia for the next few months.


2) With Dr. Kwons preference of doing tapered-parallel creases w/ in-out fold, do you think Dr. Kwon would be able to give a crease like angelababy's?  

Her's is perfect because her eyes are still natural looking, with a higher crease than usual for an Asian and parallel.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jackielove

Hikaribelle said:


> Yeah, it is pretty devastating! But I know I'm not the only one. That is one of the thoughts that comforts me.
> 
> Ok, it seems like your situation is different from mine. I had inner double eyelids and my surgeon was attempting to create new creases 2.5 mm higher (raising my tapered creases). Unfortunately, it failed because epicanthal folds put pressure on the eyelid, making larger tapered creases impossible. There are a few resources out there that explain this well, Dr. Kwon's website being one of them.
> 
> Yes, I need to get revision now, or live with triple eyelids for the rest of my life. I've also always had a slight cross-eyed appearance which could have definitely been helped by an epicanthoplasty.
> 
> Go with a surgeon who has lots of experience and who feels right for you!



you're definitely not alone in that! i got DES without epi 2 years ago and now they are way less prominent than what i like so this time i'm going in mid april to get a revision done. partial incision and i'm adding epi this time!


----------



## michelle94

Hikaribelle said:


> Yeah, it is pretty devastating! But I know I'm not the only one. That is one of the thoughts that comforts me.
> 
> Ok, it seems like your situation is different from mine. I had inner double eyelids and my surgeon was attempting to create new creases 2.5 mm higher (raising my tapered creases). Unfortunately, it failed because epicanthal folds put pressure on the eyelid, making larger tapered creases impossible. There are a few resources out there that explain this well, Dr. Kwon's website being one of them.
> 
> Yes, I need to get revision now, or live with triple eyelids for the rest of my life. I've also always had a slight cross-eyed appearance which could have definitely been helped by an epicanthoplasty.
> 
> Go with a surgeon who has lots of experience and who feels right for you!


Ah okay! I think I get what you mean. Good luck for your revision and thanks for your advice!


----------



## michelle94

i_lovetotravel said:


> I am quite happy with my eye shape (I'd consider them big for a Chinese girl), I currently have a tapered crease with double eyelids, I just want my eyelids to be parallel (outfold) instead of tapered, and a bigger crease for makeup.
> 
> I looked into the dolly look vs. natural and I'm not trying to look 'dolly' (super big wide eyes), I just want a medium-high parallel crease (think angelababy!)
> 
> I was quoted via email for DES w/ ptosis and epi.
> 
> My question is:
> 
> 1) Did you really find that epi was needed in order to decrease the tension and have a nice medium crease that doesn't look 'sausage-like'? (as Dr. Kwon would say on his website, lol!)
> 
> I really don't want to do the epi.  It sounds too invasive for me..  I am travelling throughout Asia for the next few months.
> 
> 
> 2) With Dr. Kwons preference of doing tapered-parallel creases w/ in-out fold, do you think Dr. Kwon would be able to give a crease like angelababy's?
> 
> Her's is perfect because her eyes are still natural looking, with a higher crease than usual for an Asian and parallel.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Hi! Actually imo angelababy has quite dolly eyes! If you look at her eyes, you can see she has practically no epicanthal fold, her lacrimal caruncle (the red part at the inner corner of the eye) is completely exposed. This is not really common in most Asians but common among caucasians. This is why she has such a nice high parallel crease. (Also she has a high nose bridge which helps )

To answer your questions:

1. I would say it depends on your eye structure and most importantly how prominent your epicanthal fold is. If you look at bong qiu qiu before she had her DES to get parallel eyelids without epi, you can see her epicanthal folds are not so prominent and much of her lacrimal caruncle was already exposed. That's why she was able to get a stable parallel crease without any tension from her epicanthal folds.

The fact that you say you have tapered eyelids makes me think you might have to get epi though. Especially if your tapered eyelids aren't the type that are hidden. Because tapered eyelids are formed when the epicanthal folds pulls the fold down. If you do DES to get parallel eyelids without epi, you might run the risk of it becoming tapered or like one parallel one tapered.

2. For this I cannot really say. He definitely has the skills to do so and there are some examples on his website where he has. But it's definitely not his style. And past reviews have said he tends to be more conservative. 

If you're comfortable with it, you can post up a photo of your eyes and it might be easier to see. Obviously I'm not a doctor so this is just my opinion! The best would be to go for a consult with a doctor who does DES and epi and ask them face to face.

The last few posts in this blog might help you! http://eyelidsurgerymalaysia.blogspot.sg/ The doctor is pretty responsive so you can ask him questions too  

Hope that helps!


----------



## chewfishoils

i_lovetotravel said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am new to the forum, and I am interested in DES with Dr. Kwon at Teuim.  I am heading to Korea at the end of April for about 2 weeks.  Initially, my trip to Korea wasn't for PS - just for exploring with BF as I was on the fence about doing DES (and he REALLY doesn't want me to do it).  My friend is going to JW to Dr. Suh for rhino on this trip, and we're both debating about doing DES.  There is sooo much information on this forum, I have read through most of it but it's still extremely overwhelming.
> 
> I am quite happy with my eye shape (I'd consider them big for a Chinese girl), I currently have a tapered crease with double eyelids, I just want my eyelids to be parallel (outfold) instead of tapered, and a bigger crease for makeup.
> 
> I looked into the dolly look vs. natural and I'm not trying to look 'dolly' (super big wide eyes), I just want a medium-high parallel crease (think angelababy!)
> 
> I was quoted via email for DES w/ ptosis and epi.
> 
> My question is:
> 
> 1) Did you really find that epi was needed in order to decrease the tension and have a nice medium crease that doesn't look 'sausage-like'? (as Dr. Kwon would say on his website, lol!)
> 
> I really don't want to do the epi.  It sounds too invasive for me..  I am travelling throughout Asia for the next few months.
> 
> 
> 2) With Dr. Kwons preference of doing tapered-parallel creases w/ in-out fold, do you think Dr. Kwon would be able to give a crease like angelababy's?
> 
> Her's is perfect because her eyes are still natural looking, with a higher crease than usual for an Asian and parallel.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Hi there, i would not recommend going to JW for nose surgery. I did it there last year and it was pretty bad. Eyes too. I will soon post a full review about my experience there. Do heed my advise and do my research as revision rhinoplasty is much more complicated and difficult as compared to primary rhinoplasty. And since JW gave me a bad job for primary rhinoplasty, what do you think your result will be like for revision rhinoplasty?


----------



## chewfishoils

chewfishoils said:


> Hi there, i would not recommend going to JW for nose surgery. I did it there last year and it was pretty bad. Eyes too. I will soon post a full review about my experience there. Do heed my advise and do my research as revision rhinoplasty is much more complicated and difficult as compared to primary rhinoplasty. And since JW gave me a bad job for primary rhinoplasty, what do you think your result will be like for revision rhinoplasty?


Forgive my typos.. Do heed my advise and do more research*


----------



## chewfishoils

I went to Teuim about 6 days ago and doctor kwon suggested me to do revision double eyelid, revision ptosis and epicanthoplasty. He gave me that confident vibe and also pretty stern(don't give a ****) vibe confident and (not giving a **** comes very close so I don't know). I noticed that he is very objective on doing lateral canthoplasty as I told him that the tail of my eyes were abit slanted up. He still told me lateral canthoplasty was not needed. And I have also seen some of his before after pictures where some of the patients have the same slanted tail like mine. I really didn't like it.. Anybody can tell me why Dr.Kwon is so objective on doing lateral canthoplasty? Is it because he is not competent for lateral canthoplasty? Or are there any other reasons? By the way he recommended me to do revision double eyelid, revision ptosis and epicanthoplasty.


----------



## michelle94

chewfishoils said:


> I went to Teuim about 6 days ago and doctor kwon suggested me to do revision double eyelid, revision ptosis and epicanthoplasty. He gave me that confident vibe and also pretty stern(don't give a ****) vibe confident and (not giving a **** comes very close so I don't know). I noticed that he is very objective on doing lateral canthoplasty as I told him that the tail of my eyes were abit slanted up. He still told me lateral canthoplasty was not needed. And I have also seen some of his before after pictures where some of the patients have the same slanted tail like mine. I really didn't like it.. Anybody can tell me why Dr.Kwon is so objective on doing lateral canthoplasty? Is it because he is not competent for lateral canthoplasty? Or are there any other reasons? By the way he recommended me to do revision double eyelid, revision ptosis and epicanthoplasty.


Hmmm idk the exact reason but it could be:

1. It's not his style? He doesn't want you to do more then you need to.
2. He doesn't think it's necessary for you because if you undergo the rest of the procedures he recommended, the "slantedness" of your eyes will be corrected already.
3. Could be your eyes are already long and doing lateral canthoplasty may make them look strange. 
4. The slantedness cannot be corrected with lateral canthoplasty? I'm not too sure about the procedure

Did you happen to ask him why it's not needed? Have you gone to any other consults and what have they recommended? You might wanna try doing that and see what they say.


----------



## chewfishoils

michelle94 said:


> Hmmm idk the exact reason but it could be:
> 
> 1. It's not his style? He doesn't want you to do more then you need to.
> 2. He doesn't think it's necessary for you because if you undergo the rest of the procedures he recommended, the "slantedness" of your eyes will be corrected already.
> 3. Could be your eyes are already long and doing lateral canthoplasty may make them look strange.
> 4. The slantedness cannot be corrected with lateral canthoplasty? I'm not too sure about the procedure
> 
> Did you happen to ask him why it's not needed? Have you gone to any other consults and what have they recommended? You might wanna try doing that and see what they say.


I didn't exactly ask him "why". But I paused and waited for his response after he said: "I don't think it is needed"  He told me the effect of lateral canthoplasty would be very very small, plus it's like artificial lengthening.(He didn't address my concern whereby the tail of the eye is kinda slanted)  From the looks of it, maybe it's not his style. And I didn't go to any other clinics to check as I have already decided on Teuim. I'm afraid the result wouldn't be satisfactory now as I am writing about it. Because I did see some of his before after pics with patient's tail of the eyes slanted/Sticked together(the upper eyelid extends more than the lower eyelid)


----------



## Hikaribelle

jackielove said:


> you're definitely not alone in that! i got DES without epi 2 years ago and now they are way less prominent than what i like so this time i'm going in mid april to get a revision done. partial incision and i'm adding epi this time!


What a relief!! Have you already had a consultation? Which clinic(s) are you going to? Is partial incision sufficient? I've been worried that I might have to do full incision revision surgery for both eyes...it would be great if I could just get epi and medial correction, too!


----------



## Hikaribelle

michelle94 said:


> Ah okay! I think I get what you mean. Good luck for your revision and thanks for your advice!


Thank you and you're welcome! Good luck on your surgery as well!! And I definitely agree with you on Dr
 Kwon being more conservative...I can't see him making Angelababy's eyes on anyone, lol!


----------



## jackielove

Hikaribelle said:


> What a relief!! Have you already had a consultation? Which clinic(s) are you going to? Is partial incision sufficient? I've been worried that I might have to do full incision revision surgery for both eyes...it would be great if I could just get epi and medial correction, too!



i've only spoken with them through email so far, my in person consultation at Teuim is in a month! it will depend on your own eye and the fat in it, i was open to any incision but they suggested partial! When are you planning on going??


----------



## Hikaribelle

jackielove said:


> i've only spoken with them through email so far, my in person consultation at Teuim is in a month! it will depend on your own eye and the fat in it, i was open to any incision but they suggested partial! When are you planning on going??


I corresponded with them by email too and they recommended "incisional method" revision. Not sure if that means full or partial but I take it to mean full . I am definitely going to go around for more opinions. Did you have fat removal and a full incision in your first surgery? Are you planning on consulting with other clinics?

My DES was only 7 weeks ago so apparently I need to wait at least 6 months...but I'm thinking maybe if I just do epi and medial correction, I can get it done sooner? I just need the money, lol. And I actually am so confused about clinics in Korea. There are too many choices! I've heard of a good doctor in the States; I think I want to go see him first.


----------



## jackielove

Hikaribelle said:


> I corresponded with them by email too and they recommended "incisional method" revision. Not sure if that means full or partial but I take it to mean full . I am definitely going to go around for more opinions. Did you have fat removal and a full incision in your first surgery? Are you planning on consulting with other clinics?
> 
> My DES was only 7 weeks ago so apparently I need to wait at least 6 months...but I'm thinking maybe if I just do epi and medial correction, I can get it done sooner? I just need the money, lol. And I actually am so confused about clinics in Korea. There are too many choices! I've heard of a good doctor in the States; I think I want to go see him first.



oh really? well you can only see so much from pictures! the best thing is of course to go in in person and see! i thought i would have to get fat taken out the first time but they said it wasn't necessary. maybe they can do it with partial? 
where did you get it done the first time? they might do a revision for free or cheap! i'm looking for other places to consult with but its so hard to choose anything!

oh yeah i think 7 weeks is definitely too short a time for revision! it'll fully settle in a year or so

i researched doctors in the states as well but i think the doctors in Korea know the asian face so well, it's worth it to save up and fly over!


----------



## eyelidsurgery

Hi, so an 8 month update. My eyelids have gone down a little but they are still a nice size for me. One thing is that my eyelids used to have a flare on the ends but now they have gone away . It still looks good though. However, if you struggle with acne or have had bad acne before, I really don't recommend eyelid surgery. My eyes look amazing now but every place I got my teenage acne in came back. I went to the dermatologist and she told me procedures such as this can cause any previous acne to return. I am now going to go on accutane and I'm very upset about my skin but hey at least my eyes look good. Damn after a problem is solved another one comes in :,)

ANYWAYS, here is the 8 month update of partial incision double eyelid surgery with Dr. Kwon https://www.flickr.com/photos/134369681@N05/albums/72157663709314104/with/25834708846/


----------



## Hikaribelle

eyelidsurgery said:


> Hi, so an 8 month update. My eyelids have gone down a little but they are still a nice size for me. One thing is that my eyelids used to have a flare on the ends but now they have gone away . It still looks good though. However, if you struggle with acne or have had bad acne before, I really don't recommend eyelid surgery. My eyes look amazing now but every place I got my teenage acne in came back. I went to the dermatologist and she told me procedures such as this can cause any previous acne to return. I am now going to go on accutane and I'm very upset about my skin but hey at least my eyes look good. Damn after a problem is solved another one comes in :,)
> 
> ANYWAYS, here is the 8 month update of partial incision double eyelid surgery with Dr. Kwon https://www.flickr.com/photos/134369681@N05/albums/72157663709314104/with/25834708846/


That's strange -- who would have thought acne could be connected to eyelid surgery? Did you have epicanthoplasty as well?


----------



## Hikaribelle

jackielove said:


> oh really? well you can only see so much from pictures! the best thing is of course to go in in person and see! i thought i would have to get fat taken out the first time but they said it wasn't necessary. maybe they can do it with partial?
> where did you get it done the first time? they might do a revision for free or cheap! i'm looking for other places to consult with but its so hard to choose anything!
> 
> oh yeah i think 7 weeks is definitely too short a time for revision! it'll fully settle in a year or so
> 
> i researched doctors in the states as well but i think the doctors in Korea know the asian face so well, it's worth it to save up and fly over!


Sent you a reply by PM


----------



## needitdone

Hi everyone,

I had my eyelid surgery revision at Teuim a little over a year ago now and I plan on going back towards end of this year for revision surgery. My eyelids are very uneven and I see a lot of scarring. I still believe Dr. Kwon is a good doctor but I guess my eyes were an exception. However, I emailed them and they said they would do revision for free. Is anyone planning on going to Korea end of this year? If so, I would love to buddy up


----------



## Zinczxcssh

Anyone just did eyes at teium? What's the price for ptosis, incision, epi?


----------



## jillyqueen

chewfishoils said:


> Hi there, i would not recommend going to JW for nose surgery. I did it there last year and it was pretty bad. Eyes too. I will soon post a full review about my experience there. Do heed my advise and do my research as revision rhinoplasty is much more complicated and difficult as compared to primary rhinoplasty. And since JW gave me a bad job for primary rhinoplasty, what do you think your result will be like for revision rhinoplasty?




Hi did Dr Suh do your nose? I thought that he was the best person for the job. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## destiny3

Zinczxcssh said:


> Anyone just did eyes at teium? What's the price for ptosis, incision, epi?



I did mine just a month ago, i got quoted 4.7 mill but I'm sure you can get it cheaper since mine was revision. They are more expensive than other clinics for sure but their service is nice and good as well, they gave me injections in my eyes to reduce swelling, many other clinics will just tell you to wait for it to go down and be patient but that can take so long.


----------



## elvenqueen

Hi everyone,
thanks for sharing your stories!
I'm thinking of having my eyes done too, and I would definitely give Dr. Kwon a visit for consultation. However, do you have any recommendation for any other Dr I should have consultation with? I prefer a natural result than a dolly eyes.

thank you.


----------



## Tyler_Durden

elvenqueen said:


> Hi everyone,
> thanks for sharing your stories!
> I'm thinking of having my eyes done too, and I would definitely give Dr. Kwon a visit for consultation. However, do you have any recommendation for any other Dr I should have consultation with? I prefer a natural result than a dolly eyes.
> 
> thank you.



JW and Dream I think...


----------



## AyuPop

Tyler_Durden said:


> JW and Dream I think...



Let me know which you decide when you go!  I am looking for a clinic to go to as well in October.


----------



## Tyler_Durden

AyuPop said:


> Let me know which you decide when you go!  I am looking for a clinic to go to as well in October.



I am going in a month and half or so...

Right now... Migo, JW and a few others.


----------



## AyuPop

Tyler_Durden said:


> I am going in a month and half or so...
> 
> Right now... Migo, JW and a few others.



Ok. Let me know where you end up consulting and doing the surgery. What are you getting done on your eyes?


----------



## Vain Mommy

destiny3 said:


> I did mine just a month ago, i got quoted 4.7 mill but I'm sure you can get it cheaper since mine was revision. They are more expensive than other clinics for sure but their service is nice and good as well, they gave me injections in my eyes to reduce swelling, many other clinics will just tell you to wait for it to go down and be patient but that can take so long.


Destiny3, can you share with me how is the your eyelid revision result with Dr. Kwon? I done my double eyelid surgery years ago which I think it's way too high and round. My dr remove quite a lot of skin and fat from my upper eyelid, and the crease looked deep. I am worried the revision may need to cut even more skin to reduce the height of my double eyelid and cause even more problem. I hope you can enlighten me. Thanks


----------



## Vain Mommy

eyelidsurgery said:


> Hi, so an 8 month update. My eyelids have gone down a little but they are still a nice size for me. One thing is that my eyelids used to have a flare on the ends but now they have gone away . It still looks good though. However, if you struggle with acne or have had bad acne before, I really don't recommend eyelid surgery. My eyes look amazing now but every place I got my teenage acne in came back. I went to the dermatologist and she told me procedures such as this can cause any previous acne to return. I am now going to go on accutane and I'm very upset about my skin but hey at least my eyes look good. Damn after a problem is solved another one comes in :,)
> 
> ANYWAYS, here is the 8 month update of partial incision double eyelid surgery with Dr. Kwon https://www.flickr.com/photos/134369681@N05/albums/72157663709314104/with/25834708846/


Your result is really nice and natural. I really love it. Did you meet anyone in Teuim having revision double eyelid which is too high with Dr. Kwon?


----------



## matchalatte

anyone had their eyelid surgery done at ID before? and which kind of eyelid surgery?  
thanks!


----------



## jackielove

hey guys!! i did my revision double eyelid surgery yesterday! this time i also did epi. i'm pretty swollen and i have a huge bandage going down my face so i can't even wear sunglasses yet :/ i get the bandages removed monday then the stitches out wednesday!


----------



## sugar16

Hey, please keep us updated about your progress. I am considering finding Dr. Kwon for a double eyelid revision maybe in summer 2016 but I'm still undecided. Also, I am concerned about how swollen my eyes may become. Not sure how much time I need between op and returning to work. Need to decide on doc, dates and hotels later. No.1: which doc????????
Thanks.
D


----------



## jackielove

sugar16 said:


> Hey, please keep us updated about your progress. I am considering finding Dr. Kwon for a double eyelid revision maybe in summer 2016 but I'm still undecided. Also, I am concerned about how swollen my eyes may become. Not sure how much time I need between op and returning to work. Need to decide on doc, dates and hotels later. No.1: which doc????????
> Thanks.
> D


i am taking pictures of my progress daily but i'm not really sure why as i don't plan on posting them anywhere haha. i think it would depend on what you get done! if it's just the revision, maybe a week? i also got epi and i feel as tho i need a couple more days with it. 
my consult with him was very short but he seemed to know exactly what to do, and told me the maximum height he could do for me. you fill out a form and list what you want. i also asked if i could show him pictures i had on my phone! i think that's better than words. his english is decent, not fluent tho. 
so far, i think it's healing well! i'd recommend him at this point!


----------



## sugar16

jackielove said:


> i am taking pictures of my progress daily but i'm not really sure why as i don't plan on posting them anywhere haha. i think it would depend on what you get done! if it's just the revision, maybe a week? i also got epi and i feel as tho i need a couple more days with it.
> my consult with him was very short but he seemed to know exactly what to do, and told me the maximum height he could do for me. you fill out a form and list what you want. i also asked if i could show him pictures i had on my phone! i think that's better than words. his english is decent, not fluent tho.
> so far, i think it's healing well! i'd recommend him at this point!


Thanks for your feedback Jackielove. I am just seeking a doctor to lower the crease for my double eyelid, nothing drastic since I had a bad double eyelid experience. Basically before double eyelid surgery my eyes were fine and I just wanted enhancement. Now my eyes look wrong, crease is too high and deep for my liking and I have been very depressed about it.I want to turn back the clock but it's too late. 
Now all I want is a good, reliable doctor who can give me natural eyes.

I hope you can keep my updated with your recovery.


----------



## sugar16

There's so much marketing and false information on the internet, I hope I can make a better choice this time. That's why I joined this forum. Hope I can get more feedback from people who had double eyelid revision in Seoul to give me some trustworthy information.


----------



## jackielove

sugar16 said:


> Thanks for your feedback Jackielove. I am just seeking a doctor to lower the crease for my double eyelid, nothing drastic since I had a bad double eyelid experience. Basically before double eyelid surgery my eyes were fine and I just wanted enhancement. Now my eyes look wrong, crease is too high and deep for my liking and I have been very depressed about it.I want to turn back the clock but it's too late.
> Now all I want is a good, reliable doctor who can give me natural eyes.
> 
> I hope you can keep my updated with your recovery.


i actually like higher creases for me, but apparently teuim is known for a more conservative natural look? i think if you express to him what you want and bring pictures he can do either or! for me my eyes are more on the dramatic side!


----------



## sugar16

Thanks Jackielove. I am glad to hear he is on the conservative side cos this time round I just want more "natural" eyes. A picture is definitely a good idea, I didn't do that the first time and let the doctor decide for me....I regret it so much. I am really hoping that Dr. Kwon is the right doctor for me, but I won't know until I tried I guess.If anyone has any other recommendations on a reliable doctor for revisions please let me know too. I am looking for one final revision and that's it!


----------



## jillyqueen

sugar16 said:


> There's so much marketing and false information on the internet, I hope I can make a better choice this time. That's why I joined this forum. Hope I can get more feedback from people who had double eyelid revision in Seoul to give me some trustworthy information.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hi I was a patient of Dr Kwon. This is the result after 1yr 10m.  Not regrets.


----------



## Kokokiki

invisiblecities said:


> Hi mundaneguy--I had a consultation and ended up just getting an epicanthoplasty at Teuim. It went well, but one thing I would advise is to not rely on the doctors to best advise you on what aesthetic result you want. Before I got my epicanthoplasty at Teuim/rhinoplasty at JW Beauty, I visited 10+ clinics in Seoul and did extensive research. Basically, when you go in for a consultation, most doctors want you in and out relatively quickly since the popular ones do a lot of surgeries per day. They tend to fall into two types--the ones that have a "look" that they try and obtain with every patient, and the ones that focus on the medical aspect and leave what you want up to you. If you have photoshop or a friend with photoshop, I'd advise you to play around a bit first (some clinics will also do this for you if you send in your photo) to figure out what you truly want  Good luck!


hey invisiblecities! Thanks for the advice..How did your epi go with Dr. Kwon?  I want to go to him for epi revision only..I had a botched epi, then did epi reversal.  My eyes are now too short and I want epi again but am nervous about scarring since it will be my third surgery in the area.  Did you ever have epi done before this? By any chance, do your eyes have more of a horizontal slant? I am worried about that also..I want my eyes to stay horizontal and not look slanted after epi (like they did the first time).  Thanks!


----------



## sugar16

jillyqueen said:


> View attachment 3333972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I was a patient of Dr Kwon. This is the result after 1yr 10m.  Not regrets.
> View attachment 3333973


Thanks Jilly queen for your feedback on Dr. Kwon. I am happy for you that you have no regrets and he did a great job on you.


----------



## sugar16

sugar16 said:


> Thanks Jilly queen for your feedback on Dr. Kwon. I am happy for you that you have no regrets and he did a great job on you.


Although I don't know any of you in this forum, I am finding this forum very helpful. I am still deciding over things and it's been very useful to have people who are willing to share their experience, opinions and advice. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Jamie49

@invisiblecities Hey! Teium and JW are my top choices for DES this summer. May I ask why you chose dr Kwon over dr Choi? Also, if you could please add me on kakao, Jamie49. Thanks!


----------



## needitdone

Hi everyone, I have been on and off this forum for years now through my ps journey and it has helped me a lot. I want to let you guys know of my experience and to help you make a more informed decision. 

I had my first double eyelid surgery (incisional) around 5 years ago. I was only 18 at the time and didn't do much research. I thought it would be a very simple procedure so I just went with a random doctor at a plastic surgery hospital in China. I can't say it was a botched surgery but it definitely wasn't a successful one either. It was very tapered, you could barely see the double eyelids as it was hidden under all my upper eyelid fat. The cut was also asymmetrical so the eyes were a little awkward looking and I had deep scarring. I really didn't like my eyes so I decided to get a revision. I did more research this time and read a lot of good reviews on dr Kwon from Teuim. I saw his before/after photos online and although I didn't like those pictures I felt like he was a safe Doctor to go to. At that point, I just wanted my eyes fixed to look natural. I didn't care about crease height or anything as long as there's no scarring and my eyes are symmetrical. I decided on dr Kwon and had my revision a year and a half ago. I got incisional des revision along with ptosis correction and epi. I am disappointed to say that dr Kwon didn't fix my eyes at all. The epi looks good as there is no scarring and it made my eyes appear bigger. The epi isn't pointy but it does look natural with no scarring. However, my eyelids are very asymmetrical - he didn't improve the condition of my eyes at all and in fact I think it even looks a little more asymmetrical now. One eyelid is a lot higher than the other. In addition, I'm not even sure if he performed the ptosis correction since I can't tell a difference and one eye is still opening more than the other as well.dr Kwon made another cut on my eyes but didn't fix my old scarring so now I can see two cut lines and my scars are still very deep. I have contacted them and they will do free revision but I'm not sure if I trust dr Kwons skills anymore. A lot of the before/after pics that I look at now on his website seem to have minimal difference and none of the cuts were originally very deep. I think dr Kwon still might be a good option for someone who had non incisional or with thin eyelids, but personally he didn't do a very good job on my eyelids. 

Please be careful on who you choose as a surgeon and not only look at the reviews but also pay attention to specific cases. One surgeon might do better with non incisional or thin eyelid cases so you have to find the right surgeon for your specific needs.


----------



## zombiejac

jillyqueen said:


> Hi 7Chanel7 and callie. I do not mind sharing my pics through kaokao. May i have your kaokao usernames so i can add u?
> 
> But currently my eyes are still changing as its only day 36. So not very accurate. My right eye crease is still slightly (but not obviously) swollen than my left. When u poke it u can see the water retention.
> 
> Doctor Kwon said it will settle in 3 months. I am hoping for my Asian look to return (when the crease shrinks further). I am a Chinese, ( and people told me i looked Korean before the surgery). I lived in Korea for 5 months, and was often mistaken as Korean by others. But after the surgery,  people i met told me i look Eurasian!. I still can't figure out what is the cause of this.
> 
> I never expected such a drastic change with just an eyelid surgery. Still trying to get used to my new look. But so far all the people i met commented that Dr Kwon did a god job


hi jillyqueen

I am very interested in knowing how you look before and after, do you mind sending me your photos, maybe just show me the eye part if you mind showing your  full face. I  hope you see this message. and my email is : jacjacqueline210@gmail.com 

I am glad that you looked better now


----------



## jillyqueen

Hey zombiejac. I did. I actually posted my before and after pics on the last page. XD I do not wish to repeat the posting again and spam the page with my pics.


----------



## neonnhuang

Thank you all for the feedback of dr.Kwon
I set my mind on him already haha
I'm thinking of getting my DES with dr. Kwon at the end of July or the beginning of August. 
but Alice (if she's the one who reply all the emails) told me that its gonna be busy weeks for them.  Also, Korea at that time would be so hot.

So does these two factors matters? (the busy week and hot weather)

but it's the only period that I get long break from university  (approx 7 weeks)


----------



## sugar16

needitdone said:


> Hi everyone, I have been on and off this forum for years now through my ps journey and it has helped me a lot. I want to let you guys know of my experience and to help you make a more informed decision.
> 
> I had my first double eyelid surgery (incisional) around 5 years ago. I was only 18 at the time and didn't do much research. I thought it would be a very simple procedure so I just went with a random doctor at a plastic surgery hospital in China. I can't say it was a botched surgery but it definitely wasn't a successful one either. It was very tapered, you could barely see the double eyelids as it was hidden under all my upper eyelid fat. The cut was also asymmetrical so the eyes were a little awkward looking and I had deep scarring. I really didn't like my eyes so I decided to get a revision. I did more research this time and read a lot of good reviews on dr Kwon from Teuim. I saw his before/after photos online and although I didn't like those pictures I felt like he was a safe Doctor to go to. At that point, I just wanted my eyes fixed to look natural. I didn't care about crease height or anything as long as there's no scarring and my eyes are symmetrical. I decided on dr Kwon and had my revision a year and a half ago. I got incisional des revision along with ptosis correction and epi. I am disappointed to say that dr Kwon didn't fix my eyes at all. The epi looks good as there is no scarring and it made my eyes appear bigger. The epi isn't pointy but it does look natural with no scarring. However, my eyelids are very asymmetrical - he didn't improve the condition of my eyes at all and in fact I think it even looks a little more asymmetrical now. One eyelid is a lot higher than the other. In addition, I'm not even sure if he performed the ptosis correction since I can't tell a difference and one eye is still opening more than the other as well.dr Kwon made another cut on my eyes but didn't fix my old scarring so now I can see two cut lines and my scars are still very deep. I have contacted them and they will do free revision but I'm not sure if I trust dr Kwons skills anymore. A lot of the before/after pics that I look at now on his website seem to have minimal difference and none of the cuts were originally very deep. I think dr Kwon still might be a good option for someone who had non incisional or with thin eyelids, but personally he didn't do a very good job on my eyelids.
> 
> Please be careful on who you choose as a surgeon and not only look at the reviews but also pay attention to specific cases. One surgeon might do better with non incisional or thin eyelid cases so you have to find the right surgeon for your specific needs.


@need it done, thanks for your post I really need to make a wiser decision this time round. I really have no idea who I would go to for a revision, now that you alerted me to the fact that Dr. Kwon may not be the ideal doctor for everyone.


----------



## sugar16

sugar16 said:


> @need it done, thanks for your post I really need to make a wiser decision this time round. I really have no idea who I would go to for a revision, now that you alerted me to the fact that Dr. Kwon may not be the ideal doctor for everyone.


Any other reliable and safe doctors  in Seoul that can do revision for double eye lids and give natural looking eyes?????

I know I would be sad, if my revision failed second time round. I am already living with a bad decision I made when I was younger.


----------



## sugar16

sugar16 said:


> @need it done, thanks for your post I really need to make a wiser decision this time round. I really have no idea who I would go to for a revision, now that you alerted me to the fact that Dr. Kwon may not be the ideal doctor for everyone.


Any other reliable and safe doctors  in Seoul that can do revision for double eye lids and give natural looking eyes?????

I know I would be sad, if my revision failed second time round. I am already living with a bad decision I made when I was younger.


----------



## Kokokiki

I had my eyelid revision at ASPS and it's definitely better than my old botched eyes. He did make my creases a little too deep (can see a line when I close my eyes) but overall I am grateful to him. You should check him out. 

The only thing I really need to correct now is my Epi. I had a failed Epi along with bother DES.. Had Epi reversal but now my eyes look too short. Was hoping to just get Epi done again. Has this happened to anyone else? Also, has anyone just gotten Epi done without touching the double eyelid? Please share your experiences! Thanks


----------



## needitdone

sugar16 said:


> @need it done, thanks for your post I really need to make a wiser decision this time round. I really have no idea who I would go to for a revision, now that you alerted me to the fact that Dr. Kwon may not be the ideal doctor for everyone.



No problem  I'm still in the same boat as everyone so I totally understand the feeling. I just wanted to share my experiences so everyone is a little more informed. I know it's easy to read all the good reviews about a doctor and think he's the one because we want to be hopeful and hope that they can solve our problem but please, take your time and research on the Doctor. I also want to mention that evn though you did all your research and you found a good doctor, this is still a surgery so there's always a risk. Every doctor will have good and bad cases. 

Now with that said, I'm still on the hunt for a doctor that can fix my eyelids, so if anyone had a tough case please share your experience


----------



## sugar16

@ need it done, having read your posts I feel like I am in a very similar situation to you except that you already had a revision with Dr Kwon and he wasn't able to satisfy you expectations. We are both looking for revision doctors who can give natural looking eyes, correct me if I am wrong. It's really hard to know who's good or not especially about researching good revision doctors for DES in Seoul or elsewhere.

Have you got any advice?

To be honest, his before and after pics on his website don't impress me, but the fact that he has performed many ops in this area I am thinking he seems more of a safe doctor and that there is a higher chance that he can help me.

As you can see from my post, I am confused right now as what I should do? I have an urge to do revision soon like summer so I can start feeling more confident about myself but like I mentioned I would be so upset if it failed again.


----------



## sugar16

jackielove said:


> i actually like higher creases for me, but apparently teuim is known for a more conservative natural look? i think if you express to him what you want and bring pictures he can do either or! for me my eyes are more on the dramatic side!


At Jackielove, how's your recovery? 

I would like to know if  your eyes look OK enough for going to work or being out with friends without looking too obvious you had op?

If you could share that would be great, so I know when and how much time I need off when I do decide to go for revision DES.

Thank you


----------



## jackielove

it's going pretty good!! 
for me, i'd say about 7 days before going back to work (depends what your work is though) but the eyes look natural enough at that point, just a bit puffy. 
the receptionists said you are able to wear concealer after the stitches are out (6th day) and eye makeup after 2 weeks
i still don't want to put too much on my eyes just in case but you can only see faint scarring if i'm looking down or my eyes are closed
i'm not sure if it actually does anything, but i drank pumpkin juice every day 3 times a day while i stayed in Seoul.


----------



## sugar16

jackielove said:


> it's going pretty good!!
> for me, i'd say about 7 days before going back to work (depends what your work is though) but the eyes look natural enough at that point, just a bit puffy.
> the receptionists said you are able to wear concealer after the stitches are out (6th day) and eye makeup after 2 weeks
> i still don't want to put too much on my eyes just in case but you can only see faint scarring if i'm looking down or my eyes are closed
> i'm not sure if it actually does anything, but i drank pumpkin juice every day 3 times a day while i stayed in Seoul.


Thanks Jackie!  

You are recovering well, I am happy for you! Hope you get your desired result.

I can cope with a faint scarring during the recovery stage if I go ahead with revision DES. 

Probably stay 2 weeks than if I plan to go Seoul eventually. May try the pumpkin juice haha seems it has been doing you good too.


----------



## sugar16

jackielove said:


> it's going pretty good!!
> for me, i'd say about 7 days before going back to work (depends what your work is though) but the eyes look natural enough at that point, just a bit puffy.
> the receptionists said you are able to wear concealer after the stitches are out (6th day) and eye makeup after 2 weeks
> i still don't want to put too much on my eyes just in case but you can only see faint scarring if i'm looking down or my eyes are closed
> i'm not sure if it actually does anything, but i drank pumpkin juice every day 3 times a day while i stayed in Seoul.


Thanks Jackie!  

You are recovering well, I am happy for you! Hope you get your desired result.

I can cope with a faint scarring during the recovery stage if I go ahead with revision DES. 

Probably stay 2 weeks than if I plan to go Seoul eventually. May try the pumpkin juice haha seems it has been doing you good too.


----------



## Kokokiki

Hey Jackie! So glad to hear your surgery went well . May I ask where you purchase the pumpkin juice? Thanks!


----------



## jackielove

sugar16 said:


> Thanks Jackie!
> 
> You are recovering well, I am happy for you! Hope you get your desired result.
> 
> I can cope with a faint scarring during the recovery stage if I go ahead with revision DES.
> 
> Probably stay 2 weeks than if I plan to go Seoul eventually. May try the pumpkin juice haha seems it has been doing you good too.


i think two weeks is a perfect amount of time! 
yeah no one has noticed any scarring when i'm looking at them so it's fine! 
have you planned a date to go yet?


----------



## jackielove

Kokokiki said:


> Hey Jackie! So glad to hear your surgery went well . May I ask where you purchase the pumpkin juice? Thanks!



i'm not sure actually, the place i was staying at ordered it for me. apparently you can get pretty much anything delivered hahaa it's so convenient


----------



## pebblesandbam

Hey guys, I just got surgery at Teium this Tuesday in the afternoon. Quick question - has anyone ever gotten their stitches taken out early? 

I got partial incision at Teium and the clinic is closed on the weekend...but I fly out Monday afternoon and to remove the stitches in the morning when the clinic opens would cut it really close to my flight (flight is a 12:55, clinic opens at 10, Incheon is 1.5 hours away). 

Dr. Kwon said I can get them removed today (Friday) but it would only be D3. Does anyone have experience with this? Is it ok to get them removed early?


----------



## jillyqueen

Hi pebbles. I had partial incision too. (At least that's what the clinic claims , it looked like full to me) 
And I think the wound would still be quite bloody at day 3?? I removed mine at day 6. I think it's a little too ridiculous to get them out early. (Half the time)!!I would rather risk missing my flight home


----------



## pebblesandbam

jillyqueen said:


> Hi pebbles. I had partial incision too. (At least that's what the clinic claims , it looked like full to me)
> And I think the wound would still be quite bloody at day 3?? I removed mine at day 6. I think it's a little too ridiculous to get them out early. (Half the time)!!I would rather risk missing my flight home


Yeah I went to get them cleaned today, and they all said that I can remove the stitches on Monday...but the nurse who cleaned my eye removed the stitch from my right eye! 

Dr.Kwon said that it was ok but I'm worried/pissed. Hopefully this doesn't result in some latent complications with the line falling out/not staying... I'm getting the left stitch removed Monday.


----------



## michelleee

Hello everyone! 

I am in Seoul right now and I have consulted several clinics for my revisional double eyelid surgery and ptosis correction. Currently it is down to item and teuim and I am about to explode from the stress. 

I am going to do
-incisional eyelid surgery 
-incisional ptosis correction 

Anyone can give me any advice? I read through all 41 pages on this thread and still can't make up my mind! Need advice &#128546;&#128546;

Item or teuim?


----------



## zombiejac

michelleee said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am in Seoul right now and I have consulted several clinics for my revisional double eyelid surgery and ptosis correction. Currently it is down to item and teuim and I am about to explode from the stress.
> 
> I am going to do
> -incisional eyelid surgery
> -incisional ptosis correction
> 
> Anyone can give me any advice? I read through all 41 pages on this thread and still can't make up my mind! Need advice &#128546;&#128546;
> 
> Item or teuim?




Item is fine.. so what have you chosen?


----------



## flowerful

jackielove said:


> i think two weeks is a perfect amount of time!
> yeah no one has noticed any scarring when i'm looking at them so it's fine!
> have you planned a date to go yet?



Hi jackielove, may I know whether your first DES was incisional or non-incisional, and did you do incisional for your revision with Dr Kwon? Are all revision DES incisional? Thanks and hope to hear more good news about your recovery soon!


----------



## mblem

michelleee said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am in Seoul right now and I have consulted several clinics for my revisional double eyelid surgery and ptosis correction. Currently it is down to item and teuim and I am about to explode from the stress.
> 
> I am going to do
> -incisional eyelid surgery
> -incisional ptosis correction
> 
> Anyone can give me any advice? I read through all 41 pages on this thread and still can't make up my mind! Need advice &#128546;&#128546;
> 
> Item or teuim?


Michelleee, good luck! For me I would make the decision based on the doctor that seems the most experienced yet humble, and one that has many before/after photos. I previously went with a doctor who seemed overly confident and only had a few before/afters that were many years old, so to me now it's a warning sign. It's tough but the best you can do is follow your gut!!


----------



## JayKS

Hey Pebbles, 

How did your stitch removal go? Did everything work out alright in the end?

I'm just over 2 weeks post op from Dr.Kwon at Teuim and I had a fairly pleasant recovery. No complications as far as I can tell. (Ptosis+epi+DES incis)

I'm quite satisfied with the results so far, but I'm told it takes over 6 months to settle. I feel quite lucky as there doesn't seem to be any sign of the surgery like scarring. It was mainly one day/night of mild to significant discomfort, by day two it was not a problem at all.

I did use their PINK icepacks like crazy for the first two days and I had minimal swelling by the third. I found I could tolerate it directly on the skin and kept cycling them throughout the night (Just listened to some tunes and I couldn't really sleep anyway) and just kept the ointment/gel across all the tender areas which also soothed any discomfort when blinking etc.


----------



## blue222

JayKS said:


> Hey Pebbles,
> 
> How did your stitch removal go? Did everything work out alright in the end?
> 
> I'm just over 2 weeks post op from Dr.Kwon at Teuim and I had a fairly pleasant recovery. No complications as far as I can tell. (Ptosis+epi+DES incis)
> 
> I'm quite satisfied with the results so far, but I'm told it takes over 6 months to settle. I feel quite lucky as there doesn't seem to be any sign of the surgery like scarring. It was mainly one day/night of mild to significant discomfort, by day two it was not a problem at all.
> 
> I did use their PINK icepacks like crazy for the first two days and I had minimal swelling by the third. I found I could tolerate it directly on the skin and kept cycling them throughout the night (Just listened to some tunes and I couldn't really sleep anyway) and just kept the ointment/gel across all the tender areas which also soothed any discomfort when blinking etc.




You're at the same point I am . Do you still use the icepacks/gel thing? They didn't mention it when I went for my last checkup before I left though they said to keep opening my eyes/looking up whenever I get the chance.


----------



## JayKS

Oh congrsts on getting through, hope you're recovering well. I'm no longer using ice packs. Swelling wasnt too bad except for first few days. But that's when its most important to ice anyway


----------



## blue222

Most of my swelling did go down the first couple days. There's still asymmetry between my eyes but Dr. Kwon said it was mostly swelling. Do you know the reason they said to avoid phone/tv/screens?


----------



## luckygirl4444

HawthornTree said:


> Hi lovely people,
> 
> I would like to share my experience from Teuim, I got my eye jobs done, and the result is being quite good so far, especially I didn't quite get swollen, ahaha. I am still bit shy, but I truthfully hope everyone can benefit from it.
> 
> Firstly, before the surgery, I was searching on the internet, asking around etc, and it seems Teuim had a very good reputation, and good for epi, cuz I mainly want to do epi. So I called them and talked to the Chinese translator, she is super nice, and not pushy at all, and sincerely treating people. So I booked my consultation.
> 
> Then, on the consultation day, I met Dr Kwon, the star in eyes surgery, I was so "excited", and couldnt really calm down for a while... It was the first clinic I went and didnt rlly know what was going on =.=... I didnt remember exactly what we did during the consultation, but I said I didn't want  dramatic result and want to get a horizontal line at the bottom after the epi.  Dr Kwon also used a metal wire to push my lid up, and I saw the result was quite good, and I didnt ask about the scar issue etc probably cuz I trust him...Sorry, this sounds so naive, but the facts come out I was right.
> 
> After the consultation, I was taken to discuss the price. I felt okay with the price and they gave me some discounts, and it was quite reasonable, I mean, that was in my point of view, I did not go to other clinics,  I just knew the general prices from the forum before, the most important thing was that I did not get any feelings like avarice, on the contrary, I am thinking if I have more money, I want to pay them more and they deserve it, sincerely!  This is the real feeling I am having at the moment although you might think I am wired..
> 
> Then after done with the price, they asked if I can get the surgery right after, I said Yeah, why not.. At the beginning of the surgery, the moment when I got anesthetic in, my world turned dark in one second and later felt like I was on a Roller Coaster ?! During the surgery, I regained bit consciousness , and I can hear people are talking with each other, and they were so relax, that moment how I wish I could understand Korean, so I might not be nervous from the surgery. Almost to the end, I was little bit nervous, the translator hold my hands which made me feel so warm. The last step was putting the tapes on my eyes, and I found I looked like Avatar with the tapes, didnt get much swollen though, it was around 7pm.
> 
> I was told it was better to sit while sleeping in the first evening, and take some medicine and use ice bag etc, so I just followed basically everything they told me.
> 
> Day 2, I was little bit swollen because I was lost on the way to the clinic to tear my tapes, and then called a taxi which was super hot and resulted my eyes looked bit wired.
> 
> Day 3, 4, got phototherapy from the clinic on Day3, and tbh, they were not swollen much, at least they were much better than what I have seen from most web before, I can still recognize myself...
> 
> Day 5 Took out the stitches, and everything looked great except there were still some dark circles, I asked Dr Kwon, and he said they were bruises, will be disappeared in less than 2 weeks. Bruises were maybe the only part I am worrying now, I hope it can be disappeared soon.
> 
> I was suppose to stay in Seoul for 2 weeks but seems like I no longer need to stay.
> 
> There is another thing you might be interested,  I saw many korean patients around during the week, so I think it should be very popular in native  , and the clinic is very cozy, cuz it is mainly for eyes and two jaw surgeries, so it could be smaller compared with others although I didnt know what are the sizes for the others  .
> 
> I can say I spent amazing 6 days in Seoul, I do hope this post can benefit some of you guys, and I still feel very grateful for Dr Kwon, I feel I am so lucky to get eyes done by him, and I will keep updating. Feel free to talk with me, I hope I can be helping


hi Hawthorn tree,I am considering Teuim for double eyelid surgery and if it is no trouble did you get parallel or tapered crease? Is it possible for you to send me photos of your eyelids by private message?  Please help me out because I have no idea if Teuim is good or not and I am a foreigner so I have no other way of researching,Thank you xx


----------



## luckygirl4444

Kat0719 said:


> Hi dear, dont need to worry about the scar, i had full incisional eyelid revision surgery done in teuim (previously in regen). its 4mths mark now and there is no obvious scar.
> as for the crease height, absolutely no worry.. when i just stepped out, i thot the height was perfectly fit what i want, and in 4mths time, it drooped alot, i wish dr. kwon had made them higher..
> hope the info helps. just stay relax for your healing time.
> 
> i am going back teuim on feb 7 for fat grafting, no experience at all for fat graft at teuim for full face, any one had relevant experience before? tks


Hi Kat0719,I am considering Teuim for double eyelid surgery and if it is no trouble did you get parallel or tapered crease? Is it possible for you to send me photos of your eyelids by private message? If you got paralell crease how was the scar of epi? Please help me out because I have no idea if Teuim is good or not and I am a foreigner so I have no other way of researching,Thank you xx


----------



## vvvnn

Hi, just wondering if anyone here has any experience with epicanthoplasty revision at Teuim? Otherwise, any procedures involving the inner-eye corners in general? 

I'm looking to have my epi revised (to reduce the scars and make my eyes more symmetrical), but *not* reversing my epicanthoplasty per se. I'm most worried about scarring, so it would be great if I can get feedback from you guys.


----------



## Lisa Cheng

thanks to share info. ^^


----------



## c_c0701

Has anyone with ptosis correction notice one eye with more eye opening power than the other? Does it become more relaxed over time? I always have had asymmetric eyes, but I feel that after ptosis correction, the bigger eye opens too strongly and it looks even more uneven.  I had it done in the beginning of April with Teuim.


----------



## luckygirl4444

hi guys is there anyone here wanting to get medium parallell crease?I want to get incisional DES but I want it to be parallell and medium as I already have double eyelids but there are so small and no makeup shows up haha.Any advice on other clinics and Teuim will be very appreciated Thank you xx


----------



## blue222

c_c0701 said:


> Has anyone with ptosis correction notice one eye with more eye opening power than the other? Does it become more relaxed over time? I always have had asymmetric eyes, but I feel that after ptosis correction, the bigger eye opens too strongly and it looks even more uneven.  I had it done in the beginning of April with Teuim.




I have the same problem. When I asked about it, they said it should even out in time after the swelling is gone, which can take a few months. I'm only about a month post but I think I'm gonna forever have one eye a little wider than the other. I already have an asymmetrical face (most people do) so I don't think it's too noticeable.


----------



## sugar16

blue222 said:


> I have the same problem. When I asked about it, they said it should even out in time after the swelling is gone, which can take a few months. I'm only about a month post but I think I'm gonna forever have one eye a little wider than the other. I already have an asymmetrical face (most people do) so I don't think it's too noticeable.


@blue222 which method did you choose for ptosis correction? Did you get any other procedures with them? Are the results natural? Would you recommend teium?
Sorry for so many questions, I'm deciding whether to visit teium or elsewhere that's why.

On their website "vivid eye" for mild ptosis is suggested and I would like to have more information about this procedure. Any people on this forum been to teium using their "vivid eye" procedure?

Have other people on this forum also has asymmetric results with teium? 
Does it get better over time or does it mean a revision is necessary?

Thanks


----------



## jillyqueen

sugar16 said:


> @blue222 which method did you choose for ptosis correction? Did you get any other procedures with them? Are the results natural? Would you recommend teium?
> Sorry for so many questions, I'm deciding whether to visit teium or elsewhere that's why.
> 
> On their website "vivid eye" for mild ptosis is suggested and I would like to have more information about this procedure. Any people on this forum been to teium using their "vivid eye" procedure?
> 
> Have other people on this forum also has asymmetric results with teium?
> Does it get better over time or does it mean a revision is necessary?
> 
> Thanks



Hello, I am a patient recovered asymmetrically. It took a long time to become symmetric. Almost 1 year for my case. Now my eyes are v even [emoji4]

So no revision. I'm glad I didn't and waited.


----------



## sugar16

@jillyqueen, I plan to see Dr Kwon in about 2 weeks time for a consult for revision DES. I hope he's the one to give me natural looking eyes again.
Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## sugar16

pebblesandbam said:


> Yeah I went to get them cleaned today, and they all said that I can remove the stitches on Monday...but the nurse who cleaned my eye removed the stitch from my right eye!
> 
> Dr.Kwon said that it was ok but I'm worried/pissed. Hopefully this doesn't result in some latent complications with the line falling out/not staying... I'm getting the left stitch removed Monday.


@pebblesandbam It's a silly question, but I would like to know if it was OK to out  before the stitches came out? 
Do most people just stay inside after their revision DES? I want to explore Seoul but am worried that my eyes might look too swollen and bloody to go out in public???


----------



## Hikaribelle

sugar16 said:


> @pebblesandbam It's a silly question, but I would like to know if it was OK to out  before the stitches came out?
> Do most people just stay inside after their revision DES? I want to explore Seoul but am worried that my eyes might look too swollen and bloody to go out in public???


It would probably be awkward to let non-friends or family see you with stitches still in. Generally you can go out in public after they are out or wait till 2 weeks post-op.


----------



## sugar16

@Hikaribelle Thank you!


----------



## epicmanbun

jillyqueen said:


> Hello, I am a patient recovered asymmetrically. It took a long time to become symmetric. Almost 1 year for my case. Now my eyes are v even [emoji4]
> 
> So no revision. I'm glad I didn't and waited.



This is really good to know, cheers for sharing.
This only emphasises the fact that you can't fully judge the finishing results until it is truly done. 
Which means waiting out the recovery process after the surgery itself.


----------



## wlkyoung137a

Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## seoul2016

Dear readers,

As so many before me, I would like to let you'll know how I experienced the entire proces with Teuim. I'm aware that most part of what I'm about to write is already been said, but still, maybe it's beneficial for someone. 

So let's start.

As an East Asian male living in Europe, eyelid surgery isn't that common here and not many - or perhaps none - is specialized in Asian eyelid surgery. I found a few plastic surgeons claiming they mastered the double eyelid surgery but weren't really convincing to me, because of the non-frequent executing of the surgery. Eventually I started to read forums, like this, and benefited so much. Thank you. 

This particular thread had led me to dr. Kwon and his clinic, Teuim. Some said dr. Kwon could be dismissive when you asked something others said he was real friendly and patient. My experience was that he is a very gentle and polite surgeon, knowing precisely what suits your face best. So after you have your consult and you know which surgeries you need (in my case des fi+epi+pstosis), you go with his assistent to talk about the price. Well, I paid around 3000 euro after tax refund at the airport. A lot of money, but hey, it's your face isn't it? My sister, went crazy when she heard the price and almost dragged me away because in her opinion it was way to high. She said Opera is nearby and will quote you much lower. I assured her that I did my research and that money wasn't an issue (well, it is but not in this case). Dr. Kwon is imho a real eyespecialist and knows eveything you need to know. His website is also very informative and I like his photo's, although his before and after pictures aren't in the same proportion so that the eyes of his 'after' photo looks a bit bigger. Check the iris to know what I mean. 

Anyway, after we agreed about the price I went to a little room to wash my face and waited till they prepped the surgery room. Those ten minutes are nerve wrecking and I swear to God, when I walked in the surgery room I almost got a panic attack and wanted to run like Forrest Gump. But, they dont let you and strap you to the table. Next thing is a needle in your arm and dr. Kwon painting on your eyes. At that point, when he finishes, he tells you: 'You go to sleep now'. Wow, what a ride!! The music on the background will steer the colors and pattersn you'll see. Just try to enjoy it and think happy thoughts. It will help you. Because if you don't, panic can take over and if you do three surgeries like me, 3,5 hours will be like forever. There was this line of a girl who wrote about Teium (deswithteium.blogspot) and popped up now and then. She wrote: I did crazy s*** to myself. I had to surpress that line because yeah. if you realize what he's doing, it is in a way, crazy. When you feel him pulling your eyelids, banging your epi corner again and again and restitch for the fourth time, it's easy to think f***, this isn't worth it. But dear readers, it really is. The result will be great and the fact he restiches, is a sign of caring and wanting the best of the best. Thanks to contributors on this thread, I knew everything he possibly could do like sighing and restitching. No surprises. All in all I think I rate the pain a 3 out of 10. It's more discomfort, and not pain.Expect extra shots during the surgery to avoid feeling he's stitching you. 

When it's over, the nurse will lead you, in a rush, to the recovery room where you get a cold icepack on your eyes. My sight was very blurry and luckily  I had my supportteam with me, helping me to get home and take care of me. I honestly felt deep respect for those who came alone. How they managed I don't know. The day after the nurse will take of the bandage and dr. Kwon will take a quick look. Day 7 is stitch removal which didn't hurt. After that I booked two more consults with him on my own request. The first time he gave me a jab, and the second time he just gave me a final check and assured me everything looks good and all the side-effects like tearing and blurriness will go away when time passes. 

I'm currently at day 20 and my eyes are looking better but are still swollen. I just have to be patient I guess. 

So to conclude: Yes, Teium is a good and safe choice. You can get the same surgery for a much cheaper price, but do realize that there aren't many doctors like dr. Kwon and finding them for a foreigner isn't easy. Be assertive and write down what you want to ask and what you have in mind for your new' eyes'. Just use the consult effective and dont't hestitate to aks for something you want. You'll regret it. And no, des isn't a walk in the park. Try to prepare mentally for it, because it's more invasive  than people think. 

That's it folks. Best of luck to those who are going and to those who are recovering. 

Cheers!


----------



## sugar16

Hi,
My experience is very, very similar to SEOUL 2016 and previous comments in this thread.
I decided to go with Dr. Kwon at Teium and had revision DES and ptosis. The reason for this is because I really want to have a natural look and I feel he's a reliable surgeon. Can't really comment on the results yet, since my eyes are still swollen (on Day 13). If anyone, can give some advice on how to accelerate the healing process, minimise the swelling, please let me know. FYI, he gave me two injections to minimise the swelling before I left Seoul. 
Any make-up tips during the recovery stage?   
Thank you


----------



## erichyung

Very worried about epi scarring and asymmetry after DES , can anyone tell me how their's are?


----------



## erichyung

wow, guys really think twice before you get the epi , it really changes your eyes ALOT. I put eyelid glue often so I am comfortable with my double eyelid look but after epi I look eurasian


----------



## erichyung

CallMeHyung said:


> @eyelidsurgery, I think that's the consensus that this thread has pretty much reached. Don't go to Kwon for outfolder parallel eyes.
> 
> No, I stopped using the yellow cream in the tub once I got my stitches out. I'm pretty sure it's just some kind of antiseptic cream to lessen the likelihood of infection. You are pretty far along post-surgery atm, so I don't think there is actually any purpose in you using it anymore. Get on that scar cream ASAP




He can do this, but your eyes must naturally have some conditions that are favorable for it


----------



## eagle862

Kokokiki said:


> I had my eyelid revision at ASPS and it's definitely better than my old botched eyes. He did make my creases a little too deep (can see a line when I close my eyes) but overall I am grateful to him. You should check him out.
> 
> The only thing I really need to correct now is my Epi. I had a failed Epi along with bother DES.. Had Epi reversal but now my eyes look too short. Was hoping to just get Epi done again. Has this happened to anyone else? Also, has anyone just gotten Epi done without touching the double eyelid? Please share your experiences! Thanks


Hi Kokokiki,
I am in the same boat as you, I originally did epi, then had reversal and now want an epi again since my eyes are too short.   I am going back in a few weeks to Dr. Kwon for correction hopefully.


----------



## sugar16

Anyone out there had a long and slow recovery from *revision* DES? 
It's been more than a month now but my eyes are still swollen. 
For those considering revision DES, it can take much longer to heal?


----------



## erichyung

I wouldn't advise revising the epi. after surgery the epi corners keep contracting and getting smaller.


----------



## sugar16

How's your recovery going? Are you happy with the height of your crease?


erichyung said:


> I wouldn't advise revising the epi. after surgery the epi corners keep contracting and getting smaller.


----------



## erichyung

to be honest, you can try out the height of your creases at home with eyelid glue. he doesnt use creases that are not already in your eyes (when you look at the top of your eyes there are natural "wrinkle/creases".

Crease I'm OK.  But the shape..... Not so okay


----------



## fayelita

needitdone said:


> Hi everyone, I have been on and off this forum for years now through my ps journey and it has helped me a lot. I want to let you guys know of my experience and to help you make a more informed decision.
> 
> I had my first double eyelid surgery (incisional) around 5 years ago. I was only 18 at the time and didn't do much research. I thought it would be a very simple procedure so I just went with a random doctor at a plastic surgery hospital in China. I can't say it was a botched surgery but it definitely wasn't a successful one either. It was very tapered, you could barely see the double eyelids as it was hidden under all my upper eyelid fat. The cut was also asymmetrical so the eyes were a little awkward looking and I had deep scarring. I really didn't like my eyes so I decided to get a revision. I did more research this time and read a lot of good reviews on dr Kwon from Teuim. I saw his before/after photos online and although I didn't like those pictures I felt like he was a safe Doctor to go to. At that point, I just wanted my eyes fixed to look natural. I didn't care about crease height or anything as long as there's no scarring and my eyes are symmetrical. I decided on dr Kwon and had my revision a year and a half ago. I got incisional des revision along with ptosis correction and epi. I am disappointed to say that dr Kwon didn't fix my eyes at all. The epi looks good as there is no scarring and it made my eyes appear bigger. The epi isn't pointy but it does look natural with no scarring. However, my eyelids are very asymmetrical - he didn't improve the condition of my eyes at all and in fact I think it even looks a little more asymmetrical now. One eyelid is a lot higher than the other. In addition, I'm not even sure if he performed the ptosis correction since I can't tell a difference and one eye is still opening more than the other as well.dr Kwon made another cut on my eyes but didn't fix my old scarring so now I can see two cut lines and my scars are still very deep. I have contacted them and they will do free revision but I'm not sure if I trust dr Kwons skills anymore. A lot of the before/after pics that I look at now on his website seem to have minimal difference and none of the cuts were originally very deep. I think dr Kwon still might be a good option for someone who had non incisional or with thin eyelids, but personally he didn't do a very good job on my eyelids.
> 
> Please be careful on who you choose as a surgeon and not only look at the reviews but also pay attention to specific cases. One surgeon might do better with non incisional or thin eyelid cases so you have to find the right surgeon for your specific needs.



I wish I could have travelled to the future and been able to read your review before I had my first surgery with Dr. Kwon a year ago in July 2015. Just had *TWO revision surgeries in 2 weeks* with Dr. Kwon in June 2016 (that could have been just one revision surgery if he understood what I meant the first time). Months after I thought most of the swelling had gone away my *brow* began to sag along with the skin above my crease. (I am only 19 years old, had the first surgery when I was 18.) I developed problems with moving my eye as the skin kept sagging and creating pressure, literally could not look towards my nose in one eye without feeling pushed back, developing dry eye problems from constant friction... I am so worried about how I will be able to focus in school when I move back to college next month. I got the surgery in the first place because I thought it would make my life better. This has literally ruined my life every day for the past six months (no exaggeration not even a day or minute goes by that I don't feel the pressure now) and it is still getting worse despite the revision (the crease from one of the revision surgeries is starting to become undone less than two months later). I will write a longer and more detailed description of my experience as soon as I can but right now my eyes get tired very easily and I have to constantly close them because of the sheer pressure/weight that's been increasing above my eye but I feel that I need to contribute my experience to this thread since all the positive reviews I read in the beginning from this forum were a huge part to my decision in choosing Teuim. My impression of Dr. Kwon has deteriorated and I feel that I have had enough personal observations to give this strong opinion I have of Teuim: *the whole experience is definitely rushed and this is for the sake of maximum profit*. I did not care too much or notice this the first time but as someone who has had to fly to Korea twice and to get revision surgery from Dr. Kwon, this became absolutely clear to me the second time around. I will elaborate more on all of this in a full post soon but I wanted to give a heads up for those considering the surgery right now.


----------



## okaytoday

fayelita said:


> I wish I could have travelled to the future and been able to read your review before I had my first surgery with Dr. Kwon a year ago in July 2015. Just had *TWO revision surgeries in 2 weeks* with Dr. Kwon in June 2016 (that could have been just one revision surgery if he understood what I meant the first time). Months after I thought most of the swelling had gone away my *brow* began to sag along with the skin above my crease. (I am only 19 years old, had the first surgery when I was 18.) I developed problems with moving my eye as the skin kept sagging and creating pressure, literally could not look towards my nose in one eye without feeling pushed back, developing dry eye problems from constant friction... I am so worried about how I will be able to focus in school when I move back to college next month. I got the surgery in the first place because I thought it would make my life better. This has literally ruined my life every day for the past six months (no exaggeration not even a day or minute goes by that I don't feel the pressure now) and it is still getting worse despite the revision (the crease from one of the revision surgeries is starting to become undone less than two months later). I will write a longer and more detailed description of my experience as soon as I can but right now my eyes get tired very easily and I have to constantly close them because of the sheer pressure/weight that's been increasing above my eye but I feel that I need to contribute my experience to this thread since all the positive reviews I read in the beginning from this forum were a huge part to my decision in choosing Teuim. My impression of Dr. Kwon has deteriorated and I feel that I have had enough personal observations to give this strong opinion I have of Teuim: *the whole experience is definitely rushed and this is for the sake of maximum profit*. I did not care too much or notice this the first time but as someone who has had to fly to Korea twice and to get revision surgery from Dr. Kwon, this became absolutely clear to me the second time around. I will elaborate more on all of this in a full post soon but I wanted to give a heads up for those considering the surgery right now.



This is scaring me, i am set on going with Dr. Kwon in a couple of days for primary DES. Now I am doubting my choice, especially since you sounded so angry... Please update as soon as you can and wish you the best for recovery!


----------



## erichyung

I emphatize with you.  I want a revision as well,  but I dont know if he would accept. However it's because he got the shape wrong,  so very wrong. Tbh if u just go for the double eyelid and screw the epi,  ptosis whatever, it should be an easy experience. My mistake was doing the epi when I was already satisfied with my double lids.


----------



## erichyung

fayelita said:


> I wish I could have travelled to the future and been able to read your review before I had my first surgery with Dr. Kwon a year ago in July 2015. Just had *TWO revision surgeries in 2 weeks* with Dr. Kwon in June 2016 (that could have been just one revision surgery if he understood what I meant the first time). Months after I thought most of the swelling had gone away my *brow* began to sag along with the skin above my crease. (I am only 19 years old, had the first surgery when I was 18.) I developed problems with moving my eye as the skin kept sagging and creating pressure, literally could not look towards my nose in one eye without feeling pushed back, developing dry eye problems from constant friction... I am so worried about how I will be able to focus in school when I move back to college next month. I got the surgery in the first place because I thought it would make my life better. This has literally ruined my life every day for the past six months (no exaggeration not even a day or minute goes by that I don't feel the pressure now) and it is still getting worse despite the revision (the crease from one of the revision surgeries is starting to become undone less than two months later). I will write a longer and more detailed description of my experience as soon as I can but right now my eyes get tired very easily and I have to constantly close them because of the sheer pressure/weight that's been increasing above my eye but I feel that I need to contribute my experience to this thread since all the positive reviews I read in the beginning from this forum were a huge part to my decision in choosing Teuim. My impression of Dr. Kwon has deteriorated and I feel that I have had enough personal observations to give this strong opinion I have of Teuim: *the whole experience is definitely rushed and this is for the sake of maximum profit*. I did not care too much or notice this the first time but as someone who has had to fly to Korea twice and to get revision surgery from Dr. Kwon, this became absolutely clear to me the second time around. I will elaborate more on all of this in a full post soon but I wanted to give a heads up for those considering the surgery right now.


How did you get a revision? He's not replying to any of my messages.


----------



## okaytoday

erichyung said:


> I emphatize with you.  I want a revision as well,  but I dont know if he would accept. However it's because he got the shape wrong,  so very wrong. Tbh if u just go for the double eyelid and screw the epi,  ptosis whatever, it should be an easy experience. My mistake was doing the epi when I was already satisfied with my double lids.


I saw on another thread that you were not happy for the epi -  hope you heal fast and well so you can do a revision as soon as you can.

He actually recommended the combo of ptosis + des + epi. I am really just looking to fix the monolid on one of my eyes, and not touch the other. So basically looking for des. But I'm not sure if he will be willing to operate on one eye only  Anw, I read that people who had des at other clinics have bad scarring. So far no complaints on scarring of eyelids for Teuim's patients. Anyone can comment on the scarring for des (not epi)? Thank you.


----------



## erichyung

okaytoday said:


> I saw on another thread that you were not happy for the epi -  hope you heal fast and well so you can do a revision as soon as you can.
> 
> He actually recommended the combo of ptosis + des + epi. I am really just looking to fix the monolid on one of my eyes, and not touch the other. So basically looking for des. But I'm not sure if he will be willing to operate on one eye only  Anw, I read that people who had des at other clinics have bad scarring. So far no complaints on scarring of eyelids for Teuim's patients. Anyone can comment on the scarring for des (not epi)? Thank you.



At first I thought I had no epi scar,  but it's becoming pale and indented =(

There's no scarring for non incisional des. For incisional there's always going to be.

I doubt he will recommend to only operate on one. On his website you see him operating on many people with double eyelids to make them look nicer. It's difficult to get symmetry only operating on one.

And yes,  the epi makes it look 100% obvious you had surgery because the eye shape is different, hence the regret.

Ptosis is incredibly painful if your anesthesia wears out. You will feel someone poking a needle through your eyelids and pulling the thread,  pulling hard on your eyelid by the thread tightly for like 5 seconds,  pulling the eyelid to the maximum like it's going to be ripped off. If you run out of anesthesic, ask him to inject immediately. It's not worth the pain. To be honest I don't feel much difference from the ptosis surgery at all. At first you'll feel threads,  then after a month u won't feel a thing..


----------



## copenhagen78

My eyes were done by Teuim, and I'm really love the result though. 
Epi is perfectly sharp and has no scar, I have non-incisional plus epi.

My eyes after 1 year (Pictures to be removed after 1 week)


----------



## erichyung

copenhagen78 said:


> My eyes were done by Teuim, and I'm really love the result though.
> Epi is perfectly sharp and has no scar, I have non-incisional plus epi.
> 
> My eyes after 1 year (Pictures to be removed after 1 week)


Dammit so nice,  mine are screwed up and dolly =(.  My epi is round lol, eye is circle shaped.


----------



## erichyung

It's as big as yutaki when he has makeup lol


----------



## okaytoday

erichyung said:


> At first I thought I had no epi scar,  but it's becoming pale and indented =(
> 
> There's no scarring for non incisional des. For incisional there's always going to be.
> 
> I doubt he will recommend to only operate on one. On his website you see him operating on many people with double eyelids to make them look nicer. It's difficult to get symmetry only operating on one.
> 
> And yes,  the epi makes it look 100% obvious you had surgery because the eye shape is different, hence the regret.
> 
> Ptosis is incredibly painful if your anesthesia wears out. You will feel someone poking a needle through your eyelids and pulling the thread,  pulling hard on your eyelid by the thread tightly for like 5 seconds,  pulling the eyelid to the maximum like it's going to be ripped off. If you run out of anesthesic, ask him to inject immediately. It's not worth the pain. To be honest I don't feel much difference from the ptosis surgery at all. At first you'll feel threads,  then after a month u won't feel a thing..



Thanks for the pointers! I didn't do the surgery in the end. I really wanted to keep my double-lidded eyelids as it is...Just felt like I am not 100% ready so I will stick with eyelid tapes for awhile. (ugh it's only DES but I am so stressed up over it).


----------



## erichyung

Haha you worry too much over that.  Des didn't mess me up,  only the epi. And my other surgeries =(


----------



## erichyung

Hi,  I would just like to say that I really regret the epi.  Apparently not only do I hate the shape, a week after everything has settled I see jagged incision lines and indents near the corner of my eye.  I did not even need the epicanthoplasty nor did it make my eyes better looking. To all those out there who are going for des. If you like your eyes with eyelid tape or glue, Do Not opt for epi. I was misled into thinking magic epicanthoplasty had no scars. Or that it would look natural and better for sure.  This is Not true!


----------



## fayelita

erichyung said:


> How did you get a revision? He's not replying to any of my messages.


I messaged the clinic and showed them a collage of pictures I had taken which show the obvious asymmetry over the course of about 7 months since the surgery. (It was clear that it wasn't due to swelling.) I thought they were generous for offering a free revision clinic but seeing how recently I am not the only person to have had to undergo a revision by Dr. Kwon it seems that his revision percentage was not as low as I initially thought a few years ago. Feel free to pm me if you have any questions about the revision process.


----------



## fayelita

_I promised a detailed post about my experience with Teuim and I will deliver with the first part (very first surgery I had with Teuim). This will be more useful for people who have never had the surgery before and are considering Dr. Kwon. Sorry I was not able to respond sooner to those who were curious; recalling the whole frustrating experience/outcome of the surgery while dealing with it daily and not being able to focus or go a day without several naps to relieve my eyes has made it a little difficult for me to eagerly come back to this thread, but I know my experience is important to share. I will follow up with a detailed version of the second part (i.e the revision process) which is probably the more important part soon, but if you have immediate questions feel free to pm me and I'll do my best to respond._

*TLDR/Short version of whole experience*: Had incisional bleph + ptosis correction + epi at Teuim 1 year ago, results looked great in beginning just slightly asymmetrical (lower crease in one eye), started noticing drooping in brow & eyelid in that eye until I began to feel increasing pressure/weight above my inner corner making it *hard for me to move my eye comfortably *towards my nose (this builds up to a pain/ache if I force it), e-mailed clinic and showed picture collage of progressive drooping and was offered free revision for the asymmetry, flew to Seoul 2 months ago and ended up having TWO REVISION SURGERIES IN 2 WEEKS (INSTEAD OF JUST ONE because Dr. Kwon's English is limited and he didn't fully understand what I said the first time, translator was present 2nd time) in that one eye, surgery did not help to relieve all the upper pressure/weight and now the same problem has developed in my other eye, revision in left eye is also already starting to become undone, eyes now feel extremely heavier than before surgery to the point that I end up being lulled to sleep several times a day because of the sheer weight above my eyes, brows are certainly lower than before and pushing down on eyelid so that a sleepy look has returned, now *developed dry eye problems* from friction associated with pressure, still seeing eye doctors/ophthalmologists to help find relief, not a day goes by that I don't feel these symptoms and they only seem to get worse gradually

*Long and extremely detailed version (first surgery experience with Teuim):

PART 1*: I wish I could have travelled to the future and been able to read the review a few pages back. *Reading all the positive reviews from early on in this thread was a major part of my decision in choosing Teuim but I now regret my decision so much*. Some reviews talked so highly of him that I really felt that I had chosen a good doctor before I even met him, and even while I was having my first consultation with him I imagined an air of godliness (like ~+*.::This man changed so many other people's lives and now he's about to change mine::.*+~ level admiration). My eyelids are originally thick and on the saggy side (congenital/hereditary) which gave me a mean or sleepy look when my eyes were relaxed. My eyes would also get tired easily if I was reading for more than 30 minutes so incisional double eyelid surgery with ptosis correction seemed like the natural choice for me. I also justified to myself that I wasn't getting the surgery for entirely cosmetic reasons, but the appearance of less sleepy eyes was definitely a factor. I thought this was a good investment for myself in several ways and even thought of it as a preventative measure. Dr. Kwon's large library of before-after photos and English-friendly website seemed very reassuring. Another thing I liked about Teuim was that their consultation was free. I researched everything I could online about Asian DES, hundreds of reviews, what to eat before and after, everything... I could not have anticipated that I would be having this problem now.

I had my first surgery with Dr. Kwon back in July 2015. I remember thinking the clinic itself was very fancy and that the consultant/secretary/money dealer Alice was very pretty and wondered if she or any of the other staff had DES done by Dr. Kwon too. First you have to fill out a paper that asks for your basic information, if you have pre-existing medical conditions, *how you heard about Teuim*_(on that note, I'm sure this thread is responsible for a big portion of their overseas clientele and they may be aware of that)_/why you are visiting the clinic/what you expect to get out of your procedure. (I noticed the clinic doesn't perform any tests/physical exams of your eyes or general health but not sure if other clinics are any different. DES seems like such a commonly performed surgery in Korea and I was so anxious to have better eyes that I didn't think it was a big deal but I highly suggest that you make sure you are in optimal health yourself before any upcoming surgery.) During the meeting with Dr. Kwon he read over what I wrote, gave me the elegant hand mirror along and asked me to show him the result I wanted using a thin metal tool for prodding creases into the eye (slightly parallel crease). I noticed some reviewers said he had a more conservative approach and wished they had slightly higher creases than he had given so I made sure to tell him to make it a bit higher than usual if he could, also to try to prevent losing too much crease if my skin started sagging as I got older. The consultation was very fast but I felt like I got everything across at the time because he had a very calm demeanor and seemed like he understood what I wanted (*me bickering and repeating things to be crystal clear* "yes *nod* mhm yes, yes") even though I noticed his English was limited. *This would later be a big problem in my second visit to Teuim a year later*. Since a previous reviewer also brought it up, I thought it was very interesting that Dr. Kwon himself had monolids despite being someone who performed DES on many people regularly. Since I was still in delusional-admiration mode, I reasoned that this might be because he doesn't think there is anyone better qualified than him to perform the surgery. (Wow, I really held him to that high of a regard.) Then we were moved to Alice's office to talk money. I went with my mother and we negotiated the incisional blepharoplasty + ptosis correction + epicanthoplasty procedure down to $3200 ("final offer " she said) which I thought was a deal at the time because I didn't want to be stingy about a surgery this important and thought I was in good hands despite Dr. Kwon's higher pricing compared to everyone else's. (Initial quote in e-mail was at most 4.4m KRW; we were able to pay full in US dollars so going to a bank or travelling to Myeongdong for currency exchange stalls wasn't needed). I was scheduled for the next day but was later texted and asked if I could come in that evening instead. At first I thought it was a little soon to have surgery the same day as my consultation and only a day after I arrived to Korea because I wanted at least a full day to explore Seoul before hiding in my Airbnb during post-surgery recovery but I was so anxious to have the surgery as soon as possible and thought it might even be good to have the surgery sooner so I could come back in case any problems developed before my departure. Hurried back to Gangnam, told to wash my face in the waiting room, and started the surgery.


----------



## fayelita

(... PART 1 continued)

*GENERAL SURGERY EXPERIENCE:* I had asked him during consultation to show me again right before my surgery how my eyes would turn out (to make sure he completely knew what I asked for and because I was anxious) but I guess he forgot that part because he went straight into the surgery. Your hands are buckled and they put a blanket on your legs then sanitize your face again. The nurse was able to get the needle for the IV in my arm in one try at the time; I thought that was experienced because I remember my wisdom tooth surgery nurse took several tries to find the right spot. The IV anesthesia they put you under is something else lol. I remember Dr. Kwon telling me to close my eyes to sleep and the last thing I said was "wha--?" before it kicked in. Everything started spinning quickly in my mind; I remember going up and down subways forever. The anesthesia experience can be kind of startling if you've never had it before. I really thought I was being reduced to a cell and going to meet the creator of the universe or something lolol. Very interesting experience. Realized I was still physically on Earth when I could hear Dr. Kwon and staff talking in Korean; voices seem louder in the beginning as the drug settles. You feel very heavy pressing on your eyes as they begin to work. Funny story: when I became self-aware and the spinning stopped (eyes felt too heavy to open, sounded like Dr. Kwon left the room) I thought the surgery was over so I asked the nurses (who I could hear laughing and talking) how much time had passed and one of them replied "Five minutes." and I couldn't help but chuckle to myself. Dr. Kwon returned and the surgery resumed. You'll be numb the whole time so you won't feel any pain but you will feel your eyelashes tugging up repeatedly as they stitch the incision; uncomfortable but not painful. During epicanthoplasty you will think he is shoveling bone between your eye and nose lol. You will literally hear grainy sounds as if a scraping tool is being pushed with heavy effort repeatedly against your nose. At one point I was going to say something about my cheek starting to ache from repeated pressure since he used it to rest his hand against but it wasn't a big concern so I just endured it. He'll tell you to open and close your eyes several times throughout. I heard old American rock music being softly played in the background which he hummed to as he worked; it was calming to hear. I read that Dr. Kwon could take 2 hours because of his perfectionism so when I was done in 1 hour I thought it was because he was skilled. After the whole surgery was done I was brought back to the waiting room to get my stuff. Slightly disoriented so I dragged my feet with the slippers slowly as I walked. I was shocked when I first saw myself in the mirror; I looked like I got hit by a bus (especially if you do epi, they put a big bandage/tape on your nose) but reminded myself it would get better over time. Given a bag with the two pink eye ice-packs, pills, antibiotic ointment, gauze, and instructions. We were kind of ushered to leave quickly since I was the last patient and it was past closing time so I didn't get to rest on the bed that they usually let patients stay on. Walking through Gangnam at night with all the flashing lights and rain was a bit of a challenge because my vision was blurry but luckily I had my mom. Hardest part of post-surgery recovery in general was not being able to wash my hair or face thoroughly so I got grimy really fast. (Nothing like an itchy scalp waking you up at night to add to the irritation of swollen eyes.) It feels _soooo_ good to be able to wash your hair again later. The only painful part (XiaXue also said this about her first DES) was when I came back a few days later to have my stitches removed. Imagine having a very fresh wound and someone poking it with a toothpick several times. It helps to inhale when you feel a sharp one being pulled out but overall should take 10 minutes or less. I like to think I have a bit of a high pain tolerance so I’d give the stitch removal a 4.5/10 pain level. Repeating “beauty is pain, beauty is pain” in your mind might help haha.

I thought everything was great after a couple months passed. The surgery helped remove the harsh and sleepy look I had. After the worst of the swelling had gone away, I enjoyed confidence I never had before. They said the final result could take a full year of recovery but that most would be gone after six months. The only problem at first was some asymmetry (crease in left eye was a bit low) that I thought would fix itself in time as swelling subsided. I was so wrong because this would be the first sign of a progression of problems with my eyes that would get worse throughout the year and I ended up having to come back to Teuim a year later (this summer). I will update on the second part soon and try to include pictures.

Some advice for the first surgery experience:
- Wearing sunglasses after the surgery will help you protect your eyes from the sun (and hide your swollen eyes from the public!) but be careful not to bump your face into anything while having them on because it may hurt your wound especially if you had epi.
- Seoul is very humid in the summer. You may get sticky and uncomfortable from the humidity. Since you cannot wash your face thoroughly until you remove stitches about 4-5 days later, it will help to bring facial cleansing towelettes to remove dirt and sweat from your cheeks, nose, and forehead without touching your eye area.
- As someone else said, Dr. Kwon did not believe in the pumpkin diet and said I could eat seafood if I wanted. I still tried to avoid certain foods anyway just to be safe but I think the most important part is to follow the ice/heat pack routine and make sure you don't sleep laying down for a while to reduce swelling as well as maintain a healthy diet before and after the surgery. It will also help to walk around often instead of staying cooped inside a hotel room.
- For epi patients, he will recommend you to buy Dermatix Ultra from the pharmacy downstairs for your epi scars. It's 23000 won for the smaller 7g one but if you can find a cheaper one before your trip and bring it with you it may be better to do that.
- Eyedrops/artificial tears are okay to use as long as they are sterile (confirmed). Washing your face with tap water or anything else pre-stitch removal is not guaranteed to be sterile which is why they ask you not to do that.
- You may get yellow bruising around your nose/inner corner; don't be alarmed, it will go away.


----------



## erichyung

fayelita said:


> (... PART 1 continued)
> 
> *GENERAL SURGERY EXPERIENCE:* I had asked him during consultation to show me again right before my surgery how my eyes would turn out (to make sure he completely knew what I asked for and because I was anxious) but I guess he forgot that part because he went straight into the surgery. The IV anesthesia they put you under is something else lol. I remember Dr. Kwon telling me to close my eyes to sleep and the last thing I said was "wha--?" before it kicked in. Everything started spinning quickly in my mind; I remember going up and down subways forever. The anesthesia experience can be kind of startling if you've never had it before. I really thought I was being reduced to a cell and going to meet the creator of the universe or something lolol. Very interesting experience. Realized I was still physically on Earth when I could hear Dr. Kwon and staff talking in Korean; voices seem louder in the beginning as the drug settles. You feel very heavy pressing on your eyes as they begin to work. Funny story: when I became self-aware and the spinning stopped (eyes felt too heavy to open, sounded like Dr. Kwon left the room) I thought the surgery was over so I asked the nurses (who I could hear laughing and talking) how much time had passed and one of them replied "Five minutes." and I couldn't help but chuckle to myself. Dr. Kwon returned and the surgery resumed. You'll be numb the whole time so you won't feel any pain but you will feel your eyelashes tugging up repeatedly as they stitch the incision; uncomfortable but not painful. During epicanthoplasty you will think he is shoveling bone between your eye and nose lol. You will literally hear grainy sounds as if a scraping tool is being pushed with heavy effort repeatedly against your nose. At one point I was going to say something about my cheek starting to ache from repeated pressure since he used it to rest his hand against but it wasn't a big concern so I just endured it. He'll tell you to open and close your eyes several times throughout. I heard old American rock music being softly played in the background which he hummed to as he worked; it was calming to hear. I read that Dr. Kwon could take 2 hours because of his perfectionism so when I was done in 1 hour I thought it was because he was skilled. After the whole surgery was done I was brought back to the waiting room to get my stuff. Slightly disoriented so I dragged my feet with the slippers slowly as I walked. I was shocked when I first saw myself in the mirror; I looked like I got hit by a bus (especially if you do epi, they put a big bandage/tape on your nose) but reminded myself it would get better over time. Given a bag with the two pink eye ice-packs, pills, antibiotic ointment, gauze, and instructions. We were kind of ushered to leave quickly since I was the last patient and it was past closing time so I didn't get to rest on the bed that they usually let patients stay on. Walking through Gangnam at night with all the flashing lights and rain was a bit of a challenge because my vision was blurry but luckily I had my mom. Hardest part of post-surgery recovery in general was not being able to wash my hair or face thoroughly so I got grimy really fast. (Nothing like an itchy scalp waking you up at night to add to the irritation of swollen eyes.) The only painful part (XiaXue also said this about her first DES) was when I came back a few days later to have my stitches removed. Imagine having a very fresh wound and someone poking it with a toothpick several times. It helps to inhale when you feel a sharp one being pulled out but overall should take 10 minutes or less. I like to think I have a bit of a high pain tolerance so I’d give the stitch removal a 4/10 pain level. Repeating “beauty is pain, beauty is pain” in your mind might help haha.
> 
> I thought everything was great after a couple months passed. The surgery helped remove the harsh and sleepy look I had. After the worst of the swelling had gone away, I enjoyed confidence I never had before. They said the final result could take a full year of recovery but that most would be gone after six months. The only problem at first was some asymmetry (crease in left eye was a bit low) that I thought would go away in time as swelling subside. I was so wrong because this would be the first sign of a progression of problems with my eyes that would get worse throughout the year and I ended up having to come back to Teuim a year later (this summer). I will update on the second part soon.
> 
> Some advice for the first surgery experience:
> - Wearing sunglasses after the surgery will help you protect your eyes from the sun (and hide your swollen eyes from the public!) but be careful not to bump your face into anything while having them on because it may hurt your wound especially if you had epi.
> - Seoul is very humid in the summer. You may get sticky and uncomfortable from the humidity. Since you cannot wash your face thoroughly until you remove stitches about 4-5 days later, it will help to bring facial cleansing towelettes to remove dirt and sweat from your cheeks, nose, and forehead without touching your eye area.
> - As someone else said, Dr. Kwon did not believe in the pumpkin diet and said I could eat seafood if I wanted. I still tried to avoid certain foods anyway just to be safe but I think the most important part is to follow the ice/heat pack routine and make sure you don't sleep laying down for a while to reduce swelling as well as maintain a healthy diet before and after the surgery. It will also help to walk around often instead of staying cooped inside a hotel room.
> - For epi patients, he will recommend you to buy Dermatix Ultra from the pharmacy downstairs for your epi scars. It's 23000 won for the smaller 7g one but if you can find a cheaper one before your trip and bring it with you it may be better to do that.
> - Eyedrops/artificial tears are okay to use as long as they are sterile (confirmed). Washing your face with tap water or anything else pre-stitch removal is not guaranteed to be sterile which is why they ask you not to do that.
> - You may get yellow bruising around your nose/inner corner; don't be alarmed, it will go away.


AND EPIS CAN SCAR BADLY,  dermatix seems useless. Have a huge crescent indent, probably headed for a revision. Got an incredibly high crease too (8mm)


----------



## erichyung

Oh and btw Dr kwon does have double eyelids,  but they are hidden.


----------



## Missfitt

erichyung said:


> Oh and btw Dr kwon does have double eyelids,  but they are hidden.


hahahha oh eric why are so funny I love read your posts haha


----------



## erichyung

Missfitt said:


> hahahha oh eric why are so funny I love read your posts haha


Me and my 8mm dolly eyes are funny :-p


----------



## Jamie49

erichyung said:


> Hi,  I would just like to say that I really regret the epi.  Apparently not only do I hate the shape, a week after everything has settled I see jagged incision lines and indents near the corner of my eye.  I did not even need the epicanthoplasty nor did it make my eyes better looking. To all those out there who are going for des. If you like your eyes with eyelid tape or glue, Do Not opt for epi. I was misled into thinking magic epicanthoplasty had no scars. Or that it would look natural and better for sure.  This is Not true!


Hi! I'm considering getting just epi done by Dr Kwon, but after reading your posts I'm a little hesitant. Could you please elaborate a little more on how your epi is right now and the scars? Also, I wanted to thank you for finally honestly saying that epi wasn't perfect, I feel like many people need to know.
Also, just my two cents.... I don't really like dr kwon style of eye shapes. Towards the lateral ends, the fold almost like droops down. I think it would be so much more pretty and elegant if it flared up a little.


----------



## MissOrange

fayelita said:


> (... PART 1 continued)
> 
> *GENERAL SURGERY EXPERIENCE:* I had asked him during consultation to show me again right before my surgery how my eyes would turn out (to make sure he completely knew what I asked for and because I was anxious) but I guess he forgot that part because he went straight into the surgery. Your hands are buckled and they put a blanket on your legs then sanitize your face again. The nurse was able to get the needle for the IV in my arm in one try at the time; I thought that was experienced because I remember my wisdom tooth surgery nurse took several tries to find the right spot. The IV anesthesia they put you under is something else lol. I remember Dr. Kwon telling me to close my eyes to sleep and the last thing I said was "wha--?" before it kicked in. Everything started spinning quickly in my mind; I remember going up and down subways forever. The anesthesia experience can be kind of startling if you've never had it before. I really thought I was being reduced to a cell and going to meet the creator of the universe or something lolol. Very interesting experience. Realized I was still physically on Earth when I could hear Dr. Kwon and staff talking in Korean; voices seem louder in the beginning as the drug settles. You feel very heavy pressing on your eyes as they begin to work. Funny story: when I became self-aware and the spinning stopped (eyes felt too heavy to open, sounded like Dr. Kwon left the room) I thought the surgery was over so I asked the nurses (who I could hear laughing and talking) how much time had passed and one of them replied "Five minutes." and I couldn't help but chuckle to myself. Dr. Kwon returned and the surgery resumed. You'll be numb the whole time so you won't feel any pain but you will feel your eyelashes tugging up repeatedly as they stitch the incision; uncomfortable but not painful. During epicanthoplasty you will think he is shoveling bone between your eye and nose lol. You will literally hear grainy sounds as if a scraping tool is being pushed with heavy effort repeatedly against your nose. At one point I was going to say something about my cheek starting to ache from repeated pressure since he used it to rest his hand against but it wasn't a big concern so I just endured it. He'll tell you to open and close your eyes several times throughout. I heard old American rock music being softly played in the background which he hummed to as he worked; it was calming to hear. I read that Dr. Kwon could take 2 hours because of his perfectionism so when I was done in 1 hour I thought it was because he was skilled. After the whole surgery was done I was brought back to the waiting room to get my stuff. Slightly disoriented so I dragged my feet with the slippers slowly as I walked. I was shocked when I first saw myself in the mirror; I looked like I got hit by a bus (especially if you do epi, they put a big bandage/tape on your nose) but reminded myself it would get better over time. Given a bag with the two pink eye ice-packs, pills, antibiotic ointment, gauze, and instructions. We were kind of ushered to leave quickly since I was the last patient and it was past closing time so I didn't get to rest on the bed that they usually let patients stay on. Walking through Gangnam at night with all the flashing lights and rain was a bit of a challenge because my vision was blurry but luckily I had my mom. Hardest part of post-surgery recovery in general was not being able to wash my hair or face thoroughly so I got grimy really fast. (Nothing like an itchy scalp waking you up at night to add to the irritation of swollen eyes.) It feels _soooo_ good to be able to wash your hair again later. The only painful part (XiaXue also said this about her first DES) was when I came back a few days later to have my stitches removed. Imagine having a very fresh wound and someone poking it with a toothpick several times. It helps to inhale when you feel a sharp one being pulled out but overall should take 10 minutes or less. I like to think I have a bit of a high pain tolerance so I’d give the stitch removal a 4.5/10 pain level. Repeating “beauty is pain, beauty is pain” in your mind might help haha.
> 
> I thought everything was great after a couple months passed. The surgery helped remove the harsh and sleepy look I had. After the worst of the swelling had gone away, I enjoyed confidence I never had before. They said the final result could take a full year of recovery but that most would be gone after six months. The only problem at first was some asymmetry (crease in left eye was a bit low) that I thought would fix itself in time as swelling subsided. I was so wrong because this would be the first sign of a progression of problems with my eyes that would get worse throughout the year and I ended up having to come back to Teuim a year later (this summer). I will update on the second part soon and try to include pictures.
> 
> Some advice for the first surgery experience:
> - Wearing sunglasses after the surgery will help you protect your eyes from the sun (and hide your swollen eyes from the public!) but be careful not to bump your face into anything while having them on because it may hurt your wound especially if you had epi.
> - Seoul is very humid in the summer. You may get sticky and uncomfortable from the humidity. Since you cannot wash your face thoroughly until you remove stitches about 4-5 days later, it will help to bring facial cleansing towelettes to remove dirt and sweat from your cheeks, nose, and forehead without touching your eye area.
> - As someone else said, Dr. Kwon did not believe in the pumpkin diet and said I could eat seafood if I wanted. I still tried to avoid certain foods anyway just to be safe but I think the most important part is to follow the ice/heat pack routine and make sure you don't sleep laying down for a while to reduce swelling as well as maintain a healthy diet before and after the surgery. It will also help to walk around often instead of staying cooped inside a hotel room.
> - For epi patients, he will recommend you to buy Dermatix Ultra from the pharmacy downstairs for your epi scars. It's 23000 won for the smaller 7g one but if you can find a cheaper one before your trip and bring it with you it may be better to do that.
> - Eyedrops/artificial tears are okay to use as long as they are sterile (confirmed). Washing your face with tap water or anything else pre-stitch removal is not guaranteed to be sterile which is why they ask you not to do that.
> - You may get yellow bruising around your nose/inner corner; don't be alarmed, it will go away.


@fayelita thank you so much for your extremely detailed and honest review. Often times girls who end up with complications, feel ashamed and keep quiet, but you are thinking of others by sharing your experience which must be so painful for you to relive especially as your eyes are still not perfect. I commend you as it means that instead of your future self knowing better, a reader out there will think twice and do further research. It saddens me greatly to read they asked you to come in that evening for your $3200 op. This was the first red flag as you had just arrived in Korea and to fast during the day is really hard. But worse than that, you were offered an end of day slot! This is when the surgeon is most tired and not fresh. You sensed this when the operation only lasted 1 hour. A lesson of the day ladies, is ensure you have a morning slot for any surgery especially if flying all the way across the world to Korea!

I am eager to read more and to see your photos Fayelita. And remember, there is always Dr Seo at MVP who truly is a great DES and nose surgeon, who can help you. My friend who had her DES with Kwon in May told me yesterday she still feels swelling in her lids! For me the red flag was the use of cheap ketamine which is not used for elective surgery in the US or UK and I tried to warn my kakao group. I managed to convince 2 to try elsewhere (MVP and JW) and they are both very happy with their eyes with minimal swelling and beautiful eyes in days.


----------



## MissOrange

Also, another red flag was he did not consult with you again just before the operation. With Dr Seo, I had 2 consultations, the first one on the day I arrived in Seoul and the second one was a lengthy one just before the operation the next morning to ensure we both agreed on how the eyelids should look and to remind him. This omission on Kwon's part for you meant he was in a hurry with back to back patients and did not give you due care and consideration he could have, especially as you had paid him $3200 that same day! I get angry when reading how young girls are not given good care. You were not even allowed to rest after the operation! At MVP, I was kept in my own recovery room for so long after the op, I got bored in bed watching tv and wanted to go back to my hotel but they insisted I needed to drink, to go to the toilet, to practice walking unaided, etc. I can't imagine a clinic rushing you out of the door right after your op, as your op was in the evening and they wanted to close! And to think you are only 18-19 years old. I am deeply saddened for you.


----------



## MissOrange

sugar16 said:


> Anyone out there had a long and slow recovery from *revision* DES?
> It's been more than a month now but my eyes are still swollen.
> For those considering revision DES, it can take much longer to heal?


@sugar16 this is common for Kwon's DES patients, prolonged swelling for weeks if not months in some cases. Prolonged swelling is down to the surgical technique used by the surgeon. I saw many of Kwon's patients in my May kakao group with 'sausage eyelids'. This is not seen at other clinics like JW or MVP where swelling is only for the first few days. Also when I had to choose between MVP and Teium, I did not like the way Alice pushed epi in her kakao to me. I kept insisting I did not need epi and what was the price for rev des+ptosis without epi. She would not give, I am so glad I ended up choosing MVP as I went out and enjoyed shopping at Lotte and exploring Seoul 2 days after my rev DES and looked fine, just a bit of bruising I covered with foundation. 

I read some are concerned about scarring. I took out my DES sutures 2 days after the op as eyelid sutures can be removed between 1-3 days. The longer they stay in, the more chance of scarring. I have no scars just a natural looking crease.


----------



## erichyung

MissOrange said:


> @sugar16 this is common for Kwon's DES patients, prolonged swelling for weeks if not months in some cases. Prolonged swelling is down to the surgical technique used by the surgeon. I saw many of Kwon's patients in my May kakao group with 'sausage eyelids'. This is not seen at other clinics like JW or MVP where swelling is only for the first few days. Also when I had to choose between MVP and Teium, I did not like the way Alice pushed epi in her kakao to me. I kept insisting I did not need epi and what was the price for rev des+ptosis without epi. She would not give, I am so glad I ended up choosing MVP as I went out and enjoyed shopping at Lotte and exploring Seoul 2 days after my rev DES and looked fine, just a bit of bruising I covered with foundation.
> 
> I read some are concerned about scarring. I took out my DES sutures 2 days after the op as eyelid sutures can be removed between 1-3 days. The longer they stay in, the more chance of scarring. I have no scars just a natural looking crease.


Yeah I think my sutures stayed in too long  for the epi.. Dr kwon is highly experienced though, and it doesn't seem like slots matter for him.  I was worried too as I got last slot. My only real gripe is that I got the epi and didn't like it,  and have the scars for it. It is kwon's theory(published in medical journal)  though,  that everyone should get epi with double eyelids because not having epi puts tension on the double eyelid folds.  So they will not do des without epi, doesn't matter if you think you need it or not. I personally preferred the look with epi as it was more manly but oh well.


----------



## erichyung

It's 


Jamie49 said:


> Hi! I'm considering getting just epi done by Dr Kwon, but after reading your posts I'm a little hesitant. Could you please elaborate a little more on how your epi is right now and the scars? Also, I wanted to thank you for finally honestly saying that epi wasn't perfect, I feel like many people need to know.
> Also, just my two cents.... I don't really like dr kwon style of eye shapes. Towards the lateral ends, the fold almost like droops down. I think it would be so much more pretty and elegant if it flared up a little.



It's cat like. It looks natural,  yes ,  but doesn't have any... Character? And is out of proportion on my face. Currently scar is a huge indented crescent that doesn't look good. Trust me,  it's visible as crap.


----------



## MissOrange

erichyung said:


> Yeah I think my sutures stayed in too long  for the epi.. Dr kwon is highly experienced though, and it doesn't seem like slots matter for him.  I was worried too as I got last slot. My only real gripe is that I got the epi and didn't like it,  and have the scars for it. It is kwon's theory(published in medical journal)  though,  that everyone should get epi with double eyelids because not having epi puts tension on the double eyelid folds.  So they will not do des without epi, doesn't matter if you think you need it or not. I personally preferred the look with epi as it was more manly but oh well.


@ericyung I am so sorry to hear your epi is scarred and does not suit you. I would say Dr Kwon is okay for non inc DES having seen 2 patient's results but have seen so many sausage lids for inc DES and scary bulky elephant nose type epi bandages, I would seriously have second thoughts on those procedures with him. What a difficult position you are in now trying to get Kwon to revise for free or finding and paying a new PS to fix your epi? This is why even though docfinder's 4 and Kwon's Alice all pushed epi on me, I said no I did not need. In fact df's 4 also recommended genioplasty and a lot of other things I did not need. As a guy you cannot even disguise a scar or catlike epi with makeup. I feel very sad for you. Thank you for sharing and hopefully others will think twice before automatically agreeing to epi with inc des. I sensed Dr Kwon likes doing his 'magic epi' vs other clinics do not push this so hard.


----------



## erichyung

MissOrange said:


> @ericyung I am so sorry to hear your epi is scarred and does not suit you. I would say Dr Kwon is okay for non inc DES having seen 2 patient's results but have seen so many sausage lids for inc DES and scary bulky elephant nose type epi bandages, I would seriously have second thoughts on those procedures with him. What a difficult position you are in now trying to get Kwon to revise for free or finding and paying a new PS to fix your epi? This is why even though docfinder's 4 and Kwon's Alice all pushed epi on me, I said no I did not need. In fact df's 4 also recommended genioplasty and a lot of other things I did not need. As a guy you cannot even disguise a scar or catlike epi with makeup. I feel very sad for you. Thank you for sharing and hopefully others will think twice before automatically agreeing to epi with inc des. I sensed Dr Kwon likes doing his 'magic epi' vs other clinics do not push this so hard.


It's cat like because there is a huge indent at the inner corner of my eye. Extremely bad scar in my opinion,  extends past my Aegyo sal.   There was nothing magic about that epi. Seems like a worse scar than normal epi.  Other side is OK,  scar is unnoticeable

Edit: omg can anyone help me? The scar is terrible! Almost disfiguring,  it is not hidden at all and extremely sunken. If it remains like this it will be a huge problem.


----------



## floweryy

erichyung said:


> Me and my 8mm dolly eyes are funny


 
do you like your eyes? might be too early to tell if youre still swollen, but did dr recommended you 8mm? im SE-Asian and have ok height of eyelids but i like them to be brighter and semi dolly. i look sleepy which im not happy about. I dont want to be crazy looking - just... more dolly. I read somewhere that going above 7 (or was it 8, correct me if im wrong) will turn the eyes into looking like fisheyes? either way, hope you're recovering well

pearypie has very high lids: http://i57.tinypic.com/k9vuw7.png https://i.ytimg.com/vi/vMAUaiBAKcs/hqdefault.jpg it does looks strange when shes not wearing any makeup but she does look good with smokey eyes


----------



## Jamie49

erichyung said:


> It's
> 
> 
> It's cat like. It looks natural,  yes ,  but doesn't have any... Character? And is out of proportion on my face. Currently scar is a huge indented crescent that doesn't look good. Trust me,  it's visible as crap.



Any possibility you could upload a pic of the epi scar? Not even your entire eye, just the inner corner area of it. 
Also, silicon sheets help a lot.


----------



## erichyung

floweryy said:


> do you like your eyes? might be too early to tell if youre still swollen, but did dr recommended you 8mm? im SE-Asian and have ok height of eyelids but i like them to be brighter and semi dolly. i look sleepy which im not happy about. I dont want to be crazy looking - just... more dolly. I read somewhere that going above 7 (or was it 8, correct me if im wrong) will turn the eyes into looking like fisheyes? either way, hope you're recovering well
> 
> pearypie has very high lids: http://i57.tinypic.com/k9vuw7.png https://i.ytimg.com/vi/vMAUaiBAKcs/hqdefault.jpg it does looks strange when shes not wearing any makeup but she does look good with smokey eyes



Might be swelling,  I don't remember pointing out such fat double eyelids during consultation.
Funny thing is,  people whom I've met only once before and months ago like restaurant owners still recognise me immediately when I walk in. Did not expect that after so much surgery but I look like myself apparently.


----------



## Jamie49

MissOrange said:


> @sugar16 this is common for Kwon's DES patients, prolonged swelling for weeks if not months in some cases. Prolonged swelling is down to the surgical technique used by the surgeon. I saw many of Kwon's patients in my May kakao group with 'sausage eyelids'. This is not seen at other clinics like JW or MVP where swelling is only for the first few days. Also when I had to choose between MVP and Teium, I did not like the way Alice pushed epi in her kakao to me. I kept insisting I did not need epi and what was the price for rev des+ptosis without epi. She would not give, I am so glad I ended up choosing MVP as I went out and enjoyed shopping at Lotte and exploring Seoul 2 days after my rev DES and looked fine, just a bit of bruising I covered with foundation.
> 
> I read some are concerned about scarring. I took out my DES sutures 2 days after the op as eyelid sutures can be removed between 1-3 days. The longer they stay in, the more chance of scarring. I have no scars just a natural looking crease.


Thanks for your posts! Do you know if the doctors at JW and MVP are as good at epi as dr kwon? Also, did the people that went to jw like their eyes? If you could please kakao me, me ID is jamie49. Thanks!


----------



## erichyung

Jamie49 said:


> Thanks for your posts! Do you know if the doctors at JW and MVP are as good at epi as dr kwon? Also, did the people that went to jw like their eyes? If you could please kakao me, me ID is jamie49. Thanks!



just so you know my epi got messed up and I HATE it. It changed the shape of my eyes in a bad way and gave me VERY ugly scars. I would 100% not recommend it unless your mongolian folds are super ugly and your eyes are short. I feel really angry and I have never seen anyone with such bad epi scarring as me!

The epi itself is not the big problem, however, the mongolian folds will be pulled aside and pushed inwards somehow as part of the procedure. A cut is made on the outside of the eye close to the inner corners, but not close enough such that it's invisible. This left a large depression at the inner corner of my eyes and the eye shape appears to slope down, and doesnt look like a natural eye. When I cover up the scar with a bandage it looks not too bad. But terribly artificial when i remove the bandage. At this point of time (3 weeks) I highly doubt the indented scar will "disappear", only the redness. Which means the cat eyed look will be my new look.


----------



## monoliddd

Hi All!

Just joined purseforum and am hoping to go to Dr Kwon at Teuim in December? Is there anything I should do before then except to book flights, accommodation and a consultation?
Any general tips with Dr Kwon? Also, if I decide to have consultations with other clinics and I'm not sure if I want to do it with them, what do I say (because it seems that people book right after consultation)?

Thanks, will update on my experience  

P.S. I have a lot a lot of excess upper eyelid skin due to genetics + eyelid glue 
I'm worried that this will result in a botched surgery because there's just folds of skin everywhere  
Does/did anyone have a similar case to mine?


----------



## Aussieguy

Hey there!

I just got my double eyelid, ptosis correction and Magic Epicanthoplasty at Teium with Dr Kwon and am adding my review. I'm an Asian guy from Australia and flew to Seoul just for surgery, which I had been planning for months. Before that I did my research, read this forum, and decided to make appointments with Wonjin, Teium and Item. After going to all three I decided to get same day surgery from Teium because I thought they were the best.

The consultation is very smooth. I didn't really have any specific instructions, I just wrote down in the form that I wanted bigger, brighter eyes. Dr Kwon is a gentleman, he's a very nice guy and I also liked dealing with Alice, the lady who speaks English. During the consultation He looks at your eyes, asks you about soft or hard line and how high you want the crease. I basically said I trust his judgment and he nodded after looking at my eyes for a moment. He asked if I had any questions before leaving me to arrange a price with Alice.

I won't say the price here but I negotiated quite a lot with Alice but she quite easily agreed to my price. I then booked a time for later that afternoon to have it done.

I didn't really have any jitters or nervousness before the surgery because I had read about other people's experiences. The surgery is an intense experience, they put you into a room to wash your face and to put away your belongings. I basically only brought a hat and sunglasses and an envelope full of cash. Then they lead you to the surgery room, strap you in. Dr Kwon asks you if you have any final questions then they inject you. Dr Kwon says softly "you will sleep now," but you don't sleep, you just enter this crazy dream state.

Some people have described it as a roller coaster and that's what it feels like. I saw amazing colors, felt emotions like I was riding a roller coaster. It was actually quite amazing. Although your conscious and you feel them working on your eyes, you don't feel anything and you're just watching this dream show with your eyes closed.

They work very quickly and I would say there is no pain. I was quite alert but enjoying this dream, occasionally they will ask you to open your eyes.  Only towards the end when they start stitching you up did it feel a little uncomfortable. They tug at your eyes to tighten the stitch and your eyelid gets tugged at. Dr Kwon revised the stitch for my left eye about 3 times. That showed to me he was really careful and a perfectionist, which is why I picked him after reading similar experiences with people from this forum.

After the surgery your eyes do hurt, I got a black eye under my left eye and your eyes get bleary (wet gluey) and it's hard to open your eyes for about 3 days. Do use the ice packs and use the eye gel they give you to avoid your eyes drying up while you sleep.

I stayed at ocloud hotel which is about 5 mins walk and is very good value for money (about usd 90 per night) and there's a convenience store right downstairs. After the surgery I mostly ate ramen pack noodles because I was too shy to show my eyes lol. Oh I stayed a total of 10 nights but I feel like I double flown after I got my stitches out (6th day).

My advice is to go with Dr Kwon, I had a great experience and I'm really happy with the results. Good luck!


----------



## erichyung

i agree. hope you like your epi though


----------



## 007Amyamy

Hi...any1 had any experience with ITEM for revision double eyelid. Please share ..thx


----------



## 007Amyamy

sugar16 said:


> @jillyqueen, I plan to see Dr Kwon in about 2 weeks time for a consult for revision DES. I hope he's the one to give me natural looking eyes again.
> Thanks for your feedback.


Hi sugar16, so if u were given another chance to choose will u still choose dr kwon for revision DES? Im still looking for a trusted Dr for my revision DES


----------



## 007Amyamy

destiny3 said:


> I did mine just a month ago, i got quoted 4.7 mill but I'm sure you can get it cheaper since mine was revision. They are more expensive than other clinics for sure but their service is nice and good as well, they gave me injections in my eyes to reduce swelling, many other clinics will just tell you to wait for it to go down and be patient but that can take so long.


Hi destiny, so how your revision DES getting on? Do you still suggest Teium?


----------



## monoliddd

Aussieguy said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I just got my double eyelid, ptosis correction and Magic Epicanthoplasty at Teium with Dr Kwon and am adding my review. I'm an Asian guy from Australia and flew to Seoul just for surgery, which I had been planning for months. Before that I did my research, read this forum, and decided to make appointments with Wonjin, Teium and Item. After going to all three I decided to get same day surgery from Teium because I thought they were the best.
> 
> The consultation is very smooth. I didn't really have any specific instructions, I just wrote down in the form that I wanted bigger, brighter eyes. Dr Kwon is a gentleman, he's a very nice guy and I also liked dealing with Alice, the lady who speaks English. During the consultation He looks at your eyes, asks you about soft or hard line and how high you want the crease. I basically said I trust his judgment and he nodded after looking at my eyes for a moment. He asked if I had any questions before leaving me to arrange a price with Alice.
> 
> I won't say the price here but I negotiated quite a lot with Alice but she quite easily agreed to my price. I then booked a time for later that afternoon to have it done.
> 
> I didn't really have any jitters or nervousness before the surgery because I had read about other people's experiences. The surgery is an intense experience, they put you into a room to wash your face and to put away your belongings. I basically only brought a hat and sunglasses and an envelope full of cash. Then they lead you to the surgery room, strap you in. Dr Kwon asks you if you have any final questions then they inject you. Dr Kwon says softly "you will sleep now," but you don't sleep, you just enter this crazy dream state.
> 
> Some people have described it as a roller coaster and that's what it feels like. I saw amazing colors, felt emotions like I was riding a roller coaster. It was actually quite amazing. Although your conscious and you feel them working on your eyes, you don't feel anything and you're just watching this dream show with your eyes closed.
> 
> They work very quickly and I would say there is no pain. I was quite alert but enjoying this dream, occasionally they will ask you to open your eyes.  Only towards the end when they start stitching you up did it feel a little uncomfortable. They tug at your eyes to tighten the stitch and your eyelid gets tugged at. Dr Kwon revised the stitch for my left eye about 3 times. That showed to me he was really careful and a perfectionist, which is why I picked him after reading similar experiences with people from this forum.
> 
> After the surgery your eyes do hurt, I got a black eye under my left eye and your eyes get bleary (wet gluey) and it's hard to open your eyes for about 3 days. Do use the ice packs and use the eye gel they give you to avoid your eyes drying up while you sleep.
> 
> I stayed at ocloud hotel which is about 5 mins walk and is very good value for money (about usd 90 per night) and there's a convenience store right downstairs. After the surgery I mostly ate ramen pack noodles because I was too shy to show my eyes lol. Oh I stayed a total of 10 nights but I feel like I double flown after I got my stitches out (6th day).
> 
> My advice is to go with Dr Kwon, I had a great experience and I'm really happy with the results. Good luck!




Hey! Thank you so much for your review and I'm glad it turned out so well! I can only wish the same for myself. I'm also from Australia... do you mind if I ask you some questions via DM?


----------



## yasminn_n

erichyung said:


> It's cat like because there is a huge indent at the inner corner of my eye. Extremely bad scar in my opinion,  extends past my Aegyo sal.   There was nothing magic about that epi. Seems like a worse scar than normal epi.  Other side is OK,  scar is unnoticeable
> 
> Edit: omg can anyone help me? The scar is terrible! Almost disfiguring,  it is not hidden at all and extremely sunken. If it remains like this it will be a huge problem.



Have you consulted Teium about the scarring? Sorry I've only just come into the thread and haven't had a chance to read all your posts. I know for bad scarring steroid injection help a lot, did they offer you anything like that??

If you're no longer in Korea if you consult a ps clinic in your hometown they can also offer steroid injections to help with scarring


----------



## erichyung

yasminn_n said:


> Have you consulted Teium about the scarring? Sorry I've only just come into the thread and haven't had a chance to read all your posts. I know for bad scarring steroid injection help a lot, did they offer you anything like that??
> 
> If you're no longer in Korea if you consult a ps clinic in your hometown they can also offer steroid injections to help with scarring



the problem with my scarring is that its indented instead of the usual hypertrophic/keloid scars. Steroid injections can only bring down bumps, sadly, and cannot bring the skin up.


----------



## Gats

erichyung said:


> the problem with my scarring is that its indented instead of the usual hypertrophic/keloid scars. Steroid injections can only bring down bumps, sadly, and cannot bring the skin up.



I'm not sure where your scar is but filler can be been used to raise indented scars, it's done for indented acne scars.


----------



## erichyung

Gats said:


> I'm not sure where your scar is but filler can be been used to raise indented scars, it's done for indented acne scars.


Yes but it seems like using filler around the conjunctiva area where the epi scar is, is too dangerous because its close to the eye or something. Not sure about that.


----------



## copenhagen78

Scarring mostly cause by your ability to heal, if you prompt to develop scars easily than no matters how great the doctor is, there will be scar.
Be realistic.


----------



## erichyung

copenhagen78 said:


> Scarring mostly cause by your ability to heal, if you prompt to develop scars easily than no matters how great the doctor is, there will be scar.
> Be realistic.



nope, only one side has a scar, seemingly due to the sutures. The dent was there from the first day I had the sutures, and I told Dr.Kwon about it but he kept dismissing it as normal. If it was true that i was prone to developing scars I would have gotten scars at both sides. Also, it is an atrophic scar. When people have a genetic propensity to developing scars, it refers to hypertrophic or keloidal scarring, in which your genes overexpress collagen at the point of the wound, causing a protruding scar. An atrophic scar is when the dermal layer is damaged too much/too wide and the underlying skin collapses forming an atrophic scar.

I have cut my entire fingertip off in an accident before and it grew back without scars in 2 months.

to be honest I am really regretting the decision to do the epi now because of the bad scar and weird shape/too close eye spacing. To think I spent so much money only to come out looking weird... I had so much trust in him that I didn't think twice about doing it because he said there would be hardly any scar. However one month plus later, the scar is still very bad and other surgeons have commented that it wasn't very good on that eye, and will likely be visible in the future. In some of the before afters he posts you can also see the scars, now that I realize where the scar is. I am likely going back for a revision but I am not sure what can be done.


----------



## MissOrange

@erichyung I feel your pain. Thank you for sharing. The big 4 Cinderella, JW, Banobagi and ID all said in their docfinder quotes that I needed epi with my revision DES. As you can see I don't. I am sorry your magic epi left you unhappy. Hope there is no charge for revision.


----------



## April Tracy lee

Anyone in Korea that would love to make a new friend ? i am fromCalifornia United states and i only speak english so i am nervous about my trip to korea with surgery :/ ahh


----------



## Jamie49

Can any of you who had Epi with dr Kwon actually describe his method and why it is magic? My friend who got her Epi done elsewhere said the doctor pretty much cut out a triangle shape in her skin and sewed it together to pull the Epi skin closer to the center and upwards a little. This, he didn't actually cut the Epi fold. 
Also, does dr Kwon to Des together with Epi? Or does he first finish Epi completely and then start the des procedure?


----------



## haijir

Hope this website will answer your questions 
http://epicanthoplasty.com/epicantho/content_eye/eye1_2.php


----------



## Yanny

jillyqueen said:


> Hi 7Chanel7 and callie. I do not mind sharing my pics through kaokao. May i have your kaokao usernames so i can add u?
> 
> But currently my eyes are still changing as its only day 36. So not very accurate. My right eye crease is still slightly (but not obviously) swollen than my left. When u poke it u can see the water retention.
> 
> Doctor Kwon said it will settle in 3 months. I am hoping for my Asian look to return (when the crease shrinks further). I am a Chinese, ( and people told me i looked Korean before the surgery). I lived in Korea for 5 months, and was often mistaken as Korean by others. But after the surgery,  people i met told me i look Eurasian!. I still can't figure out what is the cause of this.
> 
> I never expected such a drastic change with just an eyelid surgery. Still trying to get used to my new look. But so far all the people i met commented that Dr Kwon did a god job


Hello 
May I am Chinese live in America now. May I know how I can book the consultation with Dr Kwon?


----------



## Yanny

elainee said:


> I see that many people still come to this thread to seek assurance on their preferred eye surgeon. I wish to post my post op photos but I don't know how to. Just to further share my experience. Again, the procedure I had was full incision+ptosis+epi. Dr Kwon initially recommended me to have a parellel crease but I often think that a tapered crease looks more natural. I was so afraid because just less than 1-2 minutes consultation and I was worried he would be wrong. I insisted on tapered crease, he told me that he will do a tapered crease for me if I wanted it but he will make it slightly parellel. Although he cut my incision slightly parellel but I wished I opted for what he advised me for. Now that i am healing I really regretted not listening to Dr Kwon's advice. Anyway I am still very happy with the results though I just thought that Dr Kwon is really good. He really knows what suits a person's facial features. What I really wanted to say is that he's really got high aesthetic sense. In my post-op opinion, parellel crease would look much better on me. So I really recommend that you listen to his advice.
> 
> I am healing really well I would say. Maybe I am just satisfied with the results. At end of 2 months, my friends and colleagues kept raving about how natural I looked and they have totally forgotten my pre-op look. Swelling has mostly gone down at month 2 but I know the swelling will further go down making it look even better later on. If any of you would like to have a look at my post-op results, feel free to email me. Good luck to you girls!


Hello girl 
Very happy for u Could you send me the pic of the result .


----------



## Yanny

Yanny said:


> Hello girl
> Very happy for u Could you send me the pic of the result .


yan6061@gmail.com


----------



## monoliddd

Guys! What are your thoughts on epi?

This is what I got quoted by Teium if anyone was wondering  Thoughts??

1. Double eyelid surgery including Ptosis correction (Incisional method is recommended) : 2.5—3.0m KRW
2. Epicanthoplasty : 1.4m KRW


----------



## tiffany7294

JayKS said:


> Hey Pebbles,
> 
> How did your stitch removal go? Did everything work out alright in the end?
> 
> I'm just over 2 weeks post op from Dr.Kwon at Teuim and I had a fairly pleasant recovery. No complications as far as I can tell. (Ptosis+epi+DES incis)
> 
> I'm quite satisfied with the results so far, but I'm told it takes over 6 months to settle. I feel quite lucky as there doesn't seem to be any sign of the surgery like scarring. It was mainly one day/night of mild to significant discomfort, by day two it was not a problem at all.
> 
> I did use their PINK icepacks like crazy for the first two days and I had minimal swelling by the third. I found I could tolerate it directly on the skin and kept cycling them throughout the night (Just listened to some tunes and I couldn't really sleep anyway) and just kept the ointment/gel across all the tender areas which also soothed any discomfort when blinking etc.



Hi JayKS, how's your eyes now? do they look natural and you satisfied with them? I was advised by Teuim to do exactly same procedures as you. But i'm a bit worry coz I heard a lot of ppl said epi can make scars. Not sure if u have it. Also how much did you pay for your surgery. I got quote from them and not sure whether I can bargain it down a bit


----------



## tiffany7294

monoliddd said:


> Guys! What are your thoughts on epi?
> 
> This is what I got quoted by Teium if anyone was wondering  Thoughts??
> 
> 1. Double eyelid surgery including Ptosis correction (Incisional method is recommended) : 2.5—3.0m KRW
> 2. Epicanthoplasty : 1.4m KRW


I got a same quotes as you and still not sure about epi. A bit worry it can cause scars. what does exactly epi do to improve eyes shape?


----------



## monoliddd

tiffany7294 said:


> I got a same quotes as you and still not sure about epi. A bit worry it can cause scars. what does exactly epi do to improve eyes shape?



Yeah I'm in the same boat! I'm not sure about epi. Especially reading about people on here regretting epi and the scarring. I like my eyes with double eyelid glue and I think it might look scary to have my eyes look any more closer. I want to opt for only Incisional DES but I'm not sure if Dr. Kwon will agree to it.


----------



## tiffany7294

to


monoliddd said:


> Yeah I'm in the same boat! I'm not sure about epi. Especially reading about people on here regretting epi and the scarring. I like my eyes with double eyelid glue and I think it might look scary to have my eyes look any more closer. I want to opt for only Incisional DES but I'm not sure if Dr. Kwon will agree to it.



totally agree with you. I was considering about epi, but after seeing a lot of bad review about it, i think i just going to do my DES without epi


----------



## erichyung

Hi, 2 months after my OP i have only one thing to say. Don't do epi. I hate my eyes with epi and it has given me very obvious big indented scars as well, and it seems like he screwed up badly. Now i am going around for laser and filler treatments just to solve this scar problem if i could go back, i would NEVER have done epi. dont believe what the website tells you about it being invisible.


----------



## Neways08

epicanthoplasty leave the scars , how about lateral canthoplasty ? Coz I have round eyes and I'd like to have more almond , change the shape of the eyes I need to do canthoplasty . Anybody can help me with the answer ? Coz I'm a guy and if girls can use makeup so I can't and I'm scared about the scars .


----------



## Bileetan

@erichyung may I ask where did you get it done?


----------



## Wangcherry

Hi, I also have plan to get double eyelid surgery and epicanthoplasty.
Recently, I've got online consultation from several clinics except for Teuim.
Is their price reasonable?
Some clinics give me unfair price .. banobagi and regen..
And I would like to see your B&F.
I need your advise. Thank you!


----------



## Bileetan

@Wangcherry hey, when are you planning to get it done? 
As I am researching their price is pretty high compare to local clinics .


----------



## Wangcherry

Bileetan said:


> @Wangcherry hey, when are you planning to get it done?
> As I am researching their price is pretty high compare to local clinics .



I will go to Korea the last week of October.
Are you planning to go to Korea as well?
What kind of surgery are you looking for?


----------



## HANALYMI

Wangcherry said:


> I will go to Korea the last week of October.
> Are you planning to go to Korea as well?
> What kind of surgery are you looking for?



Hey I intend to go there on 25 Oct. Have you booked accommodation?


----------



## erichyung

teium. it is extremely bad and has severely affected my life .


----------



## Wangcherry

HANALYMI said:


> Hey I intend to go there on 25 Oct. Have you booked accommodation?



Hi, I have an Korean friend, so I don't need to book accommodation


----------



## monoliddd

erichyung said:


> Hi, 2 months after my OP i have only one thing to say. Don't do epi. I hate my eyes with epi and it has given me very obvious big indented scars as well, and it seems like he screwed up badly. Now i am going around for laser and filler treatments just to solve this scar problem if i could go back, i would NEVER have done epi. dont believe what the website tells you about it being invisible.





erichyung said:


> teium. it is extremely bad and has severely affected my life .



Hey erichyung, thanks for your advice! Do you know exactly what's wrong with epi? Could your unsatisfactory results perhaps be limited to your surgery or is it something that happens often with Dr Kwon? (I am not doubting you just wanting to ask!)

Thanks


----------



## CallMeHyung

Hey guys. Haven't visited this thread for a while and it seems like a lot more males are speaking up about their surgery experience at Dr. Kwon.  It has now been more than a year and a half since my surgery. 

In response to @erichyung 's post, I want to let everyone know that from what I've been reading, Dr. Kwon really does try to push epi on everyone if he thinks they even 1% 'need' it (to fit his own aesthetic). It worked out successfully for me but my eyes were 'big' to start with w/o a really heavy mongolian fold so tbh, it didn't make a humungous difference. Having said this, I also have *zero *scarring from this doctor and I want to be fair to him. I applied scar cream religious for the first year or so though. I am OCD. I took my iPhone light and shone it onto my eyes the other day when they were half closed to see if I could even detect a trace of a scar/line. Nope. Nothing unnatural. Nothing on my corners either. 

Moral of the story is... Trust Dr. Kwon, but if you really feel like you don't need epi and have a *very clear vision for your future eyes/have played around with eyelid glue or tape for an extended period of time/ have photoshopped your eyes and face ad infinatum and have liked the results* do not bend. Know that Dr. K will push it onto you.


----------



## erichyung

CallMeHyung said:


> Hey guys. Haven't visited this thread for a while and it seems like a lot more males are speaking up about their surgery experience at Dr. Kwon.  It has now been more than a year and a half since my surgery.
> 
> In response to @erichyung 's post, I want to let everyone know that from what I've been reading, Dr. Kwon really does try to push epi on everyone if he thinks they even 1% 'need' it (to fit his own aesthetic). It worked out successfully for me but my eyes were 'big' to start with w/o a really heavy mongolian fold so tbh, it didn't make a humungous difference. Having said this, I also have *zero *scarring from this doctor and I want to be fair to him. I applied scar cream religious for the first year or so though. I am OCD. I took my iPhone light and shone it onto my eyes the other day when they were half closed to see if I could even detect a trace of a scar/line. Nope. Nothing unnatural. Nothing on my corners either.
> 
> Moral of the story is... Trust Dr. Kwon, but if you really feel like you don't need epi and have a *very clear vision for your future eyes/have played around with eyelid glue or tape for an extended period of time/ have photoshopped your eyes and face ad infinatum and have liked the results* do not bend. Know that Dr. K will push it onto you.



Hi, it is fantastic that you have no scarring and I am happy for you, and that was the exact result i expected for myself as well, going to Teium. At the same time I am very sad for myself because everyone here seems to have no obvious scarring at the very least, while my eye corner area looks "split" with a massive scar and every incision line is crystal clear even 4-5 months after surgery. I am even more "OCD" than you regarding the healing and this went beyond just simple scar cream. So I am saying that I am not sure whether Dr. Kwon made a mistake or if my skin just had that 1 in a million bad healing factor (which doesnt make sense because both sides have healed differently).

I have nothing against Teium and still think Dr. Kwon is one of the better if not best, surgeons to go to in Korea for eye related surgeries. But I am just saying that there is indeed a possibility of something like this happen to anyone, and god forbid it be someone who cant exactly cover it up with makeup.

For all those planning to go to Teium, dont let my posts frighten you away. You may very well just end up like the dozens of people who have gone and had no scarring.


----------



## Setgo

Hey, everyone. I am post-op 5 months, my whole story is in my blog. But here is short review: had epi and full inc done, no scarring, honestly, I wanted to have epi anyways cuz I had different eyes (different mongolian fold). Eyes became more or less natural in one month but I think that swelling completely went down like after 3 months.


----------



## fayelita

I wrote a lengthy response detailing my horrible experience (I had my very first bleph + epi + ptosis correction surgery at Teuim in 2015 and a year later in Summer 2016 had to do another revision at Teuim on one eye which consisted of two revision surgeries in 2 weeks because he rushed my consultation the first time yet insisted he understood what I said). So I have had to go to Korea for the past two summers just to come back to Teuim. I promised a second post with more details but dealing with my eye problem is already hard enough every day that thinking of this thread makes it a little emotionally hard, yet I do still want to warn people with my experience. Also returned because somebody PM'd me so I may as well say this while I'm here. I honestly get so mad thinking about it since it has affected my life so much. I will keep this post shorter since I think my previous post summed up most of my experience and sentiments.

After I came back from my revision with Teuim I noticed my eye problem was still there (crazy weight pushing down above my eye, ptosis returning, see my first post for more details). Not only that but the crease that Dr. Kwon revised already became *undone *only about a month after I came back from Korea. So I e-mailed Teuim a few months ago explaining my concern. They insisted that they did not think my ptosis had returned. So I responded and told them that I went to an eye doctor from Stanford who confirmed that I have ptosis and I included this picture which clearly shows that the crease was becoming undone (picture attached below). *They have yet to respond to my e-mail.* It has been several months.

Let me be clear though, even though the messed up crease bothered me it was still the least of my whole eye problem compared to the weight and pressure that I feel above my eye every single day. (Now I wear double-eyelid tape to try to keep the crease from getting even lower worse but the skin above is still getting lower.) Not a day goes by that I don't have to shut my eyes and nap several times a day to be relieved of the weight. I feel twinges of pain if the weight becomes too much. Moving my eyes side to side is no longer a smooth movement but a slightly painful effort from the squeezing weight. It is truly ruining my livelihood and productivity. Teuim's silence about the matter is extremely upsetting for me. At first I was grateful that they offered that free revision at first (though I still had to pay for the flight and housing this summer), but after their treatment and other personal observations I am now completely convinced that they value monetary profit over the client's problems even if the problem affects the client to this extent. I also question some of the reviews on here (talking about the obviously fake ones), but I do not doubt that some people have had genuinely good/decent experiences. Be smart and form your own opinion. Maybe try to find reviews that are at least 1 year post surgery. This is just my experience and I would not recommend anyone to go.

I am currently waiting for an appointment with another professional eye doctor. Finding the motivation to get out of bed and try to lead a productive day despite the overwhelming squeezing pressure from my eye constantly can be hard but I have no choice for now. Best of luck to anyone who is interested in getting the surgery, whether it be here or anywhere else.


----------



## tt009015

Teuim has scarred many people. Almost all positive reviews here are fake.


----------



## wyners

Hi *fayelita*
*Sorry to hear your tragedy. I think lots of people just post their surgery experiences here too early, i think they should wait for at least 6 months to 1 year.*
*Also, your crease is not even continuous from the pic you posted here, was that the case after you underwent the surgery with Dr. Kwon at the first time? or He did this from the revision surgery? *
*


fayelita said:



			I wrote a lengthy response detailing my horrible experience (I had my very first bleph + epi + ptosis correction surgery at Teuim in 2015 and a year later in Summer 2016 had to do another revision at Teuim on one eye which consisted of two revision surgeries in 2 weeks because he rushed my consultation the first time yet insisted he understood what I said). So I have had to go to Korea for the past two summers just to come back to Teuim. I promised a second post with more details but dealing with my eye problem is already hard enough every day that thinking of this thread makes it a little emotionally hard, yet I do still want to warn people with my experience. Also returned because somebody PM'd me so I may as well say this while I'm here. I honestly get so mad thinking about it since it has affected my life so much. I will keep this post shorter since I think my previous post summed up most of my experience and sentiments.

After I came back from my revision with Teuim I noticed my eye problem was still there (crazy weight pushing down above my eye, ptosis returning, see my first post for more details). Not only that but the crease that Dr. Kwon revised already became undone only about a month after I came back from Korea. So I e-mailed Teuim a few months ago explaining my concern. They insisted that they did not think my ptosis had returned. So I responded and told them that I went to an eye doctor from Stanford who confirmed that I have ptosis and I included this picture which clearly shows that the crease was becoming undone (picture attached below). They have yet to respond to my e-mail. It has been several months.

Let me be clear though, even though the messed up crease bothered me it was still the least of my whole eye problem compared to the weight and pressure that I feel above my eye every single day. (Now I wear double-eyelid tape to try to keep the crease from getting even lower worse but the skin above is still getting lower.) Not a day goes by that I don't have to shut my eyes and nap several times a day to be relieved of the weight. I feel twinges of pain if the weight becomes too much. Moving my eyes side to side is no longer a smooth movement but a slightly painful effort from the squeezing weight. It is truly ruining my livelihood and productivity. Teuim's silence about the matter is extremely upsetting for me. At first I was grateful that they offered that free revision at first (though I still had to pay for the flight and housing this summer), but after their treatment and other personal observations I am now completely convinced that they value monetary profit over the client's problems even if the problem affects the client to this extent. I also question some of the reviews on here (talking about the obviously fake ones), but I do not doubt that some people have had genuinely good/decent experiences. Be smart and form your own opinion. Maybe try to find reviews that are at least 1 year post surgery. This is just my experience and I would not recommend anyone to go.

I am currently waiting for an appointment with another professional eye doctor. Finding the motivation to get out of bed and try to lead a productive day despite the overwhelming squeezing pressure from my eye constantly can be hard but I have no choice for now. Best of luck to anyone who is interested in getting the surgery, whether it be here or anywhere else.
		
Click to expand...


*


----------



## fayelita

wyners said:


> Hi *fayelita*
> *Sorry to hear your tragedy. I think lots of people just post their surgery experiences here too early, i think they should wait for at least 6 months to 1 year.*
> *Also, your crease is not even continuous from the pic you posted here, was that the case after you underwent the surgery with Dr. Kwon at the first time? or He did this from the revision surgery? *



This happened after the revision surgery. (He also performed my first surgery though.) I requested the revision in the first place because less than a year after the 1st surgery the crease on one eye was getting noticeably lower and lower (also uneven relative to other eye) despite most of the swelling already passing. It got lower to the point that I began to feel it pressing against my eye, eventually making side-to-side movement in that eye very uncomfortable. They performed revision on that one eye even though I mentioned that the other eye was also beginning to have the same effect. The revision didn't help fix this feeling which I still feel on both eyes to this day.

I want to emphasize that I had to go through a total of 3 operations (1st initial surgery and revision which consisted of 2 surgeries within 2 weeks due to his lack of understanding). The second of the revision surgeries happened very closely to my flight date so I had to come in to get stitches removed on the day of my departure flight. I was kept _waiting for an hour_ despite coming early, but that's not the most upsetting part of the day. They took off all my stitches from that eye (3rd time by now), then _only when all of them were painfully taken off _did the nurse realize the incisions hadn't healed/closed fully yet. (People who have gone through the procedure or read the reviews on here know that the stitch removal part can be the most/only painful part of the whole process. I guess the only good thing from this ordeal is that my tolerance for pain/needles is a lot higher now lol.) So they called in Dr. Kwon while he was in the middle of surgery and he gave me an anesthesia shot and stitched a part of it back up again and told me to get my stitches removed from any hospital when I returned home. This didn't have to happen the first time I had surgery here so I was surprised, but I also overheard another nurse telling a girl in another room the same thing (to have her stitches removed when she goes back to Japan). I think this is what ends up happening when you try to fit in too many appointments (aka try to cash out from as many people within a limited time) and don't account for situations like this happening, as Teuim did. Dr. Kwon also gave me a steroid shot straight to my eye because my eye was getting very bruised and developing rough tissue from the consecutive surgeries within 2 weeks. (The rough tissue has since disappeared luckily but it looked really nasty in the beginning.) My flight time was getting very close so I had to rush back to my hotel to get to the airport and had to get on the plane with stitches still in my eyes. So uncomfortable. Clearly the crease from the revision was already becoming undone and I still feel that terrible pressure/weight pressing against my eye every single day, so *I basically paid for flight tickets and housing for Korea and came back in a worse position.*

Luckily part of the tiny stitches they put back in my inner corner fell off so I wasn't charged as much money for getting them removed at a hospital but I can't help but think that the crease might not have ended up so messed up/undone if they kept all the stitches in instead. I don't know. I just know that that my eyes are still messed up now and that the extra revision surgery & unnecessary pain could have been avoided if his English was better. He seemed to think that fixing/adjusting the crease's appearance would fix everything, but he couldn't even do that right.

(Side comment: I love how the staff at Incheon Airport weren't surprised at all when they saw my post-surgery swollen eyes without sunglasses, but when I arrived to US Customs the staff was very curious about what happened to them. Those cultural differences lol.)


----------



## fayelita

I did a lot of talking about the particular sensation I have to suffer every day but I haven't explained as well how I've noticed my eyes have physically changed as the appearance may be a more important aspect for many people.

As the heavy feeling gets worse day by day I notice the skin above my eye is also getting kind of bulgy, which may be adding to the terrible squeezing feeling.

Here are some photos, plus another angle of the undone crease after revision surgery (the eye that went through 3 surgeries with Dr. Kwon).

These are photos I included in the e-mail that I never got a response to.

I was hesitant to include them on here because honestly I was a little insecure (didn't care as much about revealing who I am). Initially the results of the first surgery seemed great but as time went on and swelling went away my lids kept getting progressively lower and bulgy (might even describe them as more frog-like at this point) and they weren't like that even before I ever had surgery. This has pretty much plummeted what little self-esteem I had in the first place and I don't even take selfies anymore and even avoid having pictures taken by friends because I hate seeing how I look now. Luckily the people who care about me don't mind and I've become better at dealing with the increasingly bulgy look but it is something that bothers me especially since I didn't look like this before.




Photo 1: Right photo: This is what I looked like at least 6 months after my first surgery. At this point I still thought everything looked great as most of the swelling had gone away. You can't tell very well from the angle but the eye on the left was a little lower compared to the right eye but at this point it wasn't that noticeable and didn't even bother me. In a just a few months after the photo was taken, it soon became a real problem though and that's when I began to feel friction when the upper lid became low enough as I described before.

Photo 1 1: Left photo: This was taken 2 months after my 2 revision surgeries this summer at Teuim. The eye on the left was the only one that went through the revision surgeries but you can see that the eye on the right became more bulgier over time compared to earlier in the year in the right photo. I know my brow is slightly raised in the photo to the right (sorry did not have a better comparison photo) but even then my eye was not as bulgy when relaxed. (No I didn't become tanner it's just the lighting haha. I also didn't gain weight, just saying ahead because I feel like someone is bound to suggest that as a theory lol. I do look angrier now without trying though..) Going back to the eye on the left, you can see the bit of rough dark skin that formed where the revision was most brutal. Yes that is an epi scar. It was Dr. Kwon's idea to do an interior epi when it was clear that simply trying to adjust the crease did not relieve me of that awful sensation but instead of being effective it's left me with a deeper scar. Hoping this will go away in time but I notice that it is healing slower than after my initial surgery. If you think my eyes look bulgy in this photo, they look even moreso today.




	

		
			
		

		
	
(Cropped top and bottom photo of my right eye to better show the change over less than a year.)

Similar timeframes as described above. Eyes relaxed in all except 3rd photo. Top photo is when everything still looked great after initial surgery. Crease still parallel, right eye looks good enough it could've probably even passed as a successful after photo in one of their collages lol. Middle top photo, you can see the left crease becoming pretty low at a fast rate, right is still okay. At this point I began to feel the pressing sensation in my left eye. I requested the revision around this time. Middle bottom photo, squinting a little but you can tell how far the left crease has become covered. Weight against eye getting worse. Bottom photo is my two months after my left eye was revised this summer, just to show that my right eye continues to get lower despite it being more than a year since initial surgery in summer 2015 _even though I insisted this to Teuim at my revision consultation in Summer 2016 they did not want to believe me then but can't even respond to me now when I show concrete proof._

Tip: Many times if you have a concern post-surgery and e-mail them they will dismiss your concerns as temporary and often they may even be right. For example I noticed my eyes did not close all the way after my first surgery and I e-mailed them since it concerned me and was told that it was a "temporary manifestation." Eventually my eyes did end up closing fully again but it is very easy for them to just say "don't worry it will get better in time" for something like that. With this current problem though, my eyes have felt like this for most of the year and I am extremely upset that they've decided to be quiet about it. Know that you may get the same response for a common problem if you e-mail them post-surgery and they may be right, but if you have a gut feeling that it isn't something usual *follow your instinct and keep persisting* but understand that they may even keep dismissing it until the end which is very easy for them to do if you return home to somewhere far from Seoul. Also be ready for the possibility of having to get a revision or seeking surgery somewhere else.

You can see that the descent began from the inner corner. As my upper lid became heavier and lower my lashes started to cover my pupil more. It's strenuous to look at something straight in front of me but even more so when I have to look up. Literally like pushing against weights just to try to see something above me, so I often end up staring lower or avoid long eye contact with people taller than me. Today my lid and crease are even lower than shown here and I would not be surprised if the skin above the crease ends up spilling over my lashes in the next year. I predict my left eye will continue to droop despite the failed revision. I feel that the side view above is better at illustrating the weight that I feel though.




Crease on left eye becoming undone already <1 month after 2 revision surgeries. Front angle of photo I included two posts ago.

/////




Bonus photo: Okay this photo is pretty unsexy lol but just to show how bad my left eye looked when I came back home after the repeated 2-surgeries-in-2-weeks-due-to-misunderstanding. There was even small parts with blood still coming out even days after I returned, you can see where it is most red. Of course it looks much better now but the epi scar is even more resilient and deeper now that I've operated on that eye three times. I knew from my first surgery that my eye would eventually close again so I didn't bother e-mailing. Getting dry eye is a real concern though especially if you are getting a revision. Rough patch of skin that I described earlier is very clear here. I forgot to mention that since I had that unexpected 2nd revision surgery soon after the 1st revision surgery, I only had like one day to wash my hair thoroughly then had to go back to another week of no showers... Tip: Bring dry shampoo if you plan to go through with this surgery unless you want to wake up in the middle of the night with an itching scalp.




Another bonus photo: Wow I really just don't care anymore at this point about showing weird photos. Sorry if it's too much! Hopefully it is helpful for some of you. Squinting my right eye here to show how much excess skin has covered and created kind of a 'pocket' and bulgy effect. Notice how my eyelid skin is all accumulating above where the initial crease that Dr. Kwon made is. Think of this photo as an extension to the first photo since it was taken around that time.

///////

Sorry if I was redundant in some areas! Didn't expect this to be another long post but I think I've covered mostly everything I've wanted to say with these past few posts and I hope my experience was helpful for anyone reading. I think I'm pretty qualified to speak about my opinion since I have had surgery here three times but again this is only my experience. At least you know if something does go wrong under Dr. Kwon's hands, he'll eventually deny responsibility and stop replying to your e-mail once you provide pictures with solid evidence.

May be a long shot but if anyone knows a great ophthalmologist/eye doctor in the US who has experience with this kind of thing, please PM me.


----------



## pauly

fayelita said:


> I did a lot of talking about the particular sensation I have to suffer every day but I haven't explained as well how I've noticed my eyes have physically changed as the appearance may be a more important aspect for many people.
> 
> As the heavy feeling gets worse day by day I notice the skin above my eye is also getting kind of bulgy, which may be adding to the terrible squeezing feeling.
> 
> Here are some photos, plus another angle of the undone crease after revision surgery (the eye that went through 3 surgeries with Dr. Kwon).
> 
> These are photos I included in the e-mail that I never got a response to.
> 
> I was hesitant to include them on here because honestly I was a little insecure (didn't care as much about revealing who I am). Initially the results of the first surgery seemed great but as time went on and swelling went away my lids kept getting progressively lower and bulgy (might even describe them as more frog-like at this point) and they weren't like that even before I ever had surgery. This has pretty much plummeted what little self-esteem I had in the first place and I don't even take selfies anymore and even avoid having pictures taken by friends because I hate seeing how I look now. Luckily the people who care about me don't mind and I've become better at dealing with the increasingly bulgy look but it is something that bothers me especially since I didn't look like this before.
> 
> View attachment 3529374
> 
> 
> Photo 1: Right photo: This is what I looked like at least 6 months after my first surgery. At this point I still thought everything looked great as most of the swelling had gone away. You can't tell very well from the angle but the eye on the left was a little lower compared to the right eye but at this point it wasn't that noticeable and didn't even bother me. In a just a few months after the photo was taken, it soon became a real problem though and that's when I began to feel friction when the upper lid became low enough as I described before.
> 
> Photo 1 1: Left photo: This was taken 2 months after my 2 revision surgeries this summer at Teuim. The eye on the left was the only one that went through the revision surgeries but you can see that the eye on the right became more bulgier over time compared to earlier in the year in the right photo. I know my brow is slightly raised in the photo to the right (sorry did not have a better comparison photo) but even then my eye was not as bulgy when relaxed. (No I didn't become tanner it's just the lighting haha. I also didn't gain weight, just saying ahead because I feel like someone is bound to suggest that as a theory lol. I do look angrier now without trying though..) Going back to the eye on the left, you can see the bit of rough dark skin that formed where the revision was most brutal. Yes that is an epi scar. It was Dr. Kwon's idea to do an interior epi when it was clear that simply trying to adjust the crease did not relieve me of that awful sensation but instead of being effective it's left me with a deeper scar. Hoping this will go away in time but I notice that it is healing slower than after my initial surgery. If you think my eyes look bulgy in this photo, they look even moreso today.
> 
> View attachment 3529420
> View attachment 3529344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cropped top and bottom photo of my right eye to better show the change over less than a year.)
> 
> Similar timeframes as described above. Eyes relaxed in all except 3rd photo. Top photo is when everything still looked great after initial surgery. Crease still parallel, right eye looks good enough it could've probably even passed as a successful after photo in one of their collages lol. Middle top photo, you can see the left crease becoming pretty low at a fast rate, right is still okay. At this point I began to feel the pressing sensation in my left eye. I requested the revision around this time. Middle bottom photo, squinting a little but you can tell how far the left crease has become covered. Weight against eye getting worse. Bottom photo is my two months after my left eye was revised this summer, just to show that my right eye continues to get lower despite it being more than a year since initial surgery in summer 2015 _even though I insisted this to Teuim at my revision consultation in Summer 2016 they did not want to believe me then but can't even respond to me now when I show concrete proof._
> 
> Tip: Many times if you have a concern post-surgery and e-mail them they will dismiss your concerns as temporary and often they may even be right. For example I noticed my eyes did not close all the way after my first surgery and I e-mailed them since it concerned me and was told that it was a "temporary manifestation." Eventually my eyes did end up closing fully again but it is very easy for them to just say "don't worry it will get better in time" for something like that. With this current problem though, my eyes have felt like this for most of the year and I am extremely upset that they've decided to be quiet about it. Know that you may get the same response for a common problem if you e-mail them post-surgery and they may be right, but if you have a gut feeling that it isn't something usual *follow your instinct and keep persisting* but understand that they may even keep dismissing it until the end which is very easy for them to do if you return home to somewhere far from Seoul. Also be ready for the possibility of having to get a revision or seeking surgery somewhere else.
> 
> You can see that the descent began from the inner corner. As my upper lid became heavier and lower my lashes started to cover my pupil more. It's strenuous to look at something straight in front of me but even more so when I have to look up. Literally like pushing against weights just to try to see something above me, so I often end up staring lower or avoid long eye contact with people taller than me. Today my lid and crease are even lower than shown here and I would not be surprised if the skin above the crease ends up spilling over my lashes in the next year. I predict my left eye will continue to droop despite the failed revision. I feel that the side view above is better at illustrating the weight that I feel though.
> 
> View attachment 3529348
> 
> 
> Crease on left eye becoming undone already <1 month after 2 revision surgeries. Front angle of photo I included two posts ago.
> 
> /////
> 
> View attachment 3529388
> 
> 
> Bonus photo: Okay this photo is pretty unsexy lol but just to show how bad my left eye looked when I came back home after the repeated 2-surgeries-in-2-weeks-due-to-misunderstanding. There was even small parts with blood still coming out even days after I returned, you can see where it is most red. Of course it looks much better now but the epi scar is even more resilient and deeper now that I've operated on that eye three times. I knew from my first surgery that my eye would eventually close again so I didn't bother e-mailing. Getting dry eye is a real concern though especially if you are getting a revision. Rough patch of skin that I described earlier is very clear here. I forgot to mention that since I had that unexpected 2nd revision surgery soon after the 1st revision surgery, I only had like one day to wash my hair thoroughly then had to go back to another week of no showers... Tip: Bring dry shampoo if you plan to go through with this surgery unless you want to wake up in the middle of the night with an itching scalp.
> 
> View attachment 3529431
> 
> 
> Another bonus photo: Wow I really just don't care anymore at this point about showing weird photos. Sorry if it's too much! Hopefully it is helpful for some of you. Squinting my right eye here to show how much excess skin has covered and created kind of a 'pocket' and bulgy effect. Notice how my eyelid skin is all accumulating above where the initial crease that Dr. Kwon made is. Think of this photo as an extension to the first photo since it was taken around that time.
> 
> ///////
> 
> Sorry if I was redundant in some areas! Didn't expect this to be another long post but I think I've covered mostly everything I've wanted to say with these past few posts and I hope my experience was helpful for anyone reading. I think I'm pretty qualified to speak about my opinion since I have had surgery here three times but again this is only my experience. At least you know if something does go wrong under Dr. Kwon's hands, he'll eventually deny responsibility and stop replying to your e-mail once you provide pictures with solid evidence.
> 
> May be a long shot but if anyone knows a great ophthalmologist/eye doctor in the US who has experience with this kind of thing, please PM me.


I really feel for you and your post and I do hope you eventually find a good surgeon to correct your problem. The feeling of pressure around the eye is something that need urgent correction. Did you ask Dr Kwon what was the cause of it? or consult other surgeon who do revision surgery about it? and if  they can help? did you consult other surgeons in korea like MVP and JW over your problem...I heard they are quite good  ? You had the surgery done by the same doctor 3 times, maybe you should consult others for their thoughts... hope you find something soon?


----------



## tt009015

You should sue the doctor


----------



## ton0011

fayelita said:


> I did a lot of talking about the particular sensation I have to suffer every day but I haven't explained as well how I've noticed my eyes have physically changed as the appearance may be a more important aspect for many people.
> 
> As the heavy feeling gets worse day by day I notice the skin above my eye is also getting kind of bulgy, which may be adding to the terrible squeezing feeling.
> 
> Here are some photos, plus another angle of the undone crease after revision surgery (the eye that went through 3 surgeries with Dr. Kwon).
> 
> These are photos I included in the e-mail that I never got a response to.
> 
> I was hesitant to include them on here because honestly I was a little insecure (didn't care as much about revealing who I am). Initially the results of the first surgery seemed great but as time went on and swelling went away my lids kept getting progressively lower and bulgy (might even describe them as more frog-like at this point) and they weren't like that even before I ever had surgery. This has pretty much plummeted what little self-esteem I had in the first place and I don't even take selfies anymore and even avoid having pictures taken by friends because I hate seeing how I look now. Luckily the people who care about me don't mind and I've become better at dealing with the increasingly bulgy look but it is something that bothers me especially since I didn't look like this before.
> 
> View attachment 3529374
> 
> 
> Photo 1: Right photo: This is what I looked like at least 6 months after my first surgery. At this point I still thought everything looked great as most of the swelling had gone away. You can't tell very well from the angle but the eye on the left was a little lower compared to the right eye but at this point it wasn't that noticeable and didn't even bother me. In a just a few months after the photo was taken, it soon became a real problem though and that's when I began to feel friction when the upper lid became low enough as I described before.
> 
> Photo 1 1: Left photo: This was taken 2 months after my 2 revision surgeries this summer at Teuim. The eye on the left was the only one that went through the revision surgeries but you can see that the eye on the right became more bulgier over time compared to earlier in the year in the right photo. I know my brow is slightly raised in the photo to the right (sorry did not have a better comparison photo) but even then my eye was not as bulgy when relaxed. (No I didn't become tanner it's just the lighting haha. I also didn't gain weight, just saying ahead because I feel like someone is bound to suggest that as a theory lol. I do look angrier now without trying though..) Going back to the eye on the left, you can see the bit of rough dark skin that formed where the revision was most brutal. Yes that is an epi scar. It was Dr. Kwon's idea to do an interior epi when it was clear that simply trying to adjust the crease did not relieve me of that awful sensation but instead of being effective it's left me with a deeper scar. Hoping this will go away in time but I notice that it is healing slower than after my initial surgery. If you think my eyes look bulgy in this photo, they look even moreso today.
> 
> View attachment 3529420
> View attachment 3529344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cropped top and bottom photo of my right eye to better show the change over less than a year.)
> 
> Similar timeframes as described above. Eyes relaxed in all except 3rd photo. Top photo is when everything still looked great after initial surgery. Crease still parallel, right eye looks good enough it could've probably even passed as a successful after photo in one of their collages lol. Middle top photo, you can see the left crease becoming pretty low at a fast rate, right is still okay. At this point I began to feel the pressing sensation in my left eye. I requested the revision around this time. Middle bottom photo, squinting a little but you can tell how far the left crease has become covered. Weight against eye getting worse. Bottom photo is my two months after my left eye was revised this summer, just to show that my right eye continues to get lower despite it being more than a year since initial surgery in summer 2015 _even though I insisted this to Teuim at my revision consultation in Summer 2016 they did not want to believe me then but can't even respond to me now when I show concrete proof._
> 
> Tip: Many times if you have a concern post-surgery and e-mail them they will dismiss your concerns as temporary and often they may even be right. For example I noticed my eyes did not close all the way after my first surgery and I e-mailed them since it concerned me and was told that it was a "temporary manifestation." Eventually my eyes did end up closing fully again but it is very easy for them to just say "don't worry it will get better in time" for something like that. With this current problem though, my eyes have felt like this for most of the year and I am extremely upset that they've decided to be quiet about it. Know that you may get the same response for a common problem if you e-mail them post-surgery and they may be right, but if you have a gut feeling that it isn't something usual *follow your instinct and keep persisting* but understand that they may even keep dismissing it until the end which is very easy for them to do if you return home to somewhere far from Seoul. Also be ready for the possibility of having to get a revision or seeking surgery somewhere else.
> 
> You can see that the descent began from the inner corner. As my upper lid became heavier and lower my lashes started to cover my pupil more. It's strenuous to look at something straight in front of me but even more so when I have to look up. Literally like pushing against weights just to try to see something above me, so I often end up staring lower or avoid long eye contact with people taller than me. Today my lid and crease are even lower than shown here and I would not be surprised if the skin above the crease ends up spilling over my lashes in the next year. I predict my left eye will continue to droop despite the failed revision. I feel that the side view above is better at illustrating the weight that I feel though.
> 
> View attachment 3529348
> 
> 
> Crease on left eye becoming undone already <1 month after 2 revision surgeries. Front angle of photo I included two posts ago.
> 
> /////
> 
> View attachment 3529388
> 
> 
> Bonus photo: Okay this photo is pretty unsexy lol but just to show how bad my left eye looked when I came back home after the repeated 2-surgeries-in-2-weeks-due-to-misunderstanding. There was even small parts with blood still coming out even days after I returned, you can see where it is most red. Of course it looks much better now but the epi scar is even more resilient and deeper now that I've operated on that eye three times. I knew from my first surgery that my eye would eventually close again so I didn't bother e-mailing. Getting dry eye is a real concern though especially if you are getting a revision. Rough patch of skin that I described earlier is very clear here. I forgot to mention that since I had that unexpected 2nd revision surgery soon after the 1st revision surgery, I only had like one day to wash my hair thoroughly then had to go back to another week of no showers... Tip: Bring dry shampoo if you plan to go through with this surgery unless you want to wake up in the middle of the night with an itching scalp.
> 
> View attachment 3529431
> 
> 
> Another bonus photo: Wow I really just don't care anymore at this point about showing weird photos. Sorry if it's too much! Hopefully it is helpful for some of you. Squinting my right eye here to show how much excess skin has covered and created kind of a 'pocket' and bulgy effect. Notice how my eyelid skin is all accumulating above where the initial crease that Dr. Kwon made is. Think of this photo as an extension to the first photo since it was taken around that time.
> 
> ///////
> 
> Sorry if I was redundant in some areas! Didn't expect this to be another long post but I think I've covered mostly everything I've wanted to say with these past few posts and I hope my experience was helpful for anyone reading. I think I'm pretty qualified to speak about my opinion since I have had surgery here three times but again this is only my experience. At least you know if something does go wrong under Dr. Kwon's hands, he'll eventually deny responsibility and stop replying to your e-mail once you provide pictures with solid evidence.
> 
> May be a long shot but if anyone knows a great ophthalmologist/eye doctor in the US who has experience with this kind of thing, please PM me.


so sorry about this horror story, was wondering if you could post a before photo?


----------



## ton0011

also just wondering, is it possible to get just incisional double eyelids done without epi and ptosis? or does dr. kwon rly insist it for everyone..?


----------



## pauly

ton0011 said:


> also just wondering, is it possible to get just incisional double eyelids done without epi and ptosis? or does dr. kwon rly insist it for everyone..?


Yes it's possible... but apparently Tieum usually offer the full package


----------



## Luzie

ton0011 said:


> also just wondering, is it possible to get just incisional double eyelids done without epi and ptosis? or does dr. kwon rly insist it for everyone..?


He recommends it to almost everyone but I suggest you to be firm with your decision. If you think epi and ptosis aren't necessary, tell him. If he still insist his way, I think you can find another doctor elsewhere.


----------



## pauly

Luzie said:


> He recommends it to almost everyone but I suggest you to be firm with your decision. If you think epi and ptosis aren't necessary, tell him. If he still insist his way, I think you can find another doctor elsewhere.


After what fayelita went through, won't you be looking for another surgeon?


----------



## ton0011

erichyung said:


> Yeah I think my sutures stayed in too long  for the epi.. Dr kwon is highly experienced though, and it doesn't seem like slots matter for him.  I was worried too as I got last slot. My only real gripe is that I got the epi and didn't like it,  and have the scars for it. It is kwon's theory(published in medical journal)  though,  that everyone should get epi with double eyelids because not having epi puts tension on the double eyelid folds.  So they will not do des without epi, doesn't matter if you think you need it or not. I personally preferred the look with epi as it was more manly but oh well.


was really hoping i wouldn't find a post like this confirming that i cant do the surgery without epi.... is there any other hospitals you wish you went to then?


----------



## ton0011

pauly said:


> After what fayelita went through, won't you be looking for another surgeon?


yeah i am trying to and is in the process of posting my own forum


----------



## Jexxi Suen

fayelita said:


> I did a lot of talking about the particular sensation I have to suffer every day but I haven't explained as well how I've noticed my eyes have physically changed as the appearance may be a more important aspect for many people.
> 
> As the heavy feeling gets worse day by day I notice the skin above my eye is also getting kind of bulgy, which may be adding to the terrible squeezing feeling.
> 
> Here are some photos, plus another angle of the undone crease after revision surgery (the eye that went through 3 surgeries with Dr. Kwon).
> 
> These are photos I included in the e-mail that I never got a response to.
> 
> I was hesitant to include them on here because honestly I was a little insecure (didn't care as much about revealing who I am). Initially the results of the first surgery seemed great but as time went on and swelling went away my lids kept getting progressively lower and bulgy (might even describe them as more frog-like at this point) and they weren't like that even before I ever had surgery. This has pretty much plummeted what little self-esteem I had in the first place and I don't even take selfies anymore and even avoid having pictures taken by friends because I hate seeing how I look now. Luckily the people who care about me don't mind and I've become better at dealing with the increasingly bulgy look but it is something that bothers me especially since I didn't look like this before.
> 
> View attachment 3529374
> 
> 
> Photo 1: Right photo: This is what I looked like at least 6 months after my first surgery. At this point I still thought everything looked great as most of the swelling had gone away. You can't tell very well from the angle but the eye on the left was a little lower compared to the right eye but at this point it wasn't that noticeable and didn't even bother me. In a just a few months after the photo was taken, it soon became a real problem though and that's when I began to feel friction when the upper lid became low enough as I described before.
> 
> Photo 1 1: Left photo: This was taken 2 months after my 2 revision surgeries this summer at Teuim. The eye on the left was the only one that went through the revision surgeries but you can see that the eye on the right became more bulgier over time compared to earlier in the year in the right photo. I know my brow is slightly raised in the photo to the right (sorry did not have a better comparison photo) but even then my eye was not as bulgy when relaxed. (No I didn't become tanner it's just the lighting haha. I also didn't gain weight, just saying ahead because I feel like someone is bound to suggest that as a theory lol. I do look angrier now without trying though..) Going back to the eye on the left, you can see the bit of rough dark skin that formed where the revision was most brutal. Yes that is an epi scar. It was Dr. Kwon's idea to do an interior epi when it was clear that simply trying to adjust the crease did not relieve me of that awful sensation but instead of being effective it's left me with a deeper scar. Hoping this will go away in time but I notice that it is healing slower than after my initial surgery. If you think my eyes look bulgy in this photo, they look even moreso today.
> 
> View attachment 3529420
> View attachment 3529344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cropped top and bottom photo of my right eye to better show the change over less than a year.)
> 
> Similar timeframes as described above. Eyes relaxed in all except 3rd photo. Top photo is when everything still looked great after initial surgery. Crease still parallel, right eye looks good enough it could've probably even passed as a successful after photo in one of their collages lol. Middle top photo, you can see the left crease becoming pretty low at a fast rate, right is still okay. At this point I began to feel the pressing sensation in my left eye. I requested the revision around this time. Middle bottom photo, squinting a little but you can tell how far the left crease has become covered. Weight against eye getting worse. Bottom photo is my two months after my left eye was revised this summer, just to show that my right eye continues to get lower despite it being more than a year since initial surgery in summer 2015 _even though I insisted this to Teuim at my revision consultation in Summer 2016 they did not want to believe me then but can't even respond to me now when I show concrete proof._
> 
> Tip: Many times if you have a concern post-surgery and e-mail them they will dismiss your concerns as temporary and often they may even be right. For example I noticed my eyes did not close all the way after my first surgery and I e-mailed them since it concerned me and was told that it was a "temporary manifestation." Eventually my eyes did end up closing fully again but it is very easy for them to just say "don't worry it will get better in time" for something like that. With this current problem though, my eyes have felt like this for most of the year and I am extremely upset that they've decided to be quiet about it. Know that you may get the same response for a common problem if you e-mail them post-surgery and they may be right, but if you have a gut feeling that it isn't something usual *follow your instinct and keep persisting* but understand that they may even keep dismissing it until the end which is very easy for them to do if you return home to somewhere far from Seoul. Also be ready for the possibility of having to get a revision or seeking surgery somewhere else.
> 
> You can see that the descent began from the inner corner. As my upper lid became heavier and lower my lashes started to cover my pupil more. It's strenuous to look at something straight in front of me but even more so when I have to look up. Literally like pushing against weights just to try to see something above me, so I often end up staring lower or avoid long eye contact with people taller than me. Today my lid and crease are even lower than shown here and I would not be surprised if the skin above the crease ends up spilling over my lashes in the next year. I predict my left eye will continue to droop despite the failed revision. I feel that the side view above is better at illustrating the weight that I feel though.
> 
> View attachment 3529348
> 
> 
> Crease on left eye becoming undone already <1 month after 2 revision surgeries. Front angle of photo I included two posts ago.
> 
> /////
> 
> View attachment 3529388
> 
> 
> Bonus photo: Okay this photo is pretty unsexy lol but just to show how bad my left eye looked when I came back home after the repeated 2-surgeries-in-2-weeks-due-to-misunderstanding. There was even small parts with blood still coming out even days after I returned, you can see where it is most red. Of course it looks much better now but the epi scar is even more resilient and deeper now that I've operated on that eye three times. I knew from my first surgery that my eye would eventually close again so I didn't bother e-mailing. Getting dry eye is a real concern though especially if you are getting a revision. Rough patch of skin that I described earlier is very clear here. I forgot to mention that since I had that unexpected 2nd revision surgery soon after the 1st revision surgery, I only had like one day to wash my hair thoroughly then had to go back to another week of no showers... Tip: Bring dry shampoo if you plan to go through with this surgery unless you want to wake up in the middle of the night with an itching scalp.
> 
> View attachment 3529431
> 
> 
> Another bonus photo: Wow I really just don't care anymore at this point about showing weird photos. Sorry if it's too much! Hopefully it is helpful for some of you. Squinting my right eye here to show how much excess skin has covered and created kind of a 'pocket' and bulgy effect. Notice how my eyelid skin is all accumulating above where the initial crease that Dr. Kwon made is. Think of this photo as an extension to the first photo since it was taken around that time.
> 
> ///////
> 
> Sorry if I was redundant in some areas! Didn't expect this to be another long post but I think I've covered mostly everything I've wanted to say with these past few posts and I hope my experience was helpful for anyone reading. I think I'm pretty qualified to speak about my opinion since I have had surgery here three times but again this is only my experience. At least you know if something does go wrong under Dr. Kwon's hands, he'll eventually deny responsibility and stop replying to your e-mail once you provide pictures with solid evidence.
> 
> May be a long shot but if anyone knows a great ophthalmologist/eye doctor in the US who has experience with this kind of thing, please PM me.



so this is what happended by Dr. Kwon?? I can not believe that "DOCTOR" denying their faults...and why'd you go 3 times from there when you had bad experiences from that clinic....hows your eyes lately?


----------



## mickely

Has anyone had lower lateral canthoplasty by Dr Kwon? Just wondering whether he produce significant results like jvp..I was thinking of whether to go back to him or somewhere else


----------



## fayelita

Jexxi Suen said:


> so this is what happended by Dr. Kwon?? I can not believe that "DOCTOR" denying their faults...and why'd you go 3 times from there when you had bad experiences from that clinic....hows your eyes lately?


Sorry my experience posts were very long so you may not have caught it. I technically made 2 trips to Korea and had 3 surgeries (3 operations on left eye, 1 on right). There was the initial surgery on both eyes in Summer 2015 and during the 2nd trip in Summer 2016 my revision took 2 surgeries because he did not understand what I said the first time about my problem and even rushed me. If you are asking why I went technically went 3 times, it was because they offered the free revision at first and I thought that only the surgeon who initially performed on me would understand best what kind of operation he did and maybe know how to fix the problem that came post-surgery. When it came clear that he only fixed the crease's appearance (which later became undone anyway), I returned one week post-first-revision-surgery, left eye still swollen, because I was still in Korea anyway and wanted to get this problem solved once and for all.. Also because if I had gone anywhere else they would've charged me for revision. By the second-revision surgery, a translator had started working there so he understood better that I wasn't just concerned about the crease's appearance lowering but rather the crazy pressure it caused against my eye. Really upset that his whole attempt at revision could've been just one surgery instead of two, all due to his not understanding me yet insisting that he did.

Regarding how my eyes are lately, not much has changed. I still find it hard to maintain eye contact unless I tilt my head back or physically lift my eyelid skin/brow using my finger. Constantly feel lulled to sleep from the sheer weight of skin that's resting on/against my eyes. I wear double-eyelid tape on my left eye every day because the crease is already broken and if I don't it looks harsh and low, similar to the second to last picture in the middle collage from my post above. I continue to feel heavy weight and can noticeably see my eyelid skin still dropping lower, and also feel more resistance from above my eye even when I'm just looking straight ahead. I actually have an appointment today to see a second eye doctor. I don't know what I will do if nothing improves... I'm currently in college and all quarter I've had to use one hand to lift both my eyes while I study just so I can concentrate without the pressure. Things like watching TV, especially if the screen is higher, are no longer enjoyable. When I'm not studying, I'm mostly laying down and wearing a tight eye mask to relieve my eyes (which often ends up with me falling asleep  wasting my life away).

If Teuim/Dr. Kwon had responded to my e-mail after I showed concrete proof of non-improvement, I might not have been as upset but their behavior in this situation (choosing to flat out ignore me instead) is extremely shady and really shows where their priorities lie... $$$.


----------



## fayelita

pauly said:


> I really feel for you and your post and I do hope you eventually find a good surgeon to correct your problem. The feeling of pressure around the eye is something that need urgent correction. Did you ask Dr Kwon what was the cause of it? or consult other surgeon who do revision surgery about it? and if  they can help? did you consult other surgeons in korea like MVP and JW over your problem...I heard they are quite good  ? You had the surgery done by the same doctor 3 times, maybe you should consult others for their thoughts... hope you find something soon?


After my second-revision surgery (the 2nd one that was done within a week of the 1st one this summer), I kept being told by the translator that he was "the best in his field" so I asked "If he is the best in his field, can he ask his fellow colleagues if they can give any advice on this or provide some of their insight??" and I was told something like "probably not, since he's the best" .... Wow. They didn't even try.

Honestly I am scared of having surgery in Korea again. I chose Teuim for many reasons including all the good reviews from this thread in the beginning (I'm starting to see more bad reviews come out, if only I could've known back then) and they seemed to come off as the most English-friendly because of their site (my mistake to believe that by my revision surgery). As a college student, I also cannot afford to drop a few thousand dollars again and if I recall correctly revision surgeries can be more expensive than the standard price for an initial surgery.. I was really hoping for the initial surgery at Teuim to be all I needed for a long time. I really felt like nothing could've gone wrong. If I had consulted with other surgeons or clinics while I was still in Korea (after my revision surgery), it probably would've been tremendously expensive and it was just not an option I had in mind since I had already undergone the first revision with Teuim. Seoul is a beautiful city but I don't think I can come back to really enjoy the city again without thinking of my terrible surgery experiences. At least not for a long time.


----------



## fayelita

tt009015 said:


> You should sue the doctor


That's something my mother suggested too since she saw how much it was affecting my life. I don't know where I would begin since the clinic is not in my country and honestly revisiting the topic, let alone this thread, is emotionally hard enough since I deal with it every day already.. So far I've just been trying to move forward with the eye doctor appointments at home. Someone pm'ed me and suggested asking for a refund but not sure how well that would go considering they completely ignored my last e-mail. But yes it is upsetting because $3k is a lot, especially for me as a college student. And to remember how much the clinic likes to cram as many back-to-back surgeries as they can during the summer to maximize profit even at the cost of quality.. truly maddening.


----------



## MissOrange

fayelita said:


> After my second-revision surgery (the 2nd one that was done within a week of the 1st one this summer), I kept being told by the translator that he was "the best in his field" so I asked "If he is the best in his field, can he ask his fellow colleagues if they can give any advice on this or provide some of their insight??" and I was told something like "probably not, since he's the best" .... Wow. They didn't even try.
> 
> Honestly I am scared of having surgery in Korea again. I chose Teuim for many reasons including all the good reviews from this thread in the beginning (I'm starting to see more bad reviews come out, if only I could've known back then) and they seemed to come off as the most English-friendly because of their site (my mistake to believe that by my revision surgery). As a college student, I also cannot afford to drop a few thousand dollars again and if I recall correctly revision surgeries can be more expensive than the standard price for an initial surgery.. I was really hoping for the initial surgery at Teuim to be all I needed for a long time. I really felt like nothing could've gone wrong. If I had consulted with other surgeons or clinics while I was still in Korea (after my revision surgery), it probably would've been tremendously expensive and it was just not an option I had in mind since I had already undergone the first revision with Teuim. Seoul is a beautiful city but I don't think I can come back to really enjoy the city again without thinking of my terrible surgery experiences. At least not for a long time.


I feel for you @fayelita. If you ever have the courage to go through revision DES, choose Dr Seo of MVP. He is also cheaper than Teium. I have had numerous DES ops as with age, lids sag so by the time Dr Seo operated it must have been my 5th DES! While in Korea in July, I saw a Teium patient who like you had a complication (uneven lids with ptosis in one eye) and was offered a revision. I don't know what she decided to do as she was like you a young college student. I saw good non incisional DES in Teium patients but for incisional or revision I would recommend MVP. Thank you for sharing your experience. Hopefully, it will help others in their research and final decision.


----------



## erichyung

Update on my situation.
A friend who hasnt seen me in a year bumped into me. And when that friend saw my eyes they straight out *laughed* and said i looked better before (without double eyelids or with double eyelid glue). In addition to this I have extremely bad scars such that the inner corners are completely dented and dented in different shapes making my eyes look deformed close up and i am extremely conscious of them. I have tried many treatments at the dermatologists and spent thousands consulting other doctors trying to fix this problem, but its only getting worse. And *No doctor has said it was a decent job*. Even my own parents thought it was a botched job without me even mentioning it to them, and cannot bring themselves to say that it looks good, and only say that they have seen worst cases before when they console me. All this is extremely hurtful, considering the sacrifices I made to get this surgery done. I have tried very hard to believe that I actually looked better now only if i could cover up my scars, but it seems that the whole aesthetic of the operation was a failure.

I don't know what happened that day at Teium, maybe Dr. Kwon was having a bad day (there was an angry patient complaining before me), maybe i got a late slot, maybe the stitches were too tight etc. But i knew the minute the stitches were removed, that something bad had happened, as there was a deep indentation that made me look weird. In the following months the indentation got more shallow but very wide and is clearly visible even in filtered pictures.

This whole experience has been a nightmare for me and one that has devastated my life and caused me severe clinical depression. It seems that I've had one of the worst epicanthoplasty cases from Teium in the clinic's recent history. I have googled on how other's epicanthoplasty scars look like and even the worst do not look anything like mine, just a line. Mine looks like a large circular chickenpox scar/gash on one eye corner, and a long triangular surgical indentation on the other eye. In fact, my case is even worse than the before pictures of revision epicanthoplasty on Teium's website.

Right now I am open to suggestions from anyone who has undergone the traditional epicanthoplasty, had scars and successfully removed them somehow. I also fear going for a revision epicanthoplasty because I am deathly afraid that the next incision will cause even more severe scarring, in addition to the cost of going back to Korea. I chose Dr. Kwon before because I trusted him and thought there was some sort of guarantee that if things went wrong, he would fix it without fail. But as all doctors who have studied skin will know, once a scar has formed it can never be erased, and I feel that he is limited in what he can possibly do for me and I might not get to live a normal, undiscriminated life again.

I would be very grateful for any help offered as I am really at the end of my rope and have barely been able to eat or sleep anymore.  Thanks.


----------



## snowberry993

Dear @erichyung  I suggest that you could consult to shinseung, eve, or dr ahn, they're quite famous in epicanthoplasty reversal. They might help you with your problem, I've seen cases when they can reverse epicanthoplasty, not sure if this applicable in your case, but I hope it will! 
Dr ahn is famous on scar surgery, not sure if he can help, but hopefully he will. Shinseung and Eve is specialized in epi reversal technique, hopefully there's a way in reversing your epi.
I know the pain of failed eyelid surgery and the regret of doing it, but since it's already done, we just have to think positively and move on. I hope for the best for you.


----------



## MissOrange

erichyung said:


> Update on my situation.
> A friend who hasnt seen me in a year bumped into me. And when that friend saw my eyes they straight out *laughed* and said i looked better before (without double eyelids or with double eyelid glue). In addition to this I have extremely bad scars such that the inner corners are completely dented and dented in different shapes making my eyes look deformed close up and i am extremely conscious of them. I have tried many treatments at the dermatologists and spent thousands consulting other doctors trying to fix this problem, but its only getting worse. And *No doctor has said it was a decent job*. Even my own parents thought it was a botched job without me even mentioning it to them, and cannot bring themselves to say that it looks good, and only say that they have seen worst cases before when they console me. All this is extremely hurtful, considering the sacrifices I made to get this surgery done. I have tried very hard to believe that I actually looked better now only if i could cover up my scars, but it seems that the whole aesthetic of the operation was a failure.
> 
> I don't know what happened that day at Teium, maybe Dr. Kwon was having a bad day (there was an angry patient complaining before me), maybe i got a late slot, maybe the stitches were too tight etc. But i knew the minute the stitches were removed, that something bad had happened, as there was a deep indentation that made me look weird. In the following months the indentation got more shallow but very wide and is clearly visible even in filtered pictures.
> 
> This whole experience has been a nightmare for me and one that has devastated my life and caused me severe clinical depression. It seems that I've had one of the worst epicanthoplasty cases from Teium in the clinic's recent history. I have googled on how other's epicanthoplasty scars look like and even the worst do not look anything like mine, just a line. Mine looks like a large circular chickenpox scar/gash on one eye corner, and a long triangular surgical indentation on the other eye. In fact, my case is even worse than the before pictures of revision epicanthoplasty on Teium's website.
> 
> Right now I am open to suggestions from anyone who has undergone the traditional epicanthoplasty, had scars and successfully removed them somehow. I also fear going for a revision epicanthoplasty because I am deathly afraid that the next incision will cause even more severe scarring, in addition to the cost of going back to Korea. I chose Dr. Kwon before because I trusted him and thought there was some sort of guarantee that if things went wrong, he would fix it without fail. But as all doctors who have studied skin will know, once a scar has formed it can never be erased, and I feel that he is limited in what he can possibly do for me and I might not get to live a normal, undiscriminated life again.
> 
> I would be very grateful for any help offered as I am really at the end of my rope and have barely been able to eat or sleep anymore.  Thanks.


Dear @erichyung, I read your post and totally feel your pain. I was the one in the May 2016 kakao group nagging girls not to go to Teium (I was the 50 yo adjuma trying to talk sense to 19-30 year olds) because of the ketamine hallucinogenic anaesthetic and prolonged sausage like swollen lids from lymphatic trauma postop but half of the girls still paid more to go to Teium and sure enough those that got incisional DES showed me photos of swollen lids wondering how long it would last and I went to cheaper MVP as did another girl. We healed in a few days with minimal swelling and scarring and went shopping. Just tell yourself, it can be fixed. I would vouch 200% for Dr Seo of MVP to reverse your epi. 

I was left with huge Frankenstein stitch scars on my chest after my implant burst and told on the day of the op, the surgeon would not put in the new implants I had to buy myself and the mess inside my chest was so bad I should sue the surgeon. I didn't. I was depressed for 3 months with sagging chest skin, empty sacs until I paid for a new surgeon who took over and put in implants and the huge horrid wide scar was excised and revised. In other words, no matter how bad it is now, it will get better! I promise. Many of us have had bad experiences along with the good in our plastic surgery journey and we want to help each other by sharing the bad and the good surgeries.

Your eyes will be improved by a new surgeon. I am sorry you have to repay for eyelid surgery. I am paying £2450 for consultation and surgery to have my bullhorn lip lift done next week in the UK after I spent 2.5 million won in Korea for lip lift that did not last via the vermillion border. I felt stunned when on the day of the op, he told me he would cut into my lip and not do the bullhorn approach! I had paid cash the day before at my consultation for bullhorn! So I know the utter frustration, depression and anger. You end up beating yourself up. Don't. It was NOT your fault but that of the surgeon. In Korea they know it is hard for non Koreans to complain or sue. Let the pain go. 

At least you have had the courage to share your honest experience as a warning to others re epi. This is a good thing to do with your hurt. Hopefully your parents will raise the funds to cover epi reversal and scar revision, after all it is skin and skin can easily be cut and re shaped. Keep us informed as to where you book for epi revision (snowberry and I have offered some names of plastic surgeons for eyes) and hopefully within 6 months, you will have beautiful eyes and forget the trauma of a botched job. Look ahead and once you have booked a new surgeon, you know it will be fixed within a certain time frame.


----------



## snowberry93

MissOrange said:


> Dear @erichyung, I read your post and totally feel your pain. I was the one in the May 2016 kakao group nagging girls not to go to Teium (I was the 50 yo adjuma trying to talk sense to 19-30 year olds) because of the ketamine hallucinogenic anaesthetic and prolonged sausage like swollen lids from lymphatic trauma postop but half of the girls still paid more to go to Teium and sure enough those that got incisional DES showed me photos of swollen lids wondering how long it would last and I went to cheaper MVP as did another girl. We healed in a few days with minimal swelling and scarring and went shopping. Just tell yourself, it can be fixed. I would vouch 200% for Dr Seo of MVP to reverse your epi.
> 
> I was left with huge Frankenstein stitch scars on my chest after my implant burst and told on the day of the op, the surgeon would not put in the new implants I had to buy myself and the mess inside my chest was so bad I should sue the surgeon. I didn't. I was depressed for 3 months with sagging chest skin, empty sacs until I paid for a new surgeon who took over and put in implants and the huge horrid wide scar was excised and revised. In other words, no matter how bad it is now, it will get better! I promise. Many of us have had bad experiences along with the good in our plastic surgery journey and we want to help each other by sharing the bad and the good surgeries.
> 
> Your eyes will be improved by a new surgeon. I am sorry you have to repay for eyelid surgery. I am paying £2450 for consultation and surgery to have my bullhorn lip lift done next week in the UK after I spent 2.5 million won in Korea for lip lift that did not last via the vermillion border. I felt stunned when on the day of the op, he told me he would cut into my lip and not do the bullhorn approach! I had paid cash the day before at my consultation for bullhorn! So I know the utter frustration, depression and anger. You end up beating yourself up. Don't. It was NOT your fault but that of the surgeon. In Korea they know it is hard for non Koreans to complain or sue. Let the pain go.
> 
> At least you have had the courage to share your honest experience as a warning to others re epi. This is a good thing to do with your hurt. Hopefully your parents will raise the funds to cover epi reversal and scar revision, after all it is skin and skin can easily be cut and re shaped. Keep us informed as to where you book for epi revision (snowberry and I have offered some names of plastic surgeons for eyes) and hopefully within 6 months, you will have beautiful eyes and forget the trauma of a botched job. Look ahead and once you have booked a new surgeon, you know it will be fixed within a certain time frame.



Dear @MissOrange  I know that mvp is good for revision des, but I'm not sure that dr seo can do epi reserval, as it is different with epi revision. Based on my research only 2 doctor specialize in it, shinseung and dr chung from eve ps. They develop their own technique and not every doctor can do it.
But definitely can check it out first, maybe can do revision instead of reversal.


----------



## erichyung

snowberry93 said:


> Dear @MissOrange  I know that mvp is good for revision des, but I'm not sure that dr seo can do epi reserval, as it is different with epi revision. Based on my research only 2 doctor specialize in it, shinseung and dr chung from eve ps. They develop their own technique and not every doctor can do it.
> But definitely can check it out first, maybe can do revision instead of reversal.



but the thing is that revision requires the scar to probably be cut up and resewn, i just dont see how my wide and deep scar can be resewn without warping the shape of my eye  Plus the fact that it'll probably take another long period of recovery (I didnt go out for 3 months after my first epi) before it looks relatively normal again.

at this point its either I try more scar treatments or go for a revision and i'm not sure the latter is the best choice. What if it scars again, then im back to square 1, or maybe even worse


----------



## tt009015

erichyung said:


> but the thing is that revision requires the scar to probably be cut up and resewn, i just dont see how my wide and deep scar can be resewn without warping the shape of my eye  Plus the fact that it'll probably take another long period of recovery (I didnt go out for 3 months after my first epi) before it looks relatively normal again.
> 
> at this point its either I try more scar treatments or go for a revision and i'm not sure the latter is the best choice. What if it scars again, then im back to square 1, or maybe even worse


do you regret your des?


----------



## MissOrange

erichyung said:


> but the thing is that revision requires the scar to probably be cut up and resewn, i just dont see how my wide and deep scar can be resewn without warping the shape of my eye  Plus the fact that it'll probably take another long period of recovery (I didnt go out for 3 months after my first epi) before it looks relatively normal again.
> 
> at this point its either I try more scar treatments or go for a revision and i'm not sure the latter is the best choice. What if it scars again, then im back to square 1, or maybe even worse


@erichyung, can you post a recent photo of your eyes? Perhaps we can all give you an opinion as to what to do next?


----------



## snowberry93

erichyung said:


> but the thing is that revision requires the scar to probably be cut up and resewn, i just dont see how my wide and deep scar can be resewn without warping the shape of my eye  Plus the fact that it'll probably take another long period of recovery (I didnt go out for 3 months after my first epi) before it looks relatively normal again.
> 
> at this point its either I try more scar treatments or go for a revision and i'm not sure the latter is the best choice. What if it scars again, then im back to square 1, or maybe even worse



Dear @erichyung , revision and reversal is different as far as I know, my friend did reversal, it cut from the lower eyelid and stitch back, put some more skin inside. You could definitely check out epi reversal, my friend is not 100% happy with her reversal, but she got her look back like before!
revision is cutting more skin, reversal is too reverse epi, if I'm not wrong.
Also, for scar I heard dr ahn is good, you could check him out. His website is full of scar improvement, he also did epi reversal.
Consult to more doctor, there should be a fix or someway to make it better!


----------



## pauly

snowberry93 said:


> Dear @erichyung , revision and reversal is different as far as I know, my friend did reversal, it cut from the lower eyelid and stitch back, put some more skin inside. You could definitely check out epi reversal, my friend is not 100% happy with her reversal, but she got her look back like before!
> revision is cutting more skin, reversal is too reverse epi, if I'm not wrong.
> Also, for scar I heard dr ahn is good, you could check him out. His website is full of scar improvement, he also did epi reversal.
> Consult to more doctor, there should be a fix or someway to make it better!


----------



## pauly

Can I know whic clinic is Dr Anh at? I came across this name in revisions and wondering


----------



## snowberry93

pauly said:


> Can I know whic clinic is Dr Anh at? I came across this name in revisions and wondering



Hi @pauly  I forgot the sites, but the doctor name is (prischlla) ahn, I forgot how to write his first name. He is famous for scar, I came across his site and on other threads, some people mention consultation with him also. If you search on korean sites about scar removal, you will definitely find him, his clinic name start with A.


----------



## charl00tt33

http://www.pscliahn.com/ 
This is Dr Ahn's website


----------



## charl00tt33

By the way, i did double eyelid and epi surgery 4 years ago and my double eyelids are high and unnatural. I also have white scars at the inner corner of my eyes resulted from the epi surgery. Im planning to do double eyelid revision and remove the white scars. However, since i cannot do both procedures together, i'm not sure which one should i do first. Does anybody here can give some advice regarding this? Also, im planning to do double eyelid revision with dr shin at shinseung and remove white scars with dr ahn.


----------



## charl00tt33

erichyung said:


> Update on my situation.
> A friend who hasnt seen me in a year bumped into me. And when that friend saw my eyes they straight out *laughed* and said i looked better before (without double eyelids or with double eyelid glue). In addition to this I have extremely bad scars such that the inner corners are completely dented and dented in different shapes making my eyes look deformed close up and i am extremely conscious of them. I have tried many treatments at the dermatologists and spent thousands consulting other doctors trying to fix this problem, but its only getting worse. And *No doctor has said it was a decent job*. Even my own parents thought it was a botched job without me even mentioning it to them, and cannot bring themselves to say that it looks good, and only say that they have seen worst cases before when they console me. All this is extremely hurtful, considering the sacrifices I made to get this surgery done. I have tried very hard to believe that I actually looked better now only if i could cover up my scars, but it seems that the whole aesthetic of the operation was a failure.
> 
> I don't know what happened that day at Teium, maybe Dr. Kwon was having a bad day (there was an angry patient complaining before me), maybe i got a late slot, maybe the stitches were too tight etc. But i knew the minute the stitches were removed, that something bad had happened, as there was a deep indentation that made me look weird. In the following months the indentation got more shallow but very wide and is clearly visible even in filtered pictures.
> 
> This whole experience has been a nightmare for me and one that has devastated my life and caused me severe clinical depression. It seems that I've had one of the worst epicanthoplasty cases from Teium in the clinic's recent history. I have googled on how other's epicanthoplasty scars look like and even the worst do not look anything like mine, just a line. Mine looks like a large circular chickenpox scar/gash on one eye corner, and a long triangular surgical indentation on the other eye. In fact, my case is even worse than the before pictures of revision epicanthoplasty on Teium's website.
> 
> Right now I am open to suggestions from anyone who has undergone the traditional epicanthoplasty, had scars and successfully removed them somehow. I also fear going for a revision epicanthoplasty because I am deathly afraid that the next incision will cause even more severe scarring, in addition to the cost of going back to Korea. I chose Dr. Kwon before because I trusted him and thought there was some sort of guarantee that if things went wrong, he would fix it without fail. But as all doctors who have studied skin will know, once a scar has formed it can never be erased, and I feel that he is limited in what he can possibly do for me and I might not get to live a normal, undiscriminated life again.
> 
> I would be very grateful for any help offered as I am really at the end of my rope and have barely been able to eat or sleep anymore.  Thanks.


Have you thought of going to dr chung from eve plastic surgery or dr ahn?


----------



## VichyK

MissOrange said:


> Dear @erichyung, I read your post and totally feel your pain. I was the one in the May 2016 kakao group nagging girls not to go to Teium (I was the 50 yo adjuma trying to talk sense to 19-30 year olds) because of the ketamine hallucinogenic anaesthetic and prolonged sausage like swollen lids from lymphatic trauma postop but half of the girls still paid more to go to Teium and sure enough those that got incisional DES showed me photos of swollen lids wondering how long it would last and I went to cheaper MVP as did another girl. We healed in a few days with minimal swelling and scarring and went shopping. Just tell yourself, it can be fixed. I would vouch 200% for Dr Seo of MVP to reverse your epi.
> 
> I was left with huge Frankenstein stitch scars on my chest after my implant burst and told on the day of the op, the surgeon would not put in the new implants I had to buy myself and the mess inside my chest was so bad I should sue the surgeon. I didn't. I was depressed for 3 months with sagging chest skin, empty sacs until I paid for a new surgeon who took over and put in implants and the huge horrid wide scar was excised and revised. In other words, no matter how bad it is now, it will get better! I promise. Many of us have had bad experiences along with the good in our plastic surgery journey and we want to help each other by sharing the bad and the good surgeries.
> 
> Your eyes will be improved by a new surgeon. I am sorry you have to repay for eyelid surgery. I am paying £2450 for consultation and surgery to have my bullhorn lip lift done next week in the UK after I spent 2.5 million won in Korea for lip lift that did not last via the vermillion border. I felt stunned when on the day of the op, he told me he would cut into my lip and not do the bullhorn approach! I had paid cash the day before at my consultation for bullhorn! So I know the utter frustration, depression and anger. You end up beating yourself up. Don't. It was NOT your fault but that of the surgeon. In Korea they know it is hard for non Koreans to complain or sue. Let the pain go.
> 
> At least you have had the courage to share your honest experience as a warning to others re epi. This is a good thing to do with your hurt. Hopefully your parents will raise the funds to cover epi reversal and scar revision, after all it is skin and skin can easily be cut and re shaped. Keep us informed as to where you book for epi revision (snowberry and I have offered some names of plastic surgeons for eyes) and hopefully within 6 months, you will have beautiful eyes and forget the trauma of a botched job. Look ahead and once you have booked a new surgeon, you know it will be fixed within a certain time frame.



Hello, Miss Orange, very informative suggestions from you.

I am experiencing some problem with my nose job, after 2 years. Some mild skin bruising like discoloration across nose bridge. However, my skin does not feel stretched, nor is the implant irregular. I have tried to contact many people, but it seems like no one knows anything about what this can be. It would help me a lot if you can share your opinion, if you have heard of similar conditions before.


----------



## MissOrange

VichyK said:


> Hello, Miss Orange, very informative suggestions from you.
> 
> I am experiencing some problem with my nose job, after 2 years. Some mild skin bruising like discoloration across nose bridge. However, my skin does not feel stretched, nor is the implant irregular. I have tried to contact many people, but it seems like no one knows anything about what this can be. It would help me a lot if you can share your opinion, if you have heard of similar conditions before.


@VichyK have you been applying sunscreen to your new nose? I have seen sun damage causing skin discolouration on noses as a nose with more projection is more likely to get more sun exposure and I have seen a white vitiligo patch on a postoperative nose. If the implant is infected it causes the skin to look angry red and is tender to the touch. Does it hurt when you press on it?


----------



## VichyK

MissOrange said:


> @VichyK have you been applying sunscreen to your new nose? I have seen sun damage causing skin discolouration on noses as a nose with more projection is more likely to get more sun exposure and I have seen a white vitiligo patch on a postoperative nose. If the implant is infected it causes the skin to look angry red and is tender to the touch. Does it hurt when you press on it?



Thank you MissOrange, it is not angery red, but its is mildly red - purple and dark. I have heard cases where there is infection but no pain tho. I fear this might be skin breakdown, which is weird since neither is my implant crooked, nor is it too big. I have posted a few photos before, but it is far significant than those photo shows, since then I have got a better camera, if you don't mind maybe I can send you via kakao?


----------



## MissOrange

VichyK said:


> Thank you MissOrange, it is not angery red, but its is mildly red - purple and dark. I have heard cases where there is infection but no pain tho. I fear this might be skin breakdown, which is weird since neither is my implant crooked, nor is it too big. I have posted a few photos before, but it is far significant than those photo shows, since then I have got a better camera, if you don't mind maybe I can send you via kakao?


Sorry for the late reply. I just read your post. Please PM me your kakao ID and we can kakao.


----------



## pauly

fayelita said:


> I did a lot of talking about the particular sensation I have to suffer every day but I haven't explained as well how I've noticed my eyes have physically changed as the appearance may be a more important aspect for many people.
> 
> As the heavy feeling gets worse day by day I notice the skin above my eye is also getting kind of bulgy, which may be adding to the terrible squeezing feeling.
> 
> Here are some photos, plus another angle of the undone crease after revision surgery (the eye that went through 3 surgeries with Dr. Kwon).
> 
> These are photos I included in the e-mail that I never got a response to.
> 
> I was hesitant to include them on here because honestly I was a little insecure (didn't care as much about revealing who I am). Initially the results of the first surgery seemed great but as time went on and swelling went away my lids kept getting progressively lower and bulgy (might even describe them as more frog-like at this point) and they weren't like that even before I ever had surgery. This has pretty much plummeted what little self-esteem I had in the first place and I don't even take selfies anymore and even avoid having pictures taken by friends because I hate seeing how I look now. Luckily the people who care about me don't mind and I've become better at dealing with the increasingly bulgy look but it is something that bothers me especially since I didn't look like this before.
> 
> View attachment 3529374
> 
> 
> Photo 1: Right photo: This is what I looked like at least 6 months after my first surgery. At this point I still thought everything looked great as most of the swelling had gone away. You can't tell very well from the angle but the eye on the left was a little lower compared to the right eye but at this point it wasn't that noticeable and didn't even bother me. In a just a few months after the photo was taken, it soon became a real problem though and that's when I began to feel friction when the upper lid became low enough as I described before.
> 
> Photo 1 1: Left photo: This was taken 2 months after my 2 revision surgeries this summer at Teuim. The eye on the left was the only one that went through the revision surgeries but you can see that the eye on the right became more bulgier over time compared to earlier in the year in the right photo. I know my brow is slightly raised in the photo to the right (sorry did not have a better comparison photo) but even then my eye was not as bulgy when relaxed. (No I didn't become tanner it's just the lighting haha. I also didn't gain weight, just saying ahead because I feel like someone is bound to suggest that as a theory lol. I do look angrier now without trying though..) Going back to the eye on the left, you can see the bit of rough dark skin that formed where the revision was most brutal. Yes that is an epi scar. It was Dr. Kwon's idea to do an interior epi when it was clear that simply trying to adjust the crease did not relieve me of that awful sensation but instead of being effective it's left me with a deeper scar. Hoping this will go away in time but I notice that it is healing slower than after my initial surgery. If you think my eyes look bulgy in this photo, they look even moreso today.
> 
> View attachment 3529420
> View attachment 3529344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cropped top and bottom photo of my right eye to better show the change over less than a year.)
> 
> Similar timeframes as described above. Eyes relaxed in all except 3rd photo. Top photo is when everything still looked great after initial surgery. Crease still parallel, right eye looks good enough it could've probably even passed as a successful after photo in one of their collages lol. Middle top photo, you can see the left crease becoming pretty low at a fast rate, right is still okay. At this point I began to feel the pressing sensation in my left eye. I requested the revision around this time. Middle bottom photo, squinting a little but you can tell how far the left crease has become covered. Weight against eye getting worse. Bottom photo is my two months after my left eye was revised this summer, just to show that my right eye continues to get lower despite it being more than a year since initial surgery in summer 2015 _even though I insisted this to Teuim at my revision consultation in Summer 2016 they did not want to believe me then but can't even respond to me now when I show concrete proof._
> 
> Tip: Many times if you have a concern post-surgery and e-mail them they will dismiss your concerns as temporary and often they may even be right. For example I noticed my eyes did not close all the way after my first surgery and I e-mailed them since it concerned me and was told that it was a "temporary manifestation." Eventually my eyes did end up closing fully again but it is very easy for them to just say "don't worry it will get better in time" for something like that. With this current problem though, my eyes have felt like this for most of the year and I am extremely upset that they've decided to be quiet about it. Know that you may get the same response for a common problem if you e-mail them post-surgery and they may be right, but if you have a gut feeling that it isn't something usual *follow your instinct and keep persisting* but understand that they may even keep dismissing it until the end which is very easy for them to do if you return home to somewhere far from Seoul. Also be ready for the possibility of having to get a revision or seeking surgery somewhere else.
> 
> You can see that the descent began from the inner corner. As my upper lid became heavier and lower my lashes started to cover my pupil more. It's strenuous to look at something straight in front of me but even more so when I have to look up. Literally like pushing against weights just to try to see something above me, so I often end up staring lower or avoid long eye contact with people taller than me. Today my lid and crease are even lower than shown here and I would not be surprised if the skin above the crease ends up spilling over my lashes in the next year. I predict my left eye will continue to droop despite the failed revision. I feel that the side view above is better at illustrating the weight that I feel though.
> 
> View attachment 3529348
> 
> 
> Crease on left eye becoming undone already <1 month after 2 revision surgeries. Front angle of photo I included two posts ago.
> 
> /////
> 
> View attachment 3529388
> 
> 
> Bonus photo: Okay this photo is pretty unsexy lol but just to show how bad my left eye looked when I came back home after the repeated 2-surgeries-in-2-weeks-due-to-misunderstanding. There was even small parts with blood still coming out even days after I returned, you can see where it is most red. Of course it looks much better now but the epi scar is even more resilient and deeper now that I've operated on that eye three times. I knew from my first surgery that my eye would eventually close again so I didn't bother e-mailing. Getting dry eye is a real concern though especially if you are getting a revision. Rough patch of skin that I described earlier is very clear here. I forgot to mention that since I had that unexpected 2nd revision surgery soon after the 1st revision surgery, I only had like one day to wash my hair thoroughly then had to go back to another week of no showers... Tip: Bring dry shampoo if you plan to go through with this surgery unless you want to wake up in the middle of the night with an itching scalp.
> 
> View attachment 3529431
> 
> 
> Another bonus photo: Wow I really just don't care anymore at this point about showing weird photos. Sorry if it's too much! Hopefully it is helpful for some of you. Squinting my right eye here to show how much excess skin has covered and created kind of a 'pocket' and bulgy effect. Notice how my eyelid skin is all accumulating above where the initial crease that Dr. Kwon made is. Think of this photo as an extension to the first photo since it was taken around that time.
> 
> ///////
> 
> Sorry if I was redundant in some areas! Didn't expect this to be another long post but I think I've covered mostly everything I've wanted to say with these past few posts and I hope my experience was helpful for anyone reading. I think I'm pretty qualified to speak about my opinion since I have had surgery here three times but again this is only my experience. At least you know if something does go wrong under Dr. Kwon's hands, he'll eventually deny responsibility and stop replying to your e-mail once you provide pictures with solid evidence.
> 
> May be a long shot but if anyone knows a great ophthalmologist/eye doctor in the US who has experience with this kind of thing, please PM me.


Hello... can I ask if you are feeling better with your eye now? Or have u found a good doc to solve ur problem? I had eyelid surgery 3 months ago. Now , my left eye is feeling heavy. It looks ok , but I'm afraid it will worsen


----------



## ReneRene

erichyung said:


> Update on my situation.
> A friend who hasnt seen me in a year bumped into me. And when that friend saw my eyes they straight out *laughed* and said i looked better before (without double eyelids or with double eyelid glue). In addition to this I have extremely bad scars such that the inner corners are completely dented and dented in different shapes making my eyes look deformed close up and i am extremely conscious of them. I have tried many treatments at the dermatologists and spent thousands consulting other doctors trying to fix this problem, but its only getting worse. And *No doctor has said it was a decent job*. Even my own parents thought it was a botched job without me even mentioning it to them, and cannot bring themselves to say that it looks good, and only say that they have seen worst cases before when they console me. All this is extremely hurtful, considering the sacrifices I made to get this surgery done. I have tried very hard to believe that I actually looked better now only if i could cover up my scars, but it seems that the whole aesthetic of the operation was a failure.
> 
> I don't know what happened that day at Teium, maybe Dr. Kwon was having a bad day (there was an angry patient complaining before me), maybe i got a late slot, maybe the stitches were too tight etc. But i knew the minute the stitches were removed, that something bad had happened, as there was a deep indentation that made me look weird. In the following months the indentation got more shallow but very wide and is clearly visible even in filtered pictures.
> 
> This whole experience has been a nightmare for me and one that has devastated my life and caused me severe clinical depression. It seems that I've had one of the worst epicanthoplasty cases from Teium in the clinic's recent history. I have googled on how other's epicanthoplasty scars look like and even the worst do not look anything like mine, just a line. Mine looks like a large circular chickenpox scar/gash on one eye corner, and a long triangular surgical indentation on the other eye. In fact, my case is even worse than the before pictures of revision epicanthoplasty on Teium's website.
> 
> Right now I am open to suggestions from anyone who has undergone the traditional epicanthoplasty, had scars and successfully removed them somehow. I also fear going for a revision epicanthoplasty because I am deathly afraid that the next incision will cause even more severe scarring, in addition to the cost of going back to Korea. I chose Dr. Kwon before because I trusted him and thought there was some sort of guarantee that if things went wrong, he would fix it without fail. But as all doctors who have studied skin will know, once a scar has formed it can never be erased, and I feel that he is limited in what he can possibly do for me and I might not get to live a normal, undiscriminated life again.
> 
> I would be very grateful for any help offered as I am really at the end of my rope and have barely been able to eat or sleep anymore.  Thanks.




Hi Ericyung, have you heard of epi reversal? I did my epi reversal with Dr Chung. Its been 4 years. He managed to removed my scar and reshape my over corrected epi that i had on my previous epicanthoplasty.


----------



## erichyung

ReneRene said:


> Hi Ericyung, have you heard of epi reversal? I did my epi reversal with Dr Chung. Its been 4 years. He managed to removed my scar and reshape my over corrected epi that i had on my previous epicanthoplasty.



was your scarring indented? mine is


----------



## erichyung

has anyone done a revision epicanthoplasty with Dr.Kwon ? I want to do it but I am afraid it will just get worse, seeing as it went horribly wrong the first time round and he wants to make more cuts...


----------



## pokii

I was really keen on consulting with teuim for eyelid surgery at first but I'm not sure about it now...

I know epicanthoplasty is a very difficult procedure and its one I don't need but I still feel like the complaints here are too much and I'm so sorry to those of you who were butchered by doctors, if a Dr advertises himself as capable of doing a certain procedure regardless of how difficult it is he should be able to do it, of course mistakes can happen but from this thread it seems there are too many and no real solutions have been given. I can only hope that any of you suffering from this can find some resolution


----------



## Phuong TT

Hi everyone

I know its very hard to choose a clinic or surgeon so i thought i would share with you guys on my experience with MVP and Teuim. I had a consultation with MVP a few days ago regarding double eyelid surgery. Mindy who i was in contact with through email and wassapp has been brilliant, I also met Ellen there who was absolutely lovely and the feel of the reception felt welcoming.
I met Dr Seo who listened to what i wanted and recommended i have DES and ptosis and the price was reasonable.
My next stop was Dr Kwon of teuim who Ive set my mind on before leaving for Korea mainly due to his popularity and the amount of good reviews on him on this forum but that all changed when i got to the clinic.
There was a confusion about my appointment which they did not recognise, met Dr kwon who insisted i must have epi to have bigger eyelids which i did not want to have due to reviews on others that has had it done. He was also very vague about everything maybe this is due to our language barrier, he did not make me feel comfortable plus he also said that if i did not do epi then he would not perform the surgery. In my head i still would have gone with him and hoped that epi would have turned out right on me. I was then led out to meet his secretary(cant remember her name) to discuss the the price, she told me the price for Des + ptosis + epi is 4.6 million, when i told her that people on forum have had that done between 3.2 mil to 3.7 mil she laughed and said its a set price and not possible. i found that to be very rude and unprofessional and so i asked again if thats the best she could offer and so she said she can do for 4.4 million. So i left feeling very annoyed as Dr kwon was my choice of surgeon and angry that she made me felt like that which had nothing base Dr kwons ability. I decided this clinics atmosphere was not right for me not because of the price as it was not a problem for me but i didnt want to be conned. I feel its wrong that they have different prices for foreigners.
So i went straight back to MVP to have my surgery. So far so good, its been 3 days and swelling has gone down alot. Their aftercare has been very good and i went there everyday so far just to have check ups and de-swelling injections.
So thanks to MissOrange's review that made me have a consultation there and I would recommend anyone who is looking to have double eyelid surgery to consider MVP purely base on the fact they were welcoming and its nice to be somewhere they can speak decent english.


----------



## Linlin18

Does anyone know if Teuim has KKT or some app? I don't want to consult online =/


----------



## turnerdhr

tt009015 said:


> Teuim has scarred many people. Almost all positive reviews here are fake.



now seriously thinking of just seeking the consultation with MVP and The REAL CLINIC's Dr Kim Soo-Shin


----------



## poisonivye

Hi, anyone did eyelift surgery? I'm considering to do this procedure in Korea to address my droopy eyelid. Would love to know other people experience on this if any.
thanks


----------



## catme

I need a revision eyelid surgery and anti-aging (fat grafting) Could someone please let me know who would be my best choice for these procedures, Teium or JK Plastic Surgery or ID Hospital.  Please please help.


----------



## kotrad

catme said:


> I need a revision eyelid surgery and anti-aging (fat grafting) Could someone please let me know who would be my best choice for these procedures, Teium or JK Plastic Surgery or ID Hospital.  Please please help.



I really wish there is a such a thing as the best clinic for... But having researched for so long the conclusion unfortunately is that there is no such thing as the best, as there will always be good and bad reviews. For eyes you can have a look Banobagi, DA, Eve, ID, Item, JW, MVP and Wannabe, as they have relatively more positive reviews than negative ones, so you can start researching these clinics and then I would really recommend you to meet F2F with the doctor before deciding on a clinic like most forummers here also recommend that this is the best way to find a suitable clinic. Good luck!


----------



## kotrad

Also forgot as for Fat Grafting, you can also have a look at Missorange's posts on this forum as she has pictures of the results and she looks really good


----------



## Deleted member 448829

I wouldn't do Item or Teium for eyes unless you are trying to find a very natural look.  In terms of skills, Teium is probably the best, but again, you have to really like the natural look.


----------



## catme

www.koreanpsadvisor.com said:


> I really wish there is a such a thing as the best clinic for... But having researched for so long the conclusion unfortunately is that there is no such thing as the best, as there will always be good and bad reviews. For eyes you can have a look Banobagi, DA, Eve, ID, Item, JW, MVP and Wannabe, as they have relatively more positive reviews than negative ones, so you can start researching these clinics and then I would really recommend you to meet F2F with the doctor before deciding on a clinic like most forummers here also recommend that this is the best way to find a suitable clinic. Good luck!


Thank you for your reply. So far I have ID Hospital, JK, and Banobagi on my list for revision upperlid surgery. I am so scare because I don't want to go thru another incorrect performance on me again. I've been doing all day and night almost every day, but can't really find anything that would give me a 100% good feeling. I found so much on YouTube about ID but their website doesn't really explain much about the eyelid revision procedure/method. Whoever that gave had experience on the surgery with any of these clinics , please help advise. Thank you


----------



## kotrad

catme said:


> Thank you for your reply. So far I have ID Hospital, JK, and Banobagi on my list for revision upperlid surgery. I am so scare because I don't want to go thru another incorrect performance on me again. I've been doing all day and night almost every day, but can't really find anything that would give me a 100% good feeling. I found so much on YouTube about ID but their website doesn't really explain much about the eyelid revision procedure/method. Whoever that gave had experience on the surgery with any of these clinics , please help advise. Thank you



Very understandable and most of us I guess can relate to how you feel. From what I have learned so far, it is really important to do your research, which I am sure you are already doing , but ultimately it is not possible to get a 100% good feeling from research alone. I haven't seen a clinic in my research that only have positive reviews, but there always will be bad ones as well, but of course the questions is how many! This is why most PS goers suggest that once you have a shortlist of clinics you are interested in to fly to Korea and have F2F meetings with the doctor, so you can get a feeling if you are comfortable to have surgery with him/her or not. 

Oh, and also what you are doing now I think is really good, as you need to research your procedure thoroughly before going to Korea, so you know in the F2F consults what the doctor is saying also makes sense or not. Good luck!


----------



## catme

www.koreanpsadvisor.com said:


> Very understandable and most of us I guess can relate to how you feel. From what I have learned so far, it is really important to do your research, which I am sure you are already doing , but ultimately it is not possible to get a 100% good feeling from research alone. I haven't seen a clinic in my research that only have positive reviews, but there always will be bad ones as well, but of course the questions is how many! This is why most PS goers suggest that once you have a shortlist of clinics you are interested in to fly to Korea and have F2F meetings with the doctor, so you can get a feeling if you are comfortable to have surgery with him/her or not.
> 
> Oh, and also what you are doing now I think is really good, as you need to research your procedure thoroughly before going to Korea, so you know in the F2F consults what the doctor is saying also makes sense or not. Good luck!


Thank you so much for understanding


----------



## Jess0505

Review coming soon.


----------



## chokey

How good is dr Kwon at lowering crease and reducing depth compared to dr kang from IOU?


----------



## csolare

HawthornTree said:


> Hi, does anyone know what's the best way for healing the bruises ?   I mean there is no change for like a week already


Just be patient. They could take weeks to subside depending on your healing rate! Just diligently use the heat packs and be optimistic.


----------



## eurasianbeauty

catme said:


> I need a revision eyelid surgery and anti-aging (fat grafting) Could someone please let me know who would be my best choice for these procedures, Teium or JK Plastic Surgery or ID Hospital.  Please please help.


JK is known for very natural surgery.


----------



## Tomyumkung

Hi everyone, I’m new hear. Most of the threads are about upper eye lid. Any experience about under eye lid operation? I got dark circles and sunken under eye which made me look tired all the time. There is only one thread on the 1st page about under eye lid operation by Dr.Kwon at Opera clinic from a Russian lady. Her result is pretty good. But I could not find Any Doctor’ s reference. I want to go next month, please help giving me some advice about food Doctor for under eye lid operation. Thanks


----------



## kayart0803

jaydesayhello said:


> got my eyes done like 2 years ago and I want to have reoperation a few years later, my eye shape changed a bit as I get older..
> my outer corner is going down lol is it possible to have eye surgery to change eye shape?


I would recommend an eye lift rather than eye surgery.


----------



## Jess0505

I received my non-incisional eyelid surgery and epicanthoplasty by Dr. Kwon about 3 months ago.

I went to Korea and first consulted with about 8 doctors. I was shocked because 50% of the doctors insisted that I receive incisional eyelid surgery and go for the in-out look while 50% of the doctors said they could create the out-fold look with non-incisional surgery. Both sides were very adamant. I decided on Dr. Kwon since he seemed trustworthy and he said he could achieve the out-fold look on both eyes without incisional surgery.

Three months later, I have to conclude that I am not satisfied with his work. What I realized is that is that it is not the infold or the outfold that really matters but understanding which look better suits your face. You may be dying for an outfold but realize that it looks horrible on you. Or perhaps you want an infold but you later realize that it looks too small on your face.

Doctors are experts at surgery but also at analyzing a person's facial proportions, eye orbit structure, and personal desires, and making recommendations. The problem with Dr. Kwon is that he believes that epicanthoplasty is an essential part of EVERY eyelid surgery! This is the basis of his marketing and his published papers. Therefore, regardless of whether epicanthoplasty is necessary to achieve the look you want or whether it is suitable for your face, he will perform that surgery on you.

For myself, I was told by many doctors that since my eyeballs stick out, my eyelids should not be too big or else my eyes would look too big. I was also told that epicanthoplasty was not suitable for my face since it would make my eyes look "unnatural." OH BOY,  do I wish I listened more carefully to those opinons instead of insisting on what I wanted. They were completely right. The epicanthoplasty makes me look like I have huge unnatural eyes and it is NOT suitable for my face. The surgery changed my facial proportions and now my cheek area looks too long and I compensate by applying more eyeliner under my eyes.. 

Conclusion: I think Dr. Kwon is a safe bet is you want to have epicanthoplasty surgery done and are sure by your own AND EXPERT opinions that it is suitable for your face. Also, I think others are right in that Dr. Kwon will MOST LIKELY not give you the "open" "outfold" look. He tends to make really small "outfolds" that are more of what they call "In-out." Also, I do not believe he is great at assessing your facial proportions and making aesthetic recommendations. Lastly, he oversells to his clients. He tends to recommend the ptosis correction to everyone regardless of whether they really need it or not.

**Also avoid Migo plastic surgery. The surgeon was super rude during the consultation and his assistant tried to steal and read my notes... so strange. I think, the assistants that interview you before the surgeons are assessing how much you are willing to pay and how much you are willing to take in terms of surgery. If you say you are okay with incisional surgery, they will most likely push it on you. Therefore, during the pre-consultations, I would recommend saying that you are not sure and want to speak to the doctor.


----------



## Bubble2525

I found Dr Ko from Migo Clinic to be extremely rude too..  he's very snobbish, arrogant and doesn't listen like he knows best and never made a mistake in life. 
He's moody af, all the results of his work seems to be too archy and wonky shaped


----------



## cookiehui

Hi guys, just wanted to share my experience at Teuim since I also benefitted a lot from my research through these forums. I was in a kakao group back in early 2016 (I believe around April) for DES. I was really in between MVP and Teuim, and I only consulted with these two clinics. I wasn't able to speak with a doctor at MVP, they just had me speak with a Chinese translator who worked at MVP. She was very kind but I think I didn't end up really liking MVP because I didn't want my eyes to look like hers, which she claimed she had done at MVP. They were pretty but a bit too dolly for my taste, and she was recommending me this look. I wanted something more natural which is why I ended up going to Teuim. I know there's a lot of terrible stories here about Dr. Kwon, but 2 years post operation, I can say that I'm really satisfied with my results. Initially I wanted something that was just an out-fold, but I also wanted it to look "natural" on my face. So Dr. Kwon is actually really known to perform similar eye-looks. Just one look at his B&A and you can pretty much get the gist of what your result would look like. There's not much variation! Fortunately for me, this aesthetic was the kind I wanted. He recommended ptosis correction + epi + partial-incision DES, but I didn't want to have TOO much surgery, so I asked not to have the ptosis correction. I probably could have gone without the epi as well, but I can't really remember why I decided to go with it in the end (sorry, it was from 2 years ago, my memory is a bit hazy). I do remember that I didn't want ptosis because I wanted to limit the amount of money I was spending and also the risk of something going wrong. I'm glad I did because even looking at my eyes now, I'm really satisified with it and I can see that I don't need all those surgeries that these doctors want to sell to me.

I got a surgery slot early morning just 2 or 3 days after my consultation, which was surprising to me. The surgery was going well when they put me under anaesthesia. Dr. Kwon uses ketamine which I know some people had very adverse affects to, but it was a pleasant experience for me and I was having the surgery performed without even knowing it had started. I immediately starting dreaming within the countdown, and it was just the weirdest sensation. I guess I was high or something. It wasn't scary or anything though! But actually, you do come back to consciousness after the initial cuts that he makes, because you'll wake up for when he does the epi work. It's VERY VERY uncomfortable because the entire process sounds like someone is using a saw somewhere in the inside of your brain. I wouldn't recommend this procedure unless you're very sure you want epi because of how unpleasant it is. It's not painful per se - it's just like a constant cringe moment x10. I will say that I did not like my result with the epi and regretted it for many months post op. However I didn't realize that my eyes were still a little bit swollen, and I can now say that after about 7 months, the swelling completely dies down, and my eyes are even and beautiful, and the epi surgery turned out to be a success. That being said, if I could go back, I may or may not have gotten the epi. I think it would have been ok going either way - I wasn't particularly picky because I just wanted even eyelids. I think this is where I was wrong - I should have done the minimal number of procedures and just gone in for what I knew I had wanted for sure.
What I really liked about my surgery with Teuim is that the healing process was very fast. I met someone before my surgery and then I met him again 2 weeks post op, and he did not know I had had eyelid surgery until I told him a year later. My bruising was pretty much gone after 1.5 weeks of care. I think constantly using the cold/hot packs and drinking a lot of pumpkin juice REALLY helps the healing process! So regardless of whether you choose Teuim, definitely take care post-op and you'll see the eyes healing very quickly. I guess I was very lucky that I didn't end up with any epi scarring. I think if the surgery was not something you really wanted, you should not get it. Surgery shouldn't be taken lightly, even for something as common as DES! From my experience, I could have done without the 7 months of insecurity over my epi job, I'm just grateful that it turned out OK in the end. But for those 7 months, I was really unsure if I had made the right choice. And just because it turned out to be a successful surgery, it doesn't mean that it necessarily was the right choice. I am pretty confident that I would have been happy with just the DES. Surgery will change the way you look - and even if someone else says it looks nice, you'll still notice how different it is from your former face (yes, even the slightest changes). So please only change those things that you are COMPLETELY 100% sure about! Do not be swayed by doctors and other forum posters, because surgery shouldn't be like shopping - you only have one face...don't reach for the moon hoping that you'll land among the stars, because you're just increasing your chances of having a botched job and having your health put at risk. Having confirmed that there are people out there (like myself) who have had success stories with Teuim, I'm not sure if I would recommend going there because Dr. Kwon is very cookie-cutter with his recommendations for eye-styles (just take a look at his B&A). I feel like he wasn't really interested in discussing my opinion on what I wanted, and even though he was kind, he wasn't particularly friendly or welcoming. Our meeting overall was very brief (maybe 5 minutes?) - I was a bit surprised. While the service from the nurses weren't particularly bad, it wasn't like a particularly warm atmosphere. I did feel like I was just one of the many hundreds of patients they see every day. I think this clinic was OK for me since I'm not really fussy about a particular style (as long as the result is natural); but if you are the kind of person who really needs to know the ins and outs of what's going on in the surgery room - maybe you should check out other clinics. In the end, I'm not sure if I was lucky or if it's normal that I didn't end up with any scarring. 

My sincere condolences for all of you out there who are facing revisions for botched jobs in the past, I hope everything works out for you guys!


----------



## zhenzz

Hihi! Do u have B/A photos?



Jess0505 said:


> I received my non-incisional eyelid surgery and epicanthoplasty by Dr. Kwon about 3 months ago.
> 
> I went to Korea and first consulted with about 8 doctors. I was shocked because 50% of the doctors insisted that I receive incisional eyelid surgery and go for the in-out look while 50% of the doctors said they could create the out-fold look with non-incisional surgery. Both sides were very adamant. I decided on Dr. Kwon since he seemed trustworthy and he said he could achieve the out-fold look on both eyes without incisional surgery.
> 
> Three months later, I have to conclude that I am not satisfied with his work. What I realized is that is that it is not the infold or the outfold that really matters but understanding which look better suits your face. You may be dying for an outfold but realize that it looks horrible on you. Or perhaps you want an infold but you later realize that it looks too small on your face.
> 
> Doctors are experts at surgery but also at analyzing a person's facial proportions, eye orbit structure, and personal desires, and making recommendations. The problem with Dr. Kwon is that he believes that epicanthoplasty is an essential part of EVERY eyelid surgery! This is the basis of his marketing and his published papers. Therefore, regardless of whether epicanthoplasty is necessary to achieve the look you want or whether it is suitable for your face, he will perform that surgery on you.
> 
> For myself, I was told by many doctors that since my eyeballs stick out, my eyelids should not be too big or else my eyes would look too big. I was also told that epicanthoplasty was not suitable for my face since it would make my eyes look "unnatural." OH BOY,  do I wish I listened more carefully to those opinons instead of insisting on what I wanted. They were completely right. The epicanthoplasty makes me look like I have huge unnatural eyes and it is NOT suitable for my face. The surgery changed my facial proportions and now my cheek area looks too long and I compensate by applying more eyeliner under my eyes..
> 
> Conclusion: I think Dr. Kwon is a safe bet is you want to have epicanthoplasty surgery done and are sure by your own AND EXPERT opinions that it is suitable for your face. Also, I think others are right in that Dr. Kwon will MOST LIKELY not give you the "open" "outfold" look. He tends to make really small "outfolds" that are more of what they call "In-out." Also, I do not believe he is great at assessing your facial proportions and making aesthetic recommendations. Lastly, he oversells to his clients. He tends to recommend the ptosis correction to everyone regardless of whether they really need it or not.
> 
> **Also avoid Migo plastic surgery. The surgeon was super rude during the consultation and his assistant tried to steal and read my notes... so strange. I think, the assistants that interview you before the surgeons are assessing how much you are willing to pay and how much you are willing to take in terms of surgery. If you say you are okay with incisional surgery, they will most likely push it on you. Therefore, during the pre-consultations, I would recommend saying that you are not sure and want to speak to the doctor.


----------



## zhenzz

Hihi! So sorry to hear bout your bad experience 
Do you have pictures of your eyes now? 
I need to go back for revision for my left eyelid n worried why there are so many bad reviews!



erichyung said:


> Update on my situation.
> A friend who hasnt seen me in a year bumped into me. And when that friend saw my eyes they straight out *laughed* and said i looked better before (without double eyelids or with double eyelid glue). In addition to this I have extremely bad scars such that the inner corners are completely dented and dented in different shapes making my eyes look deformed close up and i am extremely conscious of them. I have tried many treatments at the dermatologists and spent thousands consulting other doctors trying to fix this problem, but its only getting worse. And *No doctor has said it was a decent job*. Even my own parents thought it was a botched job without me even mentioning it to them, and cannot bring themselves to say that it looks good, and only say that they have seen worst cases before when they console me. All this is extremely hurtful, considering the sacrifices I made to get this surgery done. I have tried very hard to believe that I actually looked better now only if i could cover up my scars, but it seems that the whole aesthetic of the operation was a failure.
> 
> I don't know what happened that day at Teium, maybe Dr. Kwon was having a bad day (there was an angry patient complaining before me), maybe i got a late slot, maybe the stitches were too tight etc. But i knew the minute the stitches were removed, that something bad had happened, as there was a deep indentation that made me look weird. In the following months the indentation got more shallow but very wide and is clearly visible even in filtered pictures.
> 
> This whole experience has been a nightmare for me and one that has devastated my life and caused me severe clinical depression. It seems that I've had one of the worst epicanthoplasty cases from Teium in the clinic's recent history. I have googled on how other's epicanthoplasty scars look like and even the worst do not look anything like mine, just a line. Mine looks like a large circular chickenpox scar/gash on one eye corner, and a long triangular surgical indentation on the other eye. In fact, my case is even worse than the before pictures of revision epicanthoplasty on Teium's website.
> 
> Right now I am open to suggestions from anyone who has undergone the traditional epicanthoplasty, had scars and successfully removed them somehow. I also fear going for a revision epicanthoplasty because I am deathly afraid that the next incision will cause even more severe scarring, in addition to the cost of going back to Korea. I chose Dr. Kwon before because I trusted him and thought there was some sort of guarantee that if things went wrong, he would fix it without fail. But as all doctors who have studied skin will know, once a scar has formed it can never be erased, and I feel that he is limited in what he can possibly do for me and I might not get to live a normal, undiscriminated life again.
> 
> I would be very grateful for any help offered as I am really at the end of my rope and have barely been able to eat or sleep anymore.  Thanks.


----------



## CallMeHyung

Hello! Revisiting this thread as I came across it after my initial posts where some people accused me of being sponsored (lol... If you actually read them you'll know I'm 100% real). I 150% agree with cookiehui's final words about Dr. Kwon having his own 'vision' for eyes and pretty much stamping them on everyone. I think I typed 5 years ago that I asked for something different than what Dr. Kwon ultimately gave me, but beyond that, I cared more about my eyes looking 'natural' than anything else. 

Am I *dissatisfied *with my results or feel like my eyes are botched? Hell naw. I'd be devastated if I had the results that @erichyung suffered from. Nobody these past 5 years has ever asked me if I've gotten DES and even people I have been in intimate relationships with (who are Korean) said they would never have known if I hadn't said anything. Mind you, these people have stared at my eyes with them closed specifically looking for traces of past surgery. Maybe I got lucky, but maybe not considering many people have also healed from Dr. Kwon without issue, which is why I chose him in the first place. 

One more thing that I wanted to say is... I would *not go to Dr. Kwon for anything other than a very specific 'inner-outer fold w/ or w/o epi. *If you think that will look good on your face (hint: On most East Asian faces, it will probably look absolutely fine but you know your face best). If you're looking for dolly eyes? Not this place dear. Nosejob/fat grafts/ etc.... DON'T GO HERE! DO NOT. GO. HERE. I had someone with me during my initial surgery who I did not speak about in my first few posts who received a lower blephoroplasty for eye bags and she tells me anytime it is brought up that she believes that the procedure was botched. To this day, five years later, she feels a tightness/pulling in one of her eyes that has never fully gone away and, worse than this, Dr. Kwon did this procedure via external incisions and not internal incisions through the lower eyelid where scar formation would be invisible. It boggles my mind that a plastic surgeon would do this procedure if they are not routinely performing it or do not have a great working knowledge of how to optimize scar-less outcomes from the procedure. 

I HOPE THIS HELPS Y'ALL. Will be watching the next few days for follow ups. Don't ask for B/A pics as I posted 'em before and trust me when I say my eyes look super natural in his signature style as stated above^


----------



## CallMeHyung

Also would like to reiterate what others have mentioned for Kwon's surgical technique, just so we're clear (I'm a doctor and feel qualified enough to speak about this) 

> Dr. K uses ketamine to induce a state of general anesthesia/deep sedation where your airway is not protected. Everyone responds differently to Ketamine and it's even a drug that can be used recreationally, but some individuals have a pretty bad type of 'wake up'/dissociative experience with this drug. 
> From other members' postings, it seems like Dr. Kwon prefers that you wake up partway through your procedure (for me it was during epi) and using local anesthesia injections around your eyes to finish the surgery so your recovery time is shorter post-op. For those of you who are more anxiety-prone/pain-prone, I don't think I would recommend going with Dr. Kwon either because I can see how this surgical/anesthesia technique can be a traumatic experience for some people. It was not ultimately traumatic for me, but please read my old posts to get a better sense of what I am talking about in terms of intra-operative experience. 
> Yes, there are other anesthetic agents available to keep you more 'under' rather than have you be pretty conscious and feel the pushing of the epi or the final stitching


----------



## monoliddd

Has anyone done epi + revisional DES with Dr Kwon (Teuim) recently? 

I did my primary DES with Dr. Kang at IOU in 2016 and am consulting Dr. Kwon from Teuim in 2022 about non-incisional revisional DES + primary epicanthoplasty. In 2016, I was choosing between those two doctors and ultimately chose Dr. Kang because of @erichyung's scary review of Dr. Kwon. I'm pretty satisfied with my look but one eye has become undone so considering Dr. Kwon this time.


----------



## zhenzz

monoliddd said:


> Has anyone done epi + revisional DES with Dr Kwon (Teuim) recently?
> 
> I did my primary DES with Dr. Kang at IOU in 2016 and am consulting Dr. Kwon from Teuim in 2022 about non-incisional revisional DES + primary epicanthoplasty. In 2016, I was choosing between those two doctors and ultimately chose Dr. Kang because of @erichyung's scary review of Dr. Kwon. I'm pretty satisfied with my look but one eye has become undone so considering Dr. Kwon this time.


pls update on your decision and post surgery! i am also wanting to revision cause my left eyelid has become undone (also did with dr kwon many many years ago)


----------

